# 6th Naruto Shippuden Movie Announced For 2012   - Part 3



## Tazmo (Jul 26, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 26, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## mayumi (Jul 26, 2012)

Sakura's father has red hair originally


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Sakura's father has red hair originally




it's like Kushina's color hair


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't remember hearing track 1 in anime before, it sounds more like a track from some previous movie.

And track 28 is obviously remixed version of Minato-hitting-Tobi-song.

I myself love track 33 the most.

Track 32's beginning, Madara vs. Naruto is very cool remix of the original Akatsuki theme.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Sakura's father has red hair originally



I think it was just the fire filter in the background


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking forward to the upload shippuudenbleach!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

So AUsakura was in Road to Sakura EP switched with real Sakura
she looking to 4th hokage because it was her father not minato and her parents died in war 
She know sasuke is playboy, shikmura is stupid,Tsunade is boobless ....etc

About Naruto's name, she said the names of five beasts in movie


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Can someone please translate the Asian Kung-Fu Generation interview from the last thread linked on page 100 about Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura? Thank you.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Can someone please translate the Asian Kung-Fu Generation interview from the last thread linked on page 100 about Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura? Thank you.



They're looking forward to Naruto bringing Sasuke to light, and want to see the relationship between Naruto and Sakura develop to.


----------



## Addy (Jul 26, 2012)

naruto bring sasuke to the light? but the real sasuke is not in the movie


----------



## Norngpinky (Jul 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Sakura's father has red hair originally



And I was looking forward for his "pink" hair ;o


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 26, 2012)

The Road to Ninja opening:



BACKUP LINK: Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## AlphaRooster (Jul 26, 2012)

The newest episode revealed some weird stuff about the movie. Chouji as a medical nin! Hinata was hot. This movie will be nothing but fanservice porn...I like it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 26, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


>



Those chicks are pretty hot to be fair^^

Lucky Sasuke

SasuHarem for no single girl is good enough for him^^


----------



## Kusa (Jul 26, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Those chicks are pretty hot to be fair^^
> 
> Lucky Sasuke
> *
> SasuHarem for no single girl is good enough for him^^*



Exactly.One girl couldn't satisfied him.Why slepping with one girl if he can sleep with almost all with them ?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

Justice said:


> Exactly.One girl couldn't satisfied him.Why slepping with one girl if he can sleep with almost all with them ?



he need to sleep with them all to restore his clan


----------



## Fay (Jul 26, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Those chicks are pretty hot to be fair^^
> 
> Lucky Sasuke
> 
> SasuHarem for no single girl is good enough for him^^



Shit Sasuke with those chicks . Look how lovey dovey they look at him, damn Sauce is good. You know what they say, if you got it flaunt it .


----------



## mayumi (Jul 26, 2012)

Sasuke sleeping with girls. I just can't take that seriously at all.


----------



## Fay (Jul 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Sasuke sleeping with girls. I just can't take that seriously at all.



Oh please, there's a very high chance he already did so in the manga. 
Karin was hinted to have raeped him after all and you don't know what the other Sound girls did . 

And besides Kishi says Sasuke and Naruto are like Ying and Yang and he always has Sauce in mind whenever he writes something for Naruto. So if Naruto hasn't kissed a girl, what does this mean for Sauce


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 26, 2012)

And here's the special:



BACKUP LINK: Link removed


----------



## Kusa (Jul 26, 2012)

I wasn't talking about the real Sasuke anyway.Real Sasuke seems to have a low sex drive.Though thats the reason why AU Sasuke should sleep with everyone :ho


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> And here's the special:
> 
> 
> 
> BACKUP LINK: Link removed



This will be my best Naruto Movie


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 26, 2012)

i don't really like that OP song..i was kinda hoping they'll change it together with the animation..oh well no biggie


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jul 26, 2012)

Did i see just Sakura and Itachi  are together ?!


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 26, 2012)

. . . 


VlAzGuLn said:


> Did i see just Sakura and Itachi  are together ?!



Nope.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 26, 2012)

I will be watching this Movie as soon as it comes out in Japan!! It comes out the 28th!! I cant wait!! Its a Saturday!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## mayumi (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't help but wonder, AUSakura is like real world Naruto. Menma might be like spoiled Real world Sakura. Menma was probably a jerk to AUSakura just like Real world Sakura can be a bitch to Naruto. LOL.
AUSakura = RWNaruto
RWSakura = Menma

AUSasuke is handing out flowers to every in town including RWSakura thinking she is AUSakura. RWSasuke hates everyone, doesn't caure about girls. AUSasuke is a playboy.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 26, 2012)

I liked the special and the opening.
Too bad I don't live in Japan...


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> I can't help but wonder, AUSakura is like real world Naruto. Menma might be like spoiled Real world Sakura. Menma was probably a jerk to AUSakura just like Real world Sakura can be a bitch to Naruto. LOL.
> AUSakura = RWNaruto
> RWSakura = Menma
> 
> AUSasuke is handing out flowers to every in town including RWSakura thinking she is AUSakura. RWSasuke hates everyone, doesn't caure about girls. AUSasuke is a playboy.



Menma is a _villain_. 
Don't hate Sakura. Sakura is not a bitch. She's nice to Naruto. She can't force herself to love someone she doesn't love; that doesn't make her a bitch.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> I can't help but wonder, AUSakura is like real world Naruto. Menma might be like spoiled Real world Sakura. Menma was probably a jerk to AUSakura just like Real world Sakura can be a bitch to Naruto. LOL.
> AUSakura = RWNaruto
> RWSakura = Menma
> 
> AUSasuke is handing out flowers to every in town including RWSakura thinking she is AUSakura. RWSasuke hates everyone, doesn't caure about girls. AUSasuke is a playboy.



That's right 


The battle will be:
Naruto,Sakura,Minato,Kushina,Kakashi,Gai *VS* Enemies
Where are the other konoh ninja ?? 





emmy-lou said:


> Menma is a _villain_.
> Don't hate Sakura. Sakura is not a bitch. She's nice to Naruto. She can't force herself to love someone she doesn't love; that doesn't make her a bitch.



Menma is good not villain, you can see picutres when he is young with his parents (hair color is Yellow)
but Topi change him


----------



## Addy (Jul 26, 2012)

pimpsuke > this movie = 

granted, it would be a minute tops but still worth it 

as for akatsuki vs konoha. it seems as if indeed they are zetsus.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jul 26, 2012)

Are they against The Frogs?? Is Dark Naruto controlling them, and he is making bijuudama!


----------



## mayumi (Jul 26, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Menma is a _villain_.
> Don't hate Sakura. Sakura is not a bitch. She's nice to Naruto. She can't force herself to love someone she doesn't love; that doesn't make her a bitch.



Well I like/hate Sakura. When she is a bitch, I like to call her on it. When she is nice I can notice it. I think in this movie I will like sakura more than her portrayal in the manga. There are times she is a spoiled brat but that's mostly cause she takes things for granted. I think that is what Kishi wanted us to understand about Sakura from the movie.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 26, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> Did i see just Sakura and Itachi  are together ?!



in a scene yeah.. 



ooohh my ItaSaku fetish is crawling back that i can throw NarSak out of the window...okay not but  ugh unhealthy images totally unbecoming. these stuffs just makes me happy and sad at the same time since i can't watch it just yet


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes I saw that one clip of Sakura standing beside Itachi.   

Thanks for the upload


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 26, 2012)

Fay said:


> Oh please, there's a very high chance he already did so in the manga.



Ah, you forget that Orochimaru was already in his new body, he was no longer in the female one .


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello Panda said:


> in a scene yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> ooohh my ItaSaku fetish is crawling back that i can throw NarSak out of the window...okay not but  ugh unhealthy images totally unbecoming. these stuffs just makes me happy and sad at the same time since i can't watch it just yet



ItaSaku


----------



## Kusa (Jul 26, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Menma is a _villain_.
> Don't hate Sakura. Sakura is not a bitch. She's nice to Naruto. She can't force herself to love someone she doesn't love; that doesn't make her a bitch.



Who said that Sakura is a bitch because she doesn't love Naruto ?Mayumi said she is being a bitch to Naruto which means she is not the most nice person to him.Well she does hit him.Of course it's for the comedy but not everyone finds this very funny.Especially if she is reaally different toward a certain guy.


----------



## Addy (Jul 26, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> ItaSaku



i want my pimp sasuke gif NOW


----------



## Fay (Jul 26, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yes I saw that one clip of Sakura standing beside Itachi.
> 
> Thanks for the upload



Can't wait until we have the screenshot of him carrying her . I know for sure Kishi already knew how fangirls would be reacting .


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yes I saw that one clip of Sakura standing beside Itachi.
> 
> Thanks for the upload



No problem!


----------



## Kusa (Jul 26, 2012)

If Itachi really carries her,I will always laugh everytime I see Itachi.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2012)

Fay said:


> Can't wait until we have the screenshot of him carrying her . I know for sure Kishi already knew how fangirls would be reacting .



It's just as he planned


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 26, 2012)

Justice said:


> Who said that Sakura is a bitch because she doesn't love Naruto ?Mayumi said she is being a bitch to Naruto which means she is not the most nice person to him.Well she does hit him.Of course it's for the comedy but not everyone finds this very funny.Especially if she is reaally different toward a certain guy.



It is kind of unfair to call Sakura or any female character a _bitch_, because you're attacking her gender. I mean, if someone didn't like Bee, does it give them a license to use racist slurs on him?

Women hitting men part of slapstick comedy, and the anime uses it as filler. Kushina hits Naruto as well, but never gets any much flak for it.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 26, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> ItaSaku



Sakura will always love the Uchiha dick


----------



## Spica (Jul 26, 2012)

We got a special and an opening and Sasuke with his harem only for Itachi _standing_ next to Sakura to completely wipe that off the discussion. 

Solo.F


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 26, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> The Road to Ninja opening:
> 
> 
> 
> BACKUP LINK: Naruto Shippuuden





ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> And here's the special:
> 
> 
> 
> BACKUP LINK: Link removed



I want to have sex with this movie...or at less watch it. 

Looks like the Frogs are against Naruto or something, going to summon Snakes or Slugs instead then


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> Sakura will always love the Uchiha dick



she loves any Uchiha dick except playboy sasuke


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 26, 2012)

Isis said:


> It is kind of unfair to call Sakura or any female character a _bitch_, because you're attacking her gender. It's part of slapstick comedy, and the anime uses it as filler.
> 
> *Kushina hits Naruto as well, but never gets any much flak for it.*



Kushina hit Naruto in the manga because Naruto kept insisting that Kushina was the kyuubi or his reincarnation. At first Kushina thought it was funny and laughed at it, but Naruto kept on with the joke and it irritated her to the point where she wanted him to stop it.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 26, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> Kushina hit Naruto in the manga because Naruto kept insisting that Kushina was the kyuubi or his reincarnation. At first Kushina thought it was funny and laughed at it, but Naruto kept on with the joke and it irritated her to the point where she wanted him to stop it.



You've seen the movie trailer, right?


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 26, 2012)

Just listened the whole OST and it was pretty good.
My favorite tracks being 
5 - Madara
7 - Boy Friends (very happy and colorful song)
8 - Paradise
10 - Lee Dash Lee
12 - Spiral
19 - Middle Age Attack
23 - The Mask
25 - ROAD TO NINJA (This is remix of the song that is heard when Minato and Kushina said their last words to infant Naruto)
28 - Breakdown (remix of the Minato-hitting-Tobi-song)
29 - Behind the Mask
30 - Clear Black Sea
31 - Nine Tails vs. Black Nine Tails (This is quite different to other tracks, it's pretty simple) 
32 - Madara vs. Naruto (Original Akatsuki-theme remix at the beginning is win) 
33 - My Name (You must be brain dead if you don't like this)
36 - I'm Home (Ending of this song almost made me cry lol)

My favorite track being 33 - My Name, best song in the soundtrack. And it's as epic as "Beni Sounbi" from OST 2 which was never used unfortunately.
And I think 36 - I'm home is also worth mentioning.

I can't wait to hear these songs in the movie.


----------



## La viuda Negra (Jul 26, 2012)

> Sakura will always love the Uchiha dick.



LOL!!!

Well, I like this pictures from the OP, some spoilers have been confirmed.


----------



## Addy (Jul 26, 2012)

Spica said:


> We got a special and an opening and Sasuke with his harem only for Itachi _standing_ next to Sakura to completely wipe that off the discussion.
> 
> Solo.F



itachi solos in filler


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 26, 2012)

Isis said:


> You've seen the movie trailer, right?



Yes, I have seen the trailer. And no, until Kishimoto incorporates this movie and its storyline into the manga continuity somehow in my eyes, it will never count as canon material. He can write the character designs and the movie's plot but if it isn't in the manga, for all intents and purposes it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 26, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> Yes, I have seen the trailer. And no, until Kishimoto incorporates this movie and its storyline into the manga continuity somehow in my eyes, it will never count as canon material. He can write the character designs and the movie's plot but if it isn't in the manga, for all intents and purposes it really doesn't matter.



Well, the whole "canon" thing is up for debate. On one hand you have people saying it was written by the author, in the other hand it doesn't seem to fit into the current timeline. I guess you can either consider it "canon, but alternate universe" or "semi-canon."

Regardless, Kushina doesn't get any flak from fans for essentially doing the same thing, although Kishimoto doesn't spam it as much.


----------



## Fay (Jul 26, 2012)

Isis said:


> Well, the whole "canon" thing is up for debate. On one hand you have people saying it was written by the author, in the other hand it doesn't seem to fit into the current timeline. I guess you can either consider it "canon, but alternate universe" or "semi-canon."
> 
> Regardless, Kushina doesn't get any flak from fans for essentially doing the same thing, although Kishimoto doesn't spam it as much.



That's a simple question and I think you know the answer yourself. 
Because the western internet fandom doesn't like Sakura and they do like Kushina. So no matter what Sakura does she'll always get bashed and no matter what Kushina does she'll seldom get bashed.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 26, 2012)

Fay said:


> That's a simple question and I think you know the answer yourself.
> Because the western internet fandom doesn't like Sakura and they do like Kushina. So no matter what Sakura does she'll always get bashed and no matter what Kushina does she'll seldom get bashed.



Kushina simply doesn't appear in the manga long enough to make much of an impression or give you time to really hate her. She said hello, got to know her son for a couple of chapters, did a quick flashback and review of her past and then said goodbye.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you seen "Road to Sakura" episode filler?

It explains where did AU!Sakura go and why she's missing from Tsukuyomi world.
AU!Sakura is much nicer and cooler person than her real life counterpart. And she is not Sasuke fangirl.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 26, 2012)

^ What's wrong with being a Sasuke fangirl?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 26, 2012)

i wouldn't mind AUSakura x RWNartuo


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 26, 2012)

@mayumi 
She will eventually become nicer, but I don't know anything about the pairing though.



Fay said:


> That's a simple question and I think you know the answer yourself.
> Because the western internet fandom doesn't like Sakura and they do like Kushina. So no matter what Sakura does she'll always get bashed and no matter what Kushina does she'll seldom get bashed.



Rep you for the truth. 

Naruto got beating very badly by Karui, but no one comments on a regular basis about that event.
It's more fun to jump and the bandwagon and hate Sakura.


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

I didn't see much of a difference. She seemed a bit dreamy, but that was it.

Don, Sakura would get bashed even if she was as powerful as Naruto. People complained when she started using medical ninjutsu and smashy smashy, remember? 

As for hitting Naruto, it's Flanderisation in the anime, just like Hinata's stalking. Both are played up for laughs. Hinata isn't half as obsessed with Naruto in the manga as she is in the anime.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 26, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> ^ What's wrong with being a Sasuke fangirl?



You have higher chances to die young.



Kankurette said:


> I didn't see much of a difference. She seemed a bit dreamy, but that was it.



She was just couldn't grasp she landed in parallel world. But you can  see by her reaction to everyone, her lack of fightings with Ino and  opinion on AU!Sasuke ("Sasuke? Isn't he a playboy?"), that she is more  mature, compassionate and less violent than canon!Sakura. She isn't tsundere. I'd enjoy her more if she were like that in manga canon.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 26, 2012)

Sakura is a bitch and Kushina is nothing like her. SS fangirls would be nice to stop derailing this thread with their bullshit thanks in advance.


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

ETA: Jesus Christ, I wasn't being serious!


----------



## bk00 (Jul 26, 2012)

I loved this episode! Sakura's parents, I really like them! I can see where Sakura gets her attitude from! Her father, I think, is gonna be a hilarious character! Too bad they aren't canon.

Poor Shino though he's gonna have nightmares.


----------



## Fay (Jul 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> i wouldn't mind AUSakura x RWNartuo



Wow, are you really the same mayumi who has posted loyally in telegrams for the past years ? It's like you did a complete 180 this past week. 
For now I'll just assume your account got hacked.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 26, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> Oh dear, is this the part where I have to get down on my knees and apologise for liking Sakura?



Yeah good idea you do that. *rollingofeyes*

Anyway looks like Menma can do bijuudama without transforming into Kyuubi? Or is it just a normal rasengan?


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

I think Menma was doing a bijuudama.


----------



## takL (Jul 26, 2012)

maybe tukuyomi hinatais actually manmas gf.

thankss ShippuudenBleach101 for sharing as always. in the bonus dvd kish says he likes film and watching films he always imagines like 'if i were the directer Id have made it like this and that... ' . this time as he was in making the film he was thrilled with a thought that he could do whatever he wanted in it.

guy "My youth has long gone..."
kakashi "Dont say so. lets hang tough"


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

She said Menma was her man, didn't she?


----------



## takL (Jul 26, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> She said Menma was her man, didn't she?



yea. and she mistook naruto for her man, menma, perhaps.


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jul 26, 2012)

Sakura's character is someone that you can love or  hate so much, not unlike Sasuke's character, for example.  If I were an author like Kishimoto, I would be happy with such different opinions because it makes people think and discuss and so we've a story with diverse characters and realistic character.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 26, 2012)

takL said:


> maybe tukuyomi hinatais actually manmas gf.



Does she say anything new in these short previews?


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't think she says anything.

Also, thin!Chouji looks freakier than I thought he would.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 26, 2012)

From day one people hated Sakura because she pissed us off. I believe she is the reason that we have yet to see Naruto?s improved harem no jutsu.


Watching new episode of AU Sakura, i liked that character a lot. She was unlike real Sakura. 

But RW Sakura? Fucken hate her. Pisses me off. She states obvious things, hits on others for acting way they do, thinks she is better and is just boring to watch.
Every fucken time i read Sakura going all "caring" it is when Naruto talks to Sasuke..."Oh Naruto...." bla bla bitch.
As a matter of fact when Jiriaya sensei died, did Sakura go to her to cheer her up? And when Tsunade was in coma who did Sakura think of? herself. Tsunade is basically a sister to Naruto.


Again AU Sakura - fucken awesome looking girl. RW Sakura = fucken filler bitch.


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to have to watch it again because I really don't see the differences other than her being a bit more chilled. Probably because Naruto and Sasuke were absent, so we don't get to see how AU Sakura acts around them.

Girl does need a privilege check, though. I disagree that the loss of her parents in the other world could make her empathise with Naruto or Sasuke, it doesn't work like that, but it might make her a bit more sympathetic. Out of Team 7, she's suffered the least, she is very privileged and doesn't know what it's like to lose a loved one.

Tsunade was Sakura's mentor, so although it's not like Naruto and Jiraiya - Jiraiya was practically a dad to Naruto - I can see why she got upset. And even though she thought she needed cheering up, she at least kept it quiet. 

Also, I'm confused - how is she filler? She's manga too. Kishimoto created her, not the anime staff. She's not Guren or whoever.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2012)

I do admit I liked AU Sakura better but she was having amnesia so it could have alter her personality a little.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 26, 2012)

takL said:


> maybe tukuyomi hinatais actually manmas gf.
> 
> thankss ShippuudenBleach101 for sharing as always. in the bonus dvd kish says he likes film and watching films he always imagines like 'if i were the directer Id have made it like this and that... ' . this time as he was in making the film he was thrilled with a thought that he could do whatever he wanted in it.
> 
> ...



Really what makes you say that?


----------



## takL (Jul 26, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Does she say anything new in these short previews?



no. but in the spos

*Spoiler*: __ 



she says menma is hers. 
and that the tukuyomi ver of kushina and minato takes naruto for menma. when menma gets defeated he turns to a blond again and kushina runs up to him.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 26, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> I'm going to have to watch it again because I really don't see the differences other than her being a bit more chilled. Probably because Naruto and Sasuke were absent, so we don't get to see how AU Sakura acts around them.
> 
> Girl does need a privilege check, though. I disagree that the loss of her parents in the other world could make her empathise with Naruto or Sasuke, it doesn't work like that, but it might make her a bit more sympathetic. Out of Team 7, she's suffered the least, she is very privileged and doesn't know what it's like to lose a loved one.


Here is my impression of AU Sakura and what i know about RW Sakura.

RW Sakura:
- Show off
- Thinks highly of herself at times
- Obsessed with Sasuke so much she can?t care much for others around her
- Is a huge captain obvious
- Seems to have no place among Team 7: the time Team 7 was with each other she was basically waste of space.
- Judgmental

AU Sakura:
- humble
- intelligent (concluded that she was in a different world)
- kind
- doesn?t care about Seasick (rofl seasick = autocorrect of Sasuke!!)
- Seems to be useful in contrast to RW Sakura.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 26, 2012)

takL said:


> no. but in the spos
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh ok. I took it as her being batshit crazy possessive without necessarly meaning he was really her boyfriend but why not. They make a nice couple of crazy looking bastards.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 26, 2012)

^ So Naruto still does not have a girlfriend but Menma does?


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

She probably couldn't even remember Sasuke because of the amnesia. Ino had to prod her a bit and then she remembered Sassykay ('playboy?') I don't remember her showing off, except in Part 1, and Sasuke gave her a well-deserved squashing every time. Unless you're talking about her healing Kankuro.

I actually like Sassykay more than the normal one, probably because I like those sort of characters. AU Hinata just seems like every negative stereotype of Hinata come to life, though. 

Menma and Hinata are a couple? Looks like NH got some fanservice, then. Kind of.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 26, 2012)

I like how AUsakura can just poke Tsunade's "blessings" so innocently and doubt its authenticity

Hinata in the AU is quite scary but she really looks cool to me. I also thought she called Menma as her man bec she was confident about her feelings but come to think of it maybe that really was the case until that Menma goes off


----------



## La viuda Negra (Jul 26, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Sakura is a bitch and Kushina is nothing like her. SS fangirls would be nice to stop derailing this thread with their bullshit thanks in advance.



I don't like what you say. 

Here only one person is attacking for reasons of pairings and is not nobody SS, NH, SNS...

A hint: It has a trollface avatar.


Respectfully ask you, don't generalize.


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, RW Sakura wouldn't touch those chesticles with a barge pole. She knows better. Tsunade is..._sensitive_, shall we say. 

Also, Shikamaru and Shino made me lol so hard in the anime. No wonder Shino clobbered those Zetsu, he really hates venus flytraps. And Shikamaru was probably thinking "oh G-d please kill me now". Why was Chouji wearing a face mask, though?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking forward to this movie  

And guys:
Menma Naruto = has become Sasuke
AU Hinata = has become Sakura
AU Sakura = have become Naruto
AU Ino = Have become hinata

Their personalities have been switched.

It wash?t long ago i made a thread asking for a evil Naruto. WISH HAS COME TRUE  

But i hate the first picture of him - he looks like a slim version of Sasuke. Plus why the hell is his hair not blonde :S
Oh well it?s good enough for me, i just hope Menma Naruto does not look like Sasuke like in the first picture or i will go "Fuck this".


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 26, 2012)

So the alternate 'verse is real and not just genjutsu?  I'm so lost.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 26, 2012)

AUHinata may think Menma is her man but who is to say AUSakura who is like RWNaruto, not like Menma aswell? If Hinata and Sakura reversed then surely AUSakura could have liked Menma instead of AUSasuke.


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

AU Hinata reminds me more of Revy from Black Lagoon. It's the shorts, the swearing and the whispering in Sakura's ear to stay away from her man, although at least she didn't threaten to give Sakura such a good going-over that she'd never masturbate again.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 26, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Sakura is a bitch and Kushina is nothing like her. SS fangirls would be nice to stop derailing this thread with their bullshit thanks in advance.



Making an an anti-sexism comment somehow makes me a SS fangirl?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> AUHinata may think Menma is her man but who is to say AUSakura who is like RWNaruto, not like Menma aswell? If Hinata and Sakura reversed then surely AUSakura could have liked Menma instead of AUSasuke.


AU Sakura has received Naruto?s personality.
The person who has received Hinata?s personality is Ino.


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

AU Sakura reminds me more of Sai.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

La viuda Negra said:


> I don't like what you say.
> 
> Here only one person is attacking for reasons of pairings and is not nobody SS, NH, SNS...
> 
> ...



Who do have trollface avatar ?? 
Please, give me more hints to realize him/her


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 26, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> AU Sakura reminds me more of Sai.


Sai?s character was emotionless for a big while. But your right it does sort of remind of him. 


@ Release date europe:
Anyone know when it will be in Europe and if it will be in Sweden or something?


----------



## Givenchy (Jul 26, 2012)

more butts


----------



## Bananskal (Jul 26, 2012)

bk00 said:


> I loved this episode! Sakura's parents, I really like them! I can see where Sakura gets her attitude from! Her father, I think, is gonna be a hilarious character! Too bad they aren't canon.



I think we can count them as Canon as Kishimoto himself made them.


----------



## JustVisiting (Jul 26, 2012)

Heh, AU Team Guy sure is messed up:

Guy is all unmotivated and lacks any youth.

Neji is a pervert who's into women's breasts.

Lee is a pervert who's into women's underwear.

Tenten is clumsy, having difficulty with weapons.

I'm loving this Team Guy has much as the regular world Team Guy.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Heh, AU Team Guy sure is messed up:
> 
> Guy is all unmotivated and lacks any youth.
> 
> ...



I pity Tenten... LoL


----------



## bk00 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bananskal said:


> I think we can count them as Canon as Kishimoto himself made them.



That's how I feel too. I just love the double standard that's being played out though. "IT'S NOT CANONZ 'CAUSE IT'S A MOVIE BUT WE'RE GONNA CONSIDER SAKURA'S PARENTS CANONZ EVEN THOUGH THEY SHOW UP IN THIS MOVIE...THAT'S NOT CANONZ" 

Also this might be a bad thing to point out but...if Sakura's father has  red hair doesn't that make him an Uzumaki, considering the fact that  Kishi has connected all the redheads to that bloodline? Or at least mean  it's possible that he's a descendant from that clan?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 26, 2012)

bk00 said:


> That's how I feel too. I just love the double standard that's being played out though. "IT'S NOT CANONZ 'CAUSE IT'S A MOVIE BUT WE'RE GONNA CONSIDER SAKURA'S PARENTS CANONZ EVEN THOUGH THEY SHOW UP IN THIS MOVIE...THAT'S NOT CANONZ"
> 
> Also this might be a bad thing to point out but...if Sakura's father has  red hair doesn't that make him an Uzumaki, considering the fact that  Kishi has connected all the redheads to that bloodline? Or at least mean  it's possible that he's a descendant from that clan?



There are things that won?t make sense. 
But let?s look at story and characters from two different perspective ok?

Kishi made character designs for Sakura?s parents. That?s made.
But he hash?t made the story for the movie.

He can still use the character designs in the manga whenever he wants to.

There is difference between characters and stories being canon.

Whatever happens in the movie (story wise) will not be part of the manga. But the use of character designs is easily understandable.


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 26, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Who do have trollface avatar ??
> Please, give me more hints to realize him/her



*You.* Is like if you drink too much coffee on a regular basis.

Every single user knows the theme of the movie is family and friendship, it only shows friendship between Naruto and Sakura not romance you should slow down a little. 
That mocking attitude is not pretty, there is a place for that.


----------



## takL (Jul 26, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Can someone please translate the Asian Kung-Fu Generation interview from the last thread linked on page 100 about Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura? Thank you.



only this part has sasuke and sakura. 
i like to leave the rest of the interview to pal mezzomarinaio and others. 

Q. Naruto is loved worldwide. what do you think are the attractions of Naruto from a male standpoint?

Goto: naruto is a guy ud love to have in your class cos hes cool and loves friends. for that boys adore naruto  i guess. while he has made significant growth and is getting stronger and stronger, he still keeps the same straight spirit he had when he was little. By contrast, sasuke being unhealthy(=wacky) is worrying(lol). and im also concerned about his(/their?) involvement with sakura.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 26, 2012)

bk00 said:


> That's how I feel too. I just love the double standard that's being played out though. "IT'S NOT CANONZ 'CAUSE IT'S A MOVIE BUT WE'RE GONNA CONSIDER SAKURA'S PARENTS CANONZ EVEN THOUGH THEY SHOW UP IN THIS MOVIE...THAT'S NOT CANONZ"



It's impossible to place the story anywhere in the timeline, since it seems to take place after Kisame's death. It makes perfect sense to consider the character designs canon, and not the events. If Sakura's parents ever appear in the manga, they'll obviously look the same, but there will never be any kind of reference or links to the movie story at all.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks ShippudenBleach for those awesome shares!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Wow the RTN Opening.... And then the prolonged version of it in the RTS Opening... TENTEN clashing with Hidan for that one short second... Wow. I guess that's her only fight in the movie. It's nothing new but to see it clearer and slightly longer.... WOW

Sucks, especially when the third Shippuden movie team gave her all those awesome explosive kunais attacks. LOL but I guess at least Kishi gave her some screen time here.

It's so amazing seeing her leaping into the fray to aid Neji, and working in perfect synchronization with him. Seriously those few seconds are amazing, with Neji and Tenten dancing around Hidan and attacking him together in awesome melee combat.

I'm just glad that the animators have been using this scene so frequently to promote the movie, granted that the others haven't been shown fighting much. Fanboy glee. LOL


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 26, 2012)

takL said:


> only this part has sasuke and sakura.
> i like to leave the rest of the interview to pal mezzomarinaio and others.
> 
> Q. Naruto is loved worldwide. what do you think are the attractions of Naruto from a male standpoint?
> ...



Aha, thanks.

Interesting interview.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 26, 2012)

I SAW...SAKURA STANDING NEXT TO ITACHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I. CANNOT. COMPREHEND. THIS. 

IF THAT ITASAKU MOMENT WITH ITACHI CARRYING SAKURA IS TRUE THEN I'M GONNA DIE. 

AND SASUKE IS LOVIN' THOSE GIRLS.


----------



## Jad (Jul 26, 2012)

So the Akatsuki in the trailer truly do act like Zetsu. Damn >_> Wanted to get some feats and now I got nothing.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2012)

If people are physically receiving the Motion Comic, does anyone think it will be uploaded?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can download the Road To Ninja OST?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 26, 2012)

Jad said:


> So the Akatsuki in the trailer truly do act like Zetsu. Damn >_> Wanted to get some feats and now I got nothing.



The more Zetsu the better. Everyone in the movie is probably really Zetsu


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 26, 2012)

Jad said:


> So the Akatsuki in the trailer truly do act like Zetsu. Damn >_> Wanted to get some feats and now I got nothing.



I believe Gai will still be fighting in the AU world, so that's good! Well at least in the real world, team Guy's teamwork is awesome! Just look at Master and Pupil performing Dynamic Entries together on 'Itachi' and 'Kisame', and Tenten and Neji working in such perfect synchronization against 'Hidan'!!! We were so worried that Team Guy would not even appear in the movie at first remember? Now the anime team keeps using these scenes to promote the movie. Hahaha! So we should be glad for some fan service by Kishimoto, I guess? 

And Tenten is clashing with 'Hidan' more than the 4 times you counted!


----------



## Jad (Jul 26, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> The more Zetsu the better. Everyone in the movie is probably really Zetsu



Did it ever say the Zetsu's acquire the exact same power? I remember Zetsu clone Kisame was about to use a suiton.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 26, 2012)

Jad said:


> Did it ever say the Zetsu's acquire the exact same power? I remember Zetsu clone Kisame was about to use a suiton.



There's never been clarification on it. The White Zetsu Kisame Clone was going to use a Jutsu Kisame ended up using against Guy, but we didn't see the White Zetsu Kisame Clone use it, although having your head decapitated kind of prevents it.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 26, 2012)

Fay said:


> That's a simple question and I think you know the answer yourself.
> Because the western internet fandom doesn't like Sakura and they do like Kushina. So no matter what Sakura does she'll always get bashed and no matter what Kushina does she'll seldom get bashed.



This is Kushina's curriculum vitae:

beat her peers in school for calling her a tomato and did the same for Naruto.
damsel in distress (kidnapped by kumo and rescued by Minato)
pairing fodder (most of her existance is to revolve around Minato and have a kid with him)
spends most of her time on kitchen duty, both in the manga, promotional artworks and the AU!movie.
battle feats = 0

But according to many, she's fucking amazing. Reminds me of the wank behind Lily Evans. What a worthless character that one was too.  At least Kushina isn't a Mary Sue and she's likable.



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> And here's the special:
> 
> 
> 
> BACKUP LINK: Link removed




*Spoiler*: _new screenshots_ 
















^I'M GONNA LOVE IT SO FREAKING MUCH.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Jul 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 26, 2012)

We see so little of Menma Naruto -.-


----------



## Saunion (Jul 26, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> We see so little of Menma Naruto -.-



Well, he's supposed to be some kind of surprise I guess.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 26, 2012)

I love this episode. I love how the Konoha 12 tried to help, especially Ino. THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE FILLER OF. I also loved Sakura's parents. They're pretty funny. <3 At least 2-3 episodes could have been made. Better than 99% of the Naruto filler.


*Spoiler*: _Road to Sakura_ 








"I was blessed with these by Heaven!" LOL

Sakura lives in a very fancy house. AU!Sakura's links AU!Naruto with ramen as expected and she links AU!Sasuke with playboy. Doesn't seem like she's in love with either. I do wonder what kind of dynamics AU!Team 7 has.




Kiba: You're the first one she'd forget!


----------



## ch1p (Jul 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















? include this one so people see that Kizashi's hair is _magenta_, not red (notice the difference in colouring from the hair to the spiral). So he ain't an Uzumaki (just yet).






Sakura has light pink hair: magenta from her father, blonde from her mother. Come here ichihime, do your NarSak magic and make a parallel.

Sakura also has her mother's eyes as well. Kizashi's are blue-grey.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 26, 2012)

I think Sakura's dad just won the most crazy epic hair award.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 26, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> I think Sakura's dad just won the most crazy epic hair award.



Naruto is clearly your first anime


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 26, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> The Road to Ninja opening:
> 
> 
> 
> BACKUP LINK: Naruto Shippuuden



thank you


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 26, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> I think Sakura's dad just won the most crazy epic hair award.



I absolutely love her dad and his hair. 

Shame you Kishi for not introducing Sakura's parents in canon!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 26, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Those chicks are pretty hot to be fair^^
> 
> Lucky Sasuke
> 
> SasuHarem for no single girl is good enough for him^^



we can all share him, i dont care


----------



## ryz (Jul 26, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I knew something was fishy!


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> Naruto is clearly your first anime


 
In Naruto I mean.  If it's comparing all anime, he's not even in the vicinity of crazy.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 26, 2012)

Since the awesome soundtrack of this movie has been released I thought you guys would talk more about it, but nooooooooo you just insist on talking about shipping crap. 

It's not like it's bothering me or anything, but shouldn't this thread focus more on the movie and not the pairings? Mods?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 26, 2012)

Link please?


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jul 26, 2012)

Final trailer in HD

here


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 26, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> Final trailer in HD
> 
> here



Those Frogs man...those Frog. They look weirdly awesome


----------



## insane111 (Jul 26, 2012)

> I don't know, tracks like 1 and 28 totally sound like the ones heard on the TV episodes to me.
> Then there are tracks that are clearly remixed version of old tracks.



I couldn't tell that they were different until I rewatched the scenes in 248 next to it. They're very similar, but at the same time there are some big differences.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 26, 2012)

Am i the only one more interested in the motion comic than in the movie?


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

Sakura's dad is awesome. As is his hair.

What's the deal with the motion comic?


----------



## Fay (Jul 26, 2012)

Motion comic? What is that?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2012)

Erm a comic with pictures that moves?

It is in the trailer after all. Looks epic to me actually.


----------



## 4CloverChan (Jul 26, 2012)

That Draw


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 26, 2012)

Fay said:


> Motion comic? What is that?



oh hold on, i will link it to you in vm, it has manga spoilers, i dont know if i should post here


----------



## ch1p (Jul 26, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> Since the awesome soundtrack of this movie has been released I thought you guys would talk more about it, but nooooooooo you just insist on talking about shipping crap.
> 
> It's not like it's bothering me or anything, but shouldn't this thread focus more on the movie and not the pairings? Mods?



I've given up on trying to keep the discussion away from pairings a long time ago. It's a wasted effort, unfortunetly.



Jeαnne said:


> Am i the only one more interested in the motion comic than in the movie?



I'm somewhat interested, somewhat not. I've posted them all (that we are privy to) and I recognised all (sometimes with help, but still). It's just a remix of already released manga's panels. I'm still interested on how they're going to be displayed as, but the story itself, not anymore.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 26, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Sai should go to art school in Paris.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 26, 2012)

That DVD is epic. It has an awesome material, images from the manga with a freaking-super-special effect....It's beautiful.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> Link please?



Link me or I'll neg you all.


----------



## Gortef (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh man AU|Sais panting skills are something special


----------



## Harbour (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe im a slowpoke, but i didnt see the clear opening. Who didnt see also, that is it:
here


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 26, 2012)

Sai is an artiste, dahling. In the AU he is the ninja Thomas Kinkade.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 26, 2012)

holy shit, this one:


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder what "soloing" means. Can you lovely freaks tell me?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I love this episode. I love how the Konoha 12 tried to help, especially Ino. THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE FILLER OF. I also loved Sakura's parents. They're pretty funny. <3 At least 2-3 episodes could have been made. Better than 99% of the Naruto filler.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Road to Sakura_
> ...



from where are these screen caps? road to ninja? or a filler ep?


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 26, 2012)

^ filler ep: Road to Sakura


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 26, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> I'm starting to wonder what "soloing" means. Can you lovely freaks tell me?


defeat all by yourself


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> ^ filler ep: Road to Sakura



number of ep?


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 26, 2012)

^ Naruto Shippuden episode #271


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 26, 2012)

here
RTN YOUTUBE

Don't know if this was posted before, but this one is in 720p quality.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 26, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Link removed
> RTN YOUTUBE
> 
> Don't know if this was posted before, but this one is in 720p quality.



Awesome thx


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 26, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> This is Kushina's curriculum vitae:
> 
> beat her peers in school for calling her a tomato and did the same for Naruto.
> damsel in distress (kidnapped by kumo and rescued by Minato)
> ...



Ch1p, you have terrible fucking logic.

Beats kids in school who were bullying her.
DiD isn't necessarily a bad thing, it's only if it occurs too often.
What little we know of Kushina was told by her in response to Naruto's question "How did you and dad meet?", honestly this point makes me want to neg you, anyone who claims to be halfway intelligent shouldn't make shitty points like this.
Minato isn't always cutting up Iwa nin either.
Did you not see an almost fucking dead Kushina restrain a full strength Kyuubi? I mean what the shit.
Plus she doesn't have that terrible fucking interaction Sakura has with Sasuke and debatably with Naruto.



bk00 said:


> That's how I feel too. I just love the double standard that's being played out though. "IT'S NOT CANONZ 'CAUSE IT'S A MOVIE BUT WE'RE GONNA CONSIDER SAKURA'S PARENTS CANONZ EVEN THOUGH THEY SHOW UP IN THIS MOVIE...THAT'S NOT CANONZ"



a) 
b) What exactly is your suggestion? Is this movie canon? Should we wait until you know if your favourite pairings are featured prominently before you answer?



> Also this might be a bad thing to point out but...if Sakura's father has  red hair doesn't that make him an Uzumaki, considering the fact that  Kishi has connected all the redheads to that bloodline? Or at least mean  it's possible that he's a descendant from that clan?



That means Sasori and Tayuya are also Uzumaki .


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 26, 2012)

^ Easy solution: movie is not canon.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 26, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> ^ Easy solution: movie is not canon.



From what I gathered of bk00's post, that wasn't the solution.

Personally it's filler to me, although Sakura's parents are canon (you know, because Kishi actually talked about them and confirmed it). Although their personalities were shown in Road to Sakura (the AU ones seem to be dead/different).


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 26, 2012)

^ The movie, plus the manga one shot are both filler to me.  I really don't care if Sakura's parents are canon or not, unless they show up in the manga.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 26, 2012)

Kishi said that he wanted to show Sakura's parents in the manga but couldn't find a good time to do so, hence he put them in here.

So, what about this suggests that they shouldn't be considered canon?


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 26, 2012)

^ I wasn't saying they shouldn't be considered canon, I just said I don't care about them.  I would care about them more if they show up in the manga.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 26, 2012)

^ 

Kishimoto said that he didn't want to show them because he was afraid that he'd waited too long and that people wouldn't care. At this point, you're the _only_ one I've seen that makes me understand Kishimoto. I honestly thought that everyone would care to some extent. I guess Kishimoto was right.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 26, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> Final trailer in HD
> 
> Link removed



Looks like the only glimpse of Menma is at 2:51 with his arm in view punching at Naruto.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Ch1p, you have terrible fucking logic.



If it's so bad, don't lose your time with it.



> Beats kids in school who were bullying her.



They called her a tomato. How _utterly_ awful.



> DiD isn't necessarily a bad thing, it's only if it occurs too often.
> 
> What little we know of Kushina was told by her in response to Naruto's question "How did you and dad meet?", honestly this point makes me want to neg you, anyone who claims to be halfway intelligent shouldn't make shitty points like this.



Her story was that. Beating kids in school, being kidnapped, having Minato's child. That's how she was portrayed as. Or at least, what Kishimoto thought was relevant to show. So that's how I have to judge her character for, not for whatever off panel feat she potentially had.



> Minato isn't always cutting up Iwa nin either.



Minato was shown to be doing plenty of things, not just that. Kushina on the other hand, either DiD or being a housewife. Which like you say, it isn't bad at all, but when people try to portray her as better than any female character in this manga when she isn't, I got a problem with it.



> Did you not see an almost fucking dead Kushina restrain a full strength Kyuubi? I mean what the shit.



That was part of her seal. But even if it wasn't, what of it? Every other female gets trashed no matter what kind of feats they have. However, Kushina gets a pass because she's the saint mother of the main character who can do no wrong. I'm not that shallow to think she's better when she isn't.



> Plus she doesn't have that terrible fucking interaction Sakura has with Sasuke and debatably with Naruto.



Yes, clean her up by comparision.  That will sure prove she's a worthy character.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Thirty guests. Stop creeping us.


----------



## Grescia (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello Panda said:


> in a scene yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> ooohh my ItaSaku fetish is crawling back that i can throw NarSak out of the window...okay not but  ugh unhealthy images totally unbecoming. these stuffs just makes me happy and sad at the same time since i can't watch it just yet



YAY! ItaSaku is so exciting!
Cant wait for the movie!


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 26, 2012)

i hadn't been keeping up with the trailers...

Jesus, the animation for this movie looksterrible....i mean, it doesn't look that terrible, but it doesn't look like movie-quality animation...it doesn't even look as good as the episodes with better animation (like the one with asuma's funeral or Itachi's susanoo appearing for instance) 

 what the hell happened studio pierrot?


----------



## Ame-Kun (Jul 26, 2012)

This is something I've been meaning to do, ever since the screens of AU Neji were posted and I think it pretty much summarizes this whole thread:


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 26, 2012)

Ame-Kun said:


> This is something I've been meaning to do, ever since the screens of AU Neji were posted and I think it pretty much summarizes this whole thread:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Itasaku?


  I'm interested


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> That means Sasori and Tayuya are also Uzumaki .



Don't forget Gaara, dude. That explains their brotherly relationship and the reason Gaara doesn't have a last name. duh. derp.

I kind of care about Sakura's parents. I mean, it's pretty interesting that she didn't start getting her slice of angst until she turned 12. But in the last episode, they seemed kind of bland. Her mom kind of seemed like someone who took care of their appearance and that just kinda made me go, "Oh...Hm..." 

Also, Kushina's badass - I think.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 26, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> If it's so bad, don't lose your time with it.



It irks me when people I don't consider stupid say stupid things.



> They called her a tomato. How _utterly_ awful.



Good rationalization.

From the tone it's pretty clear they called her 'tomato' to mock/make fun of her.



> Her story was that. Beating kids in school, being kidnapped, having Minato's child. That's how she was portrayed as. Or at least, what Kishimoto thought was relevant to show. So that's how I have to judge her character for, not for whatever off panel feat she potentially had.



Naruto asked about her romantic story, so of course she's going to tell him a story about herself that has romance featuring heavily. 

This is like asking for an orange and then complaining that it's a fucking orange.



> Minato was shown to be doing plenty of things, not just that. Kushina on the other hand, either DiD or being a housewife. Which like you say, it isn't bad at all, but when people try to portray her as better than any female character in this manga when she isn't, I got a problem with it.



She has a large amount of self worth and was not afraid to stand up for herself.

Ofc I don't exactly know what's wrong with being a housewife if your husband is the Hokage, if one person has to stay at home to look after young children, why would it be the Hokage rather than the Jounin?

Also note that aside from the romantic story, the other story Kushina told (about the Kyuubi attack) featured a badass as fuck Kushina.



> That was part of her seal. But even if it wasn't, what of it? Every other female gets trashed no matter what kind of feats they have. However, Kushina gets a pass because she's the saint mother of the main character who can do no wrong. I'm not that shallow to think she's better when she isn't.



That was Kushina's own power, the seal had already been broken, those chains were her signature move.

Restraining a full power Kyuubi while on the verge of death is a pretty damn awesome feat to have, it's up there with Konan's feats before her death (and look at all the fans that she got from that). The only other female character you might be referring to here would be Tsunade and the problem with her feats is that there haven't actually been any since part 1.

Kushina gets a pass for being fucking awesome, not for being the mother of Naruto. It's not that the negative parts are given a pass, it's that the positive parts of her character outweigh the negative.

Tell me what is wrong with being a housewife who can restrain a full powered Kyuubi when push comes to shove? 



> Yes, clean her up by comparision.  That will sure prove she's a worthy character.



The comparison is the entire reason for this discussion.



hmfan24 said:


> Don't forget Gaara, dude. That explains their brotherly relationship and the reason Gaara doesn't have a last name. duh. derp.
> 
> I kind of care about Sakura's parents. I mean, it's pretty interesting that she didn't start getting her slice of angst until she turned 12. But in the last episode, they seemed kind of bland. Her mom kind of seemed like someone who took care of their appearance and that just kinda made me go, "Oh...Hm..."
> 
> Also, Kushina's badass - I think.



IIRC Gaara originally had brown hair, the anime changed him.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 26, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Minato was shown to be doing plenty of things, not just that. Kushina on the other hand, either DiD or being a housewife. Which like you say, it isn't bad at all, but when people try to portray her as better than any female character in this manga when she isn't, I got a problem with it.
> 
> That was part of her seal. But even if it wasn't, what of it? Every other female gets trashed no matter what kind of feats they have. However, Kushina gets a pass because she's the saint mother of the main character who can do no wrong. I'm not that shallow to think she's better when she isn't.



Kushina has decent combat feats, but what really gives her a "pass" is the fact that her emotional feats completely trounce every other female character by a landslide.

You don't have to be haxxed to be a likable character. Iruka, though lacking on screentime, is great because he fulfills his role as a surrogate father to Naruto. He was literally the one thing that kept Naruto from becoming a Gaara, and his scenes with Naruto are always vital in giving Naruto the courage to keep moving. Kushina is pretty much in a similar boat. She kept Naruto from giving in to despair, and provided a shitton of emotional support by giving him the motherly love that Naruto never had. She's done more for Naruto in her one big moment than all of Sakura's and Hinata's moments combined.

Females in Naruto just don't contribute much to the story, in both the physical and emotional sense. Kushina is a rare exception, which is why she's likable. Kishi still can't write women worth shit, but I do give him some credit here.

EDIT: And it also helps that Kushina has a decent personality. Caring, energetic, yet independent enough to stand up for herself. She's just a great person.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 26, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> Kushina has decent combat feats, but what really gives her a "pass" is the fact that her emotional feats completely trounce every other female character by a landslide.
> 
> You don't have to be haxxed to be a likable character. Iruka, though lacking on screentime, is great because he fulfills his role as a surrogate father to Naruto. He was literally the one thing that kept Naruto from becoming a Gaara, and his scenes with Naruto are always vital in giving Naruto the courage to keep moving. Kushina is pretty much in a similar boat. She kept Naruto from giving in to despair, and provided a shitton of emotional support by giving him the motherly love that Naruto never had. She's done more for Naruto in her one big moment than all of Sakura's and Hinata's moments combined.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you just said. 

On a side note, speaking of female characters, are we actually going to see Kurenai's kid (whom I'm sure Kishi will end up making male even though he was originally thinking female). I saw the concept art, but nothing else. While it so minor, I just want to see the wrap up. I'm sure that there will be no AU Asuma.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 26, 2012)

If the movie doesn't look so good does that mean the anime won't suffer?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 26, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 you awesome for the uploads. Listening to the OST now. Sounds good so far. Can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## BUUUU (Jul 27, 2012)

What time is the premiere of the movie?


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 27, 2012)

BUUUU said:


> What time is the premiere of the movie?



That all depends what theater you are going to watch the movie. For example, if you are going to TOHO Cinemas Umeda the first show time is at 9:15a. Check specific theater for showtimes.


----------



## taichikun14 (Jul 27, 2012)

@BUUUU - your Minato and Kushina sig is ADORABLE!!  Is that a scene from an episode or the movie...?


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 27, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> That means Sasori and Tayuya are also Uzumaki .


And Chouji is half-Uzumaki. 

I don't think Kushina and Sakura/Hinata can be compared in terms of what they've done for Naruto - a mother's love is different to a friend's love. Just look at the actions of some of the (non-bastard) parents in this series. Hiashi hunted down and killed the ninja who kidnapped Hinata, and set off Hizashi's seal just for daring to give Hinata the evils; Chouza nearly died protecting Chouji from Pein; Karura's will manifested itself in Gaara's sand; and Minato and Kushina protected Naruto from beyond the grave. 

For the record, I think Kushina is great, I just wish we'd seen more of her. And yeah, Naruto asked how she met his dad, so she told him a love story.

Kurenai's kid appears in the designs, I think.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2012)

Wew, 1 day before it airs and 1 year until we get to see it


----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Good rationalization.
> 
> From the tone it's pretty clear they called her 'tomato' to mock/make fun of her.



Yes, and this supposed to be some paragon of virtue beacause? Especially when Sakura / Ino get the flack for _comic relief_ they get because?



> Naruto asked about her romantic story, so of course she's going to tell him a story about herself that has romance featuring heavily.
> 
> This is like asking for an orange and then complaining that it's a fucking orange.



No. It's complaining that Kishimoto didn't bother showing one single feat of her as a ninja but then people hail her as a better kuinochi than say, Konan / Tsunade / Mei. How fucking disgusting and unfair, especially towards Konan / Tsunade. Look at you, in this very same post, wanking non stop about her (?) chakra chains. Yet, Konan not being able to destroy Tobi due to PNJ is worthless because she ended up dying in the end. Tsunade's healing a whole village is not a feat (according to even you) and neither is her standing her own against one of the strongest ninjas this manga has to offer. Mei is weak Christmas Cake, even though she is a kage, trashed MS Sasuke and is somewhat standing her own against one of the strongest ninjas this manga has to offer. *insert a million examples here*



> She has a large amount of self worth and was not afraid to stand up for herself.
> 
> Ofc I don't exactly know what's wrong with being a housewife if your husband is the Hokage, if one person has to stay at home to look after young children, why would it be the Hokage rather than the Jounin?
> 
> Also note that aside from the romantic story, the other story Kushina told (about the Kyuubi attack) featured a badass as fuck Kushina.



I did say I see nothing wrong for being a housewife. Why did you miss that part and rambled aimless about something I never said? If it's her decision, then so be it. But then people complain girls in Naruto are pairing fodder and are relegated to the kitchen so much, yet give such a pass to Kushina. I still remember the flack Kurenai received becasue she got pregnant with Asuma or when her dad commented on wanting her to have children because she's a woman. Or the flack Sakura / Ino / Hinata receive because they're in love with x or y character. Even make excuses for Kushina and defend this shit in threads. But they're the first to jump in when the other girls are bashed for the exact same thing.

*I feel like you misunderstand my point. I don't hate Kushina. I don't think she's a bad character. What I hate is the shit hype she has around her. She's not better than the rest of the kuinochi. Especially when she does the same shit others complain about.*



> That was Kushina's own power, the seal had already been broken, those chains were her signature move.
> 
> Restraining a full power Kyuubi while on the verge of death is a pretty damn awesome feat to have, it's up there with Konan's feats before her death (and look at all the fans that she got from that). *The only other female character you might be referring to here would be Tsunade* and the problem with her feats is that there haven't actually been any since part 1.
> 
> ...



Bold: just Tsunade, and then you're so pissed off because you don't understand why I complain about this. 

Underline: She healed a whole village with her chakra. But that's not a feat, contrarily to whatever shenanigans Kushina's seal might be. To say nothing on her standing up to well, who she is atm. 

This is exacly why I complained about Kushina. This pass, no, this _sainthoo_d, for things other characters get underpreciated, belithed and bashed for.



> The comparison is the entire reason for this discussion.


Not when I quoted that person. I didn't make any comparisions. I just complained she gets a pass when none of the other females do.

No need to get your knickers up in a twist. This is very usual in media, for people to feel the need to do this towards the mother of the main character, espcially if she's dead and her death has anything to do with her child's surviving. I can't stress enough: Lily Evans. Like I said, at least Kushina is _likable_.



HolyHands said:


> Kushina has decent combat feats, but *what really gives her a "pass" is the fact that her emotional feats completely trounce every other female character* by a landslide.



Way to explain people's sexism by appealing to female sterotypes. 



> You don't have to be haxxed to be a likable character. Iruka, though lacking on screentime, is great because he fulfills his role as a surrogate father to Naruto. He was literally the one thing that kept Naruto from becoming a Gaara, and his scenes with Naruto are always vital in giving Naruto the courage to keep moving. Kushina is pretty much in a similar boat. She kept Naruto from giving in to despair, and provided a shitton of emotional support by giving him the motherly love that Naruto never had. She's done more for Naruto in her one big moment than all of Sakura's and Hinata's moments combined.
> 
> Females in Naruto just don't contribute much to the story, in both the physical and emotional sense. Kushina is a rare exception, which is why she's likable. Kishi still can't write women worth shit, but I do give him some credit here.
> 
> EDIT: And it also helps that Kushina has a decent personality. Caring, energetic, yet independent enough to stand up for herself. She's just a great person.



Kushina appared 500 chapters in, after Naruto had alread grown up. It was cute and somewhat well written, but her impact is in his emotional growth is not that big.

Oh look, more sainthood.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 27, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Yes, and this supposed to be some paragon of virtue beacause? Especially when Sakura / Ino get the flack for _comic relief_ they get because?



a) I never gave Sakura (or Ino) flack for hitting people.
b) There's a difference between what Sakura/Ino did and what Kushina did, that whole bullying point.



> No. It's complaining that Kishimoto didn't bother showing one single feat of her as a ninja but then people hail her as a better kuinochi than say, Konan / Tsunade / Mei.



I don't often see them compared tbh, maybe Tsunade, but she did kind of let her village get wrecked (although saving everyone was still a nice feat).



> How fucking disgusting and unfair, especially towards Konan / Tsunade. Look at you, in this very same post, wanking non stop about her (?) chakra chains. Yet, Konan not being able to destroy Tobi due to PNJ is worthless because she ended up dying in the end.



Now you just didn't read my post, I said her feat is up there with Konan's, which is generally considered to mean '=<'.



> Tsunade's healing a whole village is not a feat (according to even you) and neither is her standing her own against one of the strongest ninjas this manga has to offer.



The problem with Tsunade is that she's pitted against the rest of the Hokage, who were exceptional shinobi. I personally can't see Hashirama or Minato letting Pain destroy Konoha.

Plus this is a healing feat, which is sort of in its own category (not explicitly a battle feat).



> Mei is weak Christmas Cake, even though she is a kage, trashed MS Sasuke and is somewhat standing her own against one of the strongest ninjas this manga has to offer. *insert a million examples here*



*almost forgets we're in the KTV section*

Her feats against MS Sasuke were good and I never said she wasn't a strong shinobi.



> I did say I see nothing wrong for being a housewife. Why did you miss that part and rambled aimless about something I never said? If it's her decision, then so be it. But then people complain girls in Naruto are pairing fodder and are relegated to the kitchen so much, yet give such a pass to Kushina.



Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that when Kushina comes out of the kitchen, she's a fucking badass?

Let's link this back up with Sakura, who with her most recent proper showing (Kage Summit Arc) was a fucking mess that backtracked on key character development.



> I still remember the flack Kurenai received becasue she got pregnant with Asuma or when her dad commented on wanting her to have children because she's a woman.



Kurenai didn't receive that flack, Kishi did.



> Or the flack Sakura / Ino / Hinata receive because they're in love with x or y character.



Continuing to love someone who's actively trying to kill you and your friends and family is fucking moronic. I mean that's batshit fucking crazy, especially if you have no chance of ever stopping them if you get the chance.

Hinata receives flack for being all about Naruto, I mean what the fuck is the Hyuuga clan and their segmentation? Wasn't there also something about Hinata/Hanabi and the succession? Nope, all about Naruto it seems.

This is where the term 'pairing fodder' comes to mind.



> Even make excuses for Kushina and defend this shit in threads. But they're the first to jump in when the other girls are bashed for the exact same thing.



It's pretty damn rare for me to really get my bash on for anyone other than Sasuke.



> *I feel like you misunderstand my point. I don't hate Kushina. I don't think she's a bad character. What I hate is the shit hype she has around her. She's not better than the rest of the kuinochi. Especially when she does the same shit others complain about.*



She's a better/cooler character than many of them.

As for characters like Mei/Konan, if I prefer Kushina then who the fuck are you to say otherwise? I don't bash them at all.



> Bold: just Tsunade, and then you're so pissed off because you don't understand why I complain about this.



Sakura/Ino/Hinata are not in the same league as the older women (a league that Naruto/Sasuke/others have moved past mind you). Hence it'd be pretty fucking unfair of me to talk about their feats in relation to the older women.



> Underline: She healed a whole village with her chakra. But that's not a feat, contrarily to whatever shenanigans Kushina's seal might be. To say nothing on her standing up to well, who she is atm.



She, as a Kage, let her village get fucked up. Also note that Pain couldn't really deal with a half strength Kyuubi.

It wasn't Kushina's seal that restrained the Kyuubi, I have mentioned this. Tobi broke the seal, it was Kushina herself that stopped the Kyuubi (including throwing herself in front of her baby, a pretty fucking touching scene).



> This is exacly why I complained about Kushina. This pass, no, this _sainthoo_d, for things other characters get underpreciated, belithed and bashed for.



Tsunade couldn't protect her village (apart from its members), Kushina protected Naruto pretty damn well, against a stronger opponent.



> Not when I quoted that person. I didn't make any comparisions. I just complained she gets a pass when none of the other females do.



Because you see oh so many Konan/Mei bashing threads .

You do get people who dislike Tsunade, but she also has a pretty large fanbase herself, not to mention the reason for disliking her (no real _battle_ feats from a Hokage) is pretty legitimate. People dislike Tsunade because she is the Hokage, that requires a level above normal shinobi and she just hasn't shown anything. Although other people tend to lay the blame on Kishi for this rather than bash Tsunade.

What it really comes down to is people disliking Sakura/Ino/Hinata for their crushes it seems.



> No need to get your knickers up in a twist. This is very usual in media, for people to feel the need to do this towards the mother of the main character, espcially if she's dead and her death has anything to do with her child's surviving. I can't stress enough: Lily Evans. Like I said, at least Kushina is _likable_.



As I said, it irks me when people really should know better.


Hmm, it appears talking about Kushina/other kunoichi can get me to LAP.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 27, 2012)

new video with new footage from the movie!!! 


Akatsuki vs Leaf Footage from Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 27, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new video with new footage from the movie!!!
> 
> 
> Akatsuki vs Leaf Footage from Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie



Naruto looks angry at ino...i wonder why


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

Because he didn't want to be saved that's why.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 27, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHH Tenten and Neji attacking Hidan is easily the best scene so far shown!!!


----------



## Olympian (Jul 27, 2012)

Hidan casually blocking Ten Ten and Neji. Kisame taking a duo entry and casually getting up.

Me gusta!

On the other hand, Naruto was like briefly dodging a gang up, but I guess they got him because sooner or later he would get hit..or something. Whatever, he`s the main character, nothing new, I can live with it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

apparently, he is fighting zetsu which makes sense seeing that no one is using any of his abilities.


----------



## Olympian (Jul 27, 2012)

I guess, that wasn`t clear. But like I said, even if this were the real deals, it`s to be expected, Naruto is the main character.

I do prefer if they are zetsu, thought.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 27, 2012)

Now I understand why the rookies were able to defeat Akatsuki... they were just zetu's clones :/


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

Let's wait for more details from TYOKOKIT.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 27, 2012)

This week's Sakiyomi Jan Bang! in better quality:


BACKUP LINK: Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 27, 2012)

That Neji/Tenten vs Hidan scene is simply... glorious.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 27, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> That Neji/Tenten vs Hidan scene is simply... glorious.



I know right?!?! Hahaha!!! Think Tenten was throwing some projectiles from above before she landed right in front of Hidan but can't really view it with the quality.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 27, 2012)

It's hilarious how the Akatsuki are reduced to fodder level, even if they are white zetsu


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 27, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> a) I never gave Sakura (or Ino) flack for hitting people.



Ok, it looks like I created a monster. I only mentioned Kushina in the beginning of this thread because people wouldn't stop calling Sakura, repeatedly, a bitch for hitting Naruto. One of the said users had a Kushina set. I was commenting on the irony.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 27, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I know right?!?! Hahaha!!! Think Tenten was throwing some projectiles from above before she landed right in front of Hidan but can't really view it with the quality.



Not only is Kishi giving us NH and SS hints in this movie but he's giving us NT now? Why does he tease us so


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Let's wait for more details from TYOKOKIT.



actually, this was in one of the spoilers of the movie  the guy who watched it and posted a summary on 2ch 

+ it makes more sense seeing that most akatsuki can literally level up a city and none if these akatsuki used any of their jutsu.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 27, 2012)

ShockDragoon said:


> Not only is Kishi giving us NH and SS hints in this movie but he's giving us NT now? Why does he tease us so



I think he's preparing us for the upcoming chapters in the war arc...

FINGERS CROSSED!!!!


----------



## Shattering (Jul 27, 2012)

Narusaku is the only pairing supported by this movie , NH is between AU Hinata and AU Naruto (Menma), Sasusaku is not even present out of promotional material (read spoilers).

Even if the movie is 100% filler, only real Naruto and real Sakura have some develop.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 27, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I think he's preparing us for the upcoming chapters in the war arc...
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED!!!!



Well I guess so, the CONSTANT NH hints in this war are already here, why not a few more nice pairing into the mix like NT and ST?


@Alex: It looked Dark Pink to me


----------



## Hokage Sennin (Jul 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hmmm_ 




AU Tobi, is that you?


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

ShockDragoon said:


> Well I guess so, the CONSTANT NH hints in this war are already here, why not a few more nice pairing into the mix like NT and ST?
> 
> 
> @Alex: It looked Dark Pink to me



What NT are you talking about ? Do you have some translation of the footage I haven't seen? Right now I only see them fighting together like teammates and friends.

Also what is ST?


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 27, 2012)

It appears that latest video was likely the opening scene of the movie, with the long pan across the landscape and the voiceover. I think the first line "Ninja te nani?" is something along the lines of "What is a ninja?" and seems appropriate as an opening.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2012)

Omg thanks for uploading 

Lol@ naruto for ambushing them straight on. 

Looks like the akatsukis are zetsus after all...


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> actually, this was in one of the spoilers of the movie  the guy who watched it and posted a summary on 2ch
> 
> + it makes more sense seeing that most akatsuki can literally level up a city and none if these akatsuki used any of their jutsu.



Wrong TYOKOKIT is a japanese YouTube user and he informed us about the movie more details.


----------



## Olympian (Jul 27, 2012)

Vino said:


> It's hilarious how the Akatsuki are reduced to fodder level, even if they are white zetsu


They seem powerful enough for me. Getting right up after a duo Dinamic Entry, casually blocking Kage level Hyuuga and all..

All according to the plan


----------



## Shadow (Jul 27, 2012)

Road to Niinja is almost over!!!!!  Watching the movie tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 27, 2012)

would anyone really want those akatsukis to be real?

it'd be extremely dumb and feel completely forced to have people like Shino, Tenten, Hinata, etc able to fight on equal terms with akatsuki.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 27, 2012)

Vino said:


> It's hilarious how the Akatsuki are reduced to fodder level, even if they are white zetsu



White Zetsu are fodder.

So...


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2012)

What does nh, ss, and nt?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2012)

gladly the akutsuki members are zetsus cause the rookies would really be no match for them.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2012)

At least there's AU/genjutsu akatsuki to look forward to.


----------



## ryz (Jul 27, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> What does nh, ss, and nt?


Shipping Terminology 
NH=NaruHina
SS=SasuSaku
NS=NaruSaku
NT=NejiTen
And so on...


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Wrong TYOKOKIT is a japanese YouTube user and he informed us about the movie more details.



regardless of who informed us. 2ch or not.  i do remember akatsuki being zetsus in one spoiler and i did see akatsuki in one trailer or pic doing the zetsu fading into the ground thing that only zetsu can do which confirms it.

do you mean informed or will inform?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> regardless of who informed us. 2ch or not.  i do remember them being zetsus in one spoiler and i did see them in one trailer or pic doing the zetsu fading into the ground thing like only zetsu can do which confirms it.



Orochimaru did that as well after the Sanin battle. Remember?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 27, 2012)

Which means Orochimaru = Zetsu


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Orochimaru did that as well after the Sanin battle. Remember?



so? it doesn't make the spoiler any fake. also, i do remember the spoiler saying "the akatsuki in the beginning of the movie are zetsus". and this is the beginning of the movie since it has the real world characters. 

why do you not trus that guy on 2ch but trust this TYOKOKIT guy (not saying that you shoudln't trust him).


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Vino said:


> Which means Orochimaru = Zetsu



that is a part of a prediction of mine big-smile

speaking of which, i should post it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> so? it doesn't make the spoiler any fake. also, i do remember the spoiler saying "the akatsuki in the beginning of the movie are zetsus". and this is the beginning of the movie since it has the real world characters.
> 
> why do you not trus that guy on 2ch but trust this TYOKOKIT guy (not saying that you shoudln't trust him).



Try to be open minded, there can troll out there posting fake spoilers. It happens a lot in 2chan. We have to be careful of what we read in 2chan.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2012)

Open-minded huh?


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Try to be open minded, there can troll out there posting fake spoilers. It happens a lot in 2chan. We have to be careful of what we read in 2chan.



when it comes to manga spoilers, i 100% agree but so far this guy's spoilers have come to reality. another example is sakura and itachi being in the same frame lookign at something. we got this trailer waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay after we got the original spoilers. 

however, i admire your scepticism +reps for that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



please don't tell me your fandom is what fuels your scepticism?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> when it comes to manga spoilers, i 100% agree but so far this guy's spoilers have come to reality. another example is sakura and itachi being in the same frame lookign at something. we got this trailer waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay after we got the original spoilers.
> 
> however, i admire your scepticism +reps for that
> 
> ...



Not entirely, i don't think it's the same guy who posted the 2chan about the Akatsuki being zetsu, it's likely a speculation,


----------



## insane111 (Jul 27, 2012)

ShockDragoon said:


> Not only is Kishi giving us NH and SS hints in this movie but he's giving us NT now? Why does he tease us so



I don't really care for the pairings or its discussion, but from my neutral observations of the subtext the ones that Kishimoto hints at the most have seemed obvious to me for a long time.

Sakura/Sasuke
Shikamaru/Temari
Chouji/Ino
Neji/Tenten


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Not entirely, i don't think it's the same guy who posted the 2chan about the Akatsuki being zetsu, it's likely a speculation,



well, his "speculation" came before we  got the latest trailer and the one where akatsuki are fading into ground.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> well, his "speculation" came before we  got the latest trailer and the one where akatsuki are fading into ground.



Any ninja who has earth style Jutsus can do that, and Orochimaru can do it, that includes rain ninja.


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Any ninja who has earth style Jutsus can do that, and Orochimaru can do it, that includes rain ninja.



but here is the kicker........... why aren't akatsuki using their abilities at all?  pain isn't even using shinra tense on the bug from shino. 

are they even talking in the fight?


----------



## The Undying (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix is just doing his usual denial thing, don't waste your breath.


----------



## takL (Jul 27, 2012)

a bit from kishs interview in the bonus booklet (thin!) vol of shinobi

-the limited tukuyomi ver.  minato and kushina 
graduatelly show the diferrence to them of the real world in their view of shinobi.
-the 9 masked beasts are the reflection of the 9 tailed beasts in a fashion.
of which the north dipper sage, the south dipper sage,  golden snake, the celestial maiden, the death are ms miyata(in charge of scripts for shippuden and rock lee anime)'s idea.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix should just make a fanfic about the movie, instead !


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Matrix should just make a fanfic about the movie, instead !



who said he didn't?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not making a fan fix, Im just pointing out the facts that other ninja with earth Jutsus can do the same as zetsu.

Then why is Naruto not using Sage mode?


----------



## takL (Jul 27, 2012)

in another intrevew (in 'kinema shun po') kish says making the tukuymi version of konoha friends was like writing a fanfic himself.

haha and no one here seems to be intrested in kishs interview.


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> in another intrevew (in 'kinema shun po') kish says making the tukuymi version of konoha friends was like writing a fanfic himself.



i wonder if he vised fanfiction.com? 


Matrix XZ said:


> I'm not making a fan fix, Im just pointing out the facts that other ninja with earth Jutsus can do the same as zetsu.
> 
> Then why is Naruto not using Sage mode?



for the same reason............ i will get banned if used that example


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> in another intrevew (in 'kinema shun po') kish says making the tukuymi version of konoha friends was like writing a fanfic himself.
> 
> haha and no one here seems to be intrested in kishs interview.



Do you have the full interview?


----------



## Superia (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> in another intrevew (in 'kinema shun po') kish says making the tukuymi version of konoha friends was like writing a fanfic himself.
> 
> haha and no one here seems to be intrested in kishs interview.



Oh Kishi


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> in another intrevew (in 'kinema shun po') kish says making the tukuymi version of konoha friends was like writing a fanfic himself.
> 
> haha and no one here seems to be intrested in kishs interview.



I do.
But with so much denial post, I cannot see what's going on.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> in another intrevew (in 'kinema shun po') kish says making the tukuymi version of konoha friends was like writing a fanfic himself.
> 
> haha and no one here seems to be intrested in kishs interview.



 So that means he actually reads some fanfics


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 27, 2012)

Lol, when the movie's available someone should make a gif of Sakura's facepalm.



Vino said:


> It's hilarious how the Akatsuki are reduced to fodder level, even if they are white zetsu


.............. 



ShockDragoon said:


> Not only is Kishi giving us NH and SS hints in this movie but he's giving us NT now? Why does he tease us so


To shippers, everything is a "pairing hint" -_-



takL said:


> in another intrevew (in 'kinema shun po') kish says making the tukuymi version of konoha friends was like writing a fanfic himself.
> 
> haha and no one here seems to be intrested in kishs interview.


I am


----------



## Evilene (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> *Try to be open minded,* there can troll out there posting fake spoilers. It happens a lot in 2chan. We have to be careful of what we read in 2chan.




 @ the bold.

Matrix, just stop and except the possibility that these spoilers could be real. 

It's not hard.

Seriously it's not.

Free your mind and your ass will follow.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hokage Sennin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hmmm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Jeez, that's kind of uncanny with the broken arm and broken eye and everything. I wonder if that actually is supposed to be a hint. Maybe he has something to do with the death of Sakura's parents. 
I expected him to look more badass though... more like Obito. 




And it's really early to see true pairing hints. I mean, at first people went gaga over Sasuke giving Sakura a rose. But, idk, just hold your horses. It comes out today in Japan.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

Evilene said:


> @ the bold.
> 
> Matrix, just stop and except the possibility that these spoilers could be real.
> 
> ...



Some maybe but some are not.


----------



## Evilene (Jul 27, 2012)

Pairings again, people? 

I guess folks can't get enough of making glue out of dead ponies. 




Matrix XZ said:


> Some maybe but some are not.



Oh yes, let's cherry pick.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can read the spoilers. I have tried going back through this thread to find them, but couldn't.


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2012)

Evilene said:


> Pairings again, people?
> 
> I guess folks can't get enough of making glue out of dead ponies.



That sounds so terrible


----------



## takL (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks addy, superia, Don kun, fay, ninjaneko. i almost felt like i was in a wrong place in a wrong time. 



Matrix XZ said:


> Do you have the full interview?


yep i got my copy of vol 61 with the vol of shinobi yesterday.

and a few other mags with kish interviews. i havent found playboy which carries  kish interview this month yet tho.

donno if i can translate all of them.

in kinema shunpo kish says he thought a big boob chara would be nice and created hinata. but he made her so shy that her boobs have been wested. to make it up he had to make the tukuyomi ver of hinata so bold. to such an extent that his editor calls her bitch.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks addy, superia, Don kun, fay, ninjaneko. i almost felt like i was in a wrong place in a wrong time.
> 
> 
> yep i got my copy of vol 61 with the vol of shinobi yesterday.
> ...


Kishi in playboy ?! Lol...


----------



## takL (Jul 27, 2012)

yea its jp version of the playboy magazine. still funny.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> in another intrevew (in 'kinema shun po') kish says making the tukuymi version of konoha friends was like writing a fanfic himself.
> 
> haha and no one here seems to be intrested in kishs interview.



Well, his interviews tend to be boring as in he never really says anything in them. Still your translations are much appreciated.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> yea its jp version of the playboy magazine. still funny.



Not exactly a magazine his "target group" can buy, no


----------



## ryz (Jul 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Well, his interviews tend to be boring as in he never really says anything in them. Still your translations are much appreciated.



You mean he *can't* say anything; remember he has to be extra careful not to spoil any upcoming manga events


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> yea its jp version of the playboy magazine. still funny.



Japanese Playboy does anime and manga, why am I not surprised.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks addy, superia, Don kun, fay, ninjaneko. i almost felt like i was in a wrong place in a wrong time.
> 
> 
> yep i got my copy of vol 61 with the vol of shinobi yesterday.
> ...



 I thought the spot was reserved for Tsuande.

So he does plan on using her in the story. This actually ties into what Hinata said in the war.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> in kinema shunpo kish says he thought a big boob chara would be nice and created hinata. but he made her so shy that her boobs have been wested. to make it up he had to make the tukuyomi ver of hinata so bold. to such an extent that his editor calls her bitch.



The anime team hasn't let her boobs go to waste, that's for sure.

Moar fanservice, Kishi!


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't like how the Akatsuki didn't make grunts at least, especially since when Kisame was a white zetsu, he was able to talk against Killer Bee.


----------



## ryz (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> and a few other mags with kish interviews. i havent found playboy which carries  kish interview this month yet tho.



I swear honey, I really _do_ buy it for the articles!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks addy, superia, Don kun, fay, ninjaneko. i almost felt like i was in a wrong place in a wrong time.
> 
> 
> yep i got my copy of vol 61 with the vol of shinobi yesterday.
> ...




 Don't hold back on those interviews now, takL.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 27, 2012)

ryz said:


> You mean he *can't* say anything; remember he has to be extra careful not to spoil any upcoming manga events



He could say interesting stuff about his characters or themes at least, but he never does.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _@Mr. Horrible / Kushina and other kuinochi bullshit_ 





Mr Horrible said:


> a) I never gave Sakura (or Ino) flack for hitting people.
> b) There's a difference between what Sakura/Ino did and what Kushina did, that whole bullying point.



A) Did you miss the part where I say people in general, not you personally? May I remind you this all started because you quoted me, not the other way around?

B) Yes, there is a difference. Kushina beat the guys up because that's how she resolves conflicts. Sakura / Ino beat others up for comic relief.



> I don't often see them compared tbh, maybe Tsunade, but she did kind of let her village get wrecked (although saving everyone was still a nice feat).


I see trashing on every female often enough. Except Kushina that is. I have never seen anyone trash her. Konan / Tsunade / Mei? Just inside the Telegrams section every time a new chapter arrives. And this is what I'm pointing out about Kushina's sainthood status.



> Now you just didn't read my post, I said her feat is *up there with Konan*'s, which is generally considered to mean '=<'.


Up there with Konan? Maybe in the AU!universe, where Konan is represented as fodder white Zetsu and Kushina _might_ show some fighting feats.



> The problem with Tsunade is that she's pitted against the rest of the Hokage, who were exceptional shinobi. I personally can't see Hashirama or Minato letting Pain destroy Konoha.


Are you kidding? You can't see Minato letting Pain destroy the Leaf? Do you realise that's what Kurama did while he rampaged? People died in that invasion (for example, Iruka's parents). There's a reason why Naruto was so hated as a child. Hiruzen also "let" Orochimaru destroy part of the village.



> Plus this is a healing feat, which is sort of in its own category (not explicitly a battle feat).
> 
> (...)
> 
> She, as a Kage, let her village get fucked up. Also note that Pain couldn't really deal with a half strength Kyuubi.


I like how you pretend healing is nothing at all, ignoring how Tsunade's fighting against who she is right now too, and then consider Kushina using her own seal on the thing that was sealed within her in the first place _as it should_ as a great baddass feat.



> *almost forgets we're in the KTV section*
> 
> Her feats against MS Sasuke were good and I never said she wasn't a strong shinobi.
> 
> ...


Again, don't miss the part where I say this isn't about you personally.



> Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that when Kushina comes out of the kitchen, she's a fucking badass?


Yeah, like when she got out of the kitchen to be kidnapped by kumo, so fucking baddass.



> *Let's link this back up with Sakura*, who with her most recent proper showing (Kage Summit Arc) was a fucking mess that backtracked on key character development.
> 
> (...)
> 
> *Sakura/Ino/Hinata are not in the same league as the older women* (a league that Naruto/Sasuke/others have moved past mind you). *Hence it'd be pretty fucking unfair of me to talk about their feats in relation to the older women.*


In the exact same post no less. Comparing feats is unfair, but so is maturity. Sakura / Ino / Hinata are teenage girls, not adults.



> Kurenai didn't receive that flack, Kishi did.
> 
> Continuing to love someone who's actively trying to kill you and your friends and family is fucking moronic. I mean that's batshit fucking crazy, especially if you have no chance of ever stopping them if you get the chance.
> 
> ...


That's bullshit. Kurenai was bashed as kitchen fodder even before Asuma died. Everyone knew her fate because lololol 'females in this manga'. Hinata has a life outside Naruto, it has be hinted as so. However, she's trashed in this board because Kishimoto only displays her as Naruto self-centred. With Sakura it's even worse. No matter if she's shown to be more than Sasuke-centred than Hinata, people will still trash her for it, Kishimoto or no Kishimoto. The 'writer can't portray women', this board says, then proceed to trash on the females. There is no distintion between character and writer. You may make one personally (I doubt it considering what you said about Hinata), but the rest of the board doesn't.



> She's a better/cooler character than many of them.


She's the exact same.



> It wasn't Kushina's seal that restrained the Kyuubi, I have mentioned this. Tobi broke the seal, it was Kushina herself that stopped the Kyuubi (including throwing herself in front of her baby, a pretty fucking touching scene).


Notice how her 'touching scene' is tied with her being pairing fodder, yet I haven't seen one person bash her for it. Yet, Hinata throws herself in front of Naruto, she's bashed as a dumbass.



> Tsunade couldn't protect her village (apart from its members), Kushina protected Naruto pretty damn well, against a stronger opponent.


So protecting buildings > protecting human life is the Hokage's priority? Who the fuck cares if the village gets levelled? Like Gemna and Yamato say, what's important it's that they (humans) are still there. A village can be reconstructed, but how can you get back lost human life? Oh and just for irony of it, you think Kurama's tails' whip and Orochimaru's snakes didn't do anything to the village physically? Bah.

Furthermore, members > one person, in quantity. Perhaps not in quality, but a Hokage isn't supposed to be a mother and protect her child over everyone else, is she?

So members, aka more than one person < one person. Sad shit. Were you a Lily Evans fan too?



> Because you see oh so many Konan/*Mei* bashing threads.


Did you even stepped inside the telegrams two weeks ago to say this with a straight face?



> You do get people who dislike Tsunade, but she also has a pretty large fanbase herself, not to mention the reason for disliking her (no real _battle_ feats from a Hokage) is pretty legitimate. People dislike Tsunade because she is the Hokage, that requires a level above normal shinobi and she just hasn't shown anything. Although other people tend to lay the blame on Kishi for this rather than bash Tsunade.
> 
> What it really comes down to is people disliking Sakura/Ino/Hinata for their crushes it seems.


Don't you see this is my problem with this shit? It's true all the other females have fans and haters. That's what's natural indeed. However, is there even a Kushina hater? A single one (and no, I don't hate her). This is what I mean when I say Kushina can do no wrong, even though she's not better portrayed than the rest of the kuinochi.



> As I said, it irks me when people really should know better.


They should, but they don't.






takL said:


> -the 9 masked beasts are the reflection of the 9 tailed beasts in a fashion.



Besides there being 9, are there any more common points? I think there wasn't any... I mean, there is one which is dead (nekomata and the death guy plus Kurama and the fox, but other than that?)


> of which the north dipper sage, the south dipper sage,  golden snake, the celestial maiden, the death are ms miyata(in charge of scripts for shippuden and rock lee anime)'s idea.


So the enemies are the anime team's idea?



takL said:


> i havent found playboy which carries  kish interview this month yet tho.



LOL



> in kinema shunpo kish says he thought a big boob chara would be nice and created hinata. but he made her so shy that her boobs have been wested. to make it up he had to make the tukuyomi ver of hinata so bold. to such an extent that his editor calls her bitch.


So she's bait since the beginning? LMAO.



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> This week's Sakiyomi Jan Bang! in better quality:
> 
> 
> BACKUP LINK: Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)

^'Hinata, do your best'


^That's Konan.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 27, 2012)

The drawing still looks pretty crappy for a movie... It looks like a normal Shippuden episode.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks addy, superia, Don kun, fay, ninjaneko. i almost felt like i was in a wrong place in a wrong time.
> 
> 
> yep i got my copy of vol 61 with the vol of shinobi yesterday.
> ...





Movie: Kishi's chance to flash out Hinata's boobs


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

Kishi in his interviews is such a cutie . I hope he comes to Europe once so I can finally score his autograph .


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks addy, superia, Don kun, fay, ninjaneko. i almost felt like i was in a wrong place in a wrong time.
> 
> 
> yep i got my copy of vol 61 with the vol of shinobi yesterday.
> ...



what a silly way to create character , that explain why she's silly character who has not a goal in her life .


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 27, 2012)

Akatsuki vs Konoha rookies ? 

Someone please tell me Akatsuki is stomping


----------



## Saunion (Jul 27, 2012)

So he created a 12 year old girl with the idea of making a "big boob character"?

...

This is getting creepy.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> -the 9 masked beasts are the reflection of the 9 tailed beasts in a fashion.



then why are there 10 beasts? or 11 if i include Black Kurama?

sorry, i'm a little confused.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 27, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> Akatsuki vs Konoha rookies ?
> 
> Someone please tell me Akatsuki is stomping



Not the real ones, its just white zetsus in disguise

which actually makes it quite funny how long they're taking to beat these zetsus considering in the anime/manga they're like the lowest fodder among fodders...


----------



## 8 (Jul 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So he created a 12 year old girl with the idea of making a "big boob character"?
> 
> ...
> 
> This is getting creepy.


he probably just meant her post timeskip redesign.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 27, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> Not the real ones, its just white zetsus in disguise
> 
> which actually makes it quite funny how long they're taking to beat these zetsus considering in the anime/manga they're like the lowest fodder among fodders...



I would still feel trolled if the zetsus actually use their powers


----------



## Lovely (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm just surprised Kishi knows what fanfiction is.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 27, 2012)

they don't use any powers...the fight at the beginning is very quick from my understanding....Then inside Tsukuyomi world, akatsuki is actually hired to protect Naruto and end up fighting the masked villains at some point. (there's even a scene with Itachi and Sakura standing side by side somewhere in the topic, which i assume is Itachi protecting her from something)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So he created a 12 year old girl with the idea of making a "big boob character"?
> 
> ...
> 
> This is getting creepy.



What's wrong with that?


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks addy, superia, Don kun, fay, ninjaneko. i almost felt like i was in a wrong place in a wrong time.
> 
> 
> yep i got my copy of vol 61 with the vol of shinobi yesterday.
> ...


Even if you don't translate them all, maybe you could scan/upload or transcribe them? I love to collect Kishi's interviews ^_^



takL said:


> yea its jp version of the playboy magazine. still funny.


What on--Why....lolwut


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2012)

*@Hiei: *It may end up that way, and Kakuzu is standing next to Sakura in the background in that scene too. In that fight sequence they didn't seem to show emotion, but in that shot Itachi looked interested in what was happening.


----------



## Takaran (Jul 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So he created a 12 year old girl with the idea of making a "big boob character"?
> 
> ...
> 
> This is getting creepy.





It's smells as p*d*p****.
 Also it's is pretty illogical if not stupid: he created the character for a big boob chara and then do everything to hide this a big boob chara, and the most funny what a big boob chara character became the one of the most popular character though we almost don't showing her big chara. lol
But this may be only a bad joke from Kishi after all


----------



## zlatko (Jul 27, 2012)

I didnt read but will there be some small episode before the movie like the Burning Chunin exam that was with the previus movie ?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2012)

Takaran said:


> It's smells as p*d*p****.
> Also it's is pretty illogical if not stupid: he created the character for a big boob chara and then do everything to hide this a big boob chara, and the most funny what a big boob chara character became the one of the most popular character though we almost don't showing her big chara. lol
> But this may be only a bad joke from Kishi after all



lol, speaking about popularity Hinata is really popular in Japan.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 27, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> lol, speaking about popularity Hinata is really popular in Japan.



She is, she ranked 10th in the last Naruto popularity poll


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> She is, she ranked 10th in the last Naruto popularity poll



yup, she ranked higher than the main heroine of the story .


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 27, 2012)

^I believe Hinata is actually the most popular female character in the most recent poll.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 27, 2012)

According to kishi hinata is just the big boob girl. To me it looks like he does not really care much about her or sakura. Hinata being remembered for her boobs is not really much of a compliment.
It is kinda demeaning that the anime team and kishi just go for the boobs as her appealing trait.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

mayumi said:


> According to kishi hinata is just the big boob girl. To me it looks like he does not really care much about her or sakura. Hinata being remembered for her boobs is not really much of a compliment.
> It is kinda demeaning that the anime team and kishi just go for the boobs as her appealing trait.



Not really, don't forget how Sasuke and Sakura where created - they weren't even supposed to be there in the first place. Yet years later Naruto now shares his manga spotlight with Sasuke :/.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks addy, superia, Don kun, fay, ninjaneko. i almost felt like i was in a wrong place in a wrong time.
> 
> 
> yep i got my copy of vol 61 with the vol of shinobi yesterday.
> ...



....Then what did he Tsunade for?!?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 27, 2012)

Who the hell votes this thread down? Five star folks. 

More interview from Kishi? Bring it on.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Who the hell votes this thread down? Five star folks.
> 
> More interview from Kishi? Bring it on.



This thread has created interesting, stimulating discussion, and has posted a lot of useful information about the movie. But with all the pairing garbage and petty little (semi) unrelated slap fights that just *WON'T GO AWAY*, this thread isn't 5 star material. 

On the other side of things,

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 74 (20 members and 54 guests)
HK-47, Steph94, Gwynbleidd, hmfan24, Last Rose of Summer, Galactic, Takaran, (naruxsaku)4ever, GaijanGeisha, The Undying, takL, MinatoRider, Milikokawasaki, Jad, Seirenity, deardollface

Lurkers really flocking to this thread...


----------



## takL (Jul 27, 2012)

im half asleep that Im not sure of my eng anymore but 

>in kinema shunpo (its about films) he says hes first fav film was et.
>in otona fami (i aint sure what the magazine is really about) he says he adopted the three-act structure of his fav film 'back to the future.

>and a bit more from the vol og shinobi booklet

about the masked man in the limited tukuyomi (=real menma) 
-he snatches biju powers  one biju after another and he tries to rule the world.
-the 9 masked beasts are sealed in the square thing on the back of his robe.
from the square, letters comes out and linking to that a  emerges in the air.  
-an important item is shugetsu no sho(the scroll of vermilion moon) 
-hes accompanied by the masked little fox that can transform itself. 

about the 9 masked beasts
-the masked man brings them up. 
-they are 5 sacred beasts (The 4 Symbols and the golden snake) and 4 priests



The Undying said:


> then why are there 10 beasts? or 11 if i include Black Kurama?
> 
> sorry, i'm a little confused.



hope its a tad clearer now.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> This thread has created interesting, stimulating discussion, and has posted a lot of useful information about the movie. But with all the pairing garbage and petty little (semi) unrelated slap fights that just *WON'T GO AWAY*, this thread isn't 5 star material.
> 
> On the other side of things,
> 
> ...



The official premiere is tomorrow. Of course everyone is excited. The Japanese users will get torn to pieces if they don't slip every single one detail they could remember.

I wonder what is more awaited: Naruto Road to Ninja or London 2012?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> The official premiere is tomorrow. Of course everyone is excited. The Japanese users will get torn to pieces if they don't slip every single one detail they could remember.
> 
> I wonder what is more awaited: Naruto Road to Ninja or London 2012?



I'm still kind of baffled that this movie is as popular as it is, given the appalling movies before it.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I'm still kind of baffled that this movie is as popular as it is, given the appalling movies before it.



Well what did you expect? people just never learn.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Well what did you expect? people just never learn.



Why do we need to learn? We don't stand to lose anything, it's free after all. (for most of us.)


----------



## takL (Jul 27, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I wonder what is more awaited: Naruto Road to Ninja or London 2012?



i still cant believe jp football team beat spain... totally unexpected.


----------



## CHEH (Jul 27, 2012)

Probably because this is the most hype they have done for a movie i think. Well that and i guess because the author helped with the story and and drew the designs.Though i feel overstuffed with movie previews and actually kind of tired of it now.  They were smart to advertise the character changes first. Other mangas have done this before am i right?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow Menma sounds haxxed, and it's good that he apparently fights differently than Naruto.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Kishi knows what fanfics are? LOL. Thanks for the translations takL! 

By the way a new CM aired
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syNC9r9hECU[/YOUTUBE]

A trailer about the Uzumaki family


----------



## Saunion (Jul 27, 2012)

Sage Mode Hokage Naruto.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 27, 2012)

takL said:


> i still cant believe jp football team beat spain... totally unexpected.



Believe it!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Kishi knows what fanfics are? LOL. Thanks for the translations takL!
> 
> By the way a new CM aired
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syNC9r9hECU[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



 Akatsuki 

Hmm it's 28th here already


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Sage Mode Hokage Naruto.



Multiple town level blasts from Kyuubi


----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> By the way a new CM aired


----------



## KevKev (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone ready for the movie?! 

Lol, oh wait...


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jul 27, 2012)

@takL

In the Kishimoto interview is there some relevant information  about Sasuke or Charasuke? What about Sakura?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 27, 2012)

The movie looks so badass.I expect good action in it.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2012)

It definitely seems like the Akatsuki in that trailer aren't the same ones from the beginning of the movie. Also the lighting is different.

Plus we see Deidara riding on one of his birds I think.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally Sage mode Naruto


----------



## KevKev (Jul 27, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> This week's Sakiyomi Jan Bang! in better quality:
> 
> 
> BACKUP LINK: Naruto Shippuuden



Someone needs to make a Leeroy Jenkins parody in the first couple of minutes


----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Finally Sage mode Naruto



There was someone who asking for it, I forget who it was.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 27, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Someone needs to make a Leeroy Jenkins parody in the first couple of minutes



"... at least I have ramen."


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks takL for the interviews. So Kishi felt like he was writing fanfic lol wonder if he reads anything. Can't believe he is in playboy but rock on with your bad self Kishi lol.

Hokage Sage Mode Narutopek


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

HAY LOOK I UNLURKED

I can't wait for this movie, it's killing me D:

Also takL I love you for all the info you're giving us


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 27, 2012)

mayumi said:


> According to kishi hinata is just the big boob girl. To me it looks like he does not really care much about her or sakura. *Hinata being remembered for her boobs is not really much of a compliment.*


Considering Hinata (RW one) has not showed her boobs off, people like her for her character. Not just because she has big breasts. She wears a sweater that covers her breasts, so i am pretty sure of what i am saying is why people like Hinata.



Speaking for myself i like Hinata's character. She is a kind girl, and she saw the good sides of the main character from beginning.
Very interested in how she progress power wise as well. I think she has potential to refine her Twin Lion Fist to a degree that would make her attack landing deadly.

I am not interested in any shallow love type of girls like Sakura, Ino or Sasuke co. Their love interest for Sasuke from start was based on shallow thoughts: Sasuke's looks.

Hinata's interest in Naruto is more than that.


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 27, 2012)

WHat is this pairing FC?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> WHat is this pairing FC?



Apparently so.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

they purposely made his sideburns/ hair longer in general to heighten the similarities to Minato :33



Don-kun said:


> WHat is this pairing FC?



NaruSaku Movie FC (because the movie is all about Naruto/Sakura)


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 27, 2012)

^ ^

I think you made look even worse than anyone else here.
I try to play a blind eye with another fellow NS, but you are on another level.


----------



## 8 (Jul 27, 2012)

so sakura x itachi is actually sakura x white zetsu? saves itachi from very embaracing humiliation.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> ^ ^
> 
> I think you made look even worse than anyone else here.
> I try to play a blind eye with another fellow NS, but *you are on another level*.



Thanks


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Why can't I hold all these negs?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

8 said:


> so sakura x itachi is actually sakura x white zetsu? saves itachi from very embaracing humiliation.



WHY?? mad

I want my ItaSku moment in movie , please Kishi do it


----------



## Jaga (Jul 27, 2012)

yet another new special!!! lol they should just show us the whole movie now!


Release Day Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Commercial, Special


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 27, 2012)

8 said:


> so sakura x itachi is actually sakura x white zetsu? saves itachi from very embaracing humiliation.



Itachi dodged a bullet here, as expected of the King 

Edit: No seriously, pairing crap is getting annoying.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Jaga said:


> yet *another new special*!!! lol they should just show us the whole movie now!



it's old 



RFujinami said:


> Edit: No seriously, *pairing crap is getting annoying*.



it's CANON pairing not crap mad


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> it's *CONAN* pairing not crap mad



What does Conan O'Brien have to do with Naruto pairings?
Or are you talking about Conan the barbarian?
Detective Conan?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> they purposely made his sideburns/ hair longer in general to heighten the similarities to Minato :33
> 
> 
> 
> NaruSaku Movie FC (because the movie is all about Naruto/Sakura)



This movie is about how much of a pimp Charasuke is.

SasuHarem movie FC


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> What does Conan O'Brien have to do with Naruto pairings?
> Or are you talking about Conan the barbarian?
> Detective Conan?



I talked about my CONANCANON ItaSaku pairing mad


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Jaga said:


> yet another new special!!! lol they should just show us the whole movie now!
> 
> 
> Release Day Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Commercial, Special



Is there a better quality of this?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> SasuHarem movie FC



sasuke just appear for 2 or 3 minutes like other konoh ninjas 


Naruto/Sakura will be shown in the whole movie (from begin to end)


----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Is there a better quality of this?



edit: aww fuck, sorry. i thought it was the other one.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2012)

I think i've seen everything already, the movie. 

...

DAMMIT I WANNA WATCH IT NOW


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Yes. 1080p.



Well yes, but this one is 0:16, whereas the other one is 11 minutes.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm going to be uploading that promo in better quality. It should be up soon!


----------



## AlexaStar (Jul 27, 2012)

Isn't it about 7:24 a.m. in Japan right now? Has the movie gone into theaters anywhere over there yet? I know America does the 12:01 a.m. routine, but I'm not sure about Japan.

This sucks though. I'm going somewhere this weekend and I won't have access to a computer until probably Monday, so this thread's gonna explode with activity and I won't be here to read it as it happens.

Oh well. I've never been this hyped for a Naruto movie before.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> it's old
> it's CONAN pairing not crap mad



i looked back a few pages and saw only 1 of the videos... there is an old one and a new one 

*new video* (not on yt :/)


*old video* (on YT :]):
[YOUTUBE]i7eZUdvMevI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 27, 2012)

Seriously though, how many of us would have been this amped up and eagerly anticipating the movie had Kishimoto not be involved in this movie in any way? Probably not as many. Once Kishimoto put his endorsement on this film, *everything else* came along for the ride. The good and the bad.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's the translation of the rest of the interview with Asian Kung-Fu Generation! 

I left out the part already translated by TakL. 


_*Q.* It?s been nine years since the last time you were in charge of the anime theme song? how did you go about creating your new work ?Sore de wa, Mata Ashita??
*Gotou.* ?Since ?Haruka Kanata? was a tune that started with Yamada-kun?s bass intro, we thought ?Wouldn?t it be fun if we began this song with another one of Yamada-kun?s phrases??. So we did just that, and then we created the song by discussing everything together.?

*Q.* During these nine years the story progressed a lot, didn?t it?
*Gotou.* ?Indeed. I took up the manga  again after a long time, and when we were last in charge of the theme song Naruto and Sasuke were still friends. Now their relationship has become such an amazing thing, I was surprised. I really have no idea how the story will end! For the time being, I?m just thinking ?Get a move on and confine those Edo Tensei, will you??. Because even though they?d finally managed to do away with people like Sasori and the others, they were all revived just like that. My first thought was ?Eeeeeehh? seriously? They?re gonna fight them another time??. If it were me, I?d probably just give up being a ninja.? (laugh)
*Ijichi. *?This was also my first chance to read the manga. Though at the beginning I felt a little intimidated, with 60 volumes to go through? but they were fun! And when I started talking with Gotou about Naruto, of course we ended up talking about the Edo Tensei problem.?
*Gotou.* ?That?s because it?s such a terrible technique!?


*Q.* Just like in the movie title ? ?Road to Ninja?, Naruto?s road to realize his dream of becoming a high class ninja continues. When did you first aspire to walk the road of music?
*Gotou.* ?When I was still a high school student, I once tried to play my father?s guitar? but the strings were too high, and I only ended up feeling frustrated. In practice, I was about 18 years old when I first decided to be a musician. When I was a kid, I wanted to become a professional baseball player.?
*Kita.* ?Oh, I also wanted to be a professional baseball player!?
*Yamada.* ?When I was still in elementary school, I had a teacher who liked to pretend to be playing the bass with a broom. He said ?This isn?t a guitar. It?s a bass?. From that time onwards, I always had the desire to put together a band.?

*Q.* When he was still just a kid, Naruto was the kind of problem child who often got scolded by Iruka-sensei. What type of student were you, Gotou-san?
*Gotou.* ?I often got scolded by my teacher too. Once, I happened to pass by some guys who were being scolded by the teacher ? and I laughed at them a little, because I found the scene amusing. And I was hit as an example. (laugh) But when I told this to my parents, they didn?t understand? I was told that I was wrong, and that I must go apologize to my teacher again. (laugh) And so I obediently told my teacher ?I came here to apologize because my parents told me to come here and apologize, but I don?t understand why I was hit. Anyway, I?m very sorry?. At which point, he answered me ?I?m not quite sure why I hit you either. I?m sorry?. (laugh) I remember that affair, yes.?

*Q.* Naruto got hit by Iruka too, didn?t he?
*Gotou.* ?I think being hit by one?s teacher is okay. Though of course, not to the point of being wounded. It?s true that there are also cases like mine, ?Why does he have to hit me? and so on, but I think it?s necessary to learn the fact that society can be irrational too. When the person in question can recall the event and laugh about it, just like right now, isn?t it okay? The teachers who appear in Naruto may use their fists at times, but they aren?t bad teachers.


*Q.* This time, it was apparently the first time you talked with the original author, Kishimoto-sensei. What did you talk about?
*Gotou.* ?When I talked with Kishimoto-san, he surprised me by explaining minutely the extremely detailed way he creates his characters one by one, and also his underplots. It?s all so complex for a shonen manga? sorting it out to the point of a brain collapse is truly difficult for old men ? but surprisingly, kids can keep up with it perfectly. I felt like a new age of shonen manga had begun.?

*Q.* It?s very popular in places like America or France too. What do you think is the secret of its success abroad?
*Gotou.* ?When I talked with Kishimoto-san, I thought ?Ah, I see?. The author was able to draw out his own intentions, but Naruto has blond hair and blue eyes.
*Ijichi.* ?That's true!?
*Gotou. *?That turned it into a non-Japanese story, because the way it?s drawn is multinational. I thought, wouldn?t the author?s skill actually have something to do with it?


*Q.* Finally, would you tell us about your hopes for this movie?
*Gotou.* ?In this year?s movie are depicted the bonds between family members and friends. After the earthquake disaster, in a time when everyone?s consciousness for their family bonds has heightened, this is a movie meant for kids that can also be enjoyed by the parents who accompany them. If you?re interested in how the movie can depict these bonds of mankind, I?m sure you?ll enjoy it a lot.?_


Sorry for my lateness, but I've been preparing to go on holiday... which also means that I'll be absent for a little while, since I'll be leaving this very morning. 

But I'm sure people will do just fine with the other translators, so not to worry!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> I left out the part already translated by TakL.



I only want the part that translated by TakL because they talked about Naruto and Sakura relationship (development)


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

8 said:


> so sakura x itachi is actually sakura x white zetsu? saves itachi from very embaracing humiliation.



OH THANK GOD. 



Haruka Katana said:


> I think i've seen everything already, the movie.
> 
> ...
> 
> DAMMIT I WANNA WATCH IT NOW



ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 27, 2012)

8 said:


> so sakura x itachi is actually sakura x white zetsu? saves itachi from very embaracing humiliation.



Too bad the shippers aren't gonna care


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Too bad the shippers aren't gonna care



me too 

I was so exciting for that scene but now.....


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 27, 2012)

AlexaStar said:


> Isn't it about 7:24 a.m. in Japan right now? Has the movie gone into theaters anywhere over there yet? I know America does the 12:01 a.m. routine, but I'm not sure about Japan.
> 
> This sucks though. I'm going somewhere this weekend and I won't have access to a computer until probably Monday, so this thread's gonna explode with activity and I won't be here to read it as it happens.
> 
> Oh well. I've never been this hyped for a Naruto movie before.



Earliest show time I heard of is 9:15am at a cinema in Tokyo. I'm not expecting any recaps til tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I only want the part that translated by TakL because they talked about Naruto and Sakura relationship (development)



Except that it didn't. Are you smoking pot or something


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

Well hey, 9:15? That's in an hour!

assuming the movie takes about 2.5 hours, We'll get spoilers from it at about 10pm (if people tell us right after they see it)


Dear god I know this is wishful thinking but please please please let people tell us the plot right after they see it!

Translators, get ready to rumble!!!


----------



## blizzind (Jul 27, 2012)

when should we expect a subbed version of the movie?


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 27, 2012)

CarbonDated said:


> Well hey, 9:15? That's in an hour!
> 
> assuming the movie takes about 2.5 hours, We'll get spoilers from it at about 10pm (if people tell us right after they see it)
> 
> ...



Tumblr will more than likely flood with details in a few hours. 
Well, not a lot of details, just a few that will be reblogged to death.


----------



## CHEH (Jul 27, 2012)

There needs to be a sticky somewhere explaining subbed movies do not come out until next year in April. This question is asked every year, every month all the time until april hits.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Sorry for my lateness, but I've been preparing to go on holiday... which also means that I'll be absent for a little while, since I'll be leaving this very morning.



Thanks for the translation, have fun on your holiday! 
-----

Here's the promo in higher quality 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk8qMxqLGHg[/YOUTUBE]

I'm taking my chances, uploading this to Youtube lol.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 93 (29 members and 64 guests)
HK-47, Addy, NamikazE UzumakI NarutO, ninjaneko, zlatko, La viuda Negra, NaruSaku4Life, taichikun14, Arisu_NaruHinaFan, SoulFire!, NarutoLuffy, Steph94, DeKat, deardollface, Azaleia, Athena, bladexj, Grescia, AlexaStar, BlazingInferno, mezzomarinaio, Galactic, kanpyo7

So many lurkers...


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Aiku said:


> OH THANK GOD.



me too  

the idea of itachi and sakura being in the same screen is scary as hell


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> me too
> 
> the idea of itachi and sakura being in the same screen is scary as hell



EXACTLY. 

DO. NOT. WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I FLIPPED OUT JUST SEEING THEM IN THE SAME SCENE IN THAT ROAD TO NINJA OPENING.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Thanks for the translation, have fun on your holiday!
> -----
> 
> Here's the promo in higher quality
> ...



Thanks .


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2012)

Aiku said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> DO. NOT. WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I FLIPPED OUT JUST SEEING THEM IN THE SAME SCENE IN THAT ROAD TO NINJA OPENING.



it is genjutsi/zetsu itachi so it never happened 

seriously, itachi and sakura is like aizen and kon. you can't imagine that


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> it is genjutsi/zetsu itachi so it never happened
> 
> seriously, itachi and sakura is like aizen and kon. you can't imagine that



Please don't feed the animals.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> it is genjutsi/zetsu itachi so it never happened
> 
> seriously, itachi and sakura is like aizen and kon. you can't imagine that



I SERIOUSLY CAN'T COMPREHEND THAT. 

BUT ITACHI AND SAKURA IS WORSE STILL.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2012)

Gonna ask again, shouldn't the motion comic be released sometime this week online, since it's a DVD being given out to viewers of the movie? Or are they just promoting it nine months early for no reason?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> me too
> 
> the idea of itachi and sakura being in the same screen is scary as hell



YOU ALL FUCK NARUTO FANS mad

Please, ItaSaku shippers come here and help me to fight these monsters in this thread 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 98 (25 members and 73 guests)


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 27, 2012)

Ahead of this movie, I just want to remind everyone to set their expectations low because, in all likelihood, it won't be much different from the others. 

Remember: Hype is the destroyer of fun.


Also, don't even engage ichi. The troll face avy should be a clear signal. If he/she is in fact just that extreme and obnoxious of a pairing fan, then someone, preferably an NS fan, needs to tactfully set her/him straight, but not in this thread. Otherwise, "don't feed the trolls." 



blizzind said:


> when should we expect a subbed version of the movie?


Toward the end of April, next year. That's when the DVD comes out. 



> Q. It’s very popular in places like America or France too. What do you think is the secret of its success abroad?
> Gotou. “When I talked with Kishimoto-san, I thought ‘Ah, I see’. The author was able to draw out his own intentions, but Naruto has blond hair and blue eyes.
> Ijichi. “That's true!”
> Gotou. “That turned it into a non-Japanese story, because the way it’s drawn is multinational. I thought, wouldn’t the author’s skill actually have something to do with it?


I don't agree that that is why it's popular over here. Of course, there is something to be said about the often unconscious racial bias in media over here, but.... it's not like Naruto is the first anime/manga to have characters looking like that...  

Actually, I think some of the popularity is because of its Japanese-ness. Ninja are "cool" and "exotic" to the West, as are the folklore and mythology Kishi draws from. The first Naruto series had a more character-centered plot and sentimentality than I was used to seeing in shounen. That character type (plucky, in-your-face, optimistic hero) is popular too, as is the kind of battle and magic set-up Kishi has going. That's just my two cents.


----------



## taichikun14 (Jul 27, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Thanks for the translation, have fun on your holiday!
> -----
> 
> Here's the promo in higher quality
> ...



Thank you so much for sharing this higher quality version!  

And I agree with ninjaneko.  It'd be best to simmer down and not ruin a good movie with crazy high expectations and pairing wars.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Thanks for the translation, have fun on your holiday!
> -----
> 
> Here's the promo in higher quality
> ...



I STILL wonder from watching almost every promo video what the hell it is Naruto did to piss off Kushina that much... 




taichikun14 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this higher quality version!
> 
> And I agree with ninjaneko.  It'd be best to simmer down and not ruin a good movie with _crazy high expectations and *pairing wars*_.



Hate to break it to you but you're asking for WAY too much buddy.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 27, 2012)

Actually the earliest I've seen a release of this movie this morning was a 8:30a showing at TOHO Cinema Hitachinaka. So its already playing as we speak.

Hemenway reveals short PV for ?By My Side?


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 27, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> I don't agree that that is why it's popular over here. Of course, there is something to be said about the often unconscious racial bias in media over here, but.... it's not like Naruto is the first anime/manga to have characters looking like that...
> 
> Actually, I think some of the popularity is because of its Japanese-ness. Ninja are "cool" and "exotic" to the West, as are the folklore and mythology Kishi draws from. The first Naruto series had a more character-centered plot and sentimentality than I was not used to seeing in shounen. That character type (plucky, in-your-face, optimistic hero) is popular too, as is the kind of battle and magic set-up Kishi has going. That's just my two cents.



I agree with this.  This is probably why Naruto is more popular the One Piece in the US at least, because pirates don't have the "exoticness" to it, we even have our own pirate franchise over here (Pirates of the Caribbean).


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> Actually the earliest I've seen a release of this movie this morning was a 8:30a showing at TOHO Cinema Hitachinaka. *So its already playing as we speak.*
> 
> Hemenway reveals short PV for ?By My Side?





JAPAN IS SO LUCKY.....


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 27, 2012)

So many frogs.....

Afro-frog, bikini frog, Kakashi frog, dying frog....


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I STILL wonder from watching almost every promo video what the hell it is Naruto did to piss off Kushina that much...



Don't know why in the trailer's she says "Naruto!". In the final eleven minute video released, it's obvious she's pissed off because, to what she believed, Menma (Naruto) ran off away from the village. Minato, during the conversation between Kushina and Naruto, is basically like "Calm down, Menma is safe isn't he?" Or something like that.


----------



## taichikun14 (Jul 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Hate to break it to you but you're asking for WAY too much buddy.



One can dream.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2012)

This is the first Naruto movie that has had so much hype for it. Just look at the promotions in Japan.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

This is pointless but...Ten minutes...Oh my...I'm really waiting for those spoilers!


----------



## taichikun14 (Jul 27, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Don't know why in the trailer's she says "Naruto!". In the final eleven minute video released, it's obvious she's pissed off because, to what she believed, Menma (Naruto) ran off away from the village. Minato, during the conversation between Kushina and Naruto, is basically like "Calm down, Menma is safe isn't he?" Or something like that.



I think Minato was saying something about the red habanero thing...and I think Kushina was saying something about a meal (??? Threatening Naruto to eat...???)...????


And is it just me, or do certain scenes that were shown in the first commercials now looking re-animated for these newer previews (like Naruto's freakout face when Kushina gets pissed at him or Sasuke's face after he holds the rose out to Sakura)?  It's not a huge difference, but it is an improvement.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

Kushina says "You're going to eat breakfast, right,RIGHT?!".

Scary xD.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2012)

*@tai: *I thought for sure I heard Menma, unless if I'm thinking of a different scene and maybe a different character. 

My Japanese is VERY limited (enough to survive in Japan, but just enough) so I wouldn't really know. 

Just some things to note in this picture:


Itachi and Kakuzu look rather interested in a event far away, instead of focusing strictly on battle like all the other Zetsu's have been shown doing so far. Maybe they are like Konoha's body guards in the Tsukuyomi world, and show up in the end as a twist to help the characters battling. 

Would explain how the evil mask people get defeated. (Technically Tailed Beasts vs Akatsuki again, but this time, the Tailed Beasts are on the enemies side while the Akatsuki are on the good side)

Also Itachi is grabbing Sakura's arm.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Just some things to note in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Itachi is grabbing Sakura's arm.



Wow, I just realized Itachi is holding Sakura's arm .


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Fay said:


> Wow, I just realized Itachi is holding Sakura's arm .



Please please *please* don't say that...


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

> Also Itachi is grabbing Sakura's arm.



I know I can't start again with this but, that's quite interesting.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Just some things to note in this picture:
> 
> 
> Also Itachi is grabbing Sakura's arm.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Please please *please* don't say that...



I shall stop, but one last thing: Masashi Kishomoto-sensei we can clearly tell your character preference


----------



## taichikun14 (Jul 27, 2012)

Olivia said:


> *@tai: *I thought for sure I heard Menma, unless if I'm thinking of a different scene and maybe a different character.
> 
> My Japanese is VERY limited (enough to survive in Japan, but just enough) so I wouldn't really know.



Oh, you're right.  I didn't notice it because I thought he just said something followed by "maa~".  I thought it was kinda interesting that Naruto's parents' personalities and appearance don't seem that different in AU world -- just their careers, I guess ^^;


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 27, 2012)

And so a new pairing discussion begins. :V

*@Olivia*, you wanted a download of that Akatsuki video. I assume you mean this? ,[720]


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes that is what I wanted, thank you!


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Yes that is what I wanted, thank you!



No problem!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Just some things to note in this picture:
> 
> 
> Also Itachi is grabbing Sakura's arm.



Thanks 
ItaSaku 


It looks like he stop her from enter the fighting (Naruto VS AUnaruto)


----------



## ch1p (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't even understand why you didn't post the other one this time.



As if I don't know. 


*Spoiler*: _screenshots from the 11.00 video posted before_ 

















Oh goody, here starts the movie feats are canon or not. I can already see all the BS in the battledome. It should have started at the Sakura kick though.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 27, 2012)

Itachi's face looks like the exact same kind people use when they have to babysit or else !


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I don't even understand why you didn't post the other one this time.
> 
> 
> 
> As if I don't know.



I really don't like shy Ino for some reason . 

Neji, Lee & Gai


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Itachi's face looks like the exact same kind people use when they have to babysit or else !



Itachi looks young


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 27, 2012)

He looks like he is not pleased ......


Ah well, more than what the other pairings will get in this movie !



Can someone remind me how AU TenTen is suppose to act like in the genjutsu?


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2012)

alot of naruto fans are line up at movie theater today in Tokyo.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Can someone remind me how AU TenTen is suppose to act like in the genjutsu?




she is violent 




Ch1p said:


> I don't even understand why you didn't post the other one this time.



I didn't see it


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

calimike said:


> alot of naruto fans are line up at movie theater today in Tokyo.



I WISH I WAS THERE.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I WISH I WAS THERE.



ME TOO 


I think the spoiler will come tomorrow


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> ME TOO
> 
> 
> I think the spoiler will come tomorrow



I HOPE SO.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I HOPE SO.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


>



JAPAN IS MOCKING US, I KNOW IT. THEY'RE ALL PROBABLY LIKE "WE GOT THIS FIRST, YOU MAD?"


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 27, 2012)

Aiku said:


> JAPAN IS MOCKING US, I KNOW IT. THEY'RE ALL PROBABLY LIKE "WE GOT THIS FIRST, YOU MAD?"



WHY THE MOVIE CAN'T SPREAD IN WORLD THEATER NOT JUST JAPAN??


----------



## Vash (Jul 27, 2012)

WHY?


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> WHY THE MOVIE CAN'T SPREAD IN WORLD THEATER NOT JUST JAPAN??



I KNOW, IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Jak said:


> WHY?



YOU TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll join the sadness.

WHYYYYYY?!!!!:


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

ITS 10:39 IN JAPAN WHERE THE FLYING FUCK ARE MY SPOILERS I WANT THEM NOW


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO US, JAPAN. ARE YOU HAPPY NOW?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2012)

calimike said:


> alot of naruto fans are line up at movie theater today in Tokyo.



What would the rough estimate be?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 27, 2012)

CarbonDated said:


> ITS 10:39 IN JAPAN WHERE THE FLYING FUCK ARE MY SPOILERS I WANT THEM NOW



More like where the fuck is my cam raw


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2012)

Somebody needs to videotape what's going on in Japan


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone in twitter said that it was super. Nice for him...


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

^

THAT JUST MAKES ME WANT TO WATCH IT EVEN MORE.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you guys see this:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry hehe...


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 27, 2012)

Manly pink apron!


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

Fuck that guy that said it was super 

He couldn't put like a sentence worth of info and thus win the adoration of the world?

GAWD


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

^

HE WOULD'VE BEEN FAMOUS.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

So, it's better if I don't translate the impressions from the japanese audience jeje.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> So, it's better if I don't translate the impressions from the japanese audience jeje.



You can translate them, I'm sure everyone is quite curious


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

Translate them so I know the names of the people I'll hate 



But yeah, translate them for us plox


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> So, it's better if I don't translate the impressions from the japanese audience jeje.



NO YOU MUST TRANSLATE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, so they're saying that it was breathless, the sound, when the masked beasts transformed, the public was amazed.



> ROAD TO NINJAすんげーおもしろかった！！また観たい！！絶対DVD買う！！
> 
> ROAD TO NINJA Amazingly incredible! Do you want to see it again!!! then buy the DVD!!!



I swear I'll hit him right now in the face...Sorry for that.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

SOMEONE GET ME TO JAPAN RIGHT NOW. 

THIS MOVIE SOUNDS GLORIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I WANNA KNOW 

WHAT DID THEY TRANSFORM INTO

GOD WHY


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

You guys are you seriously that desperate . We kind of know the whole movie already


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes I am that desparate 

The biggest thing I wanna know is about Menma and the new beasts/people wearing the masks and we know almost nothing about them!!!!

T_T


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 27, 2012)

the fangirl rage on tumblr over that AUsasuke scene with the girls is impressive 


"You slut. You ship-sinking, rose-giving, hope-crushing slut. YOU’RE DESTROYING THE HEARTS OF FANGIRLINGS EVERYWHERE. "

"i just want to crush his balls… "

"I don’t like this. "

"YOU STUPID LITTLE WHORE ASKJFHIUDERWUAFSKERHadsfha"

"The fuck you playin’ at boy Get back in Gaara’s bed "

"asdjflklj D’X im gona pimp slap a bitch!!get yo ass over here sasuke "

"I”M SORRY BUT THE SASUKE FANGIRL IN ME IS SCREAMING WAT. "

"IT HURTSSSSS!!!! IT BURNSSSS RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!!! AGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! TT.TT "

"SASUKE YOU SLUT! D; YOU BELONG TO NARUTO! "

"I’M GONNA PEE OH MY GAHD "

"WTF is this? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "

"I’M SO PROUD OF YOU BBY "

"GURL SASUEK BELONGS TO NARUTO SO GTFO "

"I dunno who I hate more Aasuke or Kishimoto Hmmm, who to throw this brick at "

"“Y-YOU HEARTBREAKER” *runs away crying* "

"Yo sasuke that’s not sakura or naruto. water u doing "

"Go away bitches, Sasuke belongs to Sakura!!! grrrr !@!$#!@ "

"… I really don’t know what to think of him - but that smile is definitely scary. "

"is it just me who wants to crush his dick? "

" why is there a dude in the background omg that’s a dude right "

"I CANT DEAL WITH SASUKE WHAT IS GOINGON "

"S-SASUKE WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU "

"*TWITCH* UGH NO *TWITCH* MAN WHORE *TWITCH* "

"EVEN GARY OAK IS THERE SASUKE I CAN’T I LIKE THIS VERSION OF HIM OMG.. "

"Go home, Sasuke. "

"NOOOOOOOO, I don’t like it, I want my avenger boy RIGHT NOW!!!!  "

"fucken shiet Sasuke you sadist mother of god "

"WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK, SASUKE? XDDD GAH MOVIE 6 COME ONNNNNNNNNNN! "

"STILL DEBATING IS THAT’S A GUY ON "

"gosh, fuck you Sasuke. …both meanings too. CAUSE I HATE YOU AND WANT YOU IN MY BED AT THE SAME TIME. "

"This is the way I never wanted to see Sasuke D: "

"Sasuke sweety, let’s hope for your sake Sakura doesn’t see you like that. "

"I’M SO GONNA COSPLAY THIS SASUKE x’DDD CAN’T FUCKING WAIT FOR THE MOVIE TO COME OUT WITH ENG SUP!!! x’DDDD"

"Is that Sasuke…. with chicks… enjoying it? What am I missing here? "

"“Pfft… What a show off!” "

"the fuck, sasu?! :/ "

"he doesn’t deserve "

"Is that girls and boys?I knew he’d attract both. "

"… WTF. I don’t...live on this planet anymore "

"Just as much of a jerk as in usual Naruto. And is that...right corner a boy or a girl? "

"i want to kick him in the face "

"I KNEW HE WAS A PLAYER!!!! "

"My babes. Gettin all the bitches. "

"There he goes, fucking with my OTP. Sasuke I swear to god. "

"I hate him more than usual "




 so silly


----------



## CHEH (Jul 27, 2012)

im more entertained by the responses here


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, they're saying what we already know, so...


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

CHEH said:


> im more entertained by the responses here



I can't help it brah


----------



## The Undying (Jul 27, 2012)

CarbonDated said:


> WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I WANNA KNOW
> 
> ...


A grotesque mutation of Obito, Shisui, Kagami, Danzou, Izuna and every other Tobi theory that Kishimoto threw in the wastebin.

My best friend's dad's half-brother's cousin went to see it, trust me on this!


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 27, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> So, it's better if I don't translate the impressions from the japanese audience jeje.



NO NO NO TRANSLATE ABSOLUTELY FUCKING EVERYTHING YOU FIND.

That's an order :


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

The Undying said:


> A grotesque mutation of Obito, Shisui, Kagami, Danzou, Izuna and every other Tobi theory that Kishimoto threw in the wastebin.
> 
> My best friend's dad's half-brother's cousin went to see it, trust me on this!



I knew it!

In my desperation to know more, I summoned a demon to tell me more information about the movie and he confirmed everything you said

ITS TRUE GUYS


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

Fay said:


> You guys are you seriously that desperate . We kind of know the whole movie already



YES I'M SERIOUSLY THAT DESPERATE. I NEED TO SEE THIS MOVIE DAMN IT. 



CHEH said:


> im more entertained by the responses here



YOU LIKE WATCHING OUR MISERY, DON'T YOU?! 





The Undying said:


> A grotesque mutation of Obito, Shisui, Kagami, Danzou, Izuna and every other Tobi theory that Kishimoto threw in the wastebin.
> 
> My best friend's dad's half-brother's cousin went to see it, trust me on this!



THAT'S IT, I'M DEAD.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 27, 2012)

I'M SO EXCITED


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the fangirl rage over that AUsasuke scene with the girls is impressive
> 
> 
> "You slut. You ship-sinking, rose-giving, hope-crushing slut. YOU?RE DESTROYING THE HEARTS OF FANGIRLINGS EVERYWHERE. "
> ...





I like these ones best:

GOSH, FUCK YOU SASUKE?BOTH MEANINGS TOO. CAUSE I HATE YOU AND WANT YOU IN MY BED AT THE SAME TIME.

SASUKE YOU SLUT! D; YOU BELONG TO NARUTO!

The fuck you playin? at boy Get back in Gaara?s bed


----------



## taichikun14 (Jul 27, 2012)

Haha I love the AU Sasuke scene with the girls.  It actually makes me like his character a little bit again, even if it's AU.  

Minato's apron! Takes a real man to wear pink.


----------



## CHEH (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the fangirl rage over that AUsasuke scene with the girls is impressive
> 
> 
> "You slut. You ship-sinking, rose-giving, hope-crushing slut. YOU’RE DESTROYING THE HEARTS OF FANGIRLINGS EVERYWHERE. "
> ...



Are those fangirls from NF? we didn't even see the movie yet

AIKU- Yes, I LOVE it


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

^

THEY SOUND LIKE THE ONES ON TUMBLR.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2012)

This movie better be canon, I want the obders to the bow down to naruto.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the fangirl rage over that AUsasuke scene with the girls is impressive
> 
> 
> "You slut. You ship-sinking, rose-giving, hope-crushing slut. YOU?RE DESTROYING THE HEARTS OF FANGIRLINGS EVERYWHERE. "
> ...



This is why you shouldn't watch Naruto movies with shipping goggles.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

The fangirls are from tumblr


----------



## CHEH (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh Yea! i'm new to Naruto Tumblr, that shit is no joke
I thought it could get bad HERE
NF has nothing on Tumblr


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 27, 2012)

Fay said:


> The fangirls are from tumblr



And Tumblr should be a cautionary tale to us all.


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

CHEH said:


> Oh Yea! i'm new to Naruto Tumblr, that shit is no joke



Baby, when it comes to Sasuke and his million pairings nothing is a joke .


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2012)

CHEH said:


> AIKU- Yes, I LOVE it



SADIST.


----------



## CHEH (Jul 27, 2012)

that Tumblr spreads hate faster than a wildfire


Aiku:
In the words of CarbonDated



CarbonDated said:


> I can't help it brah


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

CHEH said:


> that Tumblr spreads hate faster than a wildfire



It's not just tumblr . I've heard that 2ch Sasuke's pairings wars can get rather vicious too .


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

I've made great use of my ignore list here. 

but...

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 99 (31 members and 68 guests)
HK-47, The Max, naijaboykev28, NaruSaku4Life, La viuda Negra, Azaleia, Jeαnne, Nagiza, Matrix XZ, Hitt, The Undying, MinatoRider, NarutoLuffy, (naruxsaku)4ever, Aiku, Uzuto, Spork Ninja, SoulFire!, CarbonDated, Gwynbleidd, taichikun14

Can we do 100?


----------



## CHEH (Jul 27, 2012)

srs biz are the pairing wars. Well everybody should be happy this is a Genjutsu world then.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 27, 2012)

Generally the impression seems pretty good on twitter. There is also some rumours going around on 2ch that it was not kishi's idea to make sasuke into the girl lover that he was. It was Nishio and Date or someone.
It seemed Kishi wanted limited screening of Sasuke cause the movie is about Naruto and his family.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 27, 2012)

It's so freaking funny in tumblr! AHAHAHA!

Relax, people.


----------



## La viuda Negra (Jul 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I've made great use of my ignore list here.
> 
> but...
> 
> ...



Yes, we can. 


But we are only 29 members longgin, others members are guest, not loggin.


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 27, 2012)

103 woohoo!


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 103 (29 members and 74 guests)
CarbonDated, La viuda Negra, Azaleia, Jeαnne, Ame-Kun, Gaikotsuhana, RFujinami, NarutoLuffy, Gwynbleidd, NaruSaku4Life, Nagiza, Matrix XZ, The Undying, MinatoRider, Aiku, Uzuto, Spork Ninja, SoulFire!, taichikun14


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 27, 2012)

Fay said:


> I like these ones best:
> 
> GOSH, FUCK YOU SASUKE…BOTH MEANINGS TOO. CAUSE I HATE YOU AND WANT YOU IN MY BED AT THE SAME TIME.
> 
> ...


i updated with a lot more 

my fave is:

"gosh, fuck you Sasuke. …both meanings too. CAUSE I HATE YOU AND WANT YOU IN MY BED AT THE SAME TIME. "

the fangirls are wild on tumblr, one of the gifs got liked almost 1000 times already


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 27, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Generally the impression seems pretty good on twitter. There is also some rumours going around on 2ch that it was not kishi's idea to make sasuke into the girl lover that he was. It was Nishio and Date or someone.
> It seemed Kishi wanted limited screening of Sasuke cause the movie is about Naruto and his family.



So it's true? He's not in for much?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 27, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> So it's true? He's not in for much?


unfortunately not, kishi missed a good opportunity


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to know the reviews are generally positive.

Also more new CM's:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdpG4fgnMbc[/YOUTUBE]
^This one was the one I missed a while back, that I expected to be re-aired but didn't, so I'm uploading the low quality version I have.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUw1mTitBpE[/YOUTUBE]
^Brand new CM.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> "The fuck you playin? at boy Get back in Gaara?s bed "
> 
> "SASUKE YOU SLUT! D; YOU BELONG TO NARUTO! "
> 
> ...



Even yaoi fans


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> So it's true? He's not in for much?





Jeαnne said:


> unfortunately not, kishi missed a good opportunity





mayumi said:


> Generally the impression seems pretty good on twitter. There is also some rumours going around on 2ch that it was not kishi's idea to make sasuke into the girl lover that he was. It was Nishio and Date or someone.
> It seemed Kishi wanted limited screening of Sasuke cause the movie is about Naruto and his family.



He's just making up for his manga's biggest mistake.

Thank you Kishi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 27, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> Even yaoi fans


YES 

there are a lot of sasunaru fangirls raging 

" sasu-fucking-naru
Sasuke pls

    AU Sasuke: *pulls a girl closer to him like a smooth mother fucker*
    Me: *cracks knuckles*
    Me: I hope you didn't like those teeth, Sasuke
    Me: I also hope you like roses up your ass

Source: sasu-fucking-naru #U FAGGET "


----------



## Fay (Jul 27, 2012)

Meh, I think we realized very quickly that Sasuke wouldn't show up much. It would cause too much drama and distract from the family theme .




Jeαnne said:


> YES
> 
> there are a lot of sasunaru fangirls raging



I never knew GaaSasu was so popular too


----------



## Nagiza (Jul 27, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Good to know the reviews are generally positive.
> 
> Also more new CM's:
> 
> ...



Thanks~! :33


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would rather enjoy watching Hinata beat the living tar out of Lee... 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: *128* (36 members and 92 guests)
HK-47, CarbonDated, Nagiza, Matrix XZ, Jeαnne, cookiexXxfangirl, Red Raptor, The Big G, RFujinami, Aiku, The Undying, NaruSaku4Life, Gwynbleidd, Azaleia, Gaikotsuhana, Maracunator, Ame-Kun, (naruxsaku)4ever, The Max, NarutoLuffy, MinatoRider

Wow...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 27, 2012)

Fay said:


> Meh, I think we realized very quickly that Sasuke wouldn't show up much. It would cause too much drama and distract from the family theme .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was quite obvious 



well...the most popular yaoi ones are sasunaru and itasasu

i cant access the sasuke tag without passing throught a shitload of sasunaru fanarts , its problematic


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nagiza said:


> Thanks~! :33



No problem!


----------



## CHEH (Jul 27, 2012)

hehe i like Hinata beating people up XD


----------



## Grescia (Jul 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> YOU ALL FUCK NARUTO FANS mad
> 
> Please, ItaSaku shippers come here and help me to fight these monsters in this thread
> 
> ...



YO! I like ItaSaku... it was the first Naruto pairing I read on FF(and continued for years). So this is nostalgic XD, but not the main reason for anticipating this movie firstly... Itachi's presence is the main reason on everything related to Naruto for me right now.

So I can't wait to see this movie(_Itachi_)


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 28, 2012)

Ahh, Nardo movie. Simultaneously bringing people together and tearing them apart.



HK-47 said:


> He's just making up for his manga's biggest mistake.
> 
> Thank you Kishi.



I lol'd.


----------



## Grescia (Jul 28, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Just some things to note in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Itachi is grabbing Sakura's arm.



OMG! *fangirl screaming* 
Itachi, you beast! 

I just love Kishi... He has made me very happy until now(hints of ItaSasu and ItaSaku now).


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I don't even understand why you didn't post the other one this time.
> 
> 
> 
> As if I don't know.



  What's this?


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jul 28, 2012)

From Twitter: 



:33


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

^ Takeuchi-san is so cute!


I seriously can't be the only one who sees a profitable future for AU Sasuke at a host club?


*Spoiler*: _badly edited pic_ 





I don't have a proper image editor right now






*Spoiler*: _warning: smilies in use_ 





Ch1p said:


> I don't even understand why you didn't post the other one this time.


Naruto's face 



Fay said:


> Did you guys see this:


Dat manly apron 



Jeαnne said:


> "The fuck you playin’ at boy Get back in Gaara’s bed "


I think this one's my favorite  Like, what? 



mayumi said:


> Generally the impression seems pretty good on twitter. There is also some rumours going around on 2ch that it was not kishi's idea to make sasuke into the girl lover that he was. It was Nishio and Date or someone.
> It seemed Kishi wanted limited screening of Sasuke cause the movie is about Naruto and his family.


Ah, rumors... 



Jeαnne said:


> it was quite obvious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed

In fact, looking through there I came across some particularly explicit SN and KS fanart that.....I really could have done without...................... 

Fanartists, Y U so graphic?


----------



## geG (Jul 28, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> From Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> :33



Hmm, who's the guy in the middle?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 28, 2012)

Geg said:


> Hmm, who's the guy in the middle?



Guy on right reminds me of Jackie Chan. (kinda)

/racist

He's also the only person who I've seen that half way pulls off a Konoha flak vest.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> From Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> :33



Who are the two guys in the back?


----------



## Jaga (Jul 28, 2012)

new kishi interview... plz translate somebody!!





> 週刊少年ジャンプ』で１３年近く続く大人気連載マンガ『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ』。長きにわたり人気を保つ、その理由とは？　また、今回岸本先生が自らストーリー制作を手がけたという映画の魅力もお届け！　普段、あまり表に出ないという岸本先生の激レアインタビュー！
> 
> ■尾田さんがやったのなら、僕もやってみようと
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know who's in the middle guy. XD From left to right: Noriaki Sugiyama (Sasuke :33), Nakamura Chie-chan (Sakura), Takeuchi Junko (Naruto :33), Kushina' VA XD, Kazuhiko Inoue (Kakashi) - I think him so hot, I don't know why


----------



## Jaga (Jul 28, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 110 (26 members and 84 guests)
Jaga, Cassi Ayanami, NaruSaku4Life, Ender Wiggin, Rokudaime, La viuda Negra, Hitt, kanpyo7, Gwynbleidd, My Destination, TsukasaElkKite, DarkLord Omega, BlazingInferno, MasterForte, Nagiza, NarutoLuffy, Ame-Kun, ninjaneko, Fullmetalthis, Azaleia


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 28, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> He's just making up for his manga's biggest mistake.
> 
> Thank you Kishi.



Ya damn right.
Well done, Kishimoto :33


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jul 28, 2012)

The hype this movie has gotten is overwhelming. How can I not stalk this thread?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 28, 2012)

So, does anyone know if someone is gonna post the movie the day it comes out? I know it obviously wouldnt be Subbed, but maybe just raw footage or something?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 28, 2012)

No, it won't be available to us until April.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jul 28, 2012)

The fact that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Menma is AU!Naruto


 is fucked up.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 28, 2012)

So does Tobi get unmasked/revealed/whatever?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 28, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> So does Tobi get unmasked/revealed/whatever?


I would hope not, seeing how that hasnt been done in even the Manga yet either.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 28, 2012)

The fact that this movie ain't worldwide is the blow, you think Kishi would want more money and make his american fans happy. Oh well, there is always spoilers for tomorrow.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 28, 2012)

Seems there's nothing about Asuma/Kurenai's baby afterall? Of course, I am one of three people in the world who cares. 

Of course, I wouldn't know since everyone is whining about 20 minutes not being enough Sasuke. Pffft.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2012)

DeKat said:


> Seems there's nothing about Asuma/Kurenai's baby afterall? Of course, I am one of three people in the world who cares.
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't know since everyone is whining about 20 minutes not being enough Sasuke. Pffft.


That character design seemed to be for the war arc, we should be seeing Kurenai and her baby in two episodes or so.


----------



## calimike (Jul 28, 2012)

someone record narutoo movie at theater. Remember one of our NF members did film short previous naruto movie last year, right? : Cry


----------



## Mizzkie (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi guys. I just came home from the movie.
Will write about it as much as possible that I remember.
(gonna take a while since there's so much to say!)

But before I press the Post button, I have to say that...

*THE MOVIE WAS GREAT!!*
I was imagining it was gonna fail since it looked way too fan-servicey, but boy was I wrong!
Take that, Kubo and Oda! Kish roflstomps you guys!

Bakamaru FTW
I want to see the movie again just for Bakamaru. XD


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> Hi guys. I just came home from the movie.
> Will write about it as much as possible that I remember.
> (gonna take a while since there's so much to say!)
> 
> ...


Go on      ...


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> Hi guys. I just came home from the movie.
> Will write about it as much as possible that I remember.
> (gonna take a while since there's so much to say!)
> 
> ...



Indeed, tell us more or suffer our wrath


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

^ Give some time. 



> ―本誌で取材するアイドルの女のコたちにも『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ』はすごい人気ですよ！
> 
> 岸本　えっ？　『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ』は女のコに人気がないと思うんですが……。こういう泥くさいマンガって女の コは嫌いそうじゃないですか。ただ……それを考えると、『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ』好きの女のコは男心をわかってくれ る、気の利いたいいコなのかもしれませんよね（笑）。
> 
> ...


Kishi is still surprised that girls like this manga  "Eh? I didn't think Naruto was popular among girls..."

And he also seems to agree with me: foreigners like ninja.

G'night, thread-lurkers. Lol, there's gonna be pages worth of posts when I get up tomorrow...


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new kishi interview... plz translate somebody!!



Until someone more capable translates, I'll do a little. It may not be very accurate but I'll try. 

Basically Kishimoto says he got to work on a Naruto movie for the 10th anniversary and I think it says he has wanted to be involved in past movies and now finally was able to be.

He doesn't think Naruto is popular with girls because they don't like gore (well, I'm a girl and I like gore/action, but ok, Kishi)

He wanted a movie about family bonds. Naruto has a lot of friendship/love, so the movie has familial love.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 28, 2012)

So the movie did live up to it's hype.
Touch Kishi, Touche


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 28, 2012)

Lol, Kishi will never understand women. 

OTHER THAN THAT, OMFG, SO EXCITED


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys put some spoiler tags if you guys watched it in japan please.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> Hi guys. I just came home from the movie.
> Will write about it as much as possible that I remember.
> (gonna take a while since there's so much to say!)
> 
> ...



TELL US MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jul 28, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> ^ Give some time.
> 
> 
> Kishi is still surprised that girls like this manga  "Eh? I didn't think Naruto was popular among girls..."



No shit, of course girls like the manga!


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> ^ Give some time.
> 
> 
> Kishi is still surprised that girls like this manga  "Eh? I didn't think Naruto was popular among girls..."
> ...



It's interesting because he once said that most of his fan mail comes from girls. I don't know why it surprises him that girls like his manga then lol


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 28, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> It's interesting because he once said that most of his fan mail comes from girls. I don't know why it surprises him that girls like his manga then lol



That's because he either doesn't know, or forgot, the reason that 90% of the females who like this manga like it 
*cough*pairings*cough*



Mizzkie said:


> Hi guys. I just came home from the movie.
> Will write about it as much as possible that I remember.
> (gonna take a while since there's so much to say!)
> 
> ...



*Notices how this was made 20 minutes ago*



Come on....


----------



## CHEH (Jul 28, 2012)

Aiku said:


> TELL US MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Gwynbleidd said:


> *Notices how this was made 20 minutes ago*
> 
> 
> 
> Come on....


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

CHEH said:


>





YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO KNOW MORE TOO.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2012)

100 users viewing this thread, waiting for this man to post what he knows.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

^

HE'S TESTING OUR PATIENCE, I KNOW IT.


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jul 28, 2012)

People are commenting on 2ch that there were many women and children at theatre and everybody clapped and cried in the ending.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jul 28, 2012)

Olivia said:


> 100 users viewing this thread, waiting for this man to post what he knows.



I'm mostly jealous of the people who have seen the movie because of the power they hold over the people of the internet. 


But hell, I really want to know more too.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> That's because he either doesn't know, or forgot, the reason that 90% of the females who like this manga like it
> *cough*pairings*cough*



lol maybe but most of the girls I know like it for more than just that. I mean that would get pretty boring, imo. Pairings don't come up that often in the manga. But to each her own.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> It's interesting because he once said that most of his fan mail comes from girls. I don't know why it surprises him that girls like his manga then lol


I was thinking that too xD But I think he said he believed it was more popular with (or maybe he just said it was intended for?) boys, but he thought that girls are more likely to write him. 

Also, I think _dorokusai_ doesn't necessarily refer to gore; it means unrefined/uncouth (my first time coming across that word though), so it may be about the roughness in general. 



> "What was the hardest part?"
> 
> Kishi: "Managing my schedule."


No kidding. He's done more interviews in the past week than in the past two years. Doing a movie plus the weekly manga must be brutal.

In fact, he even points out the irony in how the movie is about family but since he was working on the manga and the movie he had no personal time for his. ^o^

Also, he mentions Oda-san making a movie and wanting to try it too. 


Okay, I'm really going to bed this time!


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 28, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I'm mostly jealous of the people who have seen the movie because of the power they hold over the people of the internet.
> 
> 
> But hell, I really want to know more too.



Thiiiiissssssssss.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 28, 2012)

My body is ready for RTN. In fact it's long over due. 

Also, I think I heard the AU!Akatsuki appear in the movie; they are still alive and apparently they are on the good side.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

This is why I love tumblr


I really did forget about this guy.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 28, 2012)

And now the entirety of this thread and all it's inhabitants/lurkers rests in wait, patiently awaiting the word of a single man.

Patiently we remain...


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> My body is ready for RTN. In fact it's long over due.
> 
> Also, I think I heard the AU!Akatsuki appear in the movie; they are still alive and *apparently they are on the good side.*



MY. MIND. IS. BLOWN.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> I was thinking that too xD But I think he said he believed it was more popular with (or maybe he just said it was intended for?) boys, but he thought that girls are more likely to write him.
> 
> Also, I think _dorokusai_ doesn't necessarily refer to gore; it means unrefined/uncouth (my first time coming across that word though), so it may be about the roughness in general.



This is true. That's why I put "gore/action" in my parentheses. That kind of unrefined genre is something I like. Dragon ball, Goth, darker than black, ect. all different but have that rough quality at times.

I heard Akatsuki are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



white zetsu clones


 Actually, I'm pretty sure I read that on here.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 28, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> I was thinking that too xD But I think he said he believed it was more popular with (or maybe he just said it was intended for?) boys, but he thought that girls are more likely to write him.
> 
> Also, I think _dorokusai_ doesn't necessarily refer to gore; it means unrefined/uncouth (my first time coming across that word though), so it may be about the roughness in general.
> 
> ...



Where did he mention this. 
It seems Oda and Kishi are friends :amazed.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 28, 2012)

NO PATIENCE TO BE FOUND HERE

KISAMEKISAMEKISAME


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So he created a 12 year old girl with the idea of making a "big boob character"?
> 
> ...
> 
> This is getting creepy.



And Sakura was actually created to be unlikable.

For me it's depressing to see the simplicity behind the characters. But meh what can you expect.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I found these *spoilers*; don't know if they are legit:

"Hello everyone! So I’m so happy that im in japan right now and that i got to see naruto! hehe im also glad im fluent in japanese thank god


*Spoiler*: __ 



anyways

WHAT A GREAT MOVIE

i teared up! Minato and Kushina are just so perfect.

So the movie starts out with naruto and the other konoha 11 fighting the akatsuki (but they weren’t the real ones) and then blah blah battle, defeat, triumph, and then they all head back to the village. Back at the village you see most of the konoha 11 with their parents talking about becoming jounin, however in order to become a jounin you need some sort of parental consent form (although i dont think it has to be a parent per say to right it but most of the konoha 11 peeps wanted their parents to do it for them).

As we all know, naruto doesn’t have parents so he asked iruka sensei who said no b/c naruto is not yet even a chounin.

SO that was basically the beginning of the story, then sakura ends up fighting with her parents and runs off, bumping into naruto. they end up in a park when all of the sudden    Madara shows up and places a jutsu on sakura and naruto, reeling them into a different world. 

This new world is absolutely hilarious, 

MY FAVORITE NEW CHARACTER IS BY FAR CHOJI

HAHAHAHAHA

HE WAS SKINNY AND HE HATED TO EAT TOO MUCH AND HE WAS SMART!!! Shikamaru on the other hand always wanted to eat and was an absolute idiot!!!!!

Neji and Rock Lee were perverts

Shino hated bugs (which he said constantly btw “I hate bugs i hate bugs i hate bugs”)

Kiba and Akamaru hated each other

Hinata looked like a slut compared to her normal self (was wearing like a bando top and short shorts or it mightve been a skirt w/ bangs and she looked more mature and she scolded and hit people and even threatened sakura for being with naruto like “im going to fucking murder you” sort of thing xD)

Sasuke was a ladies man (he didn’t show up much in the movie)

Ino was really really nice and reminded me of the old hinata but nicer she was like fighting is bad!!!!! and was really timid

Guy sensei (OMFG) also so funny, he kept saying how old he was and that he was tired and that old people shoudnt be doing this kind of manual labor and that he wanted to rest haha

Kakashi became happier and brighter, its like him and guy switched personalities

Minato and Kushina were really good parents to naruto, but you definetly know theyre fake at the end of the movie when Minato tells naruto that they cant go save sakura because then they might die and that he doesnt want to die and that he wouldnt risk his life for anything. He that he was human before ninja. The fact that he was a ninja was not his top priority. 

Kushina still had a hot temper and scolded naruto, very funny!

there were still really touching moments with naruto x his parents even though his parents werent “”real”“”

btw naruto wearing his dads hokage jacket thing- SO BEAUTIFUL i ended up buying a poster of him wearing it!!

also in the fake world sakura’s father was hokage as opposed to naruto’s dad so sakura had no parents in this fake world. Thats why naruto did b/c his dad was never hokage and apparently Kushina was never the vessel for the kyuubi.

YET DARK NARUTO STILL POSSESED THE KYUUBI

w/e

good movie.

anything else you’d like to know? ask me!"





It's basically what we already knew so for all we know this person just said they saw it. Except the Minato part at the end there sounds interesting.

THIS IS ALSO WHY I LOVE TUMBLR


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know whether to laugh or sympathize with all of this hype. 
I'm expecting when everybody have seen this movie, there will be lots of disappointments here and there after.

So new spoilers?

Edit: ^ Seems legit for me.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I found these *spoilers*; don't know if they are legit:
> 
> "Hello everyone! So I’m so happy that im in japan right now and that i got to see naruto! hehe im also glad im fluent in japanese thank god
> 
> ...



T-THOSE SPOILERS......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I. NEED. TO. WATCH. THIS. MOVIE. *NOW.*


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

They added more movie spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



oh!! good question! forgot to add them omg so good! So basically the akatsuki worked for konoha, itachi being the leader. You see, even though Madara created the alternate universe he couldnt control everything in it so he didn?t have much say about the akatsuki. They helped out naruto at the end of the movie and they only worked depending on how much money they were paid. Like at the end itachi was like ?lol thats all we?re guna help b/c thats all we were paid to do~? itachi saves sakura though from dark naruto 





Btw, Should I post these since they're not confirmed?


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MOAR_ 



Can you please tell in which moments/scenes Sasuke's in?

Eh he’s really not in too many. THE BATH SCENE OMG wkeiufgiwfhe (have to make a whole post about that) and he gives sakura a flower and you also see him womanizing girls, giving everyone a flower. thats pretty much it….

----

did sakura get to fight in this movie?

yes but she wasn’t that amazing, she has had better moments (IN MY OPINION)!!


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 28, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Also, I think I heard the AU!Akatsuki appear in the movie; they are still alive and apparently they are on the good side.





thoughtful1 said:


> They added more movie spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Told you so.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 28, 2012)

Can we get it compiled into one post, with better english?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

^ lol I will once this person answers everyone's questions. That was probably a mistake for them to open themselves to questions. They will be there for hours.

I'm just happy they decided to share!


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

THE BATHHOUSE SCENE SPOILERS. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So my favorite part in the movie was the bath house scenes. So many naked beautiful wonderful ninjas. Almost died. Now here are some spoilers about it.

*AHEM*

everyone.

is.

naked.

so many asscracks. lots of muscle. lots of skin.

Naruto sits next to shino and comments on his tiny penis. <-(WONDERFULLY HILARIOUS MOMENT) naruto actually goes omg seriously dude everything about you is tiny!!! even down der!!) XD

shikamaru was being stupid and messing around in the bathhouse

Neji was being a pervert and trying to peep on the girls, lee does too! Neji wasnt cool as he usually is, he was such a troll!! Hinata scolded him for being a perv

choji was thin and scolding shikamaru for being an idiot, being all wise and whatnot

the girls werent very interesting, it was just sakura hinata ino and tenten

hinata comments to sakura about how small her boobs are and sakura was like *GASP* thts the first mean thing hinata ever said to me!!!

EVERYONE WAS SO NAKED euirfhiurhfiughvuirgh

then lee falls into the girls changing room from peeping and all the boys come rushing in, EVERYONE IN A TOWEL!!!!

hahahahah

also Kiba yearned to have been a cat person rather then a dog person the whole time!!!!! he was pretending to be a cat and lion and gaahh soo cute! xD


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 28, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> They added more movie spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 dat Itachi


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

ROAD TO NINJA ENDING SPOILERS. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



P.S: THE ENDING

What happened at the end? How did Naruto and Sakura go back to their world?

Naruto defeats dark naruto. Dark naruto goes back to being regular naruto (of the alternate universe) so kushina runs over to him and hugs him. 

Normal naruto had already told Minato and Kushina that he’s not from this universe, i don’t think he considered them his real parents. naruto was well aware the whole movie that they were fake. He obviously did enjoy their company but he was always aware that they werent real. 

Naruto throws a kunai at madara’s eye, breaking the jutsu. Naruto and sakura fade away to the real world. Naruto comes back still wearing the 4th hokage’s jacket but then it fades away as well. Naruto and Sakura report back to Tsunade what happened and shes like thank god youre all right but dont tell anyone they would all freak out if they learned madara was in konoha.

So sakura and naruto were walking back home when sakura spots her parents looking for her. They hug and make up and sakura now understands a little better how naruto had felt his whole life b/c she was parentless in the alternative universe.

THEN

naruto heads back home and he gets a surprise from Iruka sensei. Iruka had thrown him a suprise party with a cake and everything. Naruto cries and the two of them made up.

cute ending!!


----------



## Kusa (Jul 28, 2012)

The end seems to be so beautiful.I would have probably cried if I saw this in the cinema.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 28, 2012)

Aiku said:


> ROAD TO NINJA ENDING SPOILERS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



naruto and sakura


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> naruto and sakura



OH GOD THIS MOVIE IS GOING TO MAKE ME BAWL LIKE A BABY.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay, here is a rewritten compilation of the spoilers thus far

*Spoiler*: __ 




It starts out with the Konoha 11 battling Akatsuki (Although they are fake)

Once the Konoha 11 win the battle, they return to their parents and discuss becoming Jounin. To do so, however, they need parental consent. 

Naruto asks Iruka to be give him consent but Iruka denies him, reminding Naruto that he is not even a chunin yet.

Sakura gets in a fight with her parents and runs away, bumping into Naruto. The two are attacked  by Madara who send them to an alternate reality. 

In this AU:

Shikamru is stupid
Neji and Lee are perverts
Choji is skinny
Kiba hates dogs (including Akamaru)
Shina hates bugs

Hinata dresses more openly than her usual conservative style and is crude, calling Sakura flat and telling her to stay away from Naruto or she would “fucking kill her.”

Sasuke is a playboy (he didn’t have many scenes)
Ino is really nice and shy
Guy kept saying he was old and tired
Kakashi is happier and brighter

As for the bath scene:

Everyone is naked and Neji and Lee are perverts. Hinata scolds Neji for peeping and Choji colds Shikamaru for being stupid. 

Lee falls into the girls changing room and all the boys rush in only in their towels. 

Minato and Kushina were good parents but it was obvious they were fake because Minato refuses to help save Sakura because he didn’t want to die. He didn’t want to risk his life for anything. 

Kushina was still hot tempered and scolded Naruto. 
Naruto wears his dad’s cloak 

Sakura’s parents are dead in the AU world and her father was the 4th Hogake. This is why Naruto did have parents, because they never fought and died and Kushina was not the Kyuubi’s vessel. 
Oddly, Dark Naruto still contained the dark kyuubi.

Regarding Akatsuki, Itachi is the leader and they work for Konoha in AU and are paid for their services. Madara was unable to control everything in the AU world, so he did not control them. They help out Naruto but stop once their paid work is done and Itachi says “This is all we can do because this is all we were paid to do” Itachi however save Sakura anyway.

The Ending:

Naruto defeats dark Naruto who turns back into the regular Naruto of the AU world. Kushina runs over to dark Naruto and embraces him. 

Naruto told Minato and Kushina he was not from this world. Naruto didn’t consider Kushina and Minato his real parents, though he enjoyed his time with them. 

Naruto throws a kunai at Madara’s eye and breaks the jutsu, sending Naruto and Sakura back to their world. Naruto's cloak vanishes. They report to Tsunade who is glad they are safe and not to tell the villagers of what happened as they might grow scared since Madara was in the village. 

After, Sakura and Naruto walk home and Sakura sees her parents. Sakura embraces them and now understands how Naruto felt growing up without parents. 

Naruto heads to his own home to find that Iruka had thrown him a surprise party with cake and everything and the two reconcile. 

THE END


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 28, 2012)

So Itachi is Akatsuki's Leader...guess that explains why he was above all of them in the trailer. that scene is probably when akatsuki makes an entrance to help Naruto.


----------



## Mizzkie (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys, I'm a woman. 
(It's okay. I don't mind. Ha ha ha.)

Since it's the Section's rule that no Spoilers are allowed from the manga, some of the stuff I was gonna say has to be manipulated or totally deleted. Sorry.

*WARNING: I am gonna go in detail so please be careful what and what not to read.*
And please don't point out spelling errors, grammatical errors, OMG WALL OF TEXT!!

*What happens in the movie (basically everything):*
*PART ONE*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*1.* The Konoha 11 are on a mission together in the woods, and suddenly, the Akatsuki appear. It's weird coz Itachi seems to be the leader (Uchifag staff...), being in the centre of the group. Everyone is tense because they know how dangerous the Akatsuki are, and also because they're supposed to be dead, but Naruto charges with his Rasengan.....as usual. Dat Naruto. 
Tenten vs Hidan was azum! HNNNNNGGHHH!!
Is it just me, or did Kisame derp-face when he got kicked by Gai? 
Blah blah. The fights were all very short, and the Akatsuki retreat, leaving Kakuzu's torn off arm behind. It had gooey white liquid thing where it's supposed to be flesh. *suggestive look*
*2.* After the mission was over everyone's parents came to praise their sons and daughters. Somehow, Shikamaru and Shikaku weren't there. Sakura really seems to not get along with her parents, and she is being such a douche.  Inoichi says that he will ask the Hokage to promote their children to Jonins for their bravery. Naruto feels left out because he doesn't have parents to praise him. He walks home with Sai, who also doesn't have parents. Naruto asks Sai how he's gonna become Jonin without any parental permission, but Sai replies that the Root has a different system of promotion than normal Shinobi so it's no problem for him.
So, for the rest of the day, Naruto is acting emo to the point where he takes his anger out on Iruka and Teuchi at Ichiraku Ramen when he finds out that the narutos were sold out, and replaced with menmas. Of course, that isn't the real problem, but Teuchi thinks it was because Naruto hates menmas. LOL
*3.* Even at home, Sakura was still PMSing for no reason and runs out of the house just when Naruto walked by. She drags along Naruto by the house, saying "Naruto, let's go on a date! *fuming*"
Sakura seems to have calmed down as they get to the playground (you know, the one you sometimes see in flashbacks of Naruto's childhood in filler Episodes). She is STILL complaining how annoying her parents are. Naruto is ticked off once again, and tells her that she should be more understanding of them, and Sakura replies. "Oh, that again. Ugh, I wish Sasuke-kun were here. He would surely understand what I'm feeling now." (SOMEONE PLEASE STRANGLE THIS PINK BUNDLE OF ANNOYANCE!!)
The moment she says that a shining seal thingee glows on Naruto's ankle (Umm...what?), and Tobi is suddenly with them. Naruto charges with the Rasengan, but slips through Tobi's body and crashes into the fence, breaking it. Sakura shouts "Shaa! Nnaro!!" and tries punching, but slips through as well and creates a huge crater where the water drinking foutain thing was.
STOP DESTROYING THE CHILDREN'S PLAYGROUND, GUYS!!!
Then Tobi goes into his usual blabble, and FLASH! It's Genjutsu Tiem Gais! *disco lights*

Okay, my memory is confused. I'm absolutely sure it was night time when 3. happened, but I think 4. was in daytime.
Meh, it's no big deal. Doesn't change the story.

*4.* Team Kurenai come walking by, and Kiba asks if they are on a date. Bichinata gets pissed off at Sakura, her eye veins in full bulge (eeewww). Akamaru randomly bites Kiba's ass, and totally hates him. He looks like the Kyubi out of anger. Shino tries to say something but gets ignored. He then says "Mushi wa kirai da." ("I don't like getting ignored."), which is a pun on the word "bug" (ignore = 無視, bug = 虫, and they both read "mushi").
*5.* Naruto and Sakura are back in the busy area of Konaha again. This time, they come across Team Asuma. Bakamaru wanted to go eat yakiniku, but Choji says he has a small stomach and can't eat much, which would be a waste of money. Bakamaru tries to convince him about the price, but can't do his math either. Ino is REALLY cute, and Sakura is really surprised at how mellow she is. BTW The kanji on Choji's armour is changed from 食 (eat/meal) to 職 (job). They both are read "shoku", another pun.
*6.* Have absolutely no memory how it happened, but now the Konoha 11 are at the Onsen, except for Lee. Bichinata makes fun of Sakura's flat chest. Tenten is grumbling about how she failed with her weapon wielding again, and Ino comments that weapons are dangerous. Naruto comments that Shino has a small dick (fawk, I guessed wrong). Kiba makes bubbles on his head like nekomimi. He then puts a shower hat on and says "I'm a lion. Raaawr!". HE IS SO FREAKIN' CUTE. Bakamaru rollerblades on soap and crashes into a stacked pile of bath chairs. He flies high in the air and lands in the water, making a lot of it to flood out. Choji sighs and does his Baika no Jutsu so that the water level is back to normal again. Naruto grumbles that everyone's so different, but at least Neji is acting sane.
But he was wrong.
As he was saying so, Neji was twitching and mumbling something against the wall. "No, a little more. I can't see! Yes, that way, a little bit mo..." Bichinata senses trouble, and instinctively knows that her pervy cousin was trying to peek on them with Byakugan and gets pissed off again. "NEJI-NIIIIII!!!"
When the girls were done bathing and were putting their clothes back on, Lee comes crashing down. Everyone comes into the girls' room to see what's happening (whoa, talk about lucky boys), and chase him outside. Lee pleads innocence, that he was training on the rooftops when he accidentally got his clothes caught on something. But then, (forgot how) the rest of his shirt rips apart, and reveals that Lee is wearing girls' underwear and bra.
Tenten shouts "OMG THOSE ARE MINE!!!!"
(o_0 Creepy.

My memory is confused again. I'm 100% sure I'm wrong about the order/details in the next part, so please find someone else's post that goes in order.

*5.* Sakura comes home, but her parents are nowhere to be seen. She looks at the picture hanging on the wall of her Ninja Academy graduation. It is supposed to have her parents grinning and ruffling the hair of their grouchy-looking daughter, but instead, it was a picture of Sakura alone with a big smile on her face.
It turns out that her parents died trying to save the Village from the Kyubi, and that her father was the 4th Hokage. She looks up at the Hokage Iwa and freaks out. XD Then, she suddenly realises that she has the house all to herself. She's free to do whatever she wants! Wahoo! Sakura had gazillions of cans of anmitsu for dinner. Blegh.
Meanwhile, Naruto a confused and exhausted Naruto trudges home to his apartment. He opens the door, but a fat lady in her 40's in a bath robe throws stuff at him and slams the door shut, saying that this room is hers, and has always been so. Naruto shouts out in frustration, but gets a sofa slammed into him. LOL
*6.* The next morning, Sakura finds Naruto at a park. He had slept outside since he has no home now. Aaaawww. Together, they go to Tsunade's office to seek help. On their way, they see Sai merrily painting a Kindergarten-level scribble of the Konoha landscape and a deformed bird. He's even in the cliche artist outfit. XD
Tsunade has a flat chest and glasses, while Shizune has big tits and lipstick on. The way she acts and speaks is just like Temari. Tonton is now a black piglet who looks constantly pissed off. LOL (BTW The art was horrendous here. Everyone looked like cardboard cutouts.)
From Naruto and Sakura's explanations, Tsunade suspects that this has something to do with a top-secret scroll that Jiraiya died retrieving it and sealed off in a special place. Minato and Kushina appear to take on the mission, since Minato was Jiraiya's student and knows how to unlock the seal.
Naruto is enraged that Tobi had even created his fake parents.
*7.* Minato, Kushina, Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi (who is overenthusiastic), and Gai (who _lacks_ energy) arrived at the place where the special scroll is sealed. There is a circular grass area in between cliffs, and in the middle of it is a bush area where the scroll is located. Minato orders Kakashi to use his Sharingan to find traps, but Kakashi was too excited about the mission and had drained all his energy out by using the Sharingan the moment they left Konoha. XD He flops to the ground, followed by Gai who too is drained out for some reason. XDD
So irritated Naruto disobeys Minato's orders and charges into the bush area. While on the run, he sets off a trap, making Gamabunta, Gamaken, and Gama-forgothisname-the-green-toad appear. Gamabunta has a cigarette in his mouth instead of a tobacco pipe. They don't allow anyone into the bush area, and unleash an army of toads at the Ninjas, smothering them by their numbers. They all come in all shapes and hairstyles (lolwut), and that tranny toad from the filler Episodes gets a cameo.
While everyone is struggling with the toad pile (Minato doesn't want to harm his master's Kuchiyose animals), Naruto uses his Sage Mode to get away. During the battle, Gamabunta spits out poisonous bubble things, and Kushina gets hit on her foot trying to protect Naruto.
I forgot exactly what happened here, but the group successfully outdo the toads, and Minato unseals the scroll. He sternly asks why Naruto tried to rush everything on his own. Naruto is still ill-tempered and talks back at his father, saying that he could've done everything on his own; that Kushina had it coming. Minato slaps him in the face, saying no matter how strong you grow, parents are always worried about the safety of their children.
A partially healed Kushina comes limping towards Naruto and gives him a hug, crying that he was not hurt. Naruto hesitates a while, but comes to accept the two and hugs his mother back with a smile (which reminded me of that scene of Lupin and Claris from the Castle of Cagliostro XD).
*8.* Contrary to Naruto who now accepted his fake parents, Sakura is beginning to feel lonely in her house. Droplets of water drip from the faucet and seem to echo throughout the empty rooms. She walks over to Naruto's house, and sees the family celebrating Kushina's birthday. Naruto looked really happy, with a big grin on his face, and laughing all the time.
(BTW Sakura was _still_ eating gazillion cans of anmitsu again, which ruined the mood a bit. XD)


----------



## Mizzkie (Jul 28, 2012)

Double-posting is allowed just this one time, please?

*What happens in the movie (basically everything):*
*PART TWO*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now this is where I seriously don't remember well.
Anime-movie villains never spark my interest because they're always the same, and their not canon in the first place.
Don't shout at me for mistakes please.

*9.* So our main villain in this AU (I chuckle when I see AU because it's a popular brand of cell phones) is this boy with a fox mask on who has a raspy voice. It kinda sounds like Feitan from the old HxH anime, like the VA is forcing to make this voice. It's really annoying.
He's collecting Biju like Tobi does in the real Narutoverse.
We see Yugito (YAY!! *party hard*) lying dead in front of his throne.
Tobi has connections with Fox Mask but it's not clear what their intentions are. In this AU, Tobi is kinda like his goast, as his body is partially see-through.
Back to the story:
Fox Mask sez hai in Konoha, and nukes the Village with a dark purple Saturn-shaped Rasengan-ish ball of Chakra in his palm. He had come for the secret scroll. It creates a huge ass crator, just the same as when Pein unleashed his Chibaku Tensei.
The same fellas come to fight Fox Mask (I wanted to see the Konoha 11 goddammit), who unleashes his squad of masked animals. They look like Arrancars...  They struggle with these furry critters (Plot no Jutsu much), and in the end Fox Mask retreats, taking Sakura as hostage.
The Konoha Nins are relieved that he is gone, and that the secret scroll was not taken. Naruto is the only one who remotely cares about saving Sakura (Will of Fire my ass). Even Minato and Kushina are still shaking from the horrible event. Naruto says "But you're a hero!", and Minato replies "But I am only a mere human. There are things I just can't do".
*10.* Shocked at his father's words, Naruto goes off on his own. Sakura is at Fox Mask's lair, tied to chains by her wrists. Fox Mask summons his furry friends again, and Naruto is about to get defeated. Strangely, his Kyubi seals have started aching, and it was hindering him.
But WHAM!
Just when he was about to get a hit, Naruto is saved by somebody from above with Chakra strings. He turns around and sees....
...THE AKATSUKI!
It turns out the Akatsuki are good guys, and Tsunade had called them for help (wow, they arrived REALLY fast).
Each Akatsuki member takes on a masked animal. Deidara vs Birdie was really cool. Itachi saves Sakura, and for some reason he's always holding her hand. LOL
Fox Mask flees, with Naruto hot on his tail. Their battle continues inside a cave, and the mask comes off.
OMG It's black-haired Naruto who looks like Sasuke! (Whut?)
Narusuke unleashes his Kyubi by absorbing his furry friends (who were actually little cute foxes that look like a Pokemon). Oh noes!
Naruto doesn't know what to do now, but then he hears voices of the Kyubi talking to him. Kyubi tells him that he'll lend his powers to Naruto because this AU was created by Tobi to capture him. He prefers to be controled by Naruto than to be controled by Tobi. An enemy of my enemy is my friend.
RRAWWRR!! Clash of the Kyubis! Oh no, this is gonna be the end of Konoha...
So the two Kyubis fight each other, rather like real animals than a fictional monster. They run on all fours and bite each other. As I was about to comment on it, they started Shoop da Whooping each other. LOL
Pew pew pew! The Kyubis shoot biju-dama after biju-dama. (o_0)
AND THE CAVE DOESN'T COLLAPSE. What kind of magical cave is this place!?
So, after some more Shoop da Whooping and catfighting, Naruto's Kyubi wins, and Naruto Falcon Punches Narusuke to defeat.
Wow, the main character of this series always ends fights with either a Rasengan or a punch. Wow... (-_-
*11.* But that's not the end, folks!
Tobi is like "Just as planned.", and slips into the unconscious Narusuke.
Tonarusuke performs a seal that will loosen the seal of the Kyubi in Naruto's body. Tobi had been waiting all this time for Naruto and the Kyubi to drain out a load of their Chakra so that it would be easier to extract the Kyubi. Kyubi was like "Oh crap...". LOL

(Sorry for the interruption, but I would like to deeply apologise here that I forgot the climax of the battle. I got tired of the FLASHBACKS. YES, WE HAVE FLASHBACKS IN THIS MOVIE. AND THEY LASTED LIKE TEN MINUTES OR SO.)

Naruto and Sakura fight Tonarusuke, avoiding looking into his eyes.
But of course, for plot purposes Naruto gets Sharinganned to partially lose his memory (aww come on, Tobi; just make him pass out).
Naruto is groggily mumbling to himself on the ground about what he's doing now. The secret scroll is lying on the ground right in front of it, and he keeps staring at it to recall his memories.
Then BAM!
Naruto Rasengans Tonarusuke. WTF Just happened!?
The answer is ridiculous... *sigh*
Here we go...
He regained his memories because the sideways view of the scroll resembles a swirl. A swirl? Hmmm, I sense something. Oh yes, I use a swirly attack called Rasengan!
RASENGANNNNN!!!!11one
.........*facepalm*
Seriously, who made that bullshit up?
Anyways, thanks to this super duper Plot no Jutsu, my brain has rotted away a bit so I dunno why Minato is here. He says something about his kunai but blah. I think he Rasenganned Tonarusuke as well. Dunno.
Tobi (now out of Narusuke)'s like "I'll be back" and flees. Stop Naraku-ing!
12. Suddenly, Narusuke's hair shape and colour goes back to the same as Naruto's and Minato and Kushina rush to their real son.
Now that Tobi's Evil Plan (*quotation fingers*) is destroyed, Naruto and Sakura evapourate away from the AU and back home.
Sakura's parents had been searching for her all night, and she runs over to them and hugs them, appologising.
With a smile on his face, Naruto walks home to his room. It is empty once again, but what is this? There are lights on in the living room.
He opens the door, and Iruka is there with a big birthday cake for him.
DAAAAWWWWWWW. 

And then Tobi justs makes an excuse to Zetsu that it was just a test Tsukuyomi. Nyah nyah. *points fingers*

By the way, the fake Akatsuki at the beginning of the movie were all Zetsus.
Naruto's name was Menma in the AU.
I totally forgot about Charasuke. >XD He was so unimportant. All he did was give a rose to Sakura and flirt with the girls.




LOL It's painfully obvious I wasn't so interested in the second half.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

^ wow thank you so much!


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

@MIZZKIE: YOU DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH I LOVE YOU RIGHT NOW. 

THANK YOU FOR THE SPOILERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovely (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you Mizzkie. Your spoiler is probably the most detailed we'd hope of getting. 

The movie sounds pretty good. From what I can tell though, the AU rookies were sort of flat. I'd thought they would at least help fight the bad guys and such.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 28, 2012)

i'm glad the akatsukis fight instead of the rookies...rookies already get to fight in most of the filler material (filler eps, other movies, etc)

and 1 question for those who saw the movie

do the akatsukis use any of their powerful jutsus in the fight against the villains? like, does Itachi use Susanoo or Amaterasu or something? does Kisame use his transformation?

or are we limited to just rasengans again as far as jutsus in this movie go?


----------



## Arisu (Jul 28, 2012)

umm, Sakura wanted to go out with Naruto because she was irritated of her parents, and while they were hanging out, she wished Sasuke would be there (because Naruto told her to appreciate her parents more). We got a similar spoiler before, that was claimed to be false. That she said he would understand her, isn't it the same? Sometimes Sakura acts a little unstable ^^

Sakura was clearly happy when AU Sasuke gave her the rose, she was able to find out he was playboying with all the other girls or not? xD


----------



## Harbour (Jul 28, 2012)

Answer please was there some Minato's cool actions or no?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 28, 2012)

Itachi is holding Sakuras hands for some reason 

Thefuck ..


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

Justice said:


> Itachi is holding Sakuras hands for some reason
> 
> Thefuck ..



And he saved her. 

Well, it's like I expected:
- family
- no pairings
- ItaSaku fanservice

All this drama for nothing . I can understand though, how Iruka being there for Naruto causes tears in the end .


----------



## Kusa (Jul 28, 2012)

But why Itasaku fanservice..


----------



## Arisu (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe Itachi is a playboy, like his brother


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

Justice said:


> But why Itasaku fanservice..



Because Kishi needed something to make the fangirls go kyaa about.
Seeing as the cinemas was filled with chicks and their moms...


----------



## Kusa (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> Because Kishi needed something to make the fangirls go kyaa about.
> Seeing as the cinemas was filled with chicks and their moms...



kyaa,it made baaaaaahhhhhhh ...

Itachi fanservive with a Mei or other chicks would have made me kyaaa.


----------



## Spica (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you Mizzkie! So much happened in the movie,FI have no idea how they managed to cram all that into a less than two hour long movie with TENFMINUTESFof flashbacks. 

I can't wait for next year to see the good guys Akatsuki and the ItaSaku fanservice. (Always holding her hand, talk about clingy dude.) 

By the way, were you one of those who got a freebie... something/motion comic?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 28, 2012)

From TheTokyoKit:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw3oXG2fhHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## calimike (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie, birthday cake for naruto? don't tell me... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He turn 17?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 28, 2012)

I never liked the Idea Itachi with girls who are younger then him.I always imaged him women who are older then him.Dunno why.

Actually I don't know if it makes sense to watch the movie after knowing everything.


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

Justice said:


> I never liked the Idea Itachi with girls who are younger then him.I always imaged him women who are older then him.Dunno why.



I actually think he makes a rather cute couple with Sakura. Reminds me of the sensei x schoolgirl shoujo couples .


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

This movie is all about my pairing NaruSaku 

So Naruto choose Sakura and goes to save her


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> YOU ALL FUCK NARUTO FANS mad
> 
> Please, ItaSaku shippers come here and help me to fight these monsters in this thread


my itachitard side will come out for a bit but itachi and sakura are two different beings. itachi has a god/jesus/hero/anti-hero status between his fans. you can imagine minato and sakura hooking up in some kind of an AU since sakura is like kushina but itachi?. 

don't get me wrong, we don't know who "itachi's lover" is but sakura hinata tsunade and many others............  they suck too much to be mentioned with itachi. 

i am a tard but itachi and sakura might as well be from different manga.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 28, 2012)

i think you're all looking too much into this

they're working for Konoha so Itachi does his job and saves her. then he keeps her close-by to make sure she isn't harmed/kidnapped again.


----------



## Arisu (Jul 28, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> This movie is all about my pairing NaruSaku
> 
> So Naruto choose Sakura and goes to save her



Naruto would want to save every friend, if she/he was in danger


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

Addy said:


> my itachitard side will come out for a bit but itachi and sakura are two different beings. itachi has a god/jesus/hero/anti-hero status between his fans. you can imagine minato and sakura hooking up in some kind of an AU since sakura is like kushina but itachi?.
> 
> don't get me wrong, we don't know who "itachi's lover" is but sakura hinata tsunade and many others............  they suck too much to be mentioned with itachi.
> 
> i am a tard but itachi and sakura might as well be from different manga.



Minato with Sakura (father in law) this will make my day


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sakura blushes but I think any girl would blush if Itachi was carrying her bridal style lol. It's an act of duty but it's kind of cute, I guess.


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Sakura blushes but I think any girl would blush if Itachi was carrying her bridal style lol. It's an act of duty but it's kind of cute, I guess.



I wouldn't blush .

Edit: my suspicions are confirmed, that ichihime person is clearly smoking pot


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> Naruto would want to save every friend, if she/he was in danger



but she is special as he loves her 

Naruto was in position to choose :
his family or Sakura(future family) 
So he choose Sakura


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 28, 2012)

It is pretty obvious who Naruto likes if one reads the manga (if one ignores Naruto's obsession with Sasuke ).....but honestly, stop pairing baiting.



Wow....this movies does lack pairing fanservices !  At best, there are some NaruSaku bonding and understanding _moments_ but not much.


I bet the fans feel trolled.....


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2012)

so itachi is like kakuze?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> I wouldn't blush .
> 
> Edit: my suspicions are confirmed, that ichihime person is clearly smoking pot



Haha maybe not every girl then. 

I'm grateful for all of the spoilers. TokyoKit gives such detail and I love his little inserts about Japanese culture.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> *It is pretty obvious who Naruto likes *if one reads the manga (if one ignores Naruto's obsession with Sasuke ).....but honestly, stop pairing baiting.



all fans know who Naruto loves but they act as they don'y know LOL


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> but she is special as he loves her
> 
> Naruto was in position to choose :
> his family or Sakura(future family)
> So he choose Sakura


-Edited out pairing debating-

Also as said in the spoilers, while he did miss his family, he disliked his dads way of thinking, it went against everything he has been taught since day one. That's why he disobeyed his fake father. If that had been the real Minato, he would have agreed with Naruto to go and find Sakura and save her.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Wow....this movies does lack pairing fanservices !  At best, there are some NaruSaku bonding and understanding _moments_ but not much.
> 
> 
> I bet the fans feel trolled.....



I heard from SS and NH, they said: this movie all about SS and NH LOL


I think Kishi is troll as me


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> Hi guys. I just came home from the movie.
> Will write about it as much as possible that I remember.
> (gonna take a while since there's so much to say!)
> 
> ...


No, sorry. It's great that you enjoyed the movie and all and i'm sure i'll love it too, but...




> , the 10th  anime film,  with 1.038 billion yen (about US$11.7 million) this past weekend. By comparison,   1.025 billion yen (US$11.55 million) during its opening weekend last year. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince  on 844 screens in Japan this past July with 990 million yen (US$11.2 million). Last year's One Piece film, , earned only 920 million yen (US$11 million) during its entire run — less than the 10th film earned in just two days.  One Piece Film Strong World opened on 188  screens throughout Japan. 103 of those screens had sold-out showings  throughout the weekend. The film's per-screen average was 5.52 million  yen (US$62,200) — the record for a nationwide release in Japan.
> On the first day, the film made 553 million yen (US$6.24 million), and  it made 485 million yen (US$5.47 million) on the second day. In all, the  film was seen 820,000 times.
> Part of the reason for the huge audiences was the One Piece Volume 0 manga that was  to the first attendees.  has decided to add another printing of 1 million copies for the manga. Unlike previous One Piece films, Oda had personally  the new film's production.


 Call me when Naruto outsells Harry Potter. Until that time comes Kishi can't even lick the sweat off of Oda's ballsack.

And Oda has a new movie in the works, Z, that releases in mid-December that he *promises* will be better than Strong World.
Yes. 1080p.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 28, 2012)

NS was trolled by Sakura's attitude in the beginning and Itachi, however ......


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> I actually think he makes a rather cute couple with Sakura. Reminds me of the sensei x schoolgirl shoujo couples .



Weren't you bitching about pairing fans a couple of pages back?

...


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> No, sorry. It's great that you enjoyed the movie and all and i'm sure i'll love it too, but...
> 
> 
> Call me when Naruto outsells Harry Potter. Until that time comes Kishi can't even lick the sweat off of Oda's ballsack.
> ...



But it's only the first day... The weekend hasn't passed yet.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 28, 2012)

O_o SO many people on this thread...

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 154 (30 members and 124 guests)


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> NS was trolled by Sakura's attitude in the beginning and Itachi, however ......



Oh....I forget to talk about my other pairing ItaSaku 


Sakura understand the lessons gives by Naruto, she quickly understand the feel of parentless from her man


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 28, 2012)

> But it's only the first day... The weekend hasn't passed yet.


Second* you mean. Kishi has less than 24hrs to beat(he won't) Strong World sales.


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Second* you mean. Kishi has less than 24hrs to beat(he won't) Strong World.



?All things are possible until they are proven impossible.? 
― Pearl S. Buck

No but seriously, don't be to hard on the man. I'm sure he already feels insecure about Oda


----------



## Rashman (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow..... So sakura was basically a bitch to her parents. I should have expected that based on her comments about them in part one.

Movie sounds very interesting.  i would have loved to see the au rookies fight the bad guys but hidan fighting anybody always takes priority. 

On the pairing side, seems everyone was trolled lol


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2012)

Rashman said:


> Wow..... So sakura was basically a bitch to her parents. I should have expected that based on her comments about them in part one.
> 
> Movie sounds very interesting.  i would have loved to see the au rookies fight the bad guys but hidan fighting anybody always takes priority.
> 
> On the pairing side, seems everyone was trolled lol



I want to see Hidan being all like "Don't worry, I'll protect you guys." :ho


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Rashman said:


> Wow..... So sakura was basically a bitch to her parents. I should have expected that based on her comments about them in part one.
> 
> Movie sounds very interesting.  i would have loved to see the au rookies fight the bad guys but hidan fighting anybody always takes priority.
> 
> On the pairing side, seems everyone was trolled lol



Apparently, they give her a hard time too. It's just a typical teenage thing. Many children love their parents but tension rises. Even after the AU experience, it's not like she will never fight with them again; it's only human.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> ?All things are possible until they are proven impossible.?
> ― Pearl S. Buck
> *
> No but seriously, don't be to hard on the man. I'm sure he already feels insecure about Oda*


Yeah I suppose you're right. xD


----------



## LesExit (Jul 28, 2012)

I knew I shouldn't have read those spoilers...I feel less motivated to watch the movie now...  Why is everyone freaking about about pairings in the movie? It's a movie taking place in an au that is not canon o.o

Well RTN see you one year from now when you're finally subtitled


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2012)

So basically last week's spoilers were all true? So much for denial. 

Movie sounds ok, other than that there's not much to say about it except we finally get a confirmation it's not canon.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iBt8zIXmEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> Double-posting is allowed just this one time, please?
> 
> *What happens in the movie (basically everything):*
> *PART TWO*
> ...



So basically, you confirmed to all of us that the movie sucked.
Thanks!


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2012)

Gotta say I like the fact AU Minato is a coward. That's an interesting take on his character. Also dat Menma destroying Konoha.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 28, 2012)

The movie has been well received in japan so far. There are not many omg it sucks comments.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2012)

I wouldn't really count Japan as a vote.


----------



## Wendson (Jul 28, 2012)

Link to download/see the movie?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wendson said:


> Link to download/see the movie?



Come back next year


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQlFsSnh4Lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wendson (Jul 28, 2012)

Vino said:


> Come back next year



Hmm...why?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wendson said:


> Hmm...why?


Because you won't be able to download or watch it anywhere until next April or so.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 28, 2012)

Vino said:


> Come back next year



yeah and use a delorean please


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 28, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> yeah and use a delorean please



When this thing reaches 88 mph, we're going to see some serious ****.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2012)

This movie basically sends me a msg to love and appreciate your parents, even taking into account that there are moments of conflict between parents and children.
Children don't forget that you have luck to have your parents with you.
From what has been described here, and thanks to those who have done so, the message of the movie is without doubt the importance of parental love.


----------



## Wendson (Jul 28, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Because you won't be able to download or watch it anywhere until next April or so.


Ah okay...
Thanks.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 28, 2012)

The fuck is that shit fight towards the end?  I was excited for that, monster design was slick and AU!Akatsuki was promising, now they give me some lame fight? Furthermore, Menma does a Pain? It's just a Pok?mon fight and the Invasion of the Leaf v2.0. What's interesting in this? I'm looking forward to see the parental love thingy, but I watch Naruto for the fights most. Cam raw, you're suddenly not so coveted by me.



Saunion said:


> So basically last week's spoilers were all true? So much for denial.



There were two versions, one had Sakura's parents are busy, and in the other they were dead. Where's the denial in refusing to accept these two spoilers could be true at the same time?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzxesh84tgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2012)

OMG LOOK AT ALL THE PAGES I HAD TO GO THROUGH  

Well I just browsed through the spoilers because I would prefer to watch it and get excited of it instead of knowing every single detail beforehand. *despite knowing more than enough*

I'd like to say thank you to whoever that posted spoilers/ contributed/updated etc. It has been fun in this thread. Even with the pairing BS


----------



## Lovely (Jul 28, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzxesh84tgI[/YOUTUBE]



These videos explain the scenes so well. Its great.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks go out to SandLeaf and thetokyokit for providing these spoilers.


----------



## Grescia (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> Itachi saves Sakura, and for some reason he's always holding her hand. LOL.



YEAHH! Oh, man, Sakura is so lucky! Itachi 

  Now I dont have doubt in Non-massacre Itachi x Sakura stories! Kishi could make them end up together.... or at least some kind of romance(fling) between them. :ho :ho

_"Itachi, the leader(BOSS) of Akatsuki"_
Have I already said I love Kishi? 
Dat Itachi 


*Spoiler*: __ 




159 (20 members and 139 guests) :amazed so much guests!



BTW, thanks for the spoilers!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey everyone!! Looks like I was late to post the movie spoilers.


But continuing on what Mizzkie forgot towards the end.


So Black Hair Naruto was after the scroll and just when Blonde Naruto was about to open to see what the content of it is........it gets slashed.  Then he gets hit with an illusion and we get a flashback of Jiraiya teaching Naruto Rasengan.  meanwhile during this Illusion Black Hair Naruto was getting ready to go for the kill and Sakura saves him.

So sakura vs BNR/Tobi.   Notthing really happened as the focus was still on Naruto.  But like Mizzkie says Naruto remembers that the scroll was really mostly about how to do the Rasengan.  So when he does recover he goes on and spouts YEAH I already know Rasengan because Erro Sennin taught it to me!

So we get this copy cat of Minato vs Tobi but with BHNaruto vs Blonde Naruto.  So Naruto throws a regular Kunai and Rasengans him at the back.

So Tobi leaves Black hair naruto body and he was about to do something until Minato and Kushina show up.  So then Minato reminds him that Blonde Naruto kept his Kunai and he realizes it too.

So he throws the Kunai at Tobi which shatters the crystal ball that holds the ilusion for Sakura and Naruto.

The rest is Black Hair Naruto turning Blonde like him.  As they are about to fade........they show Naruto partial face and he seems dissapointed he is leaving.  Kushina starts to cry and they fade.  * No Bullshit this one was legit cry moment*  

Naruto says Thank You I was so glad I was able to spend a little time with you even if you werent my real parents.  Kushina and Minato cry.    Naruto and Sakura come back and Sakura preety much cries to his parents arms.   Naruto tries to kill the mood by asking Sakura on a date.  In which she replies WE JUST WENT ON A DATE!!!
So to end the movie Naruto depressingly walks home.  he knows that nobody will be there to greet him and welcome him home.  He opens the door slowly and realizes a light is turned on.  *you were seriously hoping its minato or someone* but we actually get Iruka and he has a cake for Naruto.  So he welcomes Naruto home and Naruto cries and says Tada Ima.  (I"m home)  Shit the lady next to me who brought her kids lost her fucking mind.  She started bawling like a baby who lost her candy. But I cant blame her that scene was good.

So Review of the movie.........

First of all I HATED the Kushina and Minato death scene in the ANIME.  It was emotionless.  The BG was terrible and it didnt make me care that Minato and Kushina was dying.

So they re-made the entire scene in this movie and it was FUCKING GLORIOUS!!  Im talking about Everything about that scene was so emotional.  Couldnt help but get teary eyed.

Also the part when Naruto finally accepted that he should try be friending his AU parents was awesome.  Seriously I cant wait for the DVD because there was some great art pictures of the Uzumaki family in their photo album.

And as far as Minato being a coward?  Uhhhh what?  when did that happen?  
Minato and Kushina simply did not want Naruto to go after the Fox Mask Guy.  Why?  Because he just nuked Konoha and showed everybody how boss he was.  

Minato got out of a locked seal placed on him by using his teleport jutsu to save Naruto.    So Kushina and Minato were yelling at Naruto not to go BY HIMSELF!!!!  Which was part of the reason he was getting scolded earlier in the movie.

Anyways another awesome part of this movie was when Akatsuki revealed to be the good guys.  Wow fucking Kisame kicked ass in the little time he had.  

Anyways I will do a full report of the movie when I get the time.

Also if you watch the movie.....you get a Kunai, and a Motion Comic DVD!!  Fucking Awesome!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the pictures of the Naruto Movie Presents!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2012)

Itachi as the boss of akatsuki 

Which makes me wonder what is his relationship with Sasuke was like.

This is torture I tell you! The fact that all I can do is read the story.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

So basically, Sakura's arc in this movie = the movie Home Alone  

I'm sad at the lack of Team 7/Sasuke, but I'm glad there will be at least a little Iruka+Naruto love, even though, hmm... it's a little contrived-sounding, but I wouldn't want it to end on an unhappy note I guess. 



Justice said:


> I never liked the Idea Itachi with girls who are younger then him.*I always imaged him women who are older then him.* Dunno why.
> 
> Actually I don't know if it makes sense to watch the movie after knowing everything.


Me too. I figured since he was advanced for his age, graduating the Academy after only a year, becoming an ANBU captain at 13, etc. that he would always be surrounded by people older than him, so his _koibito_ would probably be older too.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for spoilers *Mizzkie*!

I have a question though. Was it explained in the movie, why Menma went to the dark side in the movie?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Then he gets hit with an illusion and we get a flashback of Jiraiya teaching Naruto Rasengan.



So that's why there was that lonely Jiraiya image in one of the trailers.



> Motion Comic DVD!!



Eh, is the story of that interesting? Because it's just old panels recycled.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QNbWKgJIhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> I'm sad at the lack of Team 7/Sasuke


Same here and i thought i'd see real Sasuke even briefly. :/


----------



## Olympian (Jul 28, 2012)

C`mon let`s be especific: 

Neji and Ten Ten vs Hidan, how did that shit go?

Kisame vs Gai and Lee, how did that shit go?

Were the Akatsuki white zetsu or not?

Any mention of AU Asuma at all? 

Any mention about Asuma when team 10 spots Hidan?

Do we get to see Kurenai with her baby?

Is Tobi unmasked?


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

Tokyokit said:
			
		

> Naruto: "So can we go on a date now?"
> Sakura: "No! We just got back from the longest date ever!"
> Naruto: What?! You call THAT a date?!"


Oh Sakura . I seriously love this chick and I'm not kidding


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Hey everyone!! Looks like I was late to post the movie spoilers.
> 
> 
> But continuing on what Mizzkie forgot towards the end.



Thanks for the info.

Was Naruto surprised when he first met his parents or did he already know who they were?


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 28, 2012)

Seems there is no mention in the movie of Tobi being Obito or of a face revealing lo and behold Shisui.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

Actually the best part of this movie was Hinata in short shorts with bouncing titties.

but a summary of AU Ninjas in the movie.

Kakashi has the personality of Gai.
Gai has the personality of Kakashi like ZERO ENERGY YOUTH.

Lee is gay?  or likes to wear womans clothing.  Like his clothes get ripped off and he is shown wearing bra and panties.

Hinata has the personality of Ino.
So Ino has the personality of Hinata.

Chouji and Shikimaru switch.

Akamaru hates that dog guys cause he loves cats.
The bug guy actually is shown killing bugs *(this one was hilarious)

And from last weeks episode you already know that Tsunade has no tits and her subordinate has gigantor tits along with a black pig instead of a pink one.

Akatsuki are good guys obviously.

Sasuke just so happens to be a playboy with barely any scene time.

Sakura and Naruto switch food obsessions with Sakura eating a crap load of canned fruits while Naruto gets home made meals.

Yeah I LOVED this movie.  Its a stand alone movie.  So if youre not a Naruto fan or never read/watched it in your life.  You will get this movie.  i think that was the purpose of the flash backs.  So yeah this is one DVD im definitely getting.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 28, 2012)

This movie doesn't sound very good based on those spoilers. 

I hate myself to bring this up, but did AU Hinata, in any scene try to flirt with Naruto or anything?


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Lee is gay?  or likes to wear womans clothing.  Like his clothes get ripped off and he is shown wearing bra and panties.


Lol I thought he was just a perv .


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

Olympian said:


> C`mon let`s be especific:
> 
> Neji and Ten Ten vs Hidan, how did that shit go?
> 
> ...



Uhhh to answer this the Akatsuki that the Konoha 11 fought were actually ALL Zetsu clones.  So everybody won because they were easy to beat.

No Mention of Asuma or Kurenai.  Like the beginning fight scene was more like 30 seconds.  Gai and Lee did a dynamic entry.   Chouji did his fat boy spin.  Kakashis dogs somehow got Pain bitten down.   Like none of the Akatsuki Zetzu talked.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Seems there is no mention in the movie of Tobi being Obito or of a face revealing lo and behold Shisui.



I think that was just Kishimoto's first rough draft that was changed by the editors later on (since apparently the masked man being AU Naruto is Kishi's editor's idea).


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> This movie doesn't sound very good based on those spoilers.
> 
> I hate myself to bring this up, but did AU Hinata, in any scene try to flirt with Naruto or anything?




AU Hinata threatened Sakura about hitting on Naruto.  Like AU hinata makes it known that Naruto is HIS boy and not to be touched.


----------



## zaza50 (Jul 28, 2012)

For Who has seen the movie:
Can you specify what Member of Akatsuki fight each Beasts; Mizzkie has already said that Suzaku, the bird, fight with Deidara, but the others?

EDIT: thank's for every info


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

zaza50 said:


> For Who has seen the movie:
> Can you specify what Member of Akatsuki fight each Beasts; Mizzkie has already said that Suzaku, the bird, fight with Deidara, but the others?
> 
> EDIT: thank's for every info




Kisame fought a guy who had a Reaper type like Hidan.  *you would think Hidan would fight that but they didnt show HIdan at all.*
So Kisame says something like I always wanted to have the powers of a Grim reaper.

Kakuzu?  Whoever has the guy who had 5 hearts fought the lady who had clothing style ninjutsu.

Konan was then sealed that same lady up with her paper jutsu.

Pain just took the animals and did his wave thing to knock all those suckers down.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

Old Man Gai


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 28, 2012)

Itachi doesn't fight anyone?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

For those who have questions about the movie
go here and ask me!


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QNbWKgJIhU[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you SandLeaf ! Also thanks to Shadow and Mizzi of course


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you to all the translators who helped with this thread.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, thank you spoiler providers and translators


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> *Wow....this movies does lack pairing fanservices!  At best, there are some NaruSaku bonding and understanding moments but not much.*
> You obviously don't know what "pairing fanservice" is, do you?
> I saw
> - *NaruSaku throughout the whole film (surprise surprise)*



As I said This will be NaruSaku movie


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

The ask question thread is here



So discuss the movie here.  And ask the questions on the page above.


----------



## Arisu (Jul 28, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> As I said This will be NaruSaku movie



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAOxY_nHdew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks to to everyone who provided the spoilers for the movie


----------



## itrytofight (Jul 28, 2012)

*Where are Yagura and Fuu?*

Earlier this month I ran into movie sketches of jinchuuriki Yagura (3-Tails) and Fuu (7-Tails) but see no mention of them in the spoilers. Do they show up in the movie at all? 

Seeing the personality, if only a glimpse, was one of the main reasons of me wanting to see this movie; we do see Yugito at the very least 
*Spoiler*: __ 



but by then she's already taken down by the AU Naruto/Menma


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> *Was Naruto surprised when he first met his parents or did he already know who they were?*
> Ummm....training with Killer Bee ring a bell?
> Naruto was pissed off that Tobi created his fake parents.



Yes, I remember the Killer Bee training. My point is since Naruto knows his parents in this movie it confirms it's not canon (what a surprise) since it doesn't fit in the manga timeline.

Thanks for the answer anyway.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 28, 2012)

By the bye, was it said whether Kizashi died during the Kyuubi attack or at some other time? I vaguely remember someone saying that he maybe died versus the Nine Tails but am not sure.

If that's the case, then the anime team already made a huge contradiction before the movie was even released and I'd laugh my ass off.


----------



## itrytofight (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, I just got my answer (in the ask thread). No Yagura or Fuu, at least there's Kushina and Minato.


----------



## Combine (Jul 28, 2012)

I think a lot of disappointment is that people wanted to see the Rookies, even the AU ones, fight the Akatsuki to fulfill their dream fights. But now we know that the Akatsuki don't really fight (they're Zetsu fodders easily beaten) anyone that matters.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 28, 2012)

Aiku said:


> THE BATHHOUSE SCENE SPOILERS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


are you sure that he comments about shino's penis? because we have a screen shot of him sitting by sasuke's side and looking at it 



LMAO tumblr

" Road To Ninja

Holy Shit the only fucking reason i just spent $768 dollars to see this movie was because of sasuke and some other stuff. now i find out he barely gets any fucking screen time, im royally PISSED OFF. i mean i have a right to be mad! there’s 3 holes in my wall and now im just about ready to punch babies in the face. "


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> are you sure that he comments about shino's penis? because we have a screen shot of him sitting by sasuke's side and looking at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Come on he should've browse the spoilers before going in. :amazed

But still,  dude got trolled.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> - NaruHina (will mention this in another post since the Youtube person didn't)


I got curious about it.



Jeαnne said:


> LMAO tumblr
> 
> " Road To Ninja
> 
> Holy Shit the only fucking reason i just spent $768 dollars to see this movie was because of sasuke and some other stuff. now i find out he barely gets any fucking screen time, im royally PISSED OFF. i mean i have a right to be mad! there’s 3 holes in my wall and now im just about ready to punch babies in the face. "


ouch... that's bad.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

I have to say I'm really impressed with the soundtrack for this movie. Takanashi-san really outdid himself. It sounds more like Part 1 (but still Part 2-ish), with more of the traditional instruments involved.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 28, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Come on he should've browse the spoilers before going in. :amazed
> 
> But still,  dude got trolled.


the hate in the "road to ninja" tag on tumblr is intense


----------



## mayumi (Jul 28, 2012)

as it is always is on tumblr no matter what shipping/series/tv shows etc. it is terrifying place o be at. truly.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> are you sure that he comments about shino's penis? because we have a screen shot of him sitting by sasuke's side and looking at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pretty expensive movie ticket.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 28, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> - Neji x all girls in the onsen *(I think he was specifically trying to peek on Hinata)*



I KNEEEEEWWW IIIIIITT! 



> But there were no TsunaShizu scenes for Mizzkie.



Aww, bummer!  I would have loved to see some TsunaShizu.

Thank you so much for the spoilers!


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2012)

> Holy Shit the only fucking reason i just spent $768 dollars to see this movie was because of sasuke



 Serves her/him right.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 28, 2012)

It was probably for a plane ticket as well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 28, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> That's a pretty expensive movie ticket.


she posted again 

"Road To Ninja// Im not done yet. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




















"


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 28, 2012)

Ouuuuch 
Shoulda waited


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Would've been cool if the* RtN Rookies *also fought side by side with the good Akatsuki members. Anyway, was it like explained why the movie was even called Road to Ninja or a small reference to the movie's title? I still thought it could've been the name of the book in which AU Jiraiya named Menma from but idk.


This.It was one of the things i realized while watching the Road to Sakura,was already more than 1 year since i watched an anime episode,  the lack that i felt and feel of the rest of the rookies.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 28, 2012)

sorry but i'm still not getting EXACTLY what those masked beasts are supposed to be. if they are bijuu, why does black kurama even exist?


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2012)

The Undying said:


> sorry but i'm still not getting EXACTLY what those masked beasts are supposed to be. if they are bijuu, why does black kurama even exist?


Ask in here -> 
Shadow already  watched the movie and when he crash in the thread maybe could give you a better answer to that.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 28, 2012)

the more i come to this thread the more i want to see this movie!! naruto's like the most popular anime in the world... why not capitalize and release this in multiple countries like batman, spidey, or those lesser movies!?!?!


----------



## Shattering (Jul 28, 2012)

Jaga said:


> the more i come to this thread the more i want to see this movie!! naruto's like the most popular anime in the world... why not capitalize and release this in multiple countries like batman, spidey, or those lesser movies!?!?!



Because spidey movies for example are real movies with real persons, not anime/cartoons, that's the reason and not popularity.


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 28, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Because spidey movies for example are real movies with real persons, not anime/cartoons, that's the reason and not popularity.




Plus we haven't seen hand draw cartoon/anime in a long time, it all CG now, what a shame


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks you Mizzkie for the recaps. You had me lol. I just loved it. Can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## Mori (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> " Road To Ninja
> 
> Holy Shit the only fucking reason i just spent $768 dollars to see this movie was because of sasuke and some other stuff. now i find out he barely gets any fucking screen time, im royally PISSED OFF. i mean i have a right to be mad! there’s 3 holes in my wall and now im just about ready to punch babies in the face. "



No pity for this one.

How could an anime movie be someone's sole reason to go to Japan? 
Screw the history, architecture and landscapes.

An anime movie.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 28, 2012)

Mori said:


> No pity for this one.
> 
> How could an anime movie be someone's sole reason to go to Japan?
> Screw the history, architecture and landscapes.
> ...



Tell me about it !


I went to Japan a few years ago and the first thing that my Japanese roommates ask me if the entire reason why I like Japan was anime .......


It also does not help that the majority of the other foreigners (especially, American and French tourists) are there for that entire reason in Tokyo......


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Sasuke just so happens to be a playboy with barely any scene time.
> 
> Sakura and Naruto switch food obsessions with Sakura eating a crap load of canned fruits while Naruto gets home made meals.



As expected, Sasuke has little screen time.    And, I don't know why, but Sakura eating "a crap load of canned fruits" really cracks me up!  

Thanks for all the info Shadow!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> " Road To Ninja
> 
> Holy Shit the only fucking reason i just spent $768 dollars to see this movie was because of sasuke and some other stuff. now i find out he barely gets any fucking screen time, im royally PISSED OFF. i mean i have a right to be mad! there?s 3 holes in my wall and now im just about ready to punch babies in the face. "


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 28, 2012)

Any day where a Sasuke/SS fangirl gets trolled is a good day.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't tell me this movie sucks ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2012)

I wouldn't spend 800 dollars to see an Avengers movie if it was only released in Japan, so I sure as hell wouldn't for a Naruto movie.


----------



## geG (Jul 28, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Don't tell me this movie sucks ?



Most of the reaction has been extremely positive. All the bad stuff I've seen about it has come from Sasuke fangirls mad about his treatment in the movie


----------



## zlatko (Jul 28, 2012)

Geg said:


> Most of the reaction has been extremely positive. All the bad stuff I've seen about it has come from Sasuke fangirls mad about his treatment in the movie



Only one thing interest me does we see hinata a lot in the movie and is she unziped all the time ( if you know what i mean  )


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Only one thing interest me does we see hinata a lot in the movie and is she unziped all the time ( if you know what i mean  )



Apparently the rookies don't show up much at all.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Apparently the rookies don't show up much at all.



especially sasuke, he just show up for few seconds 

All promo were just for trickery fans nothing more


----------



## zlatko (Jul 28, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> especially sasuke, he just show up for few seconds
> 
> All promo were just for trickery fans nothing more



really don't care about sasuke i like to see hinata's "face"


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 28, 2012)

Geg said:


> Most of the reaction has been extremely positive. All the bad stuff I've seen about it has come from Sasuke fangirls mad about his treatment in the movie



This.

And some people are disappointed that this movie isn't _all_ about pairings the rookies, but rather Naruto's bond with his parents. Everyone else says the movie is awesome.


----------



## Combine (Jul 28, 2012)

The other disappointment is that Akatsuki is going to have such a minor role and that the fight with the Rookies is very short with only White Zetsu clones.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 28, 2012)

Mutant Anemone said:


> This.
> 
> And some people are disappointed that this movie isn't _all_ about pairings the rookies, but rather Naruto's bond with his parents. Everyone else says the movie is awesome.



I can understand their disappointment a bit though. The hype for this movie exploded when we started seeing AU Sasuke/Hinata, and it only grew from then on. Not only that, but a lot of the advertisement was centered around everyone getting changed in the AU, so it kinda sucks that one of the biggest draws of the movie only lasts for what seems like the first 30 minutes.


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> I can understand their disappointment a bit though. The hype for this movie exploded when we started seeing AU Sasuke/Hinata, and it only grew from then on. Not only that, but a lot of the advertisement was centered around everyone getting changed in the AU, so it kinda sucks that one of the biggest draws of the movie only lasts for what seems like the first 30 minutes.



Perhaps they felt that promoting the movie for what it is wouldn't get enough people to see it and they wanted people to give the movie a chance. 
One of the translators in this thread called the "misleading" a kuchiyose panda or something . Basically lurk people into seeing your product by using something else or something like that.


----------



## 8 (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> Perhaps they felt that promoting the movie for what it is wouldn't get enough people to see it and they wanted people to give the movie a chance.
> One of the translators in this thread called the "misleading" a kuchiyose panda or something . Basically lurk people into seeing your product by using something else *or something like that*.


like a.. trojan horse?


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

8 said:


> like a.. trojan horse?



No not a trojan horse, though I know for a fact that a good portion of the internet fandom sees it this way loltumblr .

Think of it more as: we have this "really" good movie, but the summary for the promotion may not interest people much. So what do you do? Use a few things in the movie that are popular and give those attention in the promotion. And when people see the movie, they'll like it for it's worth.

Something like that 


On a side note: can anyone confirm what was said about Kishi not wanting Sasuke in the movie? Or are those just rumors?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 28, 2012)

Geg said:


> Most of the reaction has been extremely positive. All the bad stuff I've seen about it has come from Sasuke fangirls mad about his treatment in the movie



luckily there are lot more sane fans in japan as opposed sasuke fangirls. the tweets have been pretty positive.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Tell me about it !
> 
> 
> I went to Japan a few years ago and the first thing that my Japanese roommates ask me if the entire reason why I like Japan was anime .......
> ...


( Forget Tokyo, I want to go to Kyoto so bad )

Really...?  I mean, I like anime as much as the next gal, but.... I mean.... really? Why would you pay that much to go overseas  when you can just go to Kinokuniya's manga/anime section or something...?



Fay said:


> Perhaps they felt that promoting the movie for what it is wouldn't get enough people to see it and they wanted people to give the movie a chance.
> One of the translators in this thread called the "misleading" a kuchiyose panda or something . Basically lurk people into seeing your product by using something else or something like that.


They do this with literally every movie. It shouldn't be surprising at this point. Rest assured whatever is used as the "hype factor" or kyakuyose panda will ultimately have a small role in the film.


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> ( Forget Tokyo, I want to go to Kyoto so bad )
> 
> Really...?  I mean, I like anime as much as the next gal, but.... I mean.... really? Why would you pay that much to go overseas  when you can just go to Kinokuniya's manga/anime section or something...?
> 
> ...



Oh so it's kyakuyose panda . It must be a japanese thing, because promotion for western movies aren't misleading to this extent.

Ninjaneko do you know anything about those Sasuke rumors from 2chan?


----------



## Talis (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey what about Tobito did he get revealed in the movie?


----------



## Jaga (Jul 28, 2012)

new scans for those that still care...one is of the legit menma


----------



## Kage (Jul 28, 2012)

lol late sketches. still awesome though. menma has minato hair.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

So please remember there is an ask thread about the movie!!!


----------



## geG (Jul 28, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Hey what about Tobito did he get revealed in the movie?



Of course not


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 28, 2012)

Is there a download for the Road To Ninja OST.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> On a side note: can anyone confirm what was said about Kishi not wanting Sasuke in the movie? Or are those just rumors?



It is true Kishi not wanting Sasuke in the movie but put him in because his editor wanted to, that why he just show up for few seconds .
Kishimoto made story, and that story was supposed to be a movie about Naruto, Sakura and family bounds


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

The person who paid 800 dollars for the movie was someone from Korea and he flew to Japan to see the movie, which isn't uncommon since Korea to Japan is cheap.  So some japs/Americans and others flew to Korea just to see the avengers movie in 3d.  Hey if u got cash to burn...........fuck it right?


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadow said:


> The person who paid 800 dollars for the movie was someone from Korea and he flew to Japan to see the movie, which isn't uncommon since Korea to Japan is cheap.  So some japs/Americans and others flew to Korea just to see the avengers movie in 3d.  Hey if u got cash to burn...........fuck it right?



Well he wasn't really happy that it turned out that way.... Why couldn't he just take the train/boat? It's much cheaper .

Me and my shallow thinking that everyone on tumblr is from the west , I need to learn the world is much bigger than Europe :/. 
No wonder Sasuke's fandom seems so huge there, this explains.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> Well he wasn't really happy that it turned out that way.... Why couldn't he just take the train/boat? It's much cheaper .



I don't think you can take a boat anymore to Korea to Japan. And that would take hours and hours, compared to an hour and a half flight from Seoul to Tokyo.   A lot of Koreans and Japanese people fly to Korea and Japan. 

Like most Koreans fly to Japan for stupid stuff like movies and shows.   And Japanese love Korean fashion so sometimes they just fly to Korea to shop for clothes.  Sounds stupid but I guess I got use to it that it doesn't phase me anymore. Lol


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadow said:


> I don't think you can take a boat anymore to Korea to Japan. And that would take hours and hours, compared to an hour and a half flight from Seoul to Tokyo.   A lot of Koreans and Japanese people fly to Korea and Japan.
> 
> Like most Koreans fly to Japan for stupid stuff like movies and shows.   And Japanese love Korean fashion so sometimes they just fly to Korea to shop for clothes.  Sounds stupid but I guess I got use to it that it doesn't phase me anymore. Lol



Shit I was planning taking a boat from Korea to Japan for my travel . Ah well...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 28, 2012)

There was a  lot of talk of this seeming like a fanservice movie. However, it seems like the only part relevant to fanservice was the bath scene correct? I mean unless you count Hinata with her open jacket and the scene with sakura before sasuke appears on her balcony. Also menma naruto I guess would count too. Also doesn't seem like there was much action, just talking. I would describe this movie more like a talking feel good movie.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

The fan service talk was just exactly what it was. Talk.   The people who are upset about this movie to satisfy their fan service pairings will be heavily disappointed.

People who wanted to see Hinata act like a big tit boss in this movie will love it and more.

People who wanted to see Naruto happy will be satisfied thoroughly with it.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jul 28, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Is there a download for the Road To Ninja OST.



,[720]

Really an amazing soundtrack. Though there are some remixes of themes like "Akasuki" still the original pieces are great. Even a few unreleased songs from the original anime made it in here which is nice. Enjoy ^_^. If you are experiencing any problems with the download please inform me.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 28, 2012)

Tears from butthurt Sasuke fans are delicious


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 28, 2012)

I think AU!Sasuke is just Kishi's way of making fun of himself.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> Oh so it's kyakuyose panda . It must be a japanese thing, because promotion for western movies aren't misleading to this extent.
> 
> Ninjaneko do you know anything about those Sasuke rumors from 2chan?


Which rumors?

EDIT: Oh! You mean that Nampa!Sauce wasn't Kishi's idea? AFAIK, it's just a rumor, unless there's proof like an interview or something. Maybe I'll lurk 2ch and check out what's been said about it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> No not a trojan horse, though I know for a fact that a good portion of the internet fandom sees it this way loltumblr .
> 
> Think of it more as: we have this "really" good movie, but the summary for the promotion may not interest people much. So what do you do? Use a few things in the movie that are popular and give those attention in the promotion. And when people see the movie, they'll like it for it's worth.
> 
> ...


the problem about sasuke's character, is that he takes up too much space, and makes a history apart...if kishi took AU sasuke seriously, he would have to go all the way up to show the uchiha clan alive and his life with itachi as his brother, etc

this would make RTN a totally different movie, and would take the focus from naruto and sakura completly

kishi cant simply pull something out of his ass like how he did with sakura's parents, sasuke's family story is part of the manga plot and some revelations that are yet to come involve them, touch this in a movie like this one is dangerous


----------



## Fay (Jul 28, 2012)

@ninja: I meant the Kishi not planning for Sasuke to be in the movie.





Jeαnne said:


> the problem about sasuke's character, is that he takes up too much space, and makes a history apart...if kishi took AU sasuke seriously, he would have to go all the way up to show the uchiha clan alive and his life with itachi as his brother, etc
> 
> this would make RTN a totally different movie, and would take the focus from naruto and sakura completly



Yes, I totally understand Kishimoto's decision. Sasuke is a spotlight hugging character, there's no turning around that.

I think it was nice for the fandom that there was finally some Sakura for a change, she doesn't get enough spotlight in the manga that's for sure. The movie somewhat makes up for that...emphasis on somewhat.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 28, 2012)

^I'm definitely pleased that Sakura gets a bit of focus.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> @ninja: I meant the Kishi not planning for Sasuke to be in the movie.
> 
> Yes, I totally understand Kishimoto's decision. Sasuke is a spotlight hugging character, there's no turning around that.
> 
> I think it was nice for the fandom that there was finally some Sakura for a change, she doesn't get enough spotlight in the manga that's for sure. The movie somewhat makes up for that...emphasis on somewhat.


sasuke is like another main character following his own story inside of naruto, some stuff about his storyline are totally allien to naruto's own story 

also, a good reason for kishi to avoid him, is the same as why he didnt show shisui, obito or rin

if he wanted to avoid, its because he could rise questions like, did the uchihas plan the coup in AU too? Did what lead them to it happen in AU or not?

since we have yet to know the true reasons inside of the manga, kishi probably wanted to avoid the risks, and go deep in AUSasuke's story would be a dangerous territory plotwise, kishi is right

i remember when bonds came out and i was worried if it would end up in inconsistences, but at least bonds was not created by kishi, RTN is a different story, even if its still filler


----------



## Kage (Jul 28, 2012)

Seemed to me he just wanted the chance to mess around with the idea of Naruto getting to live a life with his parents.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 28, 2012)

Mutant Anemone said:


> ^I'm definitely pleased that Sakura gets a bit of focus.



me too


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 28, 2012)

Kage said:


> Seemed to me he just wanted the chance to mess around with the idea of Naruto getting to live a life with his parents.


menma is hot


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Holy Shit the only fucking reason i just spent $768 dollars to see this movie was because of sasuke and some other stuff. now i find out he barely gets any fucking screen time, im royally PISSED OFF. i mean i have a right to be mad! there’s 3 holes in my wall and now im just about ready to punch babies in the face. "



You spend over 700$ just because of Sasuke? Are you actually serious? 
Your money I know, but that's just crazy.  You don't have the right to be mad if you really spent that much to see a fucking anime movie.



loool3 said:


> Hey what about Tobito did he get revealed in the movie?



You honestly think Kishimoto would reveal his face in a non-canon movie?


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> menma is hot




This is true

//blush

(There's only like 10 Menma artworks on the whole internet!!!! T_T)


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> @ninja: I meant the Kishi not planning for Sasuke to be in the movie.
> 
> Yes, I totally understand Kishimoto's decision. Sasuke is a spotlight hugging character, there's no turning around that.
> 
> I think it was nice for the fandom that there was finally some Sakura for a change, she doesn't get enough spotlight in the manga that's for sure. The movie somewhat makes up for that...emphasis on somewhat.


Oh! Yeah. I don't know. Again, just a rumor AFAIK... 

I don't think it matters much, really. I feel the same way: delving too much into Sasuke would make the movie longer, more complicated, and shift the mood and emphasis. The only thing is there is a point where Naruto and Sakura may be too nonchalant regarding AU Sasuke compared to their canon selves, but I'd have to see the movie to know.

I agree about Sakura too


----------



## Kage (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> menma is hot



Oh? I haven't noticed.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> menma is hot


True. There's something in his eye...

Shadow briefly posted some pics of him from the DvD, but deleted due to piracy be taken very seriously in Japan


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 28, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> True. There's something in his eye...
> 
> Shadow briefly posted some pics of him from the DvD, but deleted due to piracy be taken very seriously in Japan



Nooooooo did anybody manage to get screencaps of those pics?

I neeeeeeeed them


----------



## calimike (Jul 28, 2012)

I can't wait dvd is out on April. I wonder what plot for Movie 7 (actual, It's 10) next year. New movie 7 announce this January, right?


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 28, 2012)

Also these are all the Menma pics I have:




















No I'm not obsessed

Really

Also is there a Menma fanclub yet and can I join it?


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2012)

CarbonDated said:


> Nooooooo did anybody manage to get screencaps of those pics?
> 
> I neeeeeeeed them


I didn't save them, but maybe someone else has done and can PM you.

Or maybe you could PM Shadow as ask him if it's possible to show you the screencaps by PM, since he can't afford to post because the laws of Japan are quite rigid in this sense.
it was very nice of him to show us even for brief moments.:33


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's some more:





And one GIF:


----------



## Vash (Jul 28, 2012)

CarbonDated said:


> Also these are all the Menma pics I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first 8 pictures don't work


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 28, 2012)

Hmm, maybe because they're from pixiv?

Okay I'll just give the links then

god why I spent all that time posting them and they timed out?!?

augh

Ok it should work now


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 28, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> You spend over 700$ just because of Sasuke? Are you actually serious?
> Your money I know, but that's just crazy.  You don't have the right to be mad if you really spent that much to see a fucking anime movie.
> 
> 
> ...


hey, its not me , it was somebody from tumblr 



CarbonDated said:


> Here's some more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he looks like the lovechild of sasuke and naruto


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> hey, its not me , it was somebody from tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> he looks like the lovechild of sasuke and naruto




Indeed he does, but you have to admit, Naruto + Sasuke is pretty hot 

(Or at least that's my opinion XD)


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2012)

He doesn't resemble so much with Sasuke or Uchihas as when he's with the mask in the screencaps/dvd that Shadow posted, but a black-haired Naruto just with a different look in the eyes and a more determined expression.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 28, 2012)

It is the sharingan that makes Menma hot isn't it? That's cause of the fusion with tobi.
You do know he is still blonde naruto in the end?


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 28, 2012)

mayumi said:


> It is the sharingan that makes Menma hot isn't it? That's cause of the fusion with tobi.
> You do know he is still blonde naruto in the end?




I love him either way.....

I like his outfit /perv


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2012)

mayumi said:


> It is the sharingan that makes Menma hot isn't it? That's cause of the fusion with tobi.
> You do know he is still blonde naruto in the end?



He's actually dark haired even before fusing with Tobi. No explanation given why he gets his blonde hair back after getting defeated though.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2012)

mayumi said:


> It is the sharingan that makes Menma hot isn't it? That's cause of the fusion with tobi.
> You do know he is still blonde naruto in the end?


I personally think is the expression in his eye and he looks good with dark hair.


Saunion said:


> He's actually dark haired even before fusing with Tobi. No explanation given why he gets his blonde hair back after getting defeated though.


That's something i don't understand if he was already dark haired before the fusion, why he turns blond after being defeated?!

The dark side of him disappears after being defeated and is symbolized by the hair color?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2012)

I guess because if he had blonde hair everybody would have known he was AU Naruto and the whole "masked man" thing would have been pointless, plus it makes him look more evil. As for why he gets his blonde hair back at the end, it may be because real Naruto is leaving the genjutsu world and Menma is going back to living with his real parents.


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 28, 2012)

•Rinoa• said:


> I personally think is the expression in his eye and he looks good with dark hair.
> 
> That's something i don't understand if he was already dark haired before the fusion, why he turns blond after being defeated?!
> 
> The dark side of him disappears after being defeated and is symbolized by the hair color?



I guess so? I was confused by this for a while, because he obv grew up with blonde hair. (Evidenced by when Naruto looked in the AUMinato/Kushina/Menma photobook and saw Menma with blonde hair) So I guess when he turned bad his hair turned a different color?

Because why not


I kinda wish they'd given him red hair like Kushina, remember when he imagined himself with red hair? That would've been hilarious and still fit with the "bad guy" theme


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow the promo for this movie has been really misleading then. Compared to the Third Shippuden movie, which did focus a lot more on the Konoha 11 (the promo work was really more accurate then), this movie has hardly anything to do with them. Yet the whole promo work has been focusing a lot on them, so this is really indeed very disappointing.

Still thankful for the Neji/ Tenten 20 second clash with Hidan. Heard that it's one of the better fight scenes in the movie!


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 29, 2012)

DeKat said:


> I agree that it sounds like the promos were a bit misleading. I caught myself whining over the Kurenai's baby concept art just randomly being shown even though I can see how it didn't fit into the plot. (Besides, I'm 90% certain that will finally be addressed on Aug 9). Again, as one of the rare Asuma fans, I actually give a crap about that.



I believe that the promo exhibition included a lot of artist/ anime team's sketches found throughout the series that's not related to the movie. I'm talking more about the amount of movie-related promo materials revolving around the rookies. 

still it would be cool to see Asuma alive in the movie, even if it's for a few seconds.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 29, 2012)

CarbonDated said:


> Indeed he does, but you have to admit, Naruto + Sasuke is pretty hot
> 
> (Or at least that's my opinion XD)



i obviously agree , anything with sasuke+naruto together is hot



mayumi said:


> It is the sharingan that makes Menma hot isn't it? That's cause of the fusion with tobi.
> You do know he is still blonde naruto in the end?



the problem is that i have a thing for dark haired guys with glaring hot eyes


----------



## gus3 (Jul 29, 2012)

So... I just visited the Naruto Tumblr for the first time, just to see what all the fuss was about... I never want to go there again.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 29, 2012)

gus3 said:


> So... I just visited the Naruto Tumblr for the first time, just to see what all the fuss was about... I never want to go there again.



what could possibly be so bad about the Naruto tum...

OMG MY EYES!!!!! MY EYES!!!!! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 29, 2012)

Spoiler from someone watch the movie:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> NARUTO劇場版　「ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE」　公開となりました
> 
> この日をずっと待っていました…！！
> 
> ...







He seem talked about the animation was not good in movie



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2012)

i watch the movie and still dont get why menma was dark haired.
poor parents thought he was still their good boy but actually he was a most wanted criminal who hunt shinobis for secret jutsus and kekkei genkai abilities in order to conquer the world even before he met tobi. why did he become like that?

anyways it was a nice movie. i just felt it was too short for the contents.

btw in the bonus dvd kish is asked who should play naruto if theres a live action naruto and he says young Michael J. Fox...


----------



## Shattering (Jul 29, 2012)

takL said:


> btw in the bonus dvd kish is asked who should play naruto if theres a live action naruto and he says young *Michael J. Fox*...



Poor Naruto


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 29, 2012)

takL said:


> i watch the movie and still dont get why menma was dark haired.
> poor parents thought he was still their good boy but actually he was a most wanted criminal who hunt shinobis for secret jutsus and kekkei genkai abilities in order to conquer the world even before he met tobi. why did he become like that?
> 
> anyways it was a nice movie. i just felt it was too short for the contents.
> ...



Michel J fox as Naruto would be cool. But let's all support Michel J Fox to help him with his illness he has so long.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2012)

takL said:


> i watch the movie and still dont get why menma was dark haired.
> poor parents thought he was still their good boy but actually he was a most wanted criminal who hunt shinobis for secret jutsus and kekkei genkai abilities in order to conquer the world even before he met tobi. why did he become like that?
> 
> anyways it was a nice movie. i just felt it was too short for the contents.
> ...



Darkhaired people symbolizes darkness you see 

Well wow no one knows shit of what Menma's doing  Not that I mind I like Menma, still wow though.


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Darkhaired people symbolizes darkness you see
> 
> Well wow no one knows shit of what Menma's doing  Not that I mind I like Menma, still wow though.



i  felt sorry for the parents. they are different from the real kushina and minato still they are nice parents all the same. they care their kid a lot and arent indulgent.




Shattering said:


> Poor Naruto



tbh i was like hell no no live action of the manga plz. i mean he was a good acter for sure but for naruto?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2012)

They showed thre preview for the live action Kenshin movie and boy did that look bad.  Like seriously bad.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 29, 2012)

^^   But I was looking forward to it!  The first trailer I saw a while back didn't look bad....



Haruka Katana said:


> Darkhaired people symbolizes darkness you see
> 
> Well wow no one knows shit of what Menma's doing  Not that I mind I like Menma, still wow though.


Hey, um, anime team, I think you forgot some of the story....  

Michael J. Fox  Unexpected choice!


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks to my friend i missed the first 5 mins of the movie so i didnt see any preview.

btw the film is doing well. kish said he hopes a gold medal for the movie at the premier and  actually the firstday drew nealy twice as large audience as that of lost tower.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 29, 2012)

Shadow said:


> They showed thre preview for the live action Kenshin movie and boy did that look bad.  Like seriously bad.



Hold on. There's a Kenshin's live movie?! Oh god, help me. Where was I about this movie...


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2012)

takL said:


> i watch the movie and still dont get why menma was dark haired.
> poor parents thought he was still their good boy but actually he was a most wanted criminal who hunt shinobis for secret jutsus and kekkei genkai abilities in order to conquer the world even before he met tobi. why did he become like that?



You've probably thought about this longer than Kishimoto has to be honest. 

He just needed a Dark Naruto as a villain and voila. I don't think the story elements are meant to be too deeply analysed, and I'm willing to cut it some slack because it's a standalone movie and not the main story.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 29, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks to my friend i missed the first 5 mins of the movie so i didnt see any preview.
> 
> btw the film is doing well. kish said he hopes a gold medal for the movie at the premier and  actually the firstday drew nealy twice as large audience as that of lost tower.


with those misleading trailers and posters they would obviously do well in the opening ??


----------



## AerithGainsborough (Jul 29, 2012)

> This movie ain't canon, it hasn't much to do with the manga. It's just a movie to entertain the Naruto fandom. Heck Kishi himself said that this movie is basically everything that's not the manga. *So regardless of what movie Sakura might've said, manga Sakura had nothing to do with it :/, come on.*



This movie has nothing to do with the plot however it's considered as canon since it's Kishi's work. When he said "everything that's not the manga" he, obviously meant AU characters. Sakura is still Sakura so your argument doesn't work on her.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2012)

Do people seriously think that the movie's success would be determined by pics of AU Sasuke and AU Hinata? 

Kishimoto has made it pretty clear in a number of interviews the movie was going to be about Naruto's relationship with his parents. As such it's a perfect family movie and has a far more universal appeal than if it was just pandering to rabid internet fanboys and fangirls.

Get some perspective plzthx.


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2012)

to me the movie is about delusion vs reality. sakura did a good job in bring naruto to reality. yep her growth in the movie is remarkable. 

my highlight is when menma did kyumen sowaka(nine dimensions/masks mantra)


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2012)

takL said:


> my highlight is when menma did kyumen sowaka(nine dimensions/masks mantra)



The hell is that?


----------



## 4000TMNT (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey takL, what was your view on Naruto & Sakura bond in the movie and what do you think Kishi tried to show the viewer about their bond in the movie.


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2012)

Saunion said:


> The hell is that?



he activates the masked beasts with that.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2012)

takL said:


> he activates the masked beasts with that.



Why was that your highlight? Did it look cool?


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2012)

4000TMNT said:


> Hey takL, what was your view on Naruto & Sakura bond in the movie and what do you think Kishi tried to show the viewer about their bond in the movie.



sakura learned how lucky she had been to have the parents always there for her and how naruto felt being alone.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 29, 2012)

Wait the Narutoverse now has Mantra like one piece?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 29, 2012)

Cant wait for movie to be confirmed canon.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Cant wait for movie to be confirmed canon.



You'll be waiting for a long time.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 29, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks to my friend i missed the first 5 mins of the movie so i didnt see any preview.
> 
> btw the film is doing well. kish said he hopes a gold medal for the movie at the premier and  actually the firstday drew nealy twice as large audience as that of lost tower.



I bet this movie has made new Naruto fans which means Naruto volumes sales will increase.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 29, 2012)

Well find out.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 29, 2012)

the movie seems to be stand alone about just Naruto and his parents, with the whole flashbacks of minato and kushina being shown and the theme about parental love. Obviously it will appeal to the ladies/parents who brought their kids to the theaters.

if kishi took his own family to the movies then that's what it was supposed to be about.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 29, 2012)

So there's no reason why Menma is dark headed?  This is stupid, if Kishimoto didn't want to '_spoil the surprise_', then just make him wear a scarf around his head or a cloak, whatever.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 29, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Wait the Narutoverse now has Mantra like one piece?


Mantra is just a Hindu/Buddhist concept, dude. The series has used a buttload of concepts and ideas from different religions. One Piece has, too.


----------



## 8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Cant wait for movie to be confirmed canon.


what is there to be canon? what does it at to the main plot?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2012)

is it true that Itachi is leading the AU Akatsuki ?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 29, 2012)

It clearly isn't canon. 

For one the timeline is totally fucked. The war hasn't started yet. Naruto hasn't trained with Bee yet, but still somehow he knows both Bee and Kushina (he met both first time when he trained with Bee).

It's filler but at least it's interesting filler.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 29, 2012)

Who cares if it's canon or not? it's not like the manga is any better.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you want some ice with that burn? :ho

I think people get too caught up on what is canon and what isn't. Such things are entirely irrelevant.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 29, 2012)

8 said:


> what is there to be canon?



Jutsus. Sakura is able to do  and Kakashi is able to summon a "dog wall" (something like ). Those were never shown in the manga and while Sakura's might be presumed even if she had only ever used enhanced strenght in hands, Kakashi's totally new.


*Spoiler*: __ 






^Sakura's


^Kakashi




I mean, unless these were shown in the anime. I'm not familiar with that.



> what does it at to the main plot?



Nothing. But there are people who read Naruto for more than just the plot. I like the jutsus for example and I'm interested in that dog wall.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 29, 2012)

Isn't that just Kakashi's Doton: Doryuheki?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 29, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Isn't that just Kakashi's Doton: Doryuheki?



I thought of that, but it didn't look like it to me (faces are in a straight line, panels of "earth" are smaller and there's a border). Maybe the anime team drew it differently then? How was it drawn in the anime? Like I said, I don't watch it.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 29, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Isn't that just Kakashi's Doton: Doryuheki?


Yeah it is. It was shown in the manga as well:
,[720]


----------



## ch1p (Jul 29, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah it is. It was shown in the manga as well:
> ,[720]



Like I said, it looks different (smaller and arranged panels plus a border at the top), therefore it might be different technique. Google tells me the anime made it similar to the manga, not the movie.



If that's the same technique, you fail movie.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 29, 2012)

It's obviously the same jutsu.


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 29, 2012)

It's just a different style.  I'm sure Yamato can also use different styles with his house building jutsu.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 29, 2012)

bloody great ost. track 19,33*goosebump madness, THIS IS THE ONE TRACK(probably wearing 4th outfit) gives the old school Naruto vibe. Good ost, from the music it feels like the movie will be good


----------



## ch1p (Jul 29, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> It's obviously the same jutsu.





Chaos Control said:


> It's just a different style.  I'm sure Yamato can also use different styles with his house building jutsu.





I was hyped for this, even if it was only a variant.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 29, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> It clearly isn't canon.



For me it was CANON because Kishi made the story  but it becomes semi-CANON when editors put things into his story like sasuke and .....etc.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> It clearly isn't canon.
> 
> For one the timeline is totally fucked. The war hasn't started yet. Naruto hasn't trained with Bee yet, but still somehow he knows both Bee and Kushina (he met both first time when he trained with Bee).
> 
> It's filler but at least it's interesting filler.


 
Don't forget the village is still in one piece. Just like some of the DBZ movies, the Naruto movies don't fit in the main story (except the first three which could fit).


----------



## 8 (Jul 29, 2012)

does anyone else think Menma sounds better then Naruto? i wouldn't mind the original manga/anime and the protagonist to be called Menma.


----------



## Fay (Jul 29, 2012)

8 said:


> does anyone else think Menma sounds better then Naruto? i wouldn't mind the original manga/anime and the protagonist to be called Menma.



It depends on how his interaction with the canon characters would be . I'd rather not have the SasNar bond ruined.


----------



## 8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Fay said:


> It depends on how his interaction with the canon characters would be . I'd rather not have the SasNar bond ruined.


i meant just the name. not the design or personality. i think Menma has a better ring to it.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 29, 2012)

Shadow said:


> They showed thre preview for the live action Kenshin movie and boy did that look bad.  Like seriously bad.



Huh the trailer that was posted online recently looked okay, maybe there is something lost in figuring out what constitutes bad Japanese acting to western audiences.

Not to get too terribly off topic but are there any live action adaptations of anime that are actually done well from your perspecitve?


----------



## The Undying (Jul 29, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> If that's the same technique, you fail movie.



So you're bitching over some slight difference or two when you can clearly tell it's the same jutsu?

You're not actually being serious, are you?


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 29, 2012)

Psst Aiku..... 

Hey Aiku:

I found some more Menma/Naruto pics for you:


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 29, 2012)

Man does pics makes Sasuke look straight.... wait what lol.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 29, 2012)

Spoiler tag that shit or keep it out.

This isn't a crack pairing FC.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 29, 2012)

The Undying said:


> So you're bitching over some slight difference or two when you can clearly tell it's the same jutsu?
> 
> You're not actually being serious, are you?



I am very serious. What do you think I read the manga for? It's for the world building, not for half assed moral lessons about parenthood.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 29, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I am very serious.



Excuse me while I laugh even harder.

"OH NOES THERE'S A SMALL IRRELEVANT DETAIL CHANGED THERE GUISE, MAN THE ANIME STUDIO SUCKS BALLS"




HK-47 said:


> Spoiler tag that shit or keep it out.
> 
> This isn't a crack pairing FC.


This thread has already degenerated to shit, no helping it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 30, 2012)

yaoi fangirls are so fast


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 30, 2012)

The Undying said:


> This thread has already degenerated to shit, no helping it.



I stand by my guns.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 30, 2012)

The Undying said:


> This thread has already degenerated to shit, no helping it.



You can thank ichimelove for that.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO7dYbfO5b4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narutaru (Jul 30, 2012)

This Menma thing is getting pretty ridiculous. It's one thing to say characters look alike or are related because their hair is the same, but now all it takes is the hair color?


----------



## Aiku (Jul 30, 2012)

CarbonDated said:


> Psst Aiku.....
> 
> Hey Aiku:
> 
> I found some more Menma/Naruto pics for you:



OH MAN I'M LIKING THIS MORE THAN I SHOULD. 

I REGRET NOTHING.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Excuse me while I laugh even harder.
> 
> "OH NOES THERE'S A SMALL IRRELEVANT DETAIL CHANGED THERE GUISE, MAN THE ANIME STUDIO SUCKS BALLS"



Small irrelevant detail my ass. It makes it look different, it makes (at least) look like a variant. What do the majority of people watch Naruto for? It's for the fights and the general message, so this shit matters, otherwise you're doing it wrong. But let's assume it is irrelevant. If the anime studio can't stay consistent in a small irrelevant detail, it's _my_ fault.

Well, shit.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 30, 2012)

sharingan no menma!

[YOUTUBE]-PAOjv989QI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 30, 2012)

Jaga said:


> sharingan no menma!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-PAOjv989QI[/YOUTUBE]



O_O This movie just got MORE EPIC LOOKING!!


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 30, 2012)

Seeing Naruto in the Minato garb reminds me of why he needs that Sage Cape back.

It's pays tribute to his father, while keeping it's own unique personal flair to it.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 30, 2012)

CarbonDated said:


> Psst Aiku.....
> 
> Hey Aiku:
> 
> I found some more Menma/Naruto pics for you:




Menma


----------



## MinatoKushina (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone has the box office charts for this movie already?


----------



## The Undying (Jul 30, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Small irrelevant detail my ass. It makes it look different, it makes (at least) look like a variant. What do the majority of people watch Naruto for? It's for the fights and the general message, so this shit matters, otherwise you're doing it wrong. But let's assume it is irrelevant. If the anime studio can't stay consistent in a small irrelevant detail, it's _my_ fault.



It _is_ your fault. You ever notice how you're the only one making mountains out of molehills because nobody agrees with your idea that it's new, how everyone else is telling you it pretty much looks the same, how you're getting your panties in a bunch over something extremely minor like a few rearranged "panels" and a border? If you assume something that irrelevant qualifies as a variant or act like it's some kind of huge flaw because the anime team changed a couple of minuscule details, good luck getting anyone to take you seriously.

Actually, forget it. I ain't getting dragged to your level in a battle of semantics. You've made it clear from your other posts here that arguing with you is like arguing with a child with his ears closed, repeatedly screaming "I CAN'T HEAR YOU". If Matrix had slightly better spelling and grammar, I wouldn't be able to tell a difference between the two of you.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, Kogyo Tsushinsha's box office ranking is out.
We won't know gross/bussiness until box office mojo gives report in 2 days.

No.1-Umizaru (Live action)
No.2-The Dark Knight rises (Live action)
No.3-Road to Ninja
No.4-Okami kodomo no ame to yuki
No.5-latest Pokemon
No.6-Eight ranger(?)
No.7-Helter Skelter
No-8-Brave(?)
No-9-Amazing Spiderman
No-10-latest Anpanman
Its ranking almost same as box office mojo; one title may differ by one rank, like that.

Altough I can't find Kogyo Tsushinsha's box office ranking of last year, going by box office mojo's ranking, Blood Prison(2011) had opened at 6th position, Lost tower(2010) was at 7th, Naruto-2009 at 5th, Naruto-2008 at 3rd, Naruto-2007 at 5th, Naruto movie 3 at 5th. 
position is a relative thing so, comparing this to previous years' Naruto movies may not give good idea, but when weekend gross will be out, it will.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Seeing Naruto in the Minato garb reminds me of why he needs that Sage Cape back.
> 
> It's pays tribute to his father, while keeping it's own unique personal flair to it.



I always thought it was a wasted opportunity. Naruto should have inquired about his parents after the seal was broken, a box of things should have been handed to him, and it should include that cloak.



The Undying said:


> You ever notice how you're the only one making mountains out of molehills



Yeah, I didn't notice, considering this and the lack of good fights were the only times I complained about in this thread. I've been here since the beginning of it, more or less, and these were the two instances I didn't like something. Quite the exaggeration there. And if two comments is what you consider a mountain out of a molehill, I pity you.



> Actually, forget it. I ain't getting dragged to your level in a battle of semantics. You've made it clear from your other posts here that arguing with you is like arguing with a child with his ears closed, repeatedly screaming "I CAN'T HEAR YOU". If Matrix had slightly better spelling and grammar, I wouldn't be able to tell a difference between the two of you.



*raises brow*


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 30, 2012)

The tranlsation of the spoiler of movie I posted before 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> NARUTO劇場版　「ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE」　公開となりました
> 
> この日をずっと待っていました…！！
> 
> ...






Good story Kishi


----------



## takL (Jul 30, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Well, Kogyo Tsushinsha's box office ranking is out.
> We won't know gross/bussiness until box office mojo gives report in 2 days.
> 
> No.1-Umizaru (Live action)
> ...



according to MovieWalker's twitter
RTN was seen by 254.025 people and made 302.080.500 yen in the weekend and the net survey says the ratio of males to females is 42:58、and by age,  16 to 19 year-olds come in first at 32.1％ among the audience.


----------



## CarbonDated (Jul 30, 2012)

Justice said:


> Menma



@Aiku
@Justice

If you want lots more Menma fanart, you should head over to the Uzumaki Naruto FC, because I've posted something like 40 or so fanart there at least


----------



## takL (Jul 30, 2012)

i add a bit more from my memory.

menma uses a saturn like rasengan to bomb konoha. he calls it "dai(big)rasen(spiral) ring". when naruto sees it/smaller version of it he says "he even uses rasen shuriken".

when menma is down tobi takes over menmas body and activates a sharingan only on the right eye. and naruto hits him with a rasengan using a kunai just like the real minato did. then tobi goes "for the first time in 16 years i took it (the rasengan)"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 30, 2012)

takL said:


> according to MovieWalker's twitter
> RTN was seen by 254.025 people and made 302.080.500 yen in the weekend and the net survey says the ratio of males to females is 42:58、and by age,  16 to 19 year-olds come in first at 32.1％ among the audience.



This movie is in 3rd place but it didn't do well in sales did it?


----------



## The Undying (Jul 30, 2012)

takL said:


> i add a bit more from my memory.
> 
> menma uses a saturn like rasengan to bomb konoha. he calls it "dai(big)rasen(spiral) ring". when naruto sees it/smaller version of it he says "he even uses rasen shuriken".
> 
> when menma is down tobi takes over menmas body and activates a sharingan only on the right eye. and naruto hits him with a rasengan using a kunai just like the real minato did. then tobi goes "for the first time in 16 years i took it (the rasengan)"



Do you remember if Menma's seiyuu changes when he's possessed by Tobi? That's something I've always wondered about for some reason.



Ch1p said:


> Yeah, I didn't notice, considering this and the lack of good fights were the only times I complained about in this thread. I've been here since the beginning of it, more or less, and these were the two instances I didn't like something. Quite the exaggeration there. And if two comments is what you consider a mountain out of a molehill, I pity you.



I was obviously talking about your continued obsessive defense of it being a different technique/variation when everyone else is saying "Um it looks virtually the same to me", not the number of complaints you had about the movie. So I couldn't care less if someone with terrible reading comprehension pities me.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2012)

The Undying said:


> I was obviously talking about your continued obsessive defense of it being a different technique/variation when everyone else is saying "Um it looks virtually the same to me", not the number of complaints you had about the movie. So I couldn't care less if someone with terrible reading comprehension pities me.



My continued obsessive defence? I mentioned the new jutsu once. One person said it might be the same, I pointed it out it had different details so it could be a variant. The same person and another disagreed and I commented I disliked that if that was the case, because the anime team sucks on continuity. Two posts man. Two posts. Ya think two pots is obsessive? You calling me out on these two posts already surpasses the number of "continued obsessive defencive posts" you accuse me of. So are you continually and defensively obsessing about how someone else dislikes that the anime team sucks?

Terrible reading comprehension? Oh my. Fucking dupes.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 30, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> My continued obsessive defence? I mentioned the new jutsu once. One person said it might be the same, I pointed it out it had different details so it could be a variant. The same person and another disagreed and I commented I disliked that if that was the case, because the anime team sucks on continuity. Two posts man. Two posts. Ya think two pots is obsessive? You calling me out on these two posts already surpasses the number of "continued obsessive defencive posts" you accuse me of. So are you continually and defensively obsessing about how someone else dislikes that the anime team sucks?
> 
> Terrible reading comprehension? Oh my. Fucking dupes.



Are you guys really fighting over a jutsu?


----------



## The Undying (Jul 30, 2012)

By obsessive defense I mean the content of those few posts, not the quantity.

Your frustration here is actually kind of funny because your reading comprehension and spelling looks to get progressively worse with each new post.


----------



## takL (Jul 30, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Do you remember if Menma's seiyuu changes when he's possessed by Tobi? That's something I've always wondered about for some reason.
> 
> i remember the voice that said "for the first time in 16 yrs...." was tobis
> 
> ...


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Are you guys really fighting over a jutsu?



Better than to fight about pairings. 



The Undying said:


> By obsessive defense I mean the content of those few posts, not the quantity.



For the content? I just said I disliked it and that spanned for... one post. Yet you used obsessive and continually, so your accusation isn't for the content of one post, but for several. Dat semantics you mentioned before. I have terrible readding comprehension? Were you looking in the mirror when you said such a thing?



> Your frustration here is actually kind of funny because your reading comprehension looks to get progressively worse with each new post.



You're either not even trying to hide who you are or you're very good at emulating a certain someone.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> The tranlsation of the spoiler of movie I posted before
> 
> 
> Good story Kishi



Honestly, I don't see how Naruto's lack of understanding on this could possibly compare to Sakura's lack of understanding. I mean, she can never imagine a lifetime without two loving parents, there's a whole world of issues that comes with being orphaned that she just would never be able to comprehend. It's not like there's a plus side in having the people that care for you to be dead and gone.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 30, 2012)

takL said:


> donno. i dont think its bad.


Indeed. 302.080.500 yen is fucking impressive.



Ch1p said:


> For the content? I just said I disliked it and that spanned for... one post. Yet you used obsessive and continually, so your accusation isn't for the content of one post, but for several.



Yes, more than one. You were obsessively making a huge deal over a harmlessly small matter, continuing to do so in your initial response to me. Can I add piss-poor memory to bad reading comprehension? I think I can.

And no, I'm fairly new here.



> Were you looking in the mirror when you said such a thing?


Oh come on, surely you can come up with a better comeback than that. lol


----------



## Saunion (Jul 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Honestly, I don't see how Naruto's lack of understanding on this could possibly compare to Sakura's lack of understanding. I mean, she can never imagine a lifetime without two loving parents, there's a whole world of issues that comes with being orphaned that she just would never be able to comprehend. It's not like there's a plus side in having the people that care for you to be dead and gone.



I don't see how this helped Naruto "understand" Sakura either. Naruto acts hostile with Minato and Kushina at first because he knows they're not his real parents, not because he's pissed at them for ridiculously petty reasons like Sakura is.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 30, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Better than to fight about pairings.



Touche.. Touche


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I don't see how this helped Naruto "understand" Sakura either. Naruto acts hostile with Minato and Kushina at first because he knows they're not his real parents, not because he's pissed at them for ridiculously petty reasons like Sakura is.



Really. If an orphan tells the averge kid that they should learn to appreciate their loving parents, it's gonna be like "hey, he would know wouldn't he? I probably should!"

However if that kid in turns tells the orphan that they don't understand how annoying it can be to have parents, and how lucky they are to not have such lording over them, they should probably shut the fuck up.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Yes, more than one. You were obsessively making a huge deal over a harmlessly small matter, continuing to do so in your responses to me. Can I add piss-poor memory to bad reading comprehension? I think I can.



So obsessively did I complain about it that I have posted 3x times more about your shit assessment than I did about addressing that detail.



> piss-poor memory



Oh so it isn't me you're trying to troll.  Well played.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 30, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> So obsessively did I complain about it that I have posted 3x times more about your shit assessment than I did about addressing that detail.



Irrelevant. Again this isn't about quantity, even if that's what you're trying so hard to divert the subject to. I was just talking about "OH NO YOU FAIL MOVIE" and all of your follow ups on that to a matter as stupid as Douryuheki having extremely slight alterations. I see that as an obsessive response to something in the movie, especially if it continues after one post.

I'm not even trying to troll you and you're so visibly riled up that you're constantly changing the original point of the debate to you being falsely accused and victimized because of some imagined point I wasn't even really trying to make. Or something. I just find it kind of humorous I guess?

Everything about you screams "OVERREACTION", even now. I guess that's what I was trying to point out to begin with.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 30, 2012)

takL said:


> according to MovieWalker's twitter
> RTN was seen by 254.025 people and made 302.080.500 yen in the weekend and the net survey says the ratio of males to females is 42:58、and by age,  16 to 19 year-olds come in first at 32.1％ among the audience.



I was expecting that much  based on its position.


NarutoLuffy said:


> This movie is in 3rd place but it didn't do well in sales did it?


It did well.
That is more than double of previous movie and like I mentioned sells number is as of expected from its rank.
Blood prison's was US$1,570, 739, while this ones, converting yen to dollar the figure takL posted, it is US$3,854,544. (2.5 times BP)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 30, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> I was expecting that much  based on its position.
> 
> It did well.
> That is more than double of previous movie and like I mentioned sells number is as of expected from its rank.
> Blood prison's was US$1,570, 739, while this ones, converting yen to dollar the figure takL posted, it is US$3,854,544. (2.5 times BP)



That's great  but I heard Strong World made over 11.0 million in one weekend.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 30, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> That's great  but I heard Strong World made over 11.0 million in one weekend.



Nothing can compare to One Piece in current Japanese entertainment. It's just a commercial behemoth.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know, can we not bring up One Piece wank in a thread where it's not necessary?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2012)

He's not wanking One Piece, he's just stating a fact.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2012)

Still currently unnecessary to bring up, unless someone asked how Naruto: Road to Ninja was doing against One Piece: Strong World in sales, which no one did.

Basically just mentioning it ensures a "Who's dick is longer" contest between Naruto fans and One Piece fans, which is not needed in a thread like this.

Granted it's already been filled with pairing wars and useless debates from one member to another due to personal reasons, so there's not much more that can happen to make it more derailed.


----------



## MangaR (Jul 30, 2012)

Jaga said:


> sharingan no menma!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-PAOjv989QI[/YOUTUBE]



OMG! Sakura surely knows how to pick Uchiha partners


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Irrelevant. Again this isn't about quantity, even if that's what you're trying so hard to divert the subject to. I was just talking about "OH NO YOU FAIL MOVIE" and all of your follow ups on that to a matter as stupid as Douryuheki having extremely slight alterations. I see that as an obsessive response to something in the movie, especially if it continues after one post.
> 
> I'm not even trying to troll you and you're so visibly riled up that you're constantly changing the original point of the debate to you being falsely accused and victimized because of some imagined point I wasn't even really trying to make. Or something. I just find it kind of humorous I guess?
> 
> Everything about you screams "OVERREACTION", even now. I guess that's what I was trying to point out to begin with.



You edited that post one hour after you posted it and you think I'm the one overreacting.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Still currently unnecessary to bring up, unless someone asked how Naruto: Road to Ninja was doing against One Piece: Strong World in sales, which no one did.
> 
> Basically just mentioning it ensures a "Who's dick is longer" contest between Naruto fans and One Piece fans, which is not needed in a thread like this.
> 
> Granted it's already been filled with pairing wars, so there's not much more to make it more derailed.



Well, OK. I don't think that was the intent though, but I know what you mean...



Ch1p said:


> You edited that post one hour after you posted it and you think I'm the one overreacting.



Yes, you are. As the edit could be anything from adding a sentence, to simply adding a period at the end of an already existing one. It's going to have the message regardless of the degree of the edit.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 30, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> You edited that post one hour after you posted it and you think I'm the one overreacting.



Whoa, I'm just trying to clarify a bit here. Isn't that what you wanted me to do?

That post in itself is another overreaction by the way, and since it seems you keep changing the subject in an attempt to get the last word I'm just gonna stop myself right here.


----------



## Combine (Jul 30, 2012)

So, to sum up, the movie did great for it's opening box-office weekend pull, earning about twice more than Blood Prison did for its opening. Nice.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 30, 2012)

That CM of Menma with subs:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC0dz4_ze5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2012)

Combine said:


> So, to sum up, the movie did great for it's opening box-office weekend pull, earning about twice more than Blood Prison did for its opening. Nice.



well, the advertisement for this movie is by far the strongest for any naruto movie. i am not surprised that it got this much movie goers on it's opening weekend. 

i am seriusly wondering what was the budget for the advertisement department? did they change it or something?.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2012)

No camrip yet. *sulks*



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> That CM of Menma with subs:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC0dz4_ze5k[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 






















^You. Leak already.

I'm unsure what this is supposed to be (advertising, most likely some poster):


*Spoiler*: _Menma VS Naruto_ 




^Why is AU!Naruto the one / only smirking. Naruto, why u no smirk like that anymore.


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 30, 2012)

Question: Is the voice of menma voiced by naruto voice actress ?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey where can I get the boobleg of the movie? 
When will be out with translation in English under to read? 

THanks


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 30, 2012)

Haven't heard of any bootlegs yet. Japan's pretty strict about these things, so I hear.

A good quality fansub will be out around late April/early May of *next year* (yes, 2013) when the DVD becomes available.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 30, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Haven't heard of any bootlegs yet. Japan's pretty strict about these things, so I hear.
> 
> A good quality fansub will be out around late April/early May of *next year* (yes, 2013) when the DVD becomes available.



What  

Cant rep you


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 30, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Haven't heard of any bootlegs yet. Japan's pretty strict about these things, so I hear.
> .



if the person recorded he would have to leave japan to upload the movie lol


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2012)

Dat nardo vs memna fight, dont want to wait for subs.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 30, 2012)

Wooooooooow my comment just show up in RTN movie blog 


> new movie (Road To Ninja) will be Naruto/Sakura movie.  Thank you,Thank you,Thank you,Thank you,Thank you,Thank you,Thank you
> 新しい映画「ロード トゥ ニンジャ」はナルトとサクラの映画ですね ありがとう、ありがとう！！！



I don't believe Kishi read it and post it in Naruto-movie.com (official site) 


Survey from official Naruto site: "Why you love Naruto so much?" 
Link removed


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 30, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Wooooooooow my comment just show up in RTN movie blog
> 
> 
> I don't believe Kishi read it and post it in Naruto-movie.com (official site)
> ...





Why of all people? Kishi I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## Vash (Jul 30, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Wooooooooow my comment just show up in RTN movie blog
> 
> 
> I don't believe Kishi read it and post it in Naruto-movie.com (official site)
> ...



Jone a 24 year old male?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 30, 2012)

Jak said:


> Jone a 24 year old male?



sorry I just lied on my name and my country and my age LOOOOL 




NarutoLuffy said:


> Why of all people? Kishi I'm disappointed in you.



around billions people in the world 
kishi choosed just 25 comments  
Two are NS comments and one of two is mine


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 30, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> That's great  but I heard Strong World made over 11.0 million in one weekend.


Yep, Dat Oda.  Showing Kubos and Kishis everywhere how it's done.


----------



## Vash (Jul 30, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> sorry I just lied on my name and my country and my age LOOOOL



John, 48, American? 



Louis-954 said:


> Yep, Dat Oda.  *Showing Kubos and Kishis everywhere how it's done*.



Fuck, lets hope not


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 30, 2012)

Jak said:


> Fuck, lets hope not


Too late. 

He'll do it again in December too with his new movie.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah that's nice but here's not the place for your premature ejaculation.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 30, 2012)

These blog comments are retarded.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 30, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Yep, Dat Oda.  Showing Kubos and Kishis everywhere how it's done.



Lol but Road To Ninja sold twice as much as Blood Prison did. That's a huge feat for Kishi.

Kishi is probably the only mangaka that can get close to Oda in sales but he still pales in comparsion . We will see the results of the new volume this friday. Let's see if it surpassed over 1.5 million.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 30, 2012)

Seriously, I'm pretty sure this is not the One Piece movie thread. Take the wank somewhere else.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 30, 2012)

Saunion said:


> These blog comments are retarded.



My point exactly.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Kishi is probably the only mangaka that can get close to Oda in sales but he still pales in comparsion . We will see the results of the new volume this friday. Let's see if it surpassed over 1.5 million.


The new Naruto volume is this Friday? I know a new OP volume is releasing soon but I didn't know Naruto was as well. Must buy. ~.~


----------



## Delicious (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 31, 2012)

so, can anybody tell me if


*Spoiler*: __ 



there is a specific reason why tobi was able to possess menma to fight naruto? like, the fact that menma gave in into the darkness of his heart or something? or its just tobi's ability?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> so, can anybody tell me if
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Pretty sure it was just Tobi's ability. He created the AU after all, so he's probably the equivalent to God in it, everything bends to his will. It's probably not so different than how he is able to possess the Kyuubi/Yagura.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> all　全部！
> 【uchihamadara・17才・女性・イラク Iraq】






I think this comment was the most insightful of them all. It just touches the heart.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 31, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Pretty sure it was just Tobi's ability. He created the AU after all, so he's probably the equivalent to God in it, everything bends to his will. It's probably not so different than how he is able to possess the Kyuubi/Yagura.


yeah, i am questioning because the way that he did it to menma seems to be quite something, could shred some light on who tobi really is, at least his body


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, i am questioning because the way that he did it to menma seems to be quite something, could shred some light on who tobi really is, at least his body


How exactly does it happen? I thought it was just Genjutsu.


----------



## calimike (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## takL (Jul 31, 2012)

MinatoRider said:


> Question: Is the voice of menma voiced by naruto voice actress ?



yes. 
i was impressed with her voice acting in the movie.




Jeαnne said:


> so, can anybody tell me if
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



according to tobi the limited tukuyomi creates the parallel world reflecting what the target(s) desired right before the jutsu is cast. even the caster cant have the tukuyomi world their way or change it once its created.

tobi couldnt even go to the tukuyomi world physically so he was an astral body in there. menma called him a ghost. and when menma fell flat and  stunned he was taken over by tobi.

an evil spirits would possess people, no?


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 31, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Yep, Dat Oda.  Showing Kubos and Kishis everywhere how it's done.



You think you would be making that comparison if Naruto and One Piece did hit  theaters the same day it premieres in Japan with subtitles for the different language?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 31, 2012)

I want ask if anyone has his/her comment posted in Movie blog? or just me?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2012)

> You think you would be making that comparison if Naruto and One Piece  did hit  theaters the same day it premieres in Japan with subtitles for  the different language?


Toei and Shuiesha would never do something that stupid. They would never put their two biggest breadwinners in the theatre at the same time, both films would suffer for it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2012)

Kage said:


> yeah that's nice but here's not the place for your premature ejaculation.





Mutant Anemone said:


> Seriously, I'm pretty sure this is not the One Piece movie thread. Take the wank somewhere else.


This and this. 

I'm a One Piece fan but seriously go somewhere else if you want to talk about it this isn't the place for it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> This and this.
> 
> I'm a One Piece fan but seriously go somewhere else if you want to talk about it this isn't the place for it.


Welcome to yesterday.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 31, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Why of all people? Kishi I'm disappointed in you.



Seemed pretty evident that the more exotic the country the comment was posted from the better chance it had to be chosen.

Just what I think.

oh Italia  can't believe Germany got on and you didn't


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 31, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Toei and Shuiesha would never do something that stupid. They would never put their two biggest breadwinners in the theatre at the same time, both films would suffer for it.




Let me repeat myself little better.

Naruto in theater Jun 28 2012
One Piece in theater Jul 28 2012

The same day it premieres Japan theaters will be the same day it premieres in theater around the world with subtitles for every language. If that happens One Piece will never beat Naruto and worse in the US.
One Peace is Popular in Japan I give you that I also like One Piece too, but Naruto is more Popular than one Piece world wide.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 31, 2012)

$3,799,276


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 31, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Let me repeat myself little better.
> 
> Naruto in theater Jun 28 2012
> One Piece in theater Jul 28 2012
> ...



You are not getting what he said.
He means that if both films were released on the same day shuseia will not get the amount of money the film is supposed to make. It will make people choose which one to see. It's all about the money in Japan.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 31, 2012)

Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Grosses $3.8 Million USD

new scan


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 1, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Let me repeat myself little better.
> 
> Naruto in theater Jun 28 2012
> One Piece in theater Jul 28 2012
> ...


One Piece would still probably win. Anime in theatres doesn't do nearly as well in in other countries as it does it Japan. 

But again, Toei/Shuiesha would never put their two main moneymakers in the cinema at the same time. They space their movies 6 months apart for a reason. If they didn't both series would suffer for it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2012)

Jaga said:


> Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Grosses $3.8 Million USD
> 
> new scan



Menma


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> $3,799,276



idk about other naruto movies or monies in japan but it isn't that low?


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2012)

Apparently the movie has made double the money that the other Shippuuden movies made during their first week.
Does anyone know how much money the old Naruto movies made?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 1, 2012)

*According , 
Blood Prison: $1,570,739
Lost Tower: $1,996,531
The Will of Fire Still Burn:$2,012,340
Bonds: $2,032,180 
Naruto Shippūden: $1,840,542
Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom:$1,042,598	*


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice, totally stomped it's predecessors.


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

i don't know why one piece comparison is coming..
it sells 6 times than any other manga in japan... it is a manga for age six to sixty,easy to read and a lot more family will go to see a one piece movie than naruto...

i am happy that people liked it...kishi has done lots of work for this one...it should bear the fruit....


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 1, 2012)

Received some items from Japan today...


*Spoiler*: __ 






Movie manga volume (84 pages), Motion Comic DVD (slipcase, battle card and disc, run time 34 minutes), manga volume 61 (224 pages, ch 576-587), official theatrical pamphlet (40 pages), and a pair of movie fliers (front and back).


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2012)

How much was all that? Also I can assume you ordered it online while not in Japan?


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Olivia said:


> How much was all that? Also I can assume you ordered it online while not in Japan?




eBay auctions from a seller offering the items as separate lots. As far as I am aware the theatrical items like the motion comic DVD and pamphlet are not available from retail locations or websites so you would have to purchase from someone that picked them up at the theaters.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Received some items from Japan today...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Omg 

Anyway what is in the movie manga volume, pretty curious. A manga version of the movie?


----------



## Oturan (Aug 1, 2012)

I heard some people actually traveled to japan to see this movie. Even the people who dub Naruto went to see it..
lucky mofos


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 1, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Omg
> 
> Anyway what is in the movie manga volume, pretty curious. A manga version of the movie?



The manga volume is in the second section of the book and has the prequel story that leads up to the events of the movie, which has been discussed in the Konoha Library section. It was also featured in the volume 34 WSJ magazine issue along with chapter 594.

The first 30 pages of the book is called "Road of Naruto" and appears to be almost like a mini databook section that shows a bunch of panels and images from the manga with informational captions regarding specific characters, and pretty much looks like a general character overview and story timeline.

The last section of the book is "Making of Road to Ninja" that has several of the rough character sketches and info for movie characters. It appears to cover Sakura's parents with their full pages of rough sketches, and a handful of individual sketches of Hinata, Ino, Tenten, Neji, Guy, Kakashi, Shikamaru, Kiba, Chouji, the movie's new masked beasts and sages, and Menma. Also has what appears to be some panels of the storyboard pages with Naruto and Sakura.

Oh and under the dust jacket on the book front cover itself is the "Brady Bunch" style images of the AU character's faces that I think was posted in one of these earlier threads, and the back cover has several of the toads from the movie. Quite a few humorous designs there. 


*Spoiler*: _front cover_ 









*Spoiler*: _back cover_


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 2, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> The manga volume is in the second section of the book and has the prequel story that leads up to the events of the movie, which has been discussed in the Konoha Library section. It was also featured in the volume 34 WSJ magazine issue along with chapter 594.
> 
> The first 30 pages of the book is called "Road of Naruto" and appears to be almost like a mini databook section that shows a bunch of panels and images from the manga with informational captions regarding specific characters, and pretty much looks like a general character overview and story timeline.
> 
> ...



Oh i see, thanks for explaining  Interesting 

The toads are cute, LoL snake toad.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 2, 2012)

Overall cool books and DVD.
So volume of shinobi has the following
*-Road to Naruto-the movie (one shot)*
It was also published in #WSJ34
Now available for read on official site. 
Fan scan came out two weeks ago.
*-Road of Naruto*
Summary of Naruto.
Now available online on official site.
*-Making of Road to Ninja*
Character designs of certain charcters. I have seen  these.
Storyboard with Naruto & Sakura. I'm not sure if I have seen this one.
*-Kishimoto sensei's interview*
takL posted few lines . Although I would like to see scan of full interview.    

Seeing the veriety of Toads I wish there was some anime/episode on them.
Btw how much longer is actual motion comic i.e excluding the interview ?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Aug 2, 2012)

When i heard of Menma Naruto, i became super excited for the movie. 
The pic of Menma Naruto looked like a bit skinny Sasuke. But i thought "It's still Naruto".

Reading more into stuff (after movie was displayed at cinemas in Japan) i found out Menma Naruto has Sharrigan as well.

Where as AU Sasuke only seems to have that "relaxed" personality of RW Naruto. Sasuke doesn't have blond hair (Why does Menma have black but Sasuke does not have blond?). 


So it really seems like Kishimoto is wanking to Sasuke all fucken day long.


Sharringan, Looks like Sasuke.
Black hair.


What's left of "Naruto" in Menma? the fact that he's jincurinkii?




I seriously hope that Menma Naruto is more Naruto than i imagine he is. If he's a Sasuke clone i will be pissed. Again why the hell does Naruto have black hair and Sasuke does not have blond hair? Considering MenMa's hair color and sharringan is from Sasuke's character...

this perception of MenMa Naruto keeps confirming the not so absurd claim that Sasuke is Kishimoto's wanking character.


*EDIT*
Sasuke level: over 9000:


So much for wanting a evil Naruto. He looks very much like a clone of emo Sasuke. 

I wonder what reason for the grey/black hair other than he's a evil or darkness person.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 2, 2012)

Menma has only sharingan when Tobi takes control of him after he's defeated by Naruto. And he only looks like Sasuke because Kishimoto's characters all look the same except they have different haircuts.  

Other than that he fights with some sort of nuke rasengan and turns into Kyuubi, so calm down and take a deep breath.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 2, 2012)

Oturan said:


> I heard some people actually traveled to japan to see this movie. Even the people who dub Naruto went to see it..
> lucky mofos



The Naruto franchise is *that * awesome.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 2, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Menma has only sharingan when Tobi takes control of him after he's defeated by Naruto. And he only looks like Sasuke because Kishimoto's characters all look the same except they have different haircuts.
> 
> Other than that he fights with some sort of nuke rasengan and turns into Kyuubi, so calm down and take a deep breath.



You must be talking about Kubo's characters.

Menma doesn't turn into Kyuubi, he rides on Kyuubi's head like a boss.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 2, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> You must be talking about Kubo's characters.
> 
> Menma doesn't turn into Kyuubi, he rides on Kyuubi's head like a boss.



Naruto does the same when he opens the seal to fight black Kyuubi. It's just the way the Kyuubi transformation looks in this movie.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 2, 2012)

Has anyone figured out if this movie fits in with the manga timeline, or is it just going by Random Movie Time?


----------



## Saunion (Aug 2, 2012)

Mutant Anemone said:


> Has anyone figured out if this movie fits in with the manga timeline, or is it just going by Random Movie Time?



Random movie time.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 2, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Random movie time.



Bummer. It can't be reconciled at all?


----------



## Saunion (Aug 2, 2012)

No, Naruto knows Bee and both of his parents but he isn't friendly with Kurama. This movie should take place in the middle of the war and it obviously doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 2, 2012)

Saunion said:


> No, Naruto knows Bee and both of his parents but he isn't friendly with Kurama. This movie should take place in the middle of the war and it obviously doesn't make any sense.



Ah, thanks. I haven't been keeping up with the manga so I wasn't sure.

As far as I know, none of the spoilers have said anything about characters mentioning the war in the movie. But again, I haven't been paying much attention.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 2, 2012)

Since when have these movies ever been canon? If you don't see it in the serialized manga, it's not apart of the main story.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 2, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Since when have these movies ever been canon? If you don't see it in the serialized manga, it's not apart of the main story.



i wonder if sakura's parents will make it to the manga.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 2, 2012)

This movie isn't to be taken as part of main Naruto Shippuden anime storyline.
Same with Blood Prison.
These two movie are not called Naruto Shippuden movie.
People in English fandom wrongly call it though, but official name site/info never call it as a Naruto Shipppuden movie  but simply Naruto movie.


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Aug 3, 2012)

From 2ch:

■8月4日(土)
「最強ジャンプ」…フルパワー忍伝とコラボ企画
Shippuuden 142
「日経エンタテイメント！」…岸本インタビュー
PM4:00アニマックス
「劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝 火の意志を継ぐ者」

■8月5日(日)
PM9:00キッズステーション
「劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-大活劇！雪姫忍法帖だってばよ！」
「木の葉の里の大うん動会」
PM11:00アニマックス
「劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝」

UCキャナルシティ13
TOHOシネマズ福津にて竹内順子(ナルト役)さんの舞台挨拶決定
Link removed

■8月6日(月)
週刊少年ジャンプ36･37合併号

■8月7日(火)
PM6:00・6:30
TX「フルパワー忍伝」
夏場やっぱり貝パンスタイルです！

■8月9日(木)
PM12:00・PM2:00 BSジャパン
「劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-ブラッド･プリズン」
PM7:00・8:00
TX「ナルト疾風伝 」
誓いの時・さらば猪鹿蝶!!・(1時間SP)

■8月10日(金)
PM6:00・6:30
TX「サキよみジャンBANG！」
声優挑戦！ロック・リーの青春フルパワー忍伝

■8月11日(土)
PM4:00アニマックス
「劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝 ザ･ロストタワー」
「そよ風伝 ナルトと魔神と3つのお願いだってばよ！」

鳴門市阿波踊りでトークショー
ナルト役とチョウジ役の声優さんによるトークショー


■8月12日(日)
PM9:00キッズステーション
「劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-大激突！幻の地底遺跡だってばよ！」
PM11:00アニマックス
「劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝 絆」 

Videos (Junko Takeuchi)


----------



## takL (Aug 3, 2012)

Saunion said:


> No, Naruto knows Bee and both of his parents but he isn't friendly with Kurama. This movie should take place in the middle of the war.



i think tobi is yet to start the 4th shinobi world war in the movie. seemingly naruto is back home right after the 9b training under bee (n kushina).
so the setting is already different than manga.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2012)

takL said:


> i think tobi is yet to start the 4th shinobi world war in the movie. seemingly naruto is back home right after the 9b training under bee (n kushina).
> so the setting is already different than manga.


the moment naruto was in konoha and knew his parents were alive, i knew this movie has nothing to do with the manga.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 4, 2012)

No new trailer, preview? And where is the Road to Ninja ED?


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 4, 2012)

Whoa the scene in one of youtube video where evil naruto smile is scared me, he look like devil. I never thought evil naruto can be that wicked, dark naruto is nothing compared to him 

and I wonders why girls on this forum have hards on with evil naruto, is it because he looks like lovechild of sasuke/naruto ?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> No new trailer, preview? And where is the Road to Ninja ED?



There doesn't seem to be any more at the moment


----------



## ryz (Aug 4, 2012)

I was reading the wiki article on Hinata when I cam upon this:





> The alternate world's Hinata, compared to the Hinata that Naruto and Sakura know, is more aggressive and very confident with herself and her figure. She also is very tempered, lashing out on those annoy her or make her angry as in the case of punishing the alternate Neji Hyūga for his peeping antics and *shooting down advances from the alternate Sasuke Uchiha*. The change in her personality stems from Hinata and Neji changing fates: *rather than Neji losing his father, Hinata is the one to lose her father* thus having her grow up without her parents and to become more stern for the sake of her clan and her sister Hanabi.



Any source for the bold? I didn't know AU!Sasuke made any passes on AU!Hinata, or that AU!Hiashi was dead...


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd guess that may be pure speculation or fanfiction though if there is a source for that info it may be in the theatrical pamphlet that was given out at the movie or in the RTN manga edition book that was bundled with the volume 61 manga. In the theatrical pamphlet there are brief sections for each character as well as Q&A interview with Kishimoto that may cover that info. There is also a section of short interviews of all the cast members, which is interesting to see all the voice actor's photos with their character.


----------



## MinatoRider (Aug 4, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> and I wonders why girls on this forum have hards on with evil naruto, is it because he looks like lovechild of sasuke/naruto ?



Cause He sort of looks like a vampire. twilight anyone ? lol


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 4, 2012)

Now that I look closer at the theatrical pamphlet it contains multiple stills of scenes in the movie. 

Full list of 77 image descriptions in spoiler tag:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Story section
1. Tobi tossing the crystal ball while confronting Naruto and Sakura in the park.
2. Guy and Lee using Dynamic Entry kick on Kisame.
3. Naruto seeing Minato and Kushina preparing a meal in his home.
4. Sakura accidentally(?) ripping off Lee's green jumpsuit to reveal him wearing Tenten's underwear as Hinata, Tenten and Naruto react.
5. Sakura in her home pigging out on jars of food on a table.
6. Kiba getting his ass bitten by Akamaru when first meeting with Naruto and Sakura in the park along with Shino and Hinata.
7. Kushina yelling at Naruto with her 9-ponytail hair.
8. Closeup of Tobi's Sharingan.
9. Minato giving a ^_^ smile.
10. Masked Menma coming out of some smoke.
11. Sasuke handing Sakura a rose.
12. Kakashi giving a thumbs up.
13. Naruto confronting Gamaken, Gamabunta, and Gamahiro.
14. Menma with the masked beasts and sages.
15. Naruto in 4th Hokage jacket snarling.
16. Minato holding an injured(?) Tsunade while three Konoha shinobi are trapped in purple barriers.
17. Menma holding up a purple/black orb with multiple orbiting rings around it, may be the village destroying Rasengan "Saturn" variant.
18. Minato, Kushina, Guy, Tsunade and Kakashi on guard with the aforementioned three Konoha shinobi tagging along.
19. Kyuubi and Dark Kyuubi fighting on water, with what looks like Kyuubi biting Dark Kyuubi's rear leg or otherwise getting kicked in the face.
20. Naruto in 4th Hokage jacket facing off against Dark Kyuubi.
21. Naruto in 4th Hokage jacket unconsious under water.
22. Deidara riding a C2 clay dragon.
23. Kyuubi and Dark Kyuubi lunging at each other.
24. Minato and Kishina guarding each other with kunai drawn.
25. Dark(?) Kyuubi firing a red bijuu blast.
26. Sakura with arms stretched out in chains on some pillars at the end of a bridge.

Character section
27. Kyuubi appearing in Konoha.
28. Dark(?) Kyuubi leaping and about to fire another bijuu blast.
29. Sakura's parents Kizashi and Mebuki in Konoha laughing.
30. Iruka yelling at Naruto in Ichiraku ramen store.
31. Sasuke holding a rose.
32. Tsunade at her desk.
33. Shizune holding Tonton.
34. Sai drawing in his scroll.
35. Shikamaru talking on his wireless radio.
36. Chouji laughing.
37. Ino smiling.
38. Kiba and Akamaru appearing from smoke of Gatsuga attack.
39. Hinata reacting to Naruto's "Good luck!/Do your best!"
40. Shino looking badass.
41. Lee giving a thumbs up.
42. Neji smiling.
43. Tenten in prepared stance with bo staff behind her back.
44. Guy in prepared stance with hand raised.
45. Jiraiya crouched with scroll on his back.
46. Kakashi leaning against a tree with Sharingan revealed.
47. Gamaken, Gamabunta, and Gamahiro along with several toads.

Interview section
48. Naruto looking annoyed.
49. Shino spraying bugs.
50. Sakura dragging Naruto by the arm.
51. Minato and Kushina looking over their shoulder.
52. Naruto running in Konoha.
53. Naruto in 4th Hokage jacket and Sakura both looking dazed.
54. Sakura hugging Kizashi and Mebuki.

Comment section.
55. Naruto and clones in 4th Hokage jackets leaping with Rasengans.
56. Naruto in 4th Hokage jacket grinning.

Cast comment section.
57. Uzumaki family photo of baby Menma held by Minato and Kushina giving victory sign.
58. Uzumaki family photo of Kushina pushing Menma on swing.
59. Uzumaki family photo of Minato and Kushina celebrating Menma's birthday.
60. Naruto looking over his shoulder.
61. Sakura yelling.
62. Minato smiling.
63. Kushina smiling.
64. Sai in beret painting.
65. Chouji holding up his hand.
66. Ino looking cute.
67. Kiba looking cat.
68. Hinata yelling.
69. Shino Shinoing.
70. Lee looking like he was caught peeping.
71. Neji looking nekkid.
72. Tenten bandaged.
73. Sasuke playboying.
74. Iruka looking bored.
75. Tsunade in glasses.
76. Guy with backback hunched over.
77. Kakashi seeing what you did there.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2012)

ryz said:


> I was reading the wiki article on Hinata when I cam upon this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hinata loosing her father?  
and she is a bitch because of it?..........


----------



## The Undying (Aug 4, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Now that I look closer at the theatrical pamphlet it contains multiple stills of scenes in the movie.
> 
> Full list of 77 image descriptions in spoiler tag:
> 
> ...



I know this might be a lot to ask for, but scans/photos would make me one happy rookie.


----------



## MinatoRider (Aug 4, 2012)

Addy said:


> hinata loosing her father?
> and she is a bitch because of it?..........



Most people who don't have Father figures acted like that.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2012)

MinatoRider said:


> Most people who don't have Father figures acted like that.



actually, it is the opposite. i know many people without father figures and they are awesome even in their teen years. the guys who were assholes, actually have fathers and have some problems with them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> Whoa the scene in one of youtube video where evil naruto smile is scared me, he look like devil. I never thought evil naruto can be that wicked, dark naruto is nothing compared to him
> 
> and I wonders why girls on this forum have hards on with evil naruto, is it because he looks like lovechild of sasuke/naruto ?


well, it is...you know, there are too many sasunaru fangirls around


----------



## takL (Aug 4, 2012)

ryz said:


> Any source for the bold? I didn't know AU!Sasuke made any passes on AU!Hinata, or that AU!Hiashi was dead...



their imagination


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 4, 2012)

You know the Naruto wiki did have issues with a certain someone editing the page for the movie, because they kept changing "and Sakura" to "and friends", when the original synopsis was just a translation of what was posted on the website. It meant nothing beyond that, Sakura was merely the co-star in the movie, and certainly not what the vandal was trying to make it out as...

Well, Hinata entries I've noticed on that site and TVtropes have this major problem. People will just put in their own unfounded presumptions and perceptions and present it as canon.


----------



## The Undying (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't take Narutopedia seriously.



Addy said:


> actually, it is the opposite. i know many people without father figures and they are awesome even in their teen years. the guys who were assholes, actually have fathers and have some problems with them.



I don't think that really matters or determines one's behavior. I've met a handful of assholes with and without fathers.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Aug 4, 2012)

Haishi was never a positive influence in her life anyway....

thow children are most likely better off with both active parents.


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2012)

narutos first words to manmas parents
" daddy!? mummy!?...(are u) still alive!!?"
to get kushinas punch "is that what u say to ur parents just back from a mission?"

narutos last words to them
".....and thank you for being alive."


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 5, 2012)

4CloverChan said:


> That Draw



possible that they can't find some decent artist to pay the same amount of this one ?

oh wait it is it REALLY a fanart this time ?


----------



## CandleGuy (Aug 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know the Naruto wiki did have issues with a certain someone editing the page for the movie, because they kept changing "and Sakura" to "and friends", when the original synopsis was just a translation of what was posted on the website. It meant nothing beyond that, Sakura was merely the co-star in the movie, and certainly not what the vandal was trying to make it out as...



This is incredibly hilarious

If said person is reading this now that just makes it even funnier


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know the Naruto wiki did have issues with a certain someone editing the page for the movie, *because they kept changing "and Sakura" to "and friends",* when the original synopsis was just a translation of what was posted on the website. It meant nothing beyond that, Sakura was merely the co-star in the movie, and certainly not what the vandal was trying to make it out as...



It was Matrix XZhaters looooool 


Drawing spoiler of the movie (RTN) (from ItachiSasuke fan)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spica (Aug 6, 2012)

Loads of RtN fanart. 

Spoileresque about everything. Could a kind soul please translate? 

The artist's ItaSaku fangirling 

Kishimoto: “I Actually Wanted To Write A Ramen Manga”


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 6, 2012)

I need to see that pic of Tenten holding on to her Bo staff and probably looking damn bad ass ASAP


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know the Naruto wiki did have issues with a certain someone editing the page for the movie, because they kept changing "and Sakura" to "and friends", when the original synopsis was just a translation of what was posted on the website. It meant nothing beyond that, Sakura was merely the co-star in the movie, and certainly not what the vandal was trying to make it out as...
> 
> Well, Hinata entries I've noticed on that site and TVtropes have this major problem. People will just put in their own unfounded presumptions and perceptions and present it as canon.



Haha I remember that. Someone posted the link here pointing out it had removed Sakura's name so I corrected it a couple times, but they kept going. Later when I checked the edit history they had changed it back and forth like 30+ times. Pretty sure I know who it was too


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 6, 2012)

My friend in Japan.....confirmed me about bridal style (NaruSaku) 

He also told me that MinaKush moments in Naruto Shippuden EP 248, it happened the same to NaruSaku. (chain, bridal style and even the ground, there is water in it same in EP 248) pek

The spoiler was right when it said the one will watch the movie will say Kishi is NaruSaku fan (as he made the story of movie)  

my sign is right (NaruSaku = MinaKush) 


*EP 248*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Spica said:


> Loads of RtN fanart.
> 
> Spoileresque about everything. Could a kind soul please translate?
> 
> ...



ItaSaku


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Haha I remember that. Someone posted the link here pointing out it had removed Sakura's name so I corrected it a couple times, but they kept going. Later when I checked the edit history they had changed it back and forth like 30+ times. Pretty sure I know who it was too



scary just scary


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 6, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> My friend in Japan.....confirmed me about bridal style (NaruSaku)
> 
> He also told me that MinaKush moments in Naruto Shippuden EP 248, it happened the same to NaruSaku. (chain, bridal style and even the ground, there is water in it same in EP 248) pek
> 
> ...



your pairing fantarding is extremely annoying.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> ItaSaku









takL said:


> scary just scary



you don't know half of it 

i hate parings but long ago, when sakura cried after hearing that sasuke is in akatasuki "right after the pain arc" i saw a narusaku fan on another forum SERIOUSLY ARGUING "sakura is not crying for sasuke. she is crying for NARUTO BECAUSE IT WILL BE HARDER FOR HIM TO GET SASUKE BACK NOW THAT HE IS IN AKATSUKI"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 6, 2012)

Quit feeding the troll guys.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2012)

CandleGuy said:


> This is incredibly hilarious
> 
> If said person is reading this now that just makes it even funnier


but who could it be? 


Olivia said:


> Quit feeding the troll guys.



idk if you refering to me but that really  happened once on mangahelpers.com


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2012)

"really, please sakura, switch with me  just for the 10 secs there and ill give u an-mitsu(sakuras fav sweet and the only thing she eats while in the tukuyomi world)"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2012)

Can Sakura not cook or does she simply have no money?


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2012)

takL said:


> "really, please sakura, switch with me  just for the 10 secs there and ill give u an-mitsu(sakuras fav sweet and the only thing she eats while in the tukuyomi world)"



lol. not an itaskau fanart. it is an itachixfangirl fanart


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 6, 2012)

Is this Sakura FC or Movie FC ??


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> you don't know half of it
> 
> i hate parings but long ago, when sakura cried after hearing that sasuke is in akatasuki "right after the pain arc" i saw a narusaku fan on another forum SERIOUSLY ARGUING "sakura is not crying for sasuke. she is crying for NARUTO BECAUSE IT WILL BE HARDER FOR HIM TO GET SASUKE BACK NOW THAT HE IS IN AKATSUKI"



amazing.....still they arent hating a chara because of their love for a certain pairing, right?

that wiki one on the other hand....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2012)

I remember when this thread was all about Sasuke and whether or not he was a playboy.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2012)

takL said:


> amazing.....still they arent hating a chara because of their love for a certain pairing, right?
> 
> that wiki one on the other hand....





wrong. the following is a bet long but i will tell you the truth from the perspective of a guy who was "for a few months" once a fan of naruhina fan, then a narusaku fan. i was in both camps before the light opened my mind to how shitty both parings are  i was disgraceful. you think MatrixZ ichihimelove are insane, or over doing it? these are representative of the _*average *_ paring fans. i have seen beautiful or cute fanart of these parings and the comments on these parings depeneds on what fandom the fanart represented:

comments on sasusaku fanart:

"if only naruto was there instead of sasuke cause sasuke is sasu*gay*" a few days/hours later, another guy uploads the same fanart with naruto instead of sasuke.

comments on naruhina fanart: (one in particular were hinata says something like "im pregnant..."):

"hinata: im pregnant......... and kiba is the father.
naruto: thank god"

"hinata is only good for tits"

comments on narusaku fanart: 

"sakura sucks ass"

i have seen fanart/ rants/fanfictions/and even doujins about how sucky the other character is........................... it is just pathetic....... especially that kishi knows this and is milking it for all it's worth  

do you know how many threads are made about sakura or hinata if one of them is not in a chapter?.

paring fans are like............... a disease...... kill them


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> comments on sasusaku fanart:
> 
> "if only naruto was there instead of sasuke cause sasuke is sasu*gay*" a few days/hours later, another guy uploads the same fanart with naruto instead of sasuke..



lol I think you're confusing what happens more in the contrary


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 6, 2012)

takL said:


> amazing.....still they arent hating a chara because of their love for a certain pairing, right?
> 
> that wiki one on the other hand....



It's been rough in here. It's odd, because my name says it all, but to be honest, I keep it to myself and my own FC. I don't go around and spread my pairing around. I respect other pairings as they respect mine and if they don't, then fine. When I heard about this movie, I just want to see it for great entertainment and whether there's fanservice for NS or not, it's just a special treat, not the main reason why I want to watch it. I still not going to rub people faces or anything. Again, I respect everyone.

Yeah, I remember the wiki fiasco. It keeps changing to "his friends". Funny thing is that there's a lot of ads that kept saying "Naruto and Sakura." But I digress.

@Seto Kaiba: Yeah, I remember that. It is a bit sad to see the one who thinks Sasuke is serious about Sakura turns out false. I'm not bashing, I'm only saying, "Be careful what you think before proven." I am just glad the whole battle dies down. Now, I just have to wait for the movie, as I still go on with my usual stuff.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> lol I think you're confusing what happens more in the contrary



this comment............


> "if only naruto was there instead of sasuke cause sasuke is sasugay"



is posted in almost every sasuX????? fanart i saw. in fact, i saw it once a few months ago under a sasukushi crack paring fanart "it was aimed for parody cause sasuke likes tomatoes and kushina is called a tomato".

paring fans are even worse then  minato and itachi fans combined.


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 6, 2012)

Friends don't let friends become shippers.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> Friends don't let friends become shippers.



i long told a friend of mine if i ever become a shipper again "unless it is for parody reasons", then he should kill me


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2012)

Narusaku and Itasaku... I would not mind if it become a threesome  ... Itachi lectured Naruto in battle, it's time for a real life lesson 

<----- OMG my post number!!!!


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2012)

Shattering said:


> <----- OMG my post number!!!!



za devil is here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> this comment............
> 
> 
> is posted in almost every sasuX????? fanart i saw. in fact, i saw it once a few months ago under a sasukushi crack paring fanart "it was aimed for parody cause sasuke likes tomatoes and kushina is called a tomato".
> ...



sounds like those on the 'running joke' like on NF when it comes to Sasuke being gay than serious fans of the pairing (most of which are allergic to Sasuke in heterosexual situations and don't go their way looking for it)


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> sounds like those on the 'running joke' like on NF when it comes to Sasuke being gay than serious fans of the pairing (most of which are allergic to Sasuke in heterosexual situations and don't go their way looking for it)



sasugay is a joking term but when you go to fanart and says that....... you are forgetting the amount of effort put into a fanart and the fact that the guy who made it wanted to share it with others.


it is disgusting


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 6, 2012)

well my only point is that I've seen the contrary happen more often, as SasuNaru has plenty of fanart and manga presence that it doesn't need to ogle the fanartists or fanservice of others.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm a secret, laid back "shipper" (I fucking hate that term) in the sense that I do have my preference in who I'd like to see end up together by the end of the series.  But if it doesn't happen, I'm not one of those people that will flip my shit over it, or even really care.  Granted if it does happen, I'll be the first to make the "It's Over, We Won" thread then just sit back and watch the shit fly.  But if it doesn't...*shrug*.  No biggie to me.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 6, 2012)

I just don't see how anyone could hate a fictional pairing so much that they go into outright denial.  That wiki fiasco was ridiculous.  Did we really expect otherwise.  Main pairings usually get the most fanservice because they're both main characters.  Honestly.

Even worse its a non-canon movie.  It's not like it has a bearing on the actual story.  The stupidity is beyond explanation  I just don't get some people.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 6, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> I just don't see how anyone could hate a fictional pairing so much that they go into outright denial.  That wiki fiasco was ridiculous.  Did we really expect otherwise.  Main pairings usually get the most fanservice because they're both main characters.  Honestly.
> 
> Even worse its a non-canon movie.  It's not like it has a bearing on the actual story.  The stupidity is beyond explanation  I just don't get some people.



This.

I don't even go this crazy. Knowing my name, isn't that saying a lot...


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 6, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> I just don't see how anyone could hate a fictional pairing so much that they go into outright denial.  That wiki fiasco was ridiculous.  Did we really expect otherwise.  Main pairings usually get the most fanservice because they're both main characters.  Honestly.
> 
> Even worse its a non-canon movie.  It's not like it has a bearing on the actual story.  The stupidity is beyond explanation  I just don't get some people.



Pairing fans live through the characters. When you emotionally invest in something, you start getting upset when it looks bad, and you get angry when there's a perceived threat to it. I suppose the reason why shippers get so emotional about it is because romance in general is an emotional subject.


----------



## kagegak (Aug 6, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> My friend in Japan.....confirmed me about bridal style (NaruSaku)
> 
> He also told me that MinaKush moments in Naruto Shippuden EP 248, it happened the same to NaruSaku. (chain, bridal style and even the ground, there is water in it same in EP 248) pek
> 
> ...


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Translation*


> "Bridal style NaruSaku!!'' in yellow color
> ''NaruSaku completely felt like the next generation MinaKushi. It was a bit unpleasant as I am SasuSaku but NaruSaku is very cute! I really like it!"
> 
> Picture with Naruto saying, "My mother and father were the heroes of the village!"
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He switched to NS after watched the movie LOL 
and realized that Kishi is NaruSaku 


I think many fans became NS after the movie


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 6, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah afterall a fandom's heart is like an autumn's sky.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> Pairing fans live through the characters. When you emotionally invest in something, you start getting upset when it looks bad, and you get angry when there's a perceived threat to it. I suppose the reason why shippers get so emotional about it is because romance in general is an emotional subject.



Like that "nanpa" shit with AU!Sasuke..."HE'S NOT A PLAYBOY, he's only that way for Sakura!!!" It pretty much consumed this thread for a while, despite his personality being laid out clearly: he was a womanizer period. I mean, why did it matter so much that he only be flirtatious towards Sakura(rhetorical question)? It wasn't canon anyways!


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 6, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yeah afterall a fandom's heart is like an autumn's sky.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishi was NaruSaku from beginning but some fans realized it later 






Seto Kaiba said:


> Like *that "nanpa" shit with AU!Sasuke...HE'S NOT A PLAYBOY*, he's only that way for Sakura!!! It pretty much consumed this thread for a while, despite his personality being laid out clearly: he was a womanizer period. I mean, why did it matter so much that he only be flirtatious towards Sakura(rhetorical question)?


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Like that "nanpa" shit with AU!Sasuke..."HE'S NOT A PLAYBOY, he's only that way for Sakura!!!" It pretty much consumed this thread for a while, despite his personality being laid out clearly: he was a womanizer period. I mean, why did it matter so much that he only be flirtatious towards Sakura(rhetorical question)? It wasn't canon anyways!



Not going to lie, but I was confused of what was going on at that time. It was a stretch if you ask me, but I digress. Still, I knew it was best to wait for the movie, before any one of us make a mistake to ourselves. Unfortunately, that's one of them. Well, look at this way. Now we know what "nanpa" is. So that's a win for all of us, right?


----------



## Saunion (Aug 7, 2012)

Why is this thread still open anyway? There's nothing much to discuss now, wouldn't it be wiser to lock this and open the discussion again when it's available online next year?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> but who could it be?
> 
> 
> idk if you refering to me but that really  happened once on mangahelpers.com


Nah I'm referring to the person with the troll face in their avatar.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 7, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi was NaruSaku from beginning but some fans realized it later



You're going to get yourself banned if you don't knock off this crap.


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi was NaruSaku from beginning but some fans realized it later




*Spoiler*: __ 



  thats it..... now i want naruhina to happen  just so YOU would get trolled 

stop it. it is annoying. no one gives a shit about the worst two characters bunking each other's anus


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



People like this seriously give shippers a bad name... 
Not you addy, who you were quoting.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2012)

This thread.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 7, 2012)

lol, people thinking pairings are important in an action shonen anime


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2012)

this thread turned into a paring one. some are obsessed with parings which dont matter in this type of manga/anime. 


the movie sound good from what people have said to bad some of us cant see it till April at best.


----------



## Near67 (Aug 7, 2012)

I would pay kishimoto to kill Sakura and Hinata just to see the dumb reactions of these dumb pairing fans.


----------



## takL (Aug 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Can Sakura not cook or does she simply have no money?



she eats what she wants as shes free from her parents in the limited tukuyomi world. then she realises that if u eat ur fav food day in, day out u get tired of it. a


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> lol, people thinking pairings are important in an action shonen anime



naruto = a manga about a kid in love with another kid + SOME action


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2012)

takL said:


> she eats what she wants as shes free from her parents in the limited tukuyomi world. then she realises that if u eat ur fav food day in, day out u get tired of it. a



Sakura likes canned food?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 7, 2012)

takL said:


> she eats what she wants as shes free from her parents in the limited tukuyomi world. then she realises that if u eat ur fav food day in, day out u get tired of it. a



She seems pretty stupid, I think even a child would have realized that...


----------



## mads2194 (Aug 7, 2012)

I was scrolling the anime timetable of TV Tokyo in search of something and I found something related to the movie. It seems like a promo or something and it will air on 13.08 at 3:15 with a length of 30 minutes.

Maybe someone that knows a little more japanese can enlighten us.

Timetable: 
Promo link:


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 7, 2012)

Near67 said:


> I would pay kishimoto to kill Sakura and Hinata just to see the dumb reactions of these dumb pairing fans.



me too 



Addy said:


> naruto = a manga about a kid *in love with *another kid + SOME action



another kid is Sakura


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> me too
> 
> 
> 
> another kid is Sakura



i meant kid as in sasuke


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> i meant kid as in sasuke



He *in love with* Sakura not sasuke


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> He *in love with* Sakura not sasuke





you didn't get the joke............... you know what, i will get banned but it's worth it 

naruto *loves *sasuke and it is canon :

1- naruto is in the closet for now. so is sasuke but sasuke is more asexual for now.
2- sakura says at the end of the kage arc "i will let you two handle it".
3- naruto's love suicide pact.
4-kishi's subtle way of telling us that naruto is gay:
a: naruto rejecting sakura's love confession.
b: naruto forgetting about hinata's confession.
c: crow job.
5- sakura looking like a pink hair sasuke which is why naruto likes her.
6- naruto never responds to kushina's "find a girl like me". there is a girl like her but naruto wants a guy who is not like her. narusaku: i*c*st for the win  
7- naruto thinking of sasuke in bed "i wonder what sasuke is doing right now".


what? minakushi? yeah sure but minato did not have sasuke in his love relationship 

what? this movie? sure, why not? too bad it's filler  hell even kishi admitted it was like writing fan*fiction*.

what? narusaku moments? sure, why not? they are canon but when was the last narusaku moment? oh wait........... it was when naruto rejected sakura then saved her from sasuke............ only to make that suicide pact with him................. and then not talk with sakura about her confession............. or even mention it........ at all....... just like hinata.......


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> you didn't get the joke............... you know what, i will get banned but it's worth it
> 
> naruto *loves *sasuke and it is canon :



before debate me, please read Naruto Manga made by Kishi not other manga 
to know Naruto loves Sakura or sasuke 


Kushina (find a girl like me) 
all these parallels and girl with same appearance and personality  is absolutely Sakura


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> before debate me, please read Naruto Manga made by Kishi not other manga



i did read the manga. what i say is 100% canon  however, i read *deep *into the meaning......... believe me, it is much fun that way


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Movie thread not pairing debate thread folks.*


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> *Movie thread not pairing debate thread folks.*



he started it 












and i think he is thinks i am serious about narusasu


----------



## The Undying (Aug 7, 2012)

Addy, ichihimetroll, stop this madness at once.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 7, 2012)

what am I reading....


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 7, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> *Movie thread not pairing debate thread folks.*



As the movie is Naruto/Sakura movie (even kishi choosed my comment)
So the NaruSaku pairing can be discussed here 



Addy said:


> and i think he is thinks i am serious about narusasu



Don't lie, you are SS 



The Undying said:


> Addy, ichihimetroll, stop this madness at once.



you too


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 7, 2012)

the Japanese just says a movie of Naruto and Sakura. You are far too wound up. Your gloating will backfire, just like it did for SS/NH.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 7, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> the Japanese just says a movie of Naruto and Sakura. You are far too wound up. Your gloating will backfire, just like it did for SS/NH.



Don't be angry LoooL


----------



## Olivia (Aug 7, 2012)

>Finding a hint of anger in that statement. 
>


----------



## SandLeaf (Aug 7, 2012)

大ヒット御礼！8月13日（月）テレビ東京「アニソンぷらす」（27：15～）は、「五影」ならぬ「五忍会談」！竹内さん、中村さん、森川さん、篠原さん、杉山さんが集結！映画公開中だから言える本音声優トーク炸裂！映画を見てからご覧ください！ナレーションに森久保さん参戦！テレビ東京HIRO


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mods, please shut this thread down.

This has gone on long enough.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 7, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Mods, please shut this thread down.
> 
> This has gone on long enough.



you are right


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 7, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Mods, please shut this thread down.
> 
> This has gone on long enough.



No, ichimelove needs to be banned  All of this is because of that troll. What I don't understand is why Geg or any mod isn't banning this guy. He's clearly breaking the rules and he knows it.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 7, 2012)

oh hey guys whats going on in... oh


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 7, 2012)

Seeing ichime troll everyone here it's hilarious  

I mean his trolling is super lame but it's more of the fact that everyone keeps answering to him.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 8, 2012)

Box office weekend gross $1,606,788; 
Total gross upto 5th Aug. is $8,744,209 which is nearly overall gross of Blood Prison ($8,984,962 in 4 weeks)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice to see that the movie has great profit 



HK-47 said:


> Mods, please shut this thread down.
> 
> This has gone on long enough.



I still like hanging around this thread. So nope.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 8, 2012)

A profit? What was the cost to make the movie?


----------



## Kankurette (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm an NS shipper, but I don't go round posting anti-Hinata comments on NH stuff. I don't hate her and if people want to ship NH, fine, not a problem, just don't be annoying or crazy.

Also, late post is late, but thanks for the spoilers, Mizzkie. I'm happy with the sound of the movie. Also kind of glad it ISN'T pairing-centric. Still trying to get my head around the Menma thing, but I only came out of hospital earlier so my brain is a bit fuzzy. I'm not taking it as a canon, just some cracky fun (also, Akatsuki are good guys? OMG).


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 8, 2012)

So the film was already released? Is this alternative universe important to the manga, and more importantly, does it reveal who's Tobi?


----------



## MinatoRider (Aug 8, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> I'm an NS shipper, but I don't go round posting anti-Hinata comments on NH stuff. I don't hate her and if people want to ship NH, fine, not a problem, just don't be annoying or crazy.
> 
> Also, late post is late, but thanks for the spoilers, Mizzkie. I'm happy with the sound of the movie. Also kind of glad it ISN'T pairing-centric. Still trying to get my head around the Menma thing, but I only came out of hospital earlier so my brain is a bit fuzzy. I'm not taking it as a canon, just some cracky fun (also, Akatsuki are good guys? OMG).



Personally I don''t care who Naruto get's with, I just want him to get a girl ether it Hinata or Sakura.


----------



## The Undying (Aug 8, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> So the film was already released? Is this alternative universe important to the manga, and more importantly, does it reveal who's Tobi?



Yes to the first question. No and no to the second.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 8, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Yes to the first question. No and no to the second.



Really, is there any blog or site that has a summary of the events of the movie?


----------



## jorge444 (Aug 8, 2012)

this happened in the movie?


----------



## Shattering (Aug 8, 2012)

jorge444 said:


> this happened in the movie?



Yep


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2012)

Naruto plus hinata forever..


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 8, 2012)

jorge444 said:


> this happened in the movie?



Yes 

*The Translation *


> "Bridal style NaruSaku!!'' in yellow color
> ''NaruSaku completely felt like the next generation MinaKushi. It was a bit unpleasant as I am SasuSaku but NaruSaku is very cute! I really like it!"
> 
> Picture with Naruto saying, "My mother and father were the heroes of the village!"
> ...




Also all Minato/Kushina interactions in Naruto Shippuden EP 248, it happened the same to Naruto/Sakura. (chained, bridal style and even the ground, there is water in it same in EP 248) 

It is remake of kyuubi event, but this time, Kishi used NaruSaku instead of Minakush 


*EP 248*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 8, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Yes
> 
> *The Translation *
> 
> ...



Just How old are you?


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 8, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Just How old are you?



99+1 years old  , any question ??


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 8, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> 99+1 years old  , any question ??



I guess you are a grown man in his 20s that talks about about pairings all the time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 8, 2012)

So, um...what were the production costs for the movie?


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

NaruHina fans are gonna slit their wrists, fuck yes!


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 8, 2012)

Is there any chance of this movie getting boot leg? we have to wait a freaking year to see it!

Also I don't know how you guys will find it exciting when it finally comes out on the internet, you have been getting so much info about it, and info from people who watched it, that's why I cut back in my info input


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 8, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> NaruHina fans are gonna slit their wrists, *fuck yes!*



yeah SO FUCKING


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> NaruHina fans are gonna slit their wrists, fuck yes!



lol you wish


----------



## jorge444 (Aug 9, 2012)

was not sakura itachi who holds,or was also naruto?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 9, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So, um...what were the production costs for the movie?



I'd like to know too.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 9, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So, um...what were the production costs for the movie?



I don't know if they give that info anywhere, but my guess would be somewhere around $1-2 million. Just basing that estimate off how much a regular anime episode tends to cost.


----------



## gus3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Is there any chance of this movie getting boot leg? we have to wait a freaking year to see it!
> 
> Also I don't know how you guys will find it exciting when it finally comes out on the internet, you have been getting so much info about it, and info from people who watched it, that's why I cut back in my info input



You wold steal money from Kishi's pocket by watching a bootleg instead of waiting a year to buy it? For shame.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



So yeah... Let me know if you find a link to it.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone is interested at this point, but there was another Road to Ninja special in this week's episode 274

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtNRqiLZ_K0[/YOUTUBE]

^Everything from 0:00-3:00 was the special from episode 271, 3:00-to the end was the special from this week

(Takeuchi Junko sounds pretty boss as Menma )


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 9, 2012)

^I'm interested. Since you hadn't posted, I was going to download the full raw to see that part. lol! So thanks.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 9, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> ^I'm interested. Since you hadn't posted, I was going to download the full raw to see that part. lol! So thanks.



I'm glad there's still interest in the movie  And no problem!


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 9, 2012)

gus3 said:


> You wold steal money from Kishi's pocket by watching a bootleg instead of waiting a year to buy it? For shame.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's kishis's fault He should try to get it released in places besides japan.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 9, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone is interested at this point, but there was another Road to Ninja special in this week's episode 274
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtNRqiLZ_K0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Of course I'm interested! The more the better. 

I like Menma's voice, so deep. 

Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## MinatoRider (Aug 9, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> It's kishis's fault He should try to get it released in places besides japan.



I don't think kishi has control over the releases, it's there Japanese studios using an outdated business model of home video releases, I remember American movies used to get home video releases a year after it came out in the theater's, now it's just a 3 or 4 mouths for the DVD to come out. Japan is advanced when it comes to technology but there so outdated when it comes to Movie home video releases, do they still think it's the 1990s?.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 9, 2012)

I like Sakura fights Menma to save her manNaruto, then Naruto fights Menma to save his wifeSakura   

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 9, 2012)

Nauto/sakura are walking and touching each other all the time as couple 


*Spoiler*: __ 












*I'm waiting to see bridal style (NaruSaku)*


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2012)

so the AU characters get a few scenes? not gonna say i am surprised but i am disappointed :/


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 9, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Mods, please shut this thread down.
> 
> This has gone on long enough.



I agree, 90% of the discussion here is about pairing shit and 10% about the movie.


----------



## Nagiza (Aug 9, 2012)

Could anyone translate what it is that Sakura says before she charges at Menma in the new Promo from 274 please? :33


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 10, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> I agree, 90% of the discussion here is about pairing shit and 10% about the movie.



NaruSaku pairing are allowed for discussion as movie is narusaku movie 


all scenes or discussions I talked about are in RTN Movie not manga/anime or fanfiction 


so 100% of the discussion here is about Movie


----------



## spankdatbitch (Aug 10, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> I agree, 90% of the discussion here is about pairing shit and 10% about the movie.



I don't agree.
Additional interesting information about the movie might come out as time goes on.If you don't like how the thread has turned out at the moment simply stop reading it..simple.

Just because ~snip~ ichihimelove come and go is no reason to punish the rest of us.



ichihimelove said:


> NaruSaku pairing are allowed for discussion as movie is narusaku movie
> 
> 
> all scenes or discussions I talked about are in RTN Movie not manga/anime or fanfiction
> ...



Your purpose here is simply to try and annoy people who don't care about shipping,or your particular ship.

This is rather obvious.We're not all as retarded as you seem to be dumb little trolly troll


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> I agree, 90% of the discussion here is about pairing shit and 10% about the movie.



that only means the movie is probably  crap


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 10, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> I don't agree.
> Additional interesting information about the movie might come out as time goes on.If you don't like how the thread has turned out at the moment simply stop reading it..simple.
> 
> Just because retards like ichihimelove come and go is no reason to punish the rest of us.



The pairing stuff should be left in another thread. I don't come here everyday and when I want to look this thread for some information about the movie (non-pairing info), I have to go through so many pages of useless pairing crap. 



Addy said:


> that only means the movie is probably  crap



Wow, what a surprise that would be.?


----------



## Combine (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure if the movie will be bad (reviews in Japan were positive) but it sure is disappointing due to the rookies and especially Akatsuki (with their big-screen debut) only having such a tiny miniscule role (as White Zetsu fodder to boot).

In retrospect, I really wish Kishi had done a complete AU story with Naruto's parents instead of just a lolGenjutsu and guess what, you get another Dark Naruto


----------



## spankdatbitch (Aug 10, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> The pairing stuff should be left in another thread. I don't come here everyday and when I want to look this thread for some information about the movie (non-pairing info), I have to go through so many pages of useless pairing crap.



Shipping is just part of the fandom,something you're gonna have to get used to.
Closing the movie thread down just because people are talking about shipping too much for your tastes is silly.


----------



## Paptala (Aug 10, 2012)

I like the stuff from the new video - I was only half expecting Menma to have a different voice - is that still Junko?

Either way, Menma sounds a bit weird (though it may be a bit too early to judge given its just a small trailer, and his voice could be distorted purposefully by the mask), but he definitely looks like a boss - just casually dropping that rasengan that blows up Konoha like its no big deal


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 10, 2012)

Paptala said:


> I like the stuff from the new video - I was only half expecting Menma to have a different voice - is that still Junko?
> 
> Either way, Menma sounds a bit weird (though it may be a bit too early to judge given its just a small trailer, and his voice could be distorted purposefully by the mask), but he definitely looks like a boss - just casually dropping that rasengan that blows up Konoha like its no big deal


for me I think menma voice is a little bit womanly


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 11, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> NaruSaku pairing are allowed for discussion as movie is narusaku movie
> 
> 
> all scenes or discussions I talked about are in RTN Movie not manga/anime or fanfiction
> ...


 
Go back under the bridge you came from.


----------



## Hello Panda (Aug 11, 2012)

@*ShippuudenBleach101 *thank you for sharing that, i still find it interesting

Menma droppin' that rasengan like a boss.. :33
the soundtrack used when he appeared is giving me goosebumps. 

and about the voice i think its still Junko.
Nana Mizuki seems to use a different voice too for AUHinata. So is Chie during the Road to Sakura although that one really sound different to me.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 11, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> NaruSaku pairing are allowed for discussion as movie is narusaku movie



You seem pretty happy but this movie in my eyes was supposed to be something like an AU version of the manga written(mostly?) by Kishi that will never happen in the real narutoverse, so a lot of NS fanservice like you described would be kind of a bummer to me...


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 11, 2012)

Some new pictures:


----------



## Nagiza (Aug 11, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Some new pictures:



Thank you! 

First pic: looks like Hinata is flat and Lee is dancing 
Second pic: that's a lot of canned food, Sakura. 
Third pic: Poor Kiba. :rofl


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 11, 2012)

Sakura rips out his jump suit and reveals Tenten's bra and panties


----------



## Naruko (Aug 11, 2012)

Guys - stop with the pairing speculation or fandoms/fans attacks or sniping. Stay on topic (if there is ANY aspect of this you haven't dissected to death at this point of 4K+ posts into it). Be nice, avoid pairing wars, or we'll just close it. It's not a convo thread.

Run along and get some fresh air or something.


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 11, 2012)

Those pics are from the theatrical pamphlet.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2012)

the fuck did they do to my lee?


----------



## ch1p (Aug 11, 2012)

The movie should be all about funny situations in the AU, not cheesy family bullshit.


----------



## Nagiza (Aug 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> the fuck did they do to my lee?



He's wearing Tenten's undergarments.  Kinda funny tho, I didn't think the kunoichi wear bra's...


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> The movie should be all about funny situations in the AU, not cheesy family bullshit.



i will give you my hard earned cash if you are made the writer of such a naruto movie


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2012)

why is everyone wearing panties?


----------



## Naruko (Aug 11, 2012)

Raiden said:


> why is everyone wearing panties?



So they don't leave skid-marks on their trousers. Silly.


----------



## Paptala (Aug 12, 2012)

Is it just me, or does Lee's pose there actually make him look like he has boobs? i'm reminded of a certain thread in the hou


----------



## jorge444 (Aug 12, 2012)

NEW


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jorge444 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jorge444 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hello Panda (Aug 12, 2012)

ooohh was scrolling on those cool screenshots then _THAT MASCOT_ came up  

now, now gotta save that ItaSaku screenie on my computer kukukuku..and why is there no new Menma??


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 12, 2012)

OH MAH GAWD SQUEEEE AKATSUKI 

Lol Itachi being the boss


----------



## Benzaiten (Aug 12, 2012)

wtf happened to lee? 

also does anyone know when this is going to be subbed?


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Aug 12, 2012)

Benzaiten-This movie will be subbed sometime around Spring 2013. Until then, we will have to be patient.


----------



## neshru (Aug 12, 2012)

Those screenshots look like they were taken from a HD raw. Any link to the video file?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2012)

Tenten has bad taste in underwear.


----------



## Tatanka (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Is that Itachi with Sakura there? Looks like we are getting some ItaSaku moments here


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 13, 2012)

Today on Moe?Kon there were some new footage of Menma


*Spoiler*: __ 















I'm not going to upload it though since there wasn't really anything new except for those scenes.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn. Looks pretty cool though


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 13, 2012)

There was an Anison Plus Promo that aired today, featuring Shikamaru Morikubo Showtaro as the narrator!


BACKUP LINK: FlatFileHost

It's mostly just the seiyuu discussing stuff from the movie with _some_ new scenes, so it might be of interest. It's was pretty funny seeing them get a little off topic at some parts lol


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 13, 2012)

^ooh sakura VA thinks that ino is so cute


----------



## MS81 (Aug 13, 2012)

I just wanna know if Kakashi and Gai had a good fight???


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 13, 2012)

Charasuke such a player jajajajaja

Noriaki Sugiyama should be really tired of that phrase "Ore wa itsumo omae no mikatadaze!!!".

xDDD


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 14, 2012)

From the latest interview with Takeuchi-san (Naruto's seiyuu).

Link removed

Starting from about minute 8:00:

_"Also, there's one more thing... it's about the movie, and - ah, but this is dangerous! I mean, this program is being streamed on Ustream, isn't it?"

"It is."

(Takeuchi-san says that if she talks, she will get some people angry... but the interviewer keeps egging her on, saying "Yet you still want to tell it all, don't you?")

"...well, it's because this is something that was said by Kishimoto-sensei. This time, Kishimoto-sensei ended up creating both the story and the characters for the movie himself... so it was really amazing. Though. To. Tell. You. The. Truth. While this movie was about Naruto and his growth, a movie where Naruto could grow up... Kishimoto-sensei's first suggestion was 'How about we make the story about Sasuke?'"

"Eh!? That is really interesting!"

"Everyone, please don't spread this around! Anyway - as expected, not making Naruto appear in a movie about the manga 'NARUTO' seemed a little, well... so, as expected, it ended up being a story that showed Naruto's growth, by returning once again to Naruto's starting point. Only, as expected..."

"Oooh? What is it, what is it?"

"Well, because of that, he couldn't write the story about Sasuke - but somewhere inside his heart, with Naruto being shown like that... and considering that there are also many points that he wasn't able to draw in Sasuke's story, what with him being the other pillar and all... well, he certainly talked as if he wanted to make an announcement, right there in front of everyone."

"Eeeeeeh! That is really interesting!"

"Isn't it! So perhaps, if this movie is popular and well-received by everyone, Kishimoto might take into his hands next year's movie too... and then he might write Sasuke's story... and maybe even Kakashi's story while he's at it! Things like those, you know?"

"I see!"_


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2012)

We have more than enough exposure of Sasuke in the actual story.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 14, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _*Kishimoto-sensei's first suggestion was 'How about we make the story about Sasuke?'"
> 
> "Isn't it! So perhaps, if this movie is popular and well-received by everyone, Kishimoto might take into his hands next year's movie too... and then he might write Sasuke's story... and maybe even Kakashi's story while he's at it! Things like those, you know?"*_


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2012)

I would much prefer a movie about the era of Hashirama and Madara, or maybe the exploits of a young Sarutobi and his generation!


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 14, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I would much prefer a movie about the era of Hashirama and Madara, or maybe the exploits of a young Sarutobi and his generation!



Don't hold your breath friend.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2012)

I wasn't, I was just saying. A Sasuke movie...you'd see a similar reaction to when news of this movie first came out, except on a worse level and it'd be a given the first speculations you'd see...


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 14, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I wasn't, I was just saying. A Sasuke movie...you'd see a similar reaction to when news of this movie first came out, except on a worse level and it'd be a given the first speculations you'd see...



The movies have always been about exploring possibilities not able to be seen in the manga/anime. We already have enough of him, we don't need more.

Of course if they DID make a movie about him the thread would be even worse than this one, and all the fangirlies would be pissing themselves again because it's not about the pairings.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2012)

Ehh, a Sasuke movie could be interesting, I don't know, maybe. :X 

Either way I want Kishi to direct next year's movie too!


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From the latest interview with Takeuchi-san (Naruto's seiyuu).
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


its interesting to see what his true intention was at first 

to think that people said that kishi didnt even want to include sasuke in the movie


----------



## Shattering (Aug 14, 2012)

And that's a lot in Japan or just standard? 

A movie about Sasuke would be awesome but I would prefer to watch  movies/gaidens about characters like Itachi, Madara, Tobi, Hashirama, Minato... people important in the manga whose lifes are a little bit unknown.

A movie about Itachi in the ninja academy or Akatsuki with Kisame/Orochimaru would be more interesting that a movie about something that we already know.

Sasuke/Naruto are the main characters but we already know almost everything about them....


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From the latest interview with Takeuchi-san (Naruto's seiyuu).
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...




Right, so, dear editors:

I wished you just STFU to Kishimoto and let the man write WHATEVER THE HELL HE WANTS.

We could have had a Sasuke movie. WE COULD HAVE HAD A FREAKING SASUKE MOVIE .

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kusa (Aug 14, 2012)

^
We can still have one Fay.Be happy that there is a chance that we will get one then being sad that we hadn't one.


A movie about Sasuke is going to make me really happy.I want to see more of his emotions,more about his thoughts and how he himself feels about his desicions,if he regrets any of them or not.In the manga we don't see much of it but in a movie that is just going to be about him we will be finnaly able to see everything of Sasuke we didn't see in the manga yet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2012)

Fay said:


> Right, so, dear editors:
> 
> I wished you just STFU to Kishimoto and let the man write WHATEVER THE HELL HE WANTS.
> 
> ...


we will. If kishi suggested sasuke, he will do what he really wanted as soon as he has the right opportunity, he might even have an idea in mind already.

see, he just needed to make about naruto first to not make things awkward...i mean, his first naruto movie, a movie about sasuke? 

now that this problem is out of the way, he can make a movie about whoever he wants.

i like the idea, its a proof that sasuke is really on kishi's mind, and he seems to be making people around him pretty aware of this. There might be something about sasuke that he is eager to show us in the story, but he cant do throught the current storyline anymore.

maybe a movie about sasuke would probably include the moments that he passed with orochimaru perhaps(something that im pretty curious about still), or depending on what is the true storyline of the movie, if it is a make believe thing, we could get a history about what could have been sasuke's life by itachi's side and his family.

now the reason why we got little charasuke in the movie is pretty much explained, he didnt want to write about sasuke for this movie, because his idea at first with sasuke was something else, he probably wanted to save it up to make a movie focused on him.


lol kishi, you never disappoint me


----------



## Kusa (Aug 14, 2012)

Kishi is such little Sasuke fanboy


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

You guys are right, even though I'm very disappointed at least now we know for sure that all the rumors about Kishimoto hating on the Sauce are false.

I hope the editors be kind on Kishimoto so he can write what he really wants . Please Kishi, please do the next movie like the Sasuke movie you thought of !


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2012)

Fay said:


> You guys are right, even though I'm very disappointed at least now we know for sure that all the rumors about Kishimoto hating on the Sauce are false.
> 
> I hope the editors be kind on Kishimoto so he can write what he really wants . Please Kishi, please do the next movie like the Sasuke movie you thought of !


kishi hating on sasuke? this is just BS that people who dislike the character spread. By his latest interviews, and now by this, i would say that kishi is more focused on sasuke than ever, the problem is that he is lacking opportunity. 

He is definitely passing the "i have something that i want to tell you so bad, but i cant, not now." feeling about Sasuke's storyline. Take his "Sasuke is always at the corner of my mind." and "There is a lot to be told about Sasuke." and now this, and you can see what he really wants, but cant right now.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 14, 2012)

Kishi hating Sasuke ?    .


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> kishi hating on sasuke? this is just BS that people who dislike the character spread.


What? It's more like Sasuke fans that are butthurt when Sasuke doesn't appear for a while


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> What? It's more like Sasuke fans that are butthurt when Sasuke doesn't appear for a while


that too .


----------



## Shattering (Aug 14, 2012)

Well since Danzo's arc Sasuke has been like a secondary character in the manga in comparison to Naruto or Itachi, his time to shine is about to happen... I hope


----------



## Saunion (Aug 14, 2012)

Was that posted? Naruto and Menma by Kishimoto:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow that's neat, they would make good brothers


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes! I've always thought that Kishimoto and I thought alike.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 14, 2012)

Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Grosses Over 1 Billion Yen


+ better version of drawing. kishi drew to celebrate the event


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 14, 2012)

> "Isn't it! So perhaps, if this movie is popular and well-received by everyone, Kishimoto might take into his hands next year's movie too... and then he might write Sasuke's story... and maybe even Kakashi's story while he's at it! Things like those, you know?"



It's confirmed! There will a new movie next year!


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> It's confirmed! There will a new movie next year!


The good thing is by then there will be only about half a year of the manga left (according to one of the latest interviews), so the plot will have progressed so far that we'll have loads of juicy stuff in that movie :33


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 14, 2012)

Kishi only said he might but that can change for a big surprise.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 14, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I would much prefer a movie about the era of Hashirama and Madara, or maybe the exploits of a young Sarutobi and his generation!



I rather have this as movie

meh for sasule movie, what will he doing in his own movie anyway? killed itachi again? "have fun" with orocimaru? destroy konoha? killed naruto?

I don't want to watch a movie about this guy screaming "revenge!! hate!!hate!! itachi!! destroy konoha!! itachi!!" for 90 mins seriously


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Aug 14, 2012)

They look like fraternal twins.  If it's about Sasuke, I hope it's about his family or friends. But I prefer something like about Tobi and about the Akatsuki. XD


----------



## Fourangers (Aug 14, 2012)

I am personally glad that the story is about Naruto. What's there to explore about Sasuke's story that wasn't already explored?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 14, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> I am personally glad that the story is about Naruto. What's there to explore about Sasuke's story that wasn't already explored?



Sasukes story has been explained lots of time, what's there is left to explain? All there is was hatred, anger, and revenge.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2012)

It'd just be a bunch of fanservice, well...even moreso.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2012)

I thought changing focus on a different character could be nice for a change. Of course I don't really mean only Sasuke. If I want to nominate a character I'd just nominate akatsuki.


----------



## Fourangers (Aug 14, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It'd just be a bunch of fanservice, well...even moreso.



It'd be like "Naruto Shippuuden Movie 6 = Sasuke's flashback no. 39847687th!!"


----------



## Benzaiten (Aug 14, 2012)

ew sasuke
do we really need to see more of this guy? 
he's taken over the manga


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 14, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It'd just be a bunch of fanservice, well...even moreso.


It seems that Kishi really want to make his movie No 1 in Japan and remove One Piece from the top.

Anyway.
I have a feelings that Sasuke lovers will love a movie that's focused on his character, but I feel there will be some that will be disappointed since Sasuke is no longer part of Team 7 instead he has another Team. Unless Kishi makes another AU with the Uchihas being alive what will make the movie still a family bond where some will still disappointed unless they are expecting another mirror of Road to Ninja but with Sasuke instead of Naruto.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd rather a movie centered on the Konoha 11's bonds with each other instead of teased for five second fanservice.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 14, 2012)

Kishi could seriously let NF be his writers for the next movie, it seems we can make an agreement on to make one of his movies good. For example the last movie 

Everybody want's a Konoha 11 bonding movie!


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


> Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Grosses Over 1 Billion Yen
> 
> 
> + better version of drawing. kishi drew to celebrate the event



i billion yen 


going to google: 1 billion yen in dollars = 12.69 million U.S. dollars

.......... is that allot for naruto movies or anime movies? 

regardless, good to see it succeeding


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

> It seems that Kishi really want to make his movie No 1 in Japan *and remove One Piece from the top.*


This will never happen. One Piece Movie 10 grossed over 1 billion yen in it's* opening weekend( 2 days)*. Oda promises his next movie, Movie 12 that releases in December will surpass Movie 10. One Piece will never be dethroned from the top by Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Kishi could seriously let NF be his writers for the next movie, it seems we can make an agreement on to make one of his movies good. For example the last movie
> 
> Everybody want's a Konoha 11 bonding movie!



lol no. 

if NF writes a movie, it will consist of itachi and minato owning everyone and naruto banging girls left and right only to realize his love for sasuke at the end. the main villain of an NF movie would be nagato with a get powered dildo made out of hashirama wood with yamato's face on it.


----------



## zlatko (Aug 14, 2012)

Any info about the title of the new movie ?


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> This will never happen. One Piece Movie 10 grossed 1 billion yen in it's* opening weekend( 2 days)*. Oda promises his next movie, movie 12 that releases in December will surpass movie 10.



as far as comic based movies, OP and naruto don't impress me when it comes to sales so it is a pity if kishi really wants his movie to surpass OP. he can do it.................. key word is "can" not "will" 


zlatko said:


> Any info about the title of the new movie ?



naruto: itachi trolls you


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

> as far as comic based movies, OP and naruto don't impress me when it  comes to sales so it is a pity if kishi really wants his movie to  surpass OP. he can do it.................. key word is "can" not "will"


He really can't. If he could have he would have with Road to Ninja.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> i billion yen
> 
> 
> going to google: 1 billion yen in dollars = 12.69 million U.S. dollars
> ...



Hopefully this is successful enough for Kishi to get involved again next year. :33


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> This will never happen. One Piece Movie 10 grossed over 1 billion yen in it's* opening weekend( 2 days)*. Oda promises his next movie, Movie 12 that releases in December will surpass Movie 10. One Piece will never be dethroned from the top by Naruto.



It seems that you really haven't acknowledged the power of Sasuke and Itashi in one movie. Example if One Peace made 15M in one weekend a movie about Sasuke with Kakashi and Itachi will make 45M in one weekend. 

How long have you been a fan of Naruto? Why are you still underestimating the power of Sasuke *fangirls in Japan*.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> It seems that you really haven't acknowledged the power of Sasuke and Itashi in one movie. Example if One Peace made 15M in one weekend a movie about Sasuke with Kakashi and Itachi will make 45M in one weekend.
> 
> How long have you been a fan of Naruto? Why are you still underestimating the power of Sasuke *fangirls in Japan*.



I am in no way wanking One Piece, just stating a fact...its sales usually far outclass its closest competitor, that currently being Naruto, by an enormous margin. A Sasuke movie may be wise purely from a marketing aspect, and probably would have a higher box offfice gross than preceding movies, but if it has to compete with a One Piece movie it is unlikely to surpass it given the trend of sales between the two.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

> It seems that you really haven't acknowledged the power of Sasuke and  Itashi in one movie. Example if One Peace made 15M in one weekend a  movie about Sasuke with Kakashi and Itachi will make 45M in one weekend.
> 
> How long have you been a fan of Naruto? Why are you still underestimating the power of Sasuke *fangirls in Japan*.


No chance in hell, lol. One Piece has far more fans than the Uchiha brothers. Don't pull such overly inflated numbers out of your ass. At best(and this is being generous) it might triple what Road to Ninja made in it's opening weekend and even if it did that it would only amount to half of what OP did in it's opening weekend.

I have been following both series since 02.


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> No chance in hell, lol. One Piece has far more fans than the Uchiha brothers. Don't pull such overly inflated numbers out of your ass. At best(and this is being generous) it might triple what Road to Ninja made in it's opening weekend and even if it did that it would only amount to half of what OP did in it's opening weekend.
> 
> I have been following both series since 02.



I still think a Naruto movie could break One Piece records, that is if people will actually believe the promotion this time ...

Ingredients for the potential OP breaker movie:
- Sasuke as main character
- Itachi as second main character, saving chicks left and right
- Sasuke x Naruto fighting Juubi together, while losing loads and loads of clothing pieces 
- Bikini Hinata
- popular pairing(s)
- Kakashi and Iruka training together 

Now Louis my dear I will bet you on this if a movie is containing the above ingredients it will beat OP for sure .


----------



## RFujinami (Aug 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> lol no.
> 
> if NF writes a movie, it will consist of itachi and minato owning everyone and naruto banging girls left and right only to realize his love for sasuke at the end. the main villain of an NF movie would be nagato with a get powered dildo made out of hashirama wood with yamato's face on it.



This actually sounds more interesting than the average Naruto movie.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fay said:


> I still think a Naruto movie could break One Piece records, that is if people will actually believe the promotion this time ...
> 
> Ingredients for the potential OP breaker movie:
> - Sasuke as main character
> ...


I'd put any amount of money on it still never even coming close to One Piece's success. One Piece just keeps breaking records. If you read or watched it you'd see why.

Who wants to see bikini Hinata when you got bikini Nami and and Robin? And the Uchiha bros? Zoro was voted second most sexiest male anime character(losing only to Gintoki from Gintama). Zoro and Ace have way more fangirls than the Uchiha bros.


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I'd put any amount of money on it still never even coming close to One Piece's success. One Piece just keeps breaking records. If you read or watched it you'd see why.



I've tried to read it, but it's personally not my cup of tea although I understand it's appeal to so many people. 
Still the bet is on...if ever such a movie will be made of course .


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

That's fine. Bikini Nami and Robin are still > Hinata though, see above.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> He really can't. If he could have he would have with Road to Ninja.



:rofl

you mean this movie is the best he can do? 

if that is the case, he can never reach his high hopes.


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> That's fine. Bikini Nami and Robin are still > Hinata though, see above.



I suppose . I'm not a guy so my opinion on the matter is invalid anyway.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> No chance in hell, lol. One Piece has far more fans than the Uchiha brothers. Don't pull such overly inflated numbers out of your ass. At best(and this is being generous) it might triple what Road to Ninja made in it's opening weekend and even if it did that it would only amount to half of what OP did in it's opening weekend.
> 
> I have been following both series since 02.



wasn't there a chart saying that only 12% of all one piece fans are kids? while the rest are adults?

maybe that could be a reason to it's success.

EDIT:

i mean this in a a positive way 


Louis-954 said:


> That's fine. Bikini Nami and Robin are still > Hinata though, see above.



meh, one piece girls....... i don't like the over proportionate uhm........... design 

though, whatever makes you hard bro


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

> meh, one piece girls....... i don't like the over proportionate uhm........... design
> 
> though, whatever makes you hard bro


Have you not seen Hinata and Tsunade? ~.~


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Have you not seen Hinata and Tsunade? ~.~



Hinata's proportions are fine. She has a perfect figure, with nothing being too big. 

Tsunade is oversized I agree.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Have you not seen Hinata and Tsunade? ~.~



that is 3 (including samui) out of several characters. i haven't read OP in a long time but i do remember most female characters having............ big personalities. hell, even kishi is subtle about it. he doesn't ram them in my face 24/7. hinata has two scenes with them. tsunade has a more too and samui has 1? i think  

again, 3 characters vs almost every female character i remember from OP.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Hinata's proportions are fine. She has a perfect figure, with nothing being too big.


Nobody shed a tear during Asuma's farewell in the manga.

I disagree, her outfit hides how huge they really are.



> again, 3 characters vs almost every female character i remember from OP.


Nami, Robin, and Hancock. I guess Shirahoshi as well but she's 55 feet tall.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Nami, Robin, and Hancock.



then  why do i remember that OP had so much boobs in it? 

does oda shove them all the time? or is that a faulty memory on my part?


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Nobody shed a tear during Asuma's farewell in the manga.
> 
> I disagree, her outfit hides how huge they really are.



Well agree to disagree then. I think they are perfect and not too big.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> then  why do i remember that OP had so much boobs in it?
> 
> does oda shove them all the time? or is that a faulty memory on my part?


Your memory is definitely failing you a bit here. xD



> Well agree to disagree then. I think they are perfect and not too big.


Fair enough.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Your memory is definitely failing you a bit here. xD
> 
> Fair enough.


lol           .


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Aug 14, 2012)

Why has the discussion went to cleavage......not that im complaining. However Nami and Robin put Hinata in her place.....in that dark corner at the back of the room. Their boobs are boss


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm no one piece fan, but I agree that Nami and Robin are smokin' 

Well I just think Kishi isn't that good at making sexy girls.


----------



## Kage (Aug 14, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Was that posted? Naruto and Menma by Kishimoto:



cfjdebvfjedr vegr


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 14, 2012)

Is this thread about boobs now?


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 14, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Was that posted? Naruto and Menma by Kishimoto:



I'm surprised y'all aren't supporting selfcest now by the way this thread has been going... It's obviously canon. Naruto and Menma are meant for each other. Kishimoto drew it himself. 

Although it would be kinda hot imo. 

@boobs
They're anime boobs. People choke the chicken to all of them. That's just how life goes. None are better or worse. Oda and Kishimoto are different people so they draw differently and their proportions are different. 

It's elementary, but it's a good thing this issue is being addressed in this thread.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Is this thread about boobs now?


just to show you how rich the movie's plot is  nwe can discuss many subjects such as parings and boobs and.......... nothing else 


this movie is truly an A listed movie


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2012)

there is no way in hell that a naruto movie would make more than a one piece movie

even though i believe that a movie with sasuke as main character would probably make a lot more than any other naruto movie up to this point, considering the reaction to the simple idea of charasuke appearing in this movie(and i personally believe that the lack of interest for naruto movies in japan is partially for the fact that it usually involves a bunch of filler characters and little to no sasuke), the difference between the fanbases is just giant. I mean, look at naruto's sales and one piece's, it cant be compared. Its like compare twilight to harry potter in terms of book sales worldwide.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 14, 2012)

Sasuke fans should really drop that "Sasuke sells the manga" bullshit because on top of being obnoxious it's just factually incorrect.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 14, 2012)

New scan:


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> there is no way in hell that a naruto movie would make more than a one piece movie
> 
> even though i believe that a movie with sasuke as main character would probably make a lot more than any other naruto movie up to this point, considering the reaction to the simple idea of charasuke appearing in this movie(and i personally believe that the lack of interest for naruto movies in japan is partially for the fact that it usually involves a bunch of filler characters and little to no sasuke), the difference between the fanbases is just giant. I mean, look at naruto's sales and one piece's, it cant be compared. Its like compare twilight to harry potter in terms of book sales worldwide.



I understand where you're coming from and I somewhat agree. However, I think never say never. I don't think any of the Naruto movies -especially this one- has lived up to their full potential.

I just feel if Kishimoto is given the chance to really write a good movie story (no holding back, no editors bitching, just plain old Kishimoto) I think the man can come up with something seriously epic. I just think he's the type of author who has a lot more in him then he has shown us...

And yes the difference in fanbase is most likely huge (I've no clue, I never compare the two) but ultimately it's about the end product isn't it?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> there is no way in hell that a naruto movie would make more than a one piece movie
> 
> even though i believe that a movie with sasuke as main character would probably make a lot more than any other naruto movie up to this point, considering the reaction to the simple idea of charasuke appearing in this movie(and i personally believe that the lack of interest for naruto movies in japan is partially for the fact that it usually involves a bunch of filler characters and little to no sasuke), the difference between the fanbases is just giant. I mean, look at naruto's sales and one piece's, it cant be compared. Its like compare twilight to harry potter in terms of book sales worldwide.



Naruto sells over a million every volume and one piece over two million. That's really not that huge.


You Bonds had Sasuke and it was shit..


Now Road to Ninja is about naruto and it did way better than Bonds. Naruto is the most popular naruto character in Japan.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> there is no way in hell that a naruto movie would make more than a one piece movie
> 
> even though i believe that a movie with sasuke as main character would probably make a lot more than any other naruto movie up to this point, considering the reaction to the simple idea of charasuke appearing in this movie(and i personally believe that the lack of interest for naruto movies in japan is partially for the fact that it usually involves a bunch of filler characters and little to no sasuke), the difference between the fanbases is just giant. I mean, look at naruto's sales and one piece's, it cant be compared. Its like compare twilight to harry potter in terms of book sales worldwide.


how about a a movie with team 7 in it? 

sasuke, naruto, kakashi, and sakura without a  sausage fest or a paring fest? make sasuke the main villain of it. give each of these characters screen time and awesome fights. 

now, that is a movie i would watch 

simple, yes. awesome, hell yeah. better than OP? idk, i don't watch that shit anymore 


seriously, if this movie is kishi's attempt at beetling OP, then go to fanfiction.com cause there is no way in hell this movie is his best attempt considering what he can do.


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> seriously, if this movie is kishi's attempt at beetling OP, then go to fanfiction.com cause *there is no way in hell this movie is his best attempt considering what he can do*.



Exactly Addy, that's what I've been trying to say...


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

Fay said:


> Exactly Addy, that's what I've been trying to say...



we know kishi wrote better stories. i can't believe that his story movie is this........ shallow 

AU was an interesting idea but doing little to nothing with it's characters is stupid


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 14, 2012)

part of me hopes that this will be the last feature "naruto" film, but i dread that it's not gonna be the case.


----------



## 8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fay said:


> I just feel if Kishimoto is given the chance to really write a good movie story (no holding back, no editors bitching, just plain old Kishimoto) I think the man can come up with something seriously epic. I just think he's the type of author who has a lot more in him then he has shown us...


who knows. maybe it's actually the editors bitching that made and preserves naruto's quality. remember that your wonderboy sasuke wouldn't even exist if it wasn't for editors bitching. same for team hawk.


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

Wait wait, the editors came up with Taka? Where was this said?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 14, 2012)

Fay said:


> Wait wait, the editors came up with Taka? Where was this said?



They told him to do something with team Taka since he was just going to leave them. If you are caught up with the manga you will know.

Kishi really never planned on Sasuke or Sakura being created.

Hinata was supposed to be a nurse in the village that Naruto liked. Kishi has changed a lot of stuff he planned on doing it was because of the editors. Example Tsunade was supposed to fight Pein and make Naruto come when all hope is lost but the editors said to bring in Naruto in quickly.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

i just realized something:

dark naruto has black hair............. either kushina has been cheating or they adopted an uchiha


----------



## Fay (Aug 14, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> They told him to do something with team Taka since he was just going to leave them. If you are caught up with the manga you will know.
> 
> Kishi really never planned on Sasuke or Sakura being created.
> 
> Hinata was supposed to be a nurse in the village that Naruto liked. Kishi has changed a lot of stuff he planned on doing it was because of the editors. Example Tsunade was supposed to fight Pein and make Naruto come when all hope is lost but the editors said to bring in Naruto in quickly.



Well I only knew that Sakura and Sasuke weren't supposed to be there...

Interesting, thanks for posting !


----------



## 8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fay said:


> Wait wait, the editors came up with Taka? Where was this said?


i can't remember if it was said in an interview or if it was an extra on a volume. its been quite some time.

according to editors, it would be more practical to show whats going on in  sasuke's mind when he has people around to talk with. can't remember details, but something like that.


Addy said:


> i just realized something:
> 
> dark naruto has black hair............. either kushina has been cheating or they adopted an uchiha


itachi?


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> then  why do i remember that OP had so much boobs in it?
> 
> does oda shove them all the time? or is that a faulty memory on my part?



Your memory is fine I was a hardcore One Piece fan asking all my friend to give the show a chance, I toll them it's not the same crap 4kids had but latter there was too much **** to a point where it annoyed me, Keep in mind I'm  man.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Naruto sells over a million every volume and one piece over two million. That's really not that huge.
> 
> 
> You Bonds had Sasuke and it was shit..
> ...


you are forgetting something important , Bonds was not written by Kishi, and was about a fillain. It was a movie with naruto as the main character, sasuke appearing without even talk and a fillain, they used sasuke for marketing alone.

we are talking about a potential movie created by kishimoto himself regarding sasuke, its completly different from some random shit full of filler characters. See how people are reacting different to road to ninja, when the movie is written by the autor its different. 

Actually, at this rate, anything other than naruto defeating fillain numer 4509849 is a better idea. All the movies before road to ninja feel like a waste of time for me, its a waste of potential...kishi could have been writting them from the start.

Characters like Sasuke, Itachi, Kakashi, Jiraya, Orochimaru(though japan hates him unfortunately), Minato, Hiruzen and Madara/Hashirama have potential for movies like that. A movie for Madara/Hashirama gaiden would be amazing...but again, there are things that he might be holding for the manga itself and cant show still.

You must consider the fact that unlike Naruto, these characters have stuff to be shown that happened throught the storyline and Kishi wasnt able to show on painel, Naruto is the main character, so its hard to have true off-painel development to make a movie about, what makes his movies automatic fillers. 

btw you said it yourself, 1 million to 2 million is 100%, it could mean that one piece has twice naruto's fanbase in japan? I dont know about you, but if something sells twice what the other can sell, i consider it a _huge_ gap.


and regarding your other posts, stop living in the past, stop with the "kishi never planned on sasuke", its already done and there is no coming back. The editors didnt force kishi to involve sasuke in the storyline to the point that he has become the other pillar, like naruto's seiyuu herself said in the interview.

What is your argument, when the autor himself suggests to make his first movie a movie about "the character that he never planned and was forced to keep in the manga", without even involving his main character? LOL. Get over it, you have no one to blame here but Kishimoto himself.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Naruto sells over a million every volume and one piece over two million. That's really not that huge.


Here are the top 10 in the Japanese Comic Rankings for the period of July 30 to August 05.


*One Piece 67 – 1,754,309*
*Naruto 61 – 309,453*
Hetalia: Axis Powers 5 – 165,910
Sekai Ichi Hatsukoi 7 – 100,454
Gaku – Minna no Yama 17- 94,866
Beelzebub 17 – 86,079
Soredemo Machi ha Mawatteiru 10  – 77,605
Channel ha Sono Mama! 5 – 69,160
Sukitte Ii na yo 9 – 66,794
Nisekoi 3 – 66,177


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Here are the top 10 in the Japanese Comic Rankings for the period of July 30 to August 05.
> 
> 
> *One Piece 67 – 1,754,309*
> ...


almost 6x what naruto sells, not a huge gap_ at all_             .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Here are the top 10 in the Japanese Comic Rankings for the period of July 30 to August 05.
> 
> 
> *One Piece 67 ? 1,754,309*
> ...



Wrong.. That is the second week naruto is on there. The first week it wold over 750,000 volumes. Add that week with 309,453. . It's about even.


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 14, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm no one piece fan, but I agree that Nami and Robin are smokin'
> 
> Well I just think Kishi isn't that good at making sexy girls.


I know he is very good making sexy character.


----------



## Kage (Aug 14, 2012)

i remember a mod in the KL that use to _ban_ people who even _mentioned_, for whatever reason, OP in the prediction thread.

*sighs wistfully*


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 14, 2012)

Kishimoto said in one of His chapter 25, that Sakura was his original creation.
Where that idea about Hinata is coming from I don't know because is not stated in Manga, Kishi Vol. notes or any interview.

Abaout Sakura.
lol go check datebook 1,2, or 3 and you will be surprise about what he says about her character.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Wrong.. That is the second week naruto is on there. The first week it wold over 750,000 volumes. Add that week with 309,453. . It's about even.


Even if that's the case 700,000-1,000,000 difference is still a large number.



> i remember a mod in the KL that use to _ban_ people who even _mentioned_, for whatever reason, OP in the prediction thread.


if someone else compares or mentions OP I should be allowed to defend it accordingly!


----------



## Kage (Aug 14, 2012)

*OR* one could stop acting like it's an affront to ones _very existence_ to see blasphemous, mean, not true, STOP TALKING ABOUT PERFECTION LIKE THAT  it, derailing a thread that has nothing to do with it for more than a page ^________^

i know it's hard. i know.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Even if that's the case 700,000-1,000,000 difference is still a large number.
> 
> 
> if someone else compares or mentions OP I should be allowed to defend it accordingly!



You seem to be a cool OP fan just like me.. 

Some OP fans are jerks..


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2012)

^ It depends, I can be a jerk. =P I have toned it down lately.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2012)

Where is my bootleg menma feats!?


----------



## 8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm no one piece fan, but I agree that Nami and Robin are smokin'
> 
> Well I just think Kishi isn't that good at making sexy girls.


he can do it if he wants to. those random girls at hot springs are hot. so is naruto's sexy no jutsu. and there's mei, samui, mabui. it's just that kishi doesn't show it off much.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 15, 2012)

8 said:


> he can do it if he wants to. those random girls at hot springs are hot. so is naruto's sexy no jutsu. and there's mei, samui, mabui. it's just that kishi doesn't show it off much.



Imo they just somewhat lacked something that makes them appealing  Well its more to opinions for this kind of thing.

The only female design I really like is Konan


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Imo they just somewhat lacked something that makes them appealing  Well its more to opinions for this kind of thing.
> 
> The only female design I really like is Konan



It's probably because all the characters weren't designed to be like *HOLY SHIT ISN'T SHE FUCKING HOT LOOK AT HER LOOK AT HER LOOK AT HER!*

Granted, some of them were, but it's just not as obvious as other manga.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess you have a point, oh well.


----------



## Fay (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Characters like Sasuke, Itachi, Kakashi, Jiraya, Orochimaru(though japan hates him unfortunately), Minato, Hiruzen and Madara/Hashirama have potential for movies like that. A movie for Madara/Hashirama gaiden would be amazing...but again, there are things that he might be holding for the manga itself and cant show still.



Imagine Kishi making a movie with prime Hiruzen, Hiruzen's dad and Sasuke...I would defs fly to Japan to watch it at the very first showing . If only ...


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Fay said:
			
		

> I don't think any of the Naruto movies *-especially this one-* has lived up to their full potential.


I wonder why


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 15, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> They told him to do something with team Taka since he was just going to leave them. If you are caught up with the manga you will know.
> 
> Kishi really never planned on Sasuke or Sakura being created.
> 
> *Hinata was supposed to be a nurse in the village that Naruto liked. *Kishi has changed a lot of stuff he planned on doing it was because of the editors. Example Tsunade was supposed to fight Pein and make Naruto come when all hope is lost but the editors said to bring in Naruto in quickly.



Now that would be an interesting manga  I mean Team 7 contains a shemale, an otaku, a gay and a stupid main character... Kishi totally miscalculated something there.

It would be better if he would just continue what he started:

Nobody shed a tear during Asuma's farewell in the manga.

adding konoha and ninja system, making a noble princess(hinata) fall in love with a bastard (naruto) and no emo shit sasuke or wannabe man sakura... but it probably resembled inuyasha too much  

But AU Naruto just may be something we and pbbly kishi wanted this manga to be. At least AU Hinata is a female character that doesn't seem to be an annoying hoe who can just stick her ass to the bottom.-.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 15, 2012)

So much butthurt in this thread lol.  "The movie is a failure because theres no (insert fandom here) wank." Or, "Its totally not Kishis fault that Naruto cant touch One Piece sales...its his editors!"  Never mind the fact that this is looking like its going to be the most popular Naruto movie to date.  But oh no its certain crap because a few disgruntled fandoms on the interwebz dont get what they want 

In all seriousness ive heard it was really good.  Lets not be so butthurt kay?


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2012)

8 said:


> he can do it if he wants to. those random girls at hot springs are hot. so is naruto's sexy no jutsu. and there's mei, samui, mabui. it's just that kishi doesn't show it off much.



everyone has his own taste. OP aren't my taste though. the same goes for naruto girls except for maybe maboi and mie.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 15, 2012)

I heard this movie is confirmed to be last movie and it's done by Kishi who said this movie will be the best movie amonges all Naruto movies 

Also this movie is 10th anniversary Naruto Movie 


we are lucky, we got NaruSaku in Kishi's movie


----------



## Shattering (Aug 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *I heard this movie is confirmed to be last mov*ie and it's done by Kishi who said this movie will be the best movie amonges all Naruto movies
> 
> Also this movie is 10th anniversary Naruto Movie
> 
> ...



We will have Naruto movies/ovas for a couple of years after the manga ends...


----------



## Saunion (Aug 15, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> So much butthurt in this thread lol.  "The movie is a failure because theres no (insert fandom here) wank." Or, "Its totally not Kishis fault that Naruto cant touch One Piece sales...its his editors!"  Never mind the fact that this is looking like its going to be the most popular Naruto movie to date.  But oh no its certain crap because a few disgruntled fandoms on the interwebz dont get what they want
> 
> In all seriousness ive heard it was really good.  Lets not be so butthurt kay?



If you needed a proof Narutoforums fandoms weren't indicative of the mainstream audience of the manga/anime, this thread is perfect.

AMG no Sasuke and Hinata??? The movie is about Naruto and his parents? Like soooo BORING  

*RtN becomes most popular Naruto movie ever*


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I heard this movie is confirmed to be last movie and it's done by Kishi who said this movie will be the best movie amonges all Naruto movies
> 
> Also this movie is 10th anniversary Naruto Movie
> 
> ...



hate to burst your bubble but apparently, kishi wanted a sasuke movie but the producers or bosses said "no".


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> because it was NaruSaku movie



actually, it was an itasaku movie


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> actually, it was an itasaku movie



the whole movie is NaruSaku LOL 
don't forget the parallel kishi made them between NaruSaku and MinaKushi 

about Itachi holds sakura's hand

*Spoiler*: __ 






> しかしサクラはナルトしか見てなっかたね（?●ω●｀）
> But Sakura saw nothing else but Naruto, huh （?●ω●｀）



Sakura ignored touchy Itachi and was only worried for and only had her eyes on her manNaruto 




Sakura holds Naruto's hand when they go on a date, so NaruSaku is CANON (as *Addy* theory) 


In the park, swing together like a couple, he is walking and sitting next to her in the whole movie as pairing 

*Spoiler*: __ 









she touch him so much <3

*Spoiler*: __ 




she fuck himLOL





*I'm waiting for NaruSaku bridal style* 



Shattering said:


> We will have Naruto movies/ovas for a couple of years after the manga ends...



So we will get more narusaku fanservices in movies/ovas 


In reality, Kishi said RTN movie is best movie , so next movie will be bad 
Like sasuke is killing people in konoh 



Saunion said:


> *RtN becomes most popular Naruto movie ever*



because it was NaruSaku movie =)


----------



## Kage (Aug 15, 2012)

Saunion said:


> If you needed a proof Narutoforums fandoms weren't indicative of the mainstream audience of the manga/anime, this thread is perfect.
> 
> AMG no Sasuke and Hinata??? The movie is about Naruto and his parents? Like soooo BORING
> 
> *RtN becomes most popular Naruto movie ever*



lol.

not to mention if such were the case naruto would rank below the uchiha brothers in popularity polls. probably even trailing behind hinata too.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 15, 2012)

Kage said:


> lol.
> 
> not to mention if such were the case naruto would rank below the uchiha brothers in popularity polls. probably even trailing behind hinata too.



Well you see these polls don't count because blablablaSaskekwewnblablabla. Also Kakashi is overall the most popular character in Japan so he should be the star of every movie right? Except who gives a shit about Kakashi, I can't use him in my non-homo pairings of choice.


----------



## RFujinami (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought Kakashi, Naruto, and Sasuke all came in #1 before in polls before, but currently Naruto is #1, Sasuke is #2, and Kakashi is #3


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Aug 15, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Well you see these polls don't count because blablablaSaskekwewnblablabla. Also Kakashi is overall the most popular character in Japan so he should be the star of every movie right? Except who gives a shit about Kakashi, I can't use him in my non-homo pairings of choice.



I give a **** about Kakashi. And no, its not about pairings. Its because he's bad***.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 15, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Well you see these polls don't count because blablablaSaskekwewnblablabla. Also Kakashi is overall the most popular character in Japan so he should be the star of every movie right? Except who gives a shit about Kakashi, I can't use him in my non-homo pairings of choice.



Didn't 3rd movie is about Kakashi ??


----------



## Saunion (Aug 15, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> I thought Kakashi, Naruto, and Sasuke all came in #1 before in polls before, but currently Naruto is #1, Sasuke is #2, and Kakashi is #3



Yeah but if you add all the votes from every popularity poll from the start, Kakashi is 1st, Naruto is 2nd and Sasuke is 3rd.

There's actually a pretty big difference between Naruto and Sasuke's scores too.


----------



## RFujinami (Aug 15, 2012)

I remember Kakashi dominating the polls at the start, which is probably why he is #1.  I'm surprised Naruto isn't #1 overall since he's the main character.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> the whole movie is NaruSaku LOL
> don't forget the parallel kishi made them between NaruSaku and MinaKushi
> 
> about Itachi holds sakura's hand
> ...



I'd say Sakura gets roflstomped by Hinata if Hinata senses NaruxSaku in the air .
I think Kishi isn't doing anything for the manga anymore, he just leaves his signature there, so the fans won't complain because we get a huge load of bullshit all the time... If NaruxSaku should indeed happen, then all this Hinata is in love with naruto shit would troll Hinata big time. Not that she isn't trolled already since hinata declared her love to naruto and still remains shy without any developement + Naruto still ignoring her like some fodder. I mean you'd at least expect 1 panel of interaction in this regard XD But hey, who cares it's not important at all that Hinata just did the bravest thing in her whole life, got nearly killed protecting Naruto, exposed her tits to the audience and got ignored by the one she saved. Yeah, Sasuke is still better to f**k.

Yes, I'm a Hinata fan.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> the whole movie is NaruSaku LOL
> don't forget the parallel kishi made them between NaruSaku and MinaKushi
> 
> about Itachi holds sakura's hand
> ...



4 scenes out of an hour and a half movie. indeed, it is a narusaku movie 



> In reality, Kishi said RTN movie is best movie , so next movie will be bad
> *Like sasuke is killing people in konoh *


 i would fly to japan just to watch that movie


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 15, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I'd say Sakura gets roflstomped by Hinata if Hinata senses NaruxSaku in the air .
> I think Kishi isn't doing anything for the manga anymore, he just leaves his signature there, so the fans won't complain because we get a huge load of bullshit all the time... If NaruxSaku should indeed happen, then all this Hinata is in love with naruto shit would troll Hinata big time. Not that she isn't trolled already since hinata declared her love to naruto and still remains shy without any developement + Naruto still ignoring her like some fodder. I mean you'd at least expect 1 panel of interaction in this regard XD But hey, who cares it's not important at all that Hinata just did the bravest thing in her whole life, got nearly killed protecting Naruto, exposed her tits to the audience and got ignored by the one she saved. Yeah, Sasuke is still better to f**k.
> 
> Yes, I'm a Hinata fan.



NH and SS were being trolled by Kishi in movie, so they will troll in manga too 

you can't imagine manga end with NH or SS and the Kishi's movie release next year with NS end LOL  



Addy said:


> 4 scenes out of an hour and a half movie. indeed, it is a narusaku movie



someone else will reply you (who watch movie) 
 I quoted it 


Mizzkie said:


> *Wow....this movies does lack pairing fanservices!  At best, there are some NaruSaku bonding and understanding moments but not much.*
> You obviously don't know what "pairing fanservice" is, do you?
> I saw
> - NaruSaku throughout the *whole film* (surprise surprise)



even SS fan became NS 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Translation*


> "Bridal style NaruSaku!!'' in yellow color
> ''NaruSaku completely felt like the next generation MinaKushi. It was a bit unpleasant as I am SasuSaku but NaruSaku is very cute! I really like it!"
> 
> Picture with Naruto saying, "My mother and father were the heroes of the village!"
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He switched to NS after watched the movie LOL 
and realized that Kishi is NaruSaku 


I think many fans became NS after the movie


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 15, 2012)

This is turning into a pairing thread and why is ichihimelove  NOT banned or AT THE VERY LEAST section banned ????


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> This is turning into a pairing thread and why is ichihimelove  NOT banned or AT THE VERY LEAST section banned ????



He was, for at least 3-4 days but it was presumably because of spoilers  The idiot still hasn't learned his lesson. Why am I even saying this? He's a troll and that's what he intends to be. There are so many insults I want to say to him but I don't want to get myself banned or deleted. The mods are way too easy on him. He's the reason for this pairing crap and they aren't banning or deleting him for it.


----------



## m1cojakle (Aug 15, 2012)

CAN SOMEONE FROM JAPAN, OR SOMEONE THAT KNOW SOMEONE FROM JAPAN, PLEASE WRITE OR GET A SUMMARY OF THE MOVIE?  PLZ!


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 15, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:
			
		

> The idiot still hasn't learned his lesson


You shouldn't expect for someone with his grammar skills to learn a damn thing.


----------



## RFujinami (Aug 15, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> This is turning into a pairing thread and why is ichihimelove  NOT banned or AT THE VERY LEAST section banned ????



The ignore list is your best friend.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> hate to burst your bubble but apparently, kishi wanted a sasuke movie but the producers or bosses said "no".



LOOOOOOL

"Its not what Kishi wants, its his editors!!!"




EDIT:

And in all honesty if this were reversed in any way, there would be loads of fandom wank all around and no one would care.  Its a known fact the forums are quite biased when it comes to fandoms.  It just so happens that the most popular fandoms are disgruntled so now its not okay.

I honestly fail to see how talking about Naruto and Sakura is grounds for ban when its a large part of the movie.  It is what it is; like I said, enough with the butthurt.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ the story and design characters of the movie is made by kishi not his editors lol 

Kishi choosed NaruSaku movie instead sasuke movie as the manga will end soon with narusaku pairing


----------



## KevKev (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol you guys are feeding the troll.

No hard feelings, ichihimelove


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 15, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Lol you guys are feeding the troll.
> 
> No hard feelings, ichihimelove



In all fairness they make it too easy lol.  It's kinda sad really.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> In all fairness they make it too easy lol.  It's kinda sad really.



You don't get it. Even if some of us ignored him, others are bound to react to him. It's pointless.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 16, 2012)

Why are there so many "the image is down" pictures all over the place. The emotes are down?



BlazingInferno said:


> He was, for at least 3-4 days but it was presumably because of spoilers  The idiot still hasn't learned his lesson. Why am I even saying this? He's a troll and that's what he intends to be. There are so many insults I want to say to him but I don't want to get myself banned or deleted. The mods are way too easy on him. He's the reason for this pairing crap and they aren't banning or deleting him for it.



Yeap it was spoilers, but it was still hilarious


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 16, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> You don't get it. Even if some of us ignored him, others are bound to react to him. It's pointless.



React to what?  "NaruSaku movie, NaruSaku is canon"??  Seriously?  Get over it lol.  That is really no reason to start throwing a bitch fit.  The problem is that there's been too much pandering to fandoms/anti-fandoms.  Who cares really?  I mean the movie is what it is.  It's kinda silly to avoid one of the major plotlines so people don't get butthurt over it.  I'd like to think we're all more mature than that >_>

This was a long way of saying people shouldn't be reacting to him in the first place.  If people got banned for throwing bitch fits at "baiting" maybe this thread wouldn't be so craptacular.  Let's face it.  Take Naruto and Sakura out of the conversation and there's nothing to talk about.  Just speculation about AU characters that basically have no role in the story.  Woooo fun.  Great conversation.

I know the movie isn't what a lot of people wanted it to be, but it is what it is.  So we can be grown and talk about the movie as it is, or we can whine and cry about someone who's throwing a party because they got what they wanted.  I mean had you got what you wanted, or any other fandom got what they wanted, it'd be a party about that.  It just so happens right now its a party about character(s) that the majority of the forum bears animosity against.  Particularly when paired for most of the movie.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 16, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> It just so happens right now its a party about character(s) that the *majority of the forum* bears animosity against.  Particularly when paired for most of the movie.






k bro


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 16, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> React to what?  "NaruSaku movie, NaruSaku is canon"??  Seriously?  Get over it lol.  That is really no reason to start throwing a bitch fit.  The problem is that there's been too much pandering to fandoms/anti-fandoms.  Who cares really?  I mean the movie is what it is.  It's kinda silly to avoid one of the major plotlines so people don't get butthurt over it.  I'd like to think we're all more mature than that >_>
> 
> This was a long way of saying people shouldn't be reacting to him in the first place.  If people got banned for throwing bitch fits at "baiting" maybe this thread wouldn't be so craptacular.  Let's face it.  Take Naruto and Sakura out of the conversation and there's nothing to talk about.  Just speculation about AU characters that basically have no role in the story.  Woooo fun.  Great conversation.
> 
> I know the movie isn't what a lot of people wanted it to be, but it is what it is.  So we can be grown and talk about the movie as it is, or we can whine and cry about someone who's throwing a party because they got what they wanted.  I mean had you got what you wanted, or any other fandom got what they wanted, it'd be a party about that.  It just so happens right now its a party about character(s) that the majority of the forum bears animosity against.  Particularly when paired for most of the movie.


Ichihime does go overboard with his pairing wank, but to be honest when this,
 and this,


Were out people went over to the house and start creating threads, making party and going overboard. At the same time saying things like, take that hater in your face Kyyyaaa.
This celebration was all over the forum minus the KL Telegam and the other character or pairing FC. 

No is nothing but butthurt over it, or Kishi was thinking about a Sasuke movie but wasn't allow. 
The thread was nothing but the other two named pairing and if you were not part of the crew them yue were not allow to say anything, you opinion was like one of those butthurt haters.


*Non pairing Sasuke fans this is not at you.*


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2012)

Did this actually happen?


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 16, 2012)

Of course not. That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Vash (Aug 16, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Did this actually happen?



That's the ending of the movie.


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 16, 2012)

Jak said:


> That's the ending of the movie.



Ohohohohoho.


----------



## Vash (Aug 16, 2012)

Elana said:


> Ohohohohoho.



Ohohohohoho.


----------



## jorge444 (Aug 16, 2012)

new


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Did this actually happen?



yeah, my sakura had a vagina


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2012)

Why hasn't anyone uploaded the motion comic? And is there really a manga adaption of the movie (not the prequel chapter)?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2012)

Posting under BlazingInferno for Sig comparison

I'm SOOOO HAPPY!!! A new pairing


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 16, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm SOOOO HAPPY!!! A new pairing



But that fan art didn't even happen.

Wasn't in the spoilers. Itachi helped Naruto and Sakura because he was under orders, the Akatsuki works for the Leaf Village in this movie. 

Itachi never met Sakura. Only the fake one. And it's not even a big deal, anyway.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 16, 2012)

Eh, I'm on the fence on ichihimelove. It's a certainly funny troll and I've repped her positively for it many times because it's just funny, but it's true she/he/it sometimes goes overboard. But that's what trolls do anyway. Just put her on ignore list or whatever. As we can clearly see, ban won't stop it.

*No camrip as of yet. The DVD is still to leak as well. I can understand the camrip, somewhat, but not the DVD. That should have leaked by now, but I can't find it. Has anyone have better luck than I did? I haven't had much time lately to research it properly, so maybe?*



Don-kun said:


> Were out people went over to the house and start creating threads, making party and going overboard. At the same time saying things like, take that hater in your face Kyyyaaa.
> This celebration was all over the forum minus the KL Telegam and the other character or pairing FC.



Don't be a liar, Don-kun. There were no wank threads whatsoever. What there was: happiness in the FCs. It's true you lurk those FCs though, so that may be why you're saying that, but it's totally your fault for getting butthurt over that shit, since you have no business into lurking FCs of pairings you obvious don't like. The only thread there was related to the movie was a complaint thread about Sasuke's role in it. Since it was a complaint thread about the SS ramen poster and how OOC it was, it isn't quite what you had in mind there, either. If this is about the SS signatures, you might as well shut it too. People put in their signatures whatever they feel like it. When a new opening or ending that is favourable to any pairings, people put it on their signatures, and no one cries a river like you're doing right now (and like many did it back then). You have no reason here and you're the one overreacting.



ichihime4love said:


> Narusaku
> 
> Bath scene



I swear, I don't understand how you work sometimes. I get you "forgetting" things the Sasuke script last time. But this time, why didn't you post the whole page?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 16, 2012)

ichihime4love said:


> Narusaku
> 
> 
> 
> Bath scene



Oh my god, welcome new member!


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 17, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Eh, I'm on the fence on ichihimelove. It's a certainly funny troll and I've repped her positively for it many times because it's just funny, but it's true she/he/it sometimes goes overboard. But that's what trolls do anyway. Just put her on ignore list or whatever. As we can clearly see, ban won't stop it.
> 
> *No camrip as of yet. The DVD is still to leak as well. I can understand the camrip, somewhat, but not the DVD. That should have leaked by now, but I can't find it. Has anyone have better luck than I did? I haven't had much time lately to research it properly, so maybe?*
> 
> ...



Oh my god, are you being defensive and sensitive again, or you had a memory lost this last part doesn't surprise me since you forget many chapters and events in the Manga when it comes to your OTP

While I try to find the threads I didn't have much luck I needed to remember  who created the Sasuke threads and his appearance in the Movie.


And for your knowledge I can be anywhere I want, but I will tell you from now I don't visit your OTP, the opinions are like reading a pairing fanfict from FF. Net. Don no like, Don like a manga event not fanfiction interpretation, is been more than 10 months since I stop reading fanfiction interpretation.
I like to stick to Manga opinions. And yes, sometime I do visit your nemesis (The NS Anti FC).

Anyway.
This is one of the threads I found, I don't suffer from memory loss only when it suits me. 



This also went on the NS filter section in Deviantart, NS filter section in FF.net, You Tube, SS were everywhere braging about the movie and Sasuke secret luv for Sakura.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 17, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Oh my god, are you being defensive and sensitive again, or you had a memory lost this last part doesn't surprise me since you forget many chapters and events in the Manga when it comes to your OTP
> 
> While I try to find the threads I didn't have much luck I needed to remember  who created the Sasuke threads and his appearance in the Movie.
> 
> ...



Yeeeeeeaaah... you're complaining about people celebrating, but I'm the one who's sensitive. _Sure_.

You can lurk whatever you feel like lurking. Just don't complain about people having fun over there, which is exacly what you're doing here. It's your damn fault over becoming upset over such things.



> This is one of the threads, I don't suffer from memory loss only when it suits me.



That is the exact thread I was talking about, made by a member of the _anti-SS FC_. It's not due to celebrations and kyaaaa kyaaaaa by the NH / SS fans like you're complaining about in your post. 



> This also went on the NS filter section in Deviantart, NS filter section in FF.net, You Tube, SS were everywhere braging about the movie and Sasuke secret luv for Sakura.



Nice try in bringing the "filter" of Deviantart and ff.net (there is no such thing), but this is what you wrote and I had a problem with because you were lying shamelessly: "Were out people went over to the *house and start creating threads*, making party and going overboard (...) This celebration was *all over the forum* minus the KL Telegam and the other character or pairing FC." You clearly meant the forums, nowhere do you even mention the rest of the internet in your post.


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 17, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Yeeeeeeaaah... you're complaining about people celebrating, but I'm the one who's sensitive. _Sure_.
> 
> You can lurk whatever you feel like lurking. Just don't complain about people having fun over there, which is exacly what you're doing here. It's your damn fault over becoming upset over such things.
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm not the one complining about Ichihime, while I might not agree with his behaviour I just choose to ignore him. Ichihime had many users raging, I just said that when other did the same it was ok but if NS is happy about the movie some people are being bashfull towards the pairing, instead of looking on this just like another movie or filler.

Also I Pretty sure I didn't change Forum I say also on other sites, your memory is failing you again. Like I say you want to forget and act like it never happen because it bothers you to remember that it really happen. I said Minus KL, Telegram, other characters fc and pairing fandom.

Other users from another site ask me to drop it so I will end it here.
I know what happen here and many other users do.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2012)

Elana said:


> But that fan art didn't even happen.
> 
> Wasn't in the spoilers. Itachi helped Naruto and Sakura because he was under orders, the Akatsuki works for the Leaf Village in this movie.
> 
> Itachi never met Sakura. Only the fake one. And it's not even a big deal, anyway.



Damnit!  Well thats what I wanted to know.  Thanks.  

Wait, did Itachi save Sakura?


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 17, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Damnit!  Well thats what I wanted to know.  Thanks.
> 
> Wait, did Itachi save Sakura?



Actually, it goes like this:

Naruto saves Sakura. Then, when the situation got worse, as Menma and Kyuubi unleashed, Akatsuki was only ordered to save them. Naruto and Sakura refused, but Naruto knows the situation is highly critical, so he place Sakura in hand of Itachi to take care of her, hence the script, "Please take care of Sakura-chan." So they take off, and Naruto heads to the epic Kyuubi battle.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 17, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Sorry I'm not the one complining about Ichihime, while I might not agree with his behaviour I just choose to ignore him. Ichihime had many users raging, I just said that when other did the same it was ok but if NS is happy about the movie some people are being bashfull towards the pairing, instead of looking on this just like another movie or filler.



Oh don. Sometimes... you're just so embarassing. Notice people are complaining about ichihimelove's bullshit, not about NarSak's bullshit. *People are complaining about a user, not a pairing.* However, you are complaining about NH / SS bullshit, when there was none in this thread or across the board (only in the FCs). Also notice that who's complaining about ichihimelove are not ANS / SS / NH fans, it's generally neutral fans who don't give a shit about pairings, while you, who's complaining about ANS / SS / NH fans, are a NS fan (and who did back then due to signatures, were ASS / ANH as well). But what's in the past, is in the past. You're the one being a pairing tard, lying and exaggerating.



> Also I Pretty sure I didn't change Forum I say also on other sites, your memory is failing you again. Like I say you want to forget and act like it never happen because it bothers you to remember that it really happen. I said Minus KL, Telegram, other characters fc and pairing fandom.



You're a liar. I've asked you to bring examples of said celebration and you copped out an anti-SS thread (that I had mentioned no less).   You have no right to complain people had fun in their own FCs / signatures. That is their damn business Don, not yours.



> Other users from another site ask me to drop it so I will end it here.
> I know what happen here and many other users do.



Best thing you've done in a very long time.


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 17, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Damnit!  Well thats what I wanted to know.  Thanks.
> 
> Wait, did Itachi save Sakura?



No, he didn't save Sakura, but he protected her for a few moments because he was under orders to protect her.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2012)

To Ch1p and Don:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SjmL_WVI4A[/YOUTUBE] 

Sorry, I just had to post this  It fits the moment.


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 17, 2012)

@BlazingInferno
I kknow what you mean I will stop.

Ch1p

*Spoiler*: __ 





Ch1p said:


> Oh don. Sometimes... you're just so embarassing. Notice people are complaining about ichihimelove's bullshit, not about NarSak's bullshit. *People are complaining about a user, not a pairing.* However, you are complaining about NH / SS bullshit, when there was none in this thread or across the board (only in the FCs). Also notice that who's complaining about ichihimelove are not ANS / SS / NH fans, it's generally neutral fans who don't give a shit about pairings, while you, who's complaining about ANS / SS / NH fans, are a NS fan (and who did back then due to signatures, were ASS / ANH as well). But what's in the past, is in the past. You're the one being a pairing tard, lying and exaggerating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To start I was replying to this.

*Spoiler*: __ 





AMtrack said:


> React to what?  "NaruSaku movie, NaruSaku is canon"??  Seriously?  Get over it lol.  That is really no reason to start throwing a bitch fit.  The problem is that there's been too much pandering to fandoms/anti-fandoms.  Who cares really?  I mean the movie is what it is.  It's kinda silly to avoid one of the major plotlines so people don't get butthurt over it.  I'd like to think we're all more mature than that >_>
> 
> This was a long way of saying people shouldn't be reacting to him in the first place.  If people got banned for throwing bitch fits at "baiting" maybe this thread wouldn't be so craptacular.  Let's face it.  Take Naruto and Sakura out of the conversation and there's nothing to talk about.  Just speculation about AU characters that basically have no role in the story.  Woooo fun.  Great conversation.
> 
> I know the movie isn't what a lot of people wanted it to be, but it is what it is.  So we can be grown and talk about the movie as it is, or we can whine and cry about someone who's throwing a party because they got what they wanted.  I mean had you got what you wanted, or any other fandom got what they wanted, it'd be a party about that.  It just so happens right now its a party about character(s) that the majority of the forum bears animosity against.  Particularly when paired for most of the movie.






Is funny that he thinks the same way I do, also many other user were saying the things I said in my original post.

For your knowledge I learn to balance the Anti paring argument by checking out the Anti Big 3 FC, I even agree with many of the things they say even if they are against all the pairings, something you clearly don't, you refuse to accept the facts that are against the pairing you like.

So again you were the one who addressed me, I been ignoring your argument for a long time. 

Also by looking at your history you know who were thhe one always winning, you normaly do it with a lot of user who are against SS, you do it in the debate thread you complaing to any user who dare speak bad about you daring SS, complaining about users ganging up against you, deflecting so many question directed at you,  trying to derail the anti SS thread. 
Ch1p you really need to take a good look at yourself before saying things to others.

And for the record you're the one stalking my post even my name change, while I have your name for more than 4 months on my ignore list. Additionaly I wasn't the one talking about logic in the House or asking what sig others use, you start attacking my name change same thing your fellow did, and freaking out because I had a Kushina and a Sakura hug sig.
While I normally don't give a s*** about your pairing argument, because I already label you as Sasuke redemption = SS and everything else will be ignored, so why would I waste my time with you.

Like I say look on yourself and learn to make quality arguments.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 17, 2012)

Jesus Christ, what's this about now?


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2012)

even in movies, everything is about itachi


----------



## ch1p (Aug 17, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> @BlazingInferno
> I kknow what you mean I will stop.
> 
> Ch1p
> ...



First, didn't you say you were going to drop it? Guess your word is worth nothing. Second, why are you trying to turn this into a pairing discussion, not to mention all that rightousness just because I neither like you nor your shit. When I say you should look in the mirror when you accuse others of being butthurt and sensitive, this behaviour of yours is exacly what I mean.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 17, 2012)

this thread has so much pairing drama


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this thread has so much pairing drama



next time on: naruto, the movie discussion thread.


naruto looked at sakura

ichihimelove "omg, naruto and sakura are having hot steaming sex "


----------



## Ciardha (Aug 17, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> In all fairness they make it too easy lol.  It's kinda sad really.



ichihime's posts are the best thing on this forum. Better a funny passionate narusaku shipper that goes over the top, than people like Don-kun who is so negatively obsessed with sasusaku that he lurks in the sasusaku forums so he can use the sasusaku shipper arguments to flame Sakura in the narusaku forum.


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 17, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> ichihime's posts are the best thing on this forum. Better a funny passionate narusaku shipper that goes over the top, than people like Don-kun who is so negatively obsessed with sasusaku that he lurks in the sasusaku forums so he can use the sasusaku shipper arguments to flame Sakura in the narusaku forum.



I will not reply to you Ciardha that was really a low blow, but it's ok after all I'm not the first person you have problem with or call Sakura hater.
and just to clarify I spend time in the Anti SS fc not pro SS, if you didn't know.
I hate the pairing why would I want to spend time there?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> next time on: naruto, the movie discussion thread.
> 
> 
> naruto looked at sakura
> ...


thats just sad


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 17, 2012)

itachi did what? i haven't seen the movie no it's a spoiler  but i think it's kind of sweet people feel so deeply about anime couples  it shows they care :amazed


----------



## Lovely (Aug 18, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> ichihime's posts are the best thing on this forum.



You have to be kidding me.


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> ichihime's posts are the best thing on this forum. Better a funny passionate narusaku shipper that goes over the top, than people like Don-kun who is so negatively obsessed with sasusaku that he lurks in the sasusaku forums so he can use the sasusaku shipper arguments to flame Sakura in the narusaku forum.



omg... you're serious?!






BlazingInferno said:


> To Ch1p and Don:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SjmL_WVI4A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sorry, I just had to post this  It fits the moment.



love that part


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> ichihime's posts are the best thing on this forum. Better a funny passionate narusaku shipper that goes over the top, than people like Don-kun who is so negatively obsessed with sasusaku that he lurks in the sasusaku forums so he can use the sasusaku shipper arguments to flame Sakura in the narusaku forum.


this shit is starting to feel like twilight fangirls in war


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> next time on: naruto, the movie discussion thread.
> 
> 
> naruto looked at sakura
> ...



Sshhhh you're giving him ideas


----------



## gus3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Soooo...... Anyone have anything new to say about the movie. Preferably something that won't start a shipping war.

Has no one in Japan snuck a video camera into the theater? Not that I'm asking for a link to an illegal copy of the film. I'm simply curious to know if one exists. Also, possibly, where?


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> thats just sad



but it is true!!!!!!!!! 

all of his arguments are like this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 18, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Soooo...... Anyone have anything new to say about the movie. Preferably something that won't start a shipping war.
> 
> Has no one in Japan snuck a video camera into the theater? Not that I'm asking for a link to an illegal copy of the film. I'm simply curious to know if one exists. Also, possibly, where?



I'm certain there's a bootleg somewhere. Well, not really...is anyone familiar with the way Japanese cinemas work? Are they any different from the U.S.?


----------



## Ciardha (Aug 18, 2012)

starr said:


> omg... you're serious?!



Yep! There's too much angst and blaming in fandoms nowadays. Until just prior to 2000, online shipping fans were overwhelmingly like ichihime. You could have just a general fandom forum where everyone interacted. The shippers pretty much just playfully teased back and forth and there was definitely no blaming going on within a shipper group- it would have been thought completely bizarre! Ichihime's posting style brings back very fond memories for me of how various anime and manga forums used to be....


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Aug 18, 2012)

Since Road to Ninja Original Soundtracks were up and good, now the Fairy Tail Priestress of the Pheonix Original soundtracks are up as I uploaded them.


Fairy Tail movie soundtracks so enjoy it.


Yes. 1080p.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 18, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm certain there's a bootleg somewhere. Well, not really...is anyone familiar with the way Japanese cinemas work? Are they any different from the U.S.?



The penalty for getting caught there is a lot harsher, so it doesn't happen as often. If I remember right it involves some mandatory jail time and a fairly big fine.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Aug 18, 2012)

Unauthorized uploading and downloading of copyrighted material such as music, movies and video games have been illegal in Japan for years, but until now only uploaders were subject to criminal penalties: up to 10 years in prison or fines as much as 10 million yen (USD$125,680), according to the Japan Times. 


Source:


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 18, 2012)

If this movie taught me something, is about that word "Nanpa". Thanks Kishi, I found a freaking video about that :


----------



## Mako (Aug 18, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> Unauthorized uploading and downloading of copyrighted material such as music, movies and video games have been illegal in Japan for years, but until now only uploaders were subject to criminal penalties: up to 10 years in prison or fines as much as 10 million yen (USD$125,680), according to the Japan Times.
> 
> 
> Source:



Yep, they just issued that this year sadly. Won't be seeing anything from the theaters onto the internet right away.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Aug 18, 2012)

I can wait. No movie is worth that kind of fine or jail time.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2012)

I know it's against the law but sheesh that's harsh. 3-4 years seems punishment enough to me.


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> Yep! There's too much angst and blaming in fandoms nowadays. Until just prior to 2000, online shipping fans were overwhelmingly like ichihime. You could have just a general fandom forum where everyone interacted. The shippers pretty much just playfully teased back and forth and there was definitely no blaming going on within a shipper group- it would have been thought completely bizarre! Ichihime's posting style brings back very fond memories for me of how various anime and manga forums used to be....



ichihime was constantly baiting/flaming SS and NH fans, so if that is your ideal NS fan then I find that really sad


----------



## Kurama (Aug 18, 2012)

starr said:


> ichihime was constantly baiting/flaming SS and NH fans, so if that is your ideal NS fan then I find that really sad



Sad, but hardly unexpected, given the source.

Though the whole overboard OMG NARUSAKU MOVIE LOOK THEY'RE IN THE SAME SHOT is hilariously stereotypical. I'm half convinced Ichihime is an ANS in disguise.


----------



## Ciardha (Aug 18, 2012)

starr said:


> ichihime was constantly baiting/flaming SS and NH fans, so if that is your ideal NS fan then I find that really sad



LOL it's called karma- what goes around, comes around. And the fact ichihime does it in such great "old school wit" just adds to the entertainment factor.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 18, 2012)

You do realize flaming and baiting are against the rules right?


----------



## Ciardha (Aug 18, 2012)

Olivia said:


> You do realize flaming and baiting are against the rules right?



And I guess that's why the nh/ss shippers have done it for years and flagrantly got away with it, LOL. As I said, karma.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 18, 2012)

Kurama said:


> Sad, but hardly unexpected, given the source.
> 
> Though the whole overboard OMG NARUSAKU MOVIE LOOK THEY'RE IN THE SAME SHOT is hilariously stereotypical. I'm half convinced Ichihime is an ANS in disguise.



Well my irony meter just broke.


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 18, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> And I guess that's why the nh/ss shippers have done it for years and flagrantly got away with it, LOL. As I said, karma.



Talk about pot calling the kettle black. None of the big three can act as if their pairing doesn't engage in retarded behavior.


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 18, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> Talk about pot calling the kettle black. None of the big three can act as if their pairing doesn't engage in retarded behavior.



Why I always agree with you? Maybe because you speak nothing but the truth. 
Every fandom has a passionate fan.
NS ichihime.
NH VG
SS Jizz
We are all guilty of charge.
Now can we move on?


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 19, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> And I guess that's why the nh/ss shippers have done it for years and flagrantly got away with it, LOL. As I said, karma.





Seto Kaiba said:


> Well my irony meter just broke.





HolyHands said:


> Talk about pot calling the kettle black. None of the big three can act as if their pairing doesn't engage in retarded behavior.



Too much win in a row. Goddamn.  Lol and if flaming is against the rules why has no one been banned for flaming ichihime? Seriously. Ichihime got a butthurt ban. I thought it was funny old fashioned teasing.  Haters gonna hate i guess.

Edit: @Holy

I think the point was NS doesn't get away with it. NH retarded behavior goes unpunished most times. And theyve gotten more ppl banned than i care to remember


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Aug 19, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> Here I am, looking for more information about a movie that'll make me so erect I could impregnate anyone in a 10 light-year radius, and what do I walk in? A giant turd made of pairing debates. God damn it people.



Dude, we just saved like hundreds of people from getting unwanted pregnancies. If anything we should be proud of ourselves.

But yeah, lets get back to the movie


Soo......did Ten Ten actually fight Hidan 1v1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 19, 2012)

So about that movie or any prospects of future movies...A Sasuke movie would be awful, I don't even get why Kishi would want it after he just gave him a year in the spotlight manga-wise. Isn't that enough? Focus on someone else...


----------



## Saunion (Aug 19, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So about that movie or any prospects of future movies...A Sasuke movie would be awful, I don't even get why Kishi would want it after he just gave him a year in the spotlight manga-wise. Isn't that enough? Focus on someone else...



I think it's hilarious the first thing that crossed his mind when asked to write an original story was "SASUKE SASUKE SASUKE". That's basically in line with the reasons why the main manga sucks too. It all goes back to Sasuke and/or the Uchiha at the expense of everyone else.

It looks like Menma/Dark Naruto being the main villain was something his editor suggested too and that Kishimoto's first idea was to make Shisui the main villain. It's so bad.


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 19, 2012)

^^
So you're basicaly saying that Kishi is the Uchihas NO. 1 fan?



Seto Kaiba said:


> So about that movie or any prospects of future movies...A Sasuke movie would be awful, I don't even get why Kishi would want it after he just gave him a year in the spotlight manga-wise. Isn't that enough? Focus on someone else...



I agree with you, but maybe we think that way because where are not his fan. Sasuke is the 2nd most popular character in the Manga, A movie about him will not make many Naruto all fans happy, but it will make the Sasuke fangirls happy and Kishi's pocket happy since he is great for marketing or so I bilieve.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 19, 2012)

A movie with the actual Sasuke is just gonna boil down to a 60 minute+ Linkin' Park AMV to me. There are other characters that can be explored in the movies I feel, such as the Akatsuki, Madara and Hashirama, or if not that, some fillain either they or Tobirama dealt with in the past.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 19, 2012)

I knew this movie was suspicious...

after all since when has Kishi given that much of fuck of focusing on his main character seriously. He's either taking care of Uchiha or being sloppily thrown into battle.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a Sasuke movie so long as he doesn't turtle inside Susanoo and spam Amaterasu in every fight.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 19, 2012)

No Sasuke movies please. >.>


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 19, 2012)

I would like a Sasuke movie...if Kishi didn't have a raging boner over him. I'm surprised Naruto and Sakura weren't that excited to see Sasuke in the movie, even though he isn't their world's Sasuke.


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 19, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I think it's hilarious the first thing that crossed his mind when asked to write an original story was "SASUKE SASUKE SASUKE". That's basically in line with the reasons why the main manga sucks too. It all goes back to Sasuke and/or the Uchiha at the expense of everyone else.
> 
> It looks like Menma/Dark Naruto being the main villain was something his editor suggested too and that Kishimoto's first idea was to make Shisui the main villain. It's so bad.



the movies not only going to be about sasuke.. and yea they should focus more on the other characters that's just my suggestion i dont think the movie has even come out yet and people are already hatin' on it in the end it looks like it's going to be a awesome movie i'm going to check it out for sure [YOUTUBE]8xGCp13w4ZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 19, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A movie with the actual Sasuke is just gonna boil down to a 60 minute+ Linkin' Park AMV to me. There are other characters that can be explored in the movies I feel, such as the Akatsuki, Madara and Hashirama, or if not that, some fillain either they or Tobirama dealt with in the past.



hey hey bro naruto has some of the best amv's out a naruto amv and a naruto movie are completely different [YOUTUBE]j2ac4Dl_x6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol AMVs are a joke.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 19, 2012)

98.72% of AMV's are terrible.


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 19, 2012)

this is off topic  but there is lot's of amv's that are good you just gotta be willing to look for them.. the amv's i found is about 300 or more but i like amv's  check them out later peoples


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 19, 2012)

AMV's are largely shit


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 20, 2012)

of course people who dont like amv's are going to say they suck.. but truth be told they probably couldn't make one better.. that's a bit off topic like i posted before if you guy's want to talk about amv's make a thread for it i'll be happy to post some video's..


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 20, 2012)

EpicASMV said:


> the movies not only going to be about sasuke.. and yea they should focus more on the other characters that's just my suggestion i dont think the movie has even come out yet and people are already hatin' on it in the end it looks like it's going to be a awesome movie i'm going to check it out for sure



Pretty sure its just NF.  Its the highest grossing Naruto movie yet.  Apparently Japan loves it.  I mean cmon we get a heavy dose of Naruto, Sakura, Kushina, Minato, and awesome alternate version of Naruto...what's there not to like?

And the side characters arent worth a movie.  They've had no manga development at all, so no one cares.  You have to establish a connection in the manga first before you go and make a movie about someone.  And Sasuke is far too bland to have his own movie.  Kishi failed hard when he tried to make an entire arc about him.  He's only interesting when he's fighting, and nowadays *thats* not even interesting.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Aug 20, 2012)

nah a sasuke movie would be interesting to see his point of view, but I have a feeling its all about his vengeance and stuff. Something I think we get far too much of anyway.


----------



## 8 (Aug 20, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Pretty sure its just NF.  Its the highest grossing Naruto movie yet.  Apparently Japan loves it.  I mean cmon we get a heavy dose of Naruto, Sakura, Kushina, Minato, and awesome alternate version of Naruto...what's there not to like?
> 
> And the side characters arent worth a movie.  They've had no manga development at all, so no one cares.  You have to establish a connection in the manga first before you go and make a movie about someone.  And Sasuke is far too bland to have his own movie.  Kishi failed hard when he tried to make an entire arc about him.  He's only interesting when he's fighting, and nowadays *thats* not even interesting.


you have to consider that all previous movies were complete crap and the only thing they had going for them was the naruto franchise. its not that hard to do any better. also this movie has been advertised to hell. they even used dirty tricks such as half naked slutty hinata and playboy sasuke to get more attention.

as for side characters. most movies start with a whole cast of new characters, and they seem to do fine.


----------



## DonutKid (Aug 20, 2012)

no wonder menma looks like sasuke.


----------



## DonutKid (Aug 20, 2012)

mayumi said:


> It seemed Kishi wanted limited screening of Sasuke cause the movie is about Naruto and his family.





HK-47 said:


> He's just making up for his manga's biggest mistake.
> 
> Thank you Kishi.







mezzomarinaio said:


> Kishimoto-sensei's first suggestion was 'How about we make the story about Sasuke?'"
> 
> "Isn't it! So perhaps, if this movie is popular and well-received by everyone, Kishimoto might take into his hands next year's movie too... and then he might write Sasuke's story... and maybe even Kakashi's story while he's at it! Things like those, you know?"



kishi trolling. :ho


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 20, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Pretty sure its just NF.  Its the highest grossing Naruto movie yet.  Apparently Japan loves it.  I mean cmon we get a heavy dose of Naruto, Sakura, Kushina, Minato, and awesome alternate version of Naruto...what's there not to like?
> 
> And the side characters arent worth a movie.  They've had no manga development at all, so no one cares.  You have to establish a connection in the manga first before you go and make a movie about someone.  And Sasuke is far too bland to have his own movie.  Kishi failed hard when he tried to make an entire arc about him.  He's only interesting when he's fighting, and nowadays *thats* not even interesting.


No, it isn't.
The highest grossing one is Naruto the Movie: Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow.

An about Sasuke comment.... do you know why he doesn't receive his own movie? Because the name of the series is Naruto, how strange would be a Naruto movie without Naruto? 

Of course a Sasuke movie could be better than most of Naruto stupid story movies but as I said that would feel odd.

I watched them all but only liked the first one. To be fair I only keep watching because then I could review it. It is stupid say something is bad if you don't even watch it.


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 20, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Pretty sure its just NF.  Its the highest grossing Naruto movie yet.  Apparently Japan loves it.  I mean cmon we get a heavy dose of Naruto, Sakura, Kushina, Minato, and awesome alternate version of Naruto...what's there not to like?
> 
> And the side characters arent worth a movie.  They've had no manga development at all, so no one cares.  You have to establish a connection in the manga first before you go and make a movie about someone.  And Sasuke is far too bland to have his own movie.  Kishi failed hard when he tried to make an entire arc about him.  He's only interesting when he's fighting, and nowadays *thats* not even interesting.



the highest grossing naruto movie but no one cares? ok that one you did yourself if people are tired of hearing about sasuke there are other anime's out no one's going to force you to watch the naruto movie and naruto episodes it's a choice



8 said:


> you have to consider that all previous movies were complete crap and the only thing they had going for them was the naruto franchise. its not that hard to do any better. also this movie has been advertised to hell. they even used dirty tricks such as half naked slutty hinata and playboy sasuke to get more attention.
> 
> as for side characters. most movies start with a whole cast of new characters, and they seem to do fine.



before you go calling hinata slutty you should check the definition of that word also there is a clear difference between taking a bath and slutty seems like there is a wave of negativity floating over naruto


----------



## Saunion (Aug 20, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> No, it isn't.
> The highest grossing one is Naruto the Movie: Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow.



Don't be obtuse, you know what he meant.



> An about Sasuke comment.... do you know why he doesn't receive his own movie? Because the name of the series is Naruto, how strange would be a Naruto movie without Naruto?



Sasuke is a far more one dimensional character than Naruto. Naruto whether you like it or not has a variety of themes, storylines and goals attached to his character. Sasuke is all about revenge and hatred and all that bullshit and that hasn't changed much since the end of part 1.



> Of course a Sasuke movie could be better than most of Naruto stupid story movies but as I said that would feel odd.



Well of course, you guys just can't get enough of his posing, two facial expressions and fascinating fighting style consisting of spamming amaterasu and susano'o while not moving an inch.


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 20, 2012)

Saunion i take it like this bro whether it be naruto, sasuke, hinata, sakura, rock lee or other characters from the show as long as you like it for your own reason and you like watching the show some people say that naruto only has 2 moves but i actually made a list of every naruto move he ever used before (which is a lot of different one's)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 20, 2012)

Kishi has potential but he is to lazy(looks at togashi) and his fetish for Uchiha are the main problems.


----------



## mads2194 (Aug 20, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Well of course, you guys just can't get enough of his posing, two facial expressions and fascinating fighting style consisting of spamming amaterasu and susano'o while not moving an inch.



I somewhat agree; Sasuke used to have a much more interesting fighting style until he got MS. I actually liked seeing him fight because of the diversity and versatility he showed back then.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 20, 2012)

EpicASMV said:


> of course people who dont like amv's are going to say they suck.. but truth be told they probably couldn't make one better..



There are often two types of people in these types of matters: 

One type that knows they suck at making AMVs and don't make them.

One type that don't know they suck at AMVs and make them.



> that's a bit off topic like i posted before if you guy's want to talk about amv's make a thread for it i'll be happy to post some video's..



No.



NarutoLuffy said:


> Kishi has potential but he is to lazy(looks at togashi) and his fetish for Uchiha are the main problems.



It can get weird sometimes, because he'll be so mum on his female cast...but getting him talking about Shikamaru or Sasuke...


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 21, 2012)

Still no tittays of hinata? Damn, don't japanese have mobile phones  not even a low quality cam video on the internet


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm proud of myself, all members are talked about me


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 21, 2012)

I almost feel like I'm in a different thread now...

New CM with a few new scenes
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ATTtuZrDuA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 21, 2012)

Seto Kaiba i think you're wrong  you could say what you want about amv's but i still know there awesome regardless of what you say or think about them and ShippuudenBleach101 nice channel bro i'm always checking to see if you got new trailers


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2012)

$705,766
Total: $15,879,730


$11,042,133


----------



## zlatko (Aug 22, 2012)

This movie is relly puting some $$ in their pokets


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Aug 22, 2012)

But since some people didn't have the oversight to have the movie go worldwide, it won't make the money it could have made. Tunnel vision thinking. Its really sad.


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I'm proud of myself, all members are talked about me



Ohohohohoho.

I don't think I ever talked about you. But I do notice you.


----------



## Celina Von (Aug 23, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasukes story has been explained lots of time, what's there is left to explain? All there is was hatred, anger, and revenge.



Maybe not Sasuke, but Itachi... In the past, who the hell was his lover?! 

This has bugged me for many years.


----------



## jorge444 (Aug 24, 2012)

NEW SCENE



NEW VIDEO

Link removed


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2012)

wasnt shisui in the movie or something?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 24, 2012)

I like to know is how did Menma the AU Naruto turned to the Dark Side?

I mean Menma lived a happy life with his loving parents alive as its seen on a scene where Menma as a kid was very happy. How did he turn to the dark path, killed his Master Jiraiya, and gave him a motive to crush Konoha?


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 24, 2012)

^^
Because Menma supposed to be the opposite of real Naruto don't try to look two deep into it.
Kishi say that he wanted to make the character the opposite of what they are in the Manga.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 24, 2012)

Menma does things for the evulz. 'nuff said.


----------



## Amaterasu Hime (Aug 24, 2012)

Menma is awesome, if only he existed in the original story line. 
I am really happy with a success of this movie, the first ever movie Kishi has worked on, and it received such great reviews, this totally makes up to all the former one's we have seen so far and the crap load they were filled with. I couldn't help but be amused at how *some *people acted so disappointed at Sasuke's lack of screen time, in my opinion, what Kishi did is justice to the guy. His character in the manga at the moment is so intense, it would have knocked all the fan girls down to see the flirtatious side of him a little more longer in the movie. And personally what his personality is known for in the canon is what makes fans love Sasuke (even hate too. XD), I freaked the first time I saw the AU Sasuke. I was glad he was there for a limited amount of time, thank you Kishi for not ruining his character.  

Oh and thank you for Takeuchi-san's interview, I already saw it on your tumblr, but I can finally comment on it. 

I for one loooooove the idea of a Sasuke movie, it doesn't matter if he gets a fair amount of time in the manga, he also leaves for a long time, and while having a Sasu withdrawal syndrome, the movie won't be so bad. I am glad though Road to ninja was focused more on Naruto and his parents, cause honestly who wouldn't want to see Minato and Kushina again and again. But if we really got a movie from Sasuke's point of view, with Kishi working on it, it won't be that bad. And most of you around are totally against the idea. *pouts*I want Sasuke to have his own movie, who cares what others think. XDD Heck who cares what I think, I am just stating my thoughts. Kishi, do what you do best.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought if Menma going to be part of the main storyline, it would be cool if he were Narutos twin brother and better rival.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I thought if Menma going to be part of the main storyline, it would be cool if he were Narutos twin brother and better rival.



 

his name is sasuke :rofl


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I thought if Menma going to be part of the main storyline, it would be cool *if he were Narutos twin brother* and better rival.



We would've seen evidence of this by now.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 24, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> We would've seen evidence of this by now.



Kishi always surprise us without giving us evidence.

It doesn't explain why Minato sealed the Yin Chakra of Kyuubi.


----------



## Nagiza (Aug 25, 2012)

jorge444 said:


> NEW SCENE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's the scene where Sakura just got in a fight with her parents and she drags Naruto along to go on their "date".


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 25, 2012)

^^
Sorry but where did you get that from, that wasn't a date.





















*Spoiler*: __ 



At lease not until she call it the longest date ever. pek


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 25, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kishi always surprise us without giving us evidence.
> 
> It doesn't explain why Minato sealed the Yin Chakra of Kyuubi.



He explained why during the sealing.


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 26, 2012)

Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Grosses Over 1 Billion Yen ($12.7 million USD) that's just crazy lol so much money and that's only japan..  i can't wait to see it


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 26, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> ^^
> Sorry but where did you get that from, that wasn't a date.
> 
> 
> ...



The longest date ever 



EpicASMV said:


> Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Grosses Over 1 Billion Yen ($12.7 million USD) that's just crazy lol so much money and that's only japan..  i can't wait to see it



So much money because this movie is CANON (Kishi's movie) and narusaku movie


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 26, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> The longest date ever
> 
> 
> 
> So much money because this movie is CANON (Kishi's movie) and narusaku movie



Seriously this thread really needs some of this:


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kishi always surprise us without giving us evidence.
> 
> It doesn't explain why Minato sealed the Yin Chakra of Kyuubi.



he sealed the other half inside himself


----------



## Don-kun (Aug 27, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Seriously this thread really needs some of this:



If that did work, I would be the first one to ask you if you could lend me it.


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, I'm just sick of people saying that Menma is Naruto if he ever went to the dark side, or his evil twin, or the gay lovechild he had with Sasuke.

Menma is Tobi and Naruto fused together.
When Tobi leaves Menma's body, he loses the Sharingan eye and the color of his hair. (His hair goes back to blonde and he looks exactly like Naruto). 

The things that make him different from the real Naruto are Tobi's traits.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Elana said:


> I'm sorry, I'm just sick of people saying that Menma is Naruto if he ever went to the dark side, or his evil twin, or the gay lovechild he had with Sasuke.
> 
> Menma is Tobi and Naruto fused together.
> When Tobi leaves Menma's body, he loses the Sharingan eye and the color of his hair. (His hair goes back to blonde and he looks exactly like Naruto).
> ...



wrong, Menma is already evil and had black hair before Tobi even showed up. He already had the black hair and stuff. Tobi fused with him at the end of the movie after menma lost to naruto the first time.

Menma has his own agenda and Tobi has nothing to do with it. It was never explained why Menma's hair was black in the first place.


----------



## Hello Panda (Aug 27, 2012)

So he dyed his hair black?
i remember Menma was blond in his family picture/s shown in the photo album that Naruto was looking at..

I wonder why they skipped that part as to why he turned out like that, he already have his family and i'm sure he has friends. The only thing i could think of is that he tried controlling the Kyuubi and get its chakra but failed in the process. Probably because he is not that strong-willed as the real Naruto because he didn't experience much hardship. And there was no Kushina nor Minato inside him securing his seal. well thats just my opinion, this movie has loopholes ofcourse because it shouldn't be taken in as part of the original story/manga. so such logic do not exist


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 28, 2012)

@NarutoLuffy
It's funny because in the trailers, Menma has blonde hair in the photo album, being raised by Minato and Kushina.

Try reading the spoilers. Don't tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## gus3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Menma probably went evil and had his hair turned black when he had the Kyuubi sealed inside him. Might be an interesting back story. If Tobi or Madara goes through with the Moons Eye Plan maybe we'll be seeing the AU again. Man, Menma sounds like he has a lot of potential as a villain and that's with two loving parents and no tragic back story like the others. Can't believe Kishi didn't use him sooner.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 28, 2012)

Road To Ninja 5th Weekend: $431,759 (12th Position)
Total 5 weeks gross : $17,278,965


----------



## Saunion (Aug 29, 2012)

Elana said:


> @NarutoLuffy
> It's funny because in the trailers, Menma has blonde hair in the photo album, being raised by Minato and Kushina.
> 
> Try reading the spoilers. Don't tell me I'm wrong.



You're thinking too hard about it. Menma has black hair because it makes him look more evil and that's about it. Blond hair is just too reminiscent of Minato and normal Naruto and their heroic nature.


----------



## zlatko (Aug 29, 2012)

Saunion said:


> You're thinking too hard about it. Menma has black hair because it makes him look more evil and that's about it. Blond hair is just too reminiscent of Minato and normal Naruto and their heroic nature.



he used to have blonde hair but when the kyubi took over him his hair turned black if i am not mistaken


----------



## Saunion (Aug 29, 2012)

zlatko said:


> he used to have blonde hair but when the kyubi took over him his hair turned black if i am not mistaken



Is it said anywhere? The Kyuubi isn't even black anyway, he's orange, so I don't see how that's a proper explanation.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2012)

I remember reading Menma having black hair even before Tobi possess him, and I even asked about this :/ The only mystery is why when Tobi "left" Menma, his hair is blond again.


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Aug 29, 2012)

Junko Takeuchi interview:

this one


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2012)

Could someoe translate the interview?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 30, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I remember reading Menma having black hair even before Tobi possess him, and I even asked about this :/ The only mystery is why when Tobi "left" Menma, his hair is blond again.



Uzumakis have an ability to change their hair color


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 30, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Road To Ninja 5th Weekend: $431,759 (12th Position)
> Total 5 weeks gross : $17,278,965



so much money for my favorite movie 




Raging Bird said:


> Uzumakis have an ability to change their hair color


----------



## The Undying (Aug 31, 2012)

Elana said:


> @NarutoLuffy
> It's funny because in the trailers, Menma has blonde hair in the photo album, being raised by Minato and Kushina.
> 
> Try reading the spoilers. Don't tell me I'm wrong.



Remember some of the legit spoilers that talk about Menma having a conversation with Tobi somewhere in the middle of the movie? You're wrong.

Your set, however, is very, very right.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 1, 2012)

nothing new ?


----------



## Grescia (Sep 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> itachi solos in filler



Of course!  
Is there someone with photographic memory and knows to draw who watched this movie? :sweat


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey, I've been gone a few weeks. What did I mis---   



Addy said:


> how about a a movie with team 7 in it?
> 
> sasuke, naruto, kakashi, and sakura without a  sausage fest or a paring fest? make sasuke the main villain of it. give each of these characters screen time and awesome fights.
> 
> ...


My new best friend  


Also, what's this about Kishi wanting to make a Sasuke movie?  Was there an interview I missed?


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 2, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> Junko Takeuchi interview:
> 
> this one



From Interview: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*In pink color: *


She said: (Naruto will get Sakura-chan)


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Sep 2, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Also, what's this about Kishi wanting to make a Sasuke movie?  Was there an interview I missed?


Here.


mezzomarinaio said:


> From the latest interview with Takeuchi-san (Naruto's seiyuu).
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...





ichihimelove said:


> From Interview:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Your butchering your own pairing by your extreme selfish tarding. At least try giving your fellow NS shippers some respect.  I subscribed for this thread because of movie spoilers, not pairing shit.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 2, 2012)

tomatoxcherrylover said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First, try giving your mind some respect. LOL 

the interview in this link:
this one
is different than other interview: 
Link removed


you can't find Sasuke (サスケ) word even once in the whole interview LOOOOOL 



Also I know in the pink color something about Sakura-chan is a hokage  
I was making some jokes before


----------



## Kage (Sep 2, 2012)

man. even if i could understand what he is saying it would be hard to hear over the music playing 

and lol at that sasuke cardboard cutout right next to the movie poster. i don't know why it amuses me but it does.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 2, 2012)

Kage said:


> man. even if i could understand what he is saying it would be hard to hear over the music playing
> 
> and lol at that sasuke cardboard cutout right next to the movie poster. i don't know why it amuses me but it does.



I read the interview in this link:
this one

She never mention sasuke (サスケ) 
I'm afraid.:S The translation by *mezzomarinaio* was FAKE or WRONG


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 2, 2012)

or it's another interview....


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> She never mention sasuke (サスケ)
> I'm afraid.:S The translation by *mezzomarinaio* was FAKE or WRONG


No it isn't. Don't diss the translators.

It's for a different interview.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I read the interview in this link:
> this one
> 
> She never mention sasuke (サスケ)
> I'm afraid.:S The translation by *mezzomarinaio* was FAKE or WRONG


its a totally different interview, the one mezzomarinaio translated has a video and you can pretty much hear everything.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 3, 2012)

Is the movie already subbed?


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Sep 3, 2012)

No its not subbed yet. And it won't be until around April/May 2013.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2012)

at least the next movie could be about sasuke


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> at least the next movie could be about sasuke



About killing people 
I like bloody movie type


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> From Interview:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Actually it's written, Sakura will become Hokage in this world.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> About killing people
> I like bloody movie type



why does everyone assume that  a sasuke movie would be only sasuke killing people? 

but yeah it would be awesome.


----------



## zlatko (Sep 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> why does everyone assume that  a sasuke movie would be only sasuke killing people?
> 
> but yeah it would be awesome.



it will be a love masakar between Sasuke and Naruto the forbiden Love 2 guys trying to prove there Love to the cruel World


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> From Interview:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> why does everyone assume that  a sasuke movie would be only sasuke killing people?



read manga to know why everyone assume that 

*Spoiler*: __ 









but I like watching movie is all about butcher/murderer pek



Sarahmint said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Sep 6, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


>



Whats in that picture....I can seem to see it


----------



## zlatko (Sep 6, 2012)

Chaos Ninja of the Leaf said:


> Whats in that picture....I can seem to see it



here it is


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 8, 2012)

This movie has best selling and most popular amongs all Naruto Movies pek
Because the story and characters designed are made by *Kishimoto* 


How many interviews Kishi made them for this movie?? 
he never did that in previous movies 


so many characters sketching came out before release the movie in Japan, as it will be *Naruto 10th Anniversary Movie*


----------



## Sukira (Sep 10, 2012)

I am so happy with the progress of this movie, the minute I found out about it being an AU movie, with characters having different personalities I was already very much interested. Movie making millions in only 5 weeks is a lot. Also the fact that this is the only movie that made it to the top as compare to other Naruto movies, makes it even more worth it. It gained all the popularity the past movies couldn't

Thank you to all the translators and those who brought information since the beginning of this thread till now. 




ichihimelove said:


> I read the interview in this link:
> this one
> 
> She never mention sasuke (サスケ)
> I'm afraid.:S The translation by *mezzomarinaio* was FAKE or WRONG



Takeuchi-san's interview was not fake nor the translator was wrong, in fact there was a video to prove that and the interview is also there on the official website.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 10, 2012)

Sukira said:


> Takeuchi-san's interview was not fake nor the translator was wrong, in fact there was a video to prove that and the interview is also there on the official website.



The interview on the official website, she never mention sasuke (サスケ)
this one


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> why does everyone assume that  a sasuke movie would be only sasuke killing people?



or fapping to itachi.


----------



## UKTone (Sep 12, 2012)

*Road to Ninja Movie*

I haven't seen it yet, or even a trailer for that matter, but I seen the poster(s), and I feel it's missing people. But since it's probably 2 hours long, things are probably not going to make sense at all lol, and no one will really care since it's a movie. But I just think this whole idea could have been more.

If the 4th was alive, then Orochimaru wouldn't have attacked Konoha, meaning the 3rd would still be alive. The whole Sasuke going to him because he's a Sannin could have still happened, since I guess people from the Sound four were probably Leaf ninjas, since they got in to talk to Sasuke.

We would have probably got to see the 4th vs Madara, or the 4th vs the first and second hokage, or possibly both. Also Jiraiya likely would still be alive.

I do wonder how Naruto is going to be now, is he not going to have the Fox? When Nagato/Pain came to destroy Konoha, how did they stop him?

I don't have high hopes of most of things factoring in into the movie's plot. What do you guys think? Want/wanted? Etc. Discuss.


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> read manga to know why everyone assume that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2012)

Just to let you guys know motion comic extra DVD isn't really a 'motion comic'; for the first forty five seconds it's the motion comic (most of which has been seen in the trailers) and the rest is basically Kishimoto interview in that strange room.


----------



## zlatko (Sep 20, 2012)

Any new info news trailers picture ?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 21, 2012)

Would like to know about that too


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 22, 2012)

Any complete sinopsis of the movie?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2012)

This is goona be da shit.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 30, 2012)

This thread still alive?!..
Any news about the movie except its profits?!..



ichihimelove said:


> read manga to know why everyone assume that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



At last picture he didn't kill anyone..


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> or fapping to itachi.



he doesn't fap to itachi allot unfortunately


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 3, 2012)

Road to Ninja is officially declared to be highest gorssing Naruto Movie. Its total gross by 23rd Sep. is 1.46 billion yen. (178.1% compared to last year's ; Blood Prison). And, 1.25 million people have watched it in theatres. The 2nd highest grossing Naruto movie is 1st movie Naruto (2004) had grossed 1.37 billion yen.



> まず、アニメ化10年、放送500回（9/20）を迎えたNARUTOがシリーズ最高記録を塗り替えるV字回復をみせてくれました。7月28日（土）に公開になりました「ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE」の9月23日までの実績は、興行収入14.6億円（昨年比178.1％）、動員数125万人と、1作目（2004年）に記録した13.7億円の興行収入を抜き、シリーズ最高記録を更新中です。シリーズで初めて原作の岸本斉史先生が企画・ストーリー・キャラクターデザインを手掛け、内容面での評価が極めて高かったことや、大規模なスポット投下やグリーによるSNSゲームサービスの開始が追い風となりました。


source- TV-Tokyo

Note that the above was declared in 27th Sep. hence it covers gross upto 23rd Sep. And by 28th Sep, Road to Ninja was still screened in few theatres in Holidays and weekends.
Enjoy the lulz


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2012)

they all went in expecting flirty sasuke and lots of akatsuki.......


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 5, 2012)

^ 

But good to know


----------



## Kage (Oct 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> they all went in expecting flirty sasuke and lots of akatsuki.......



and yet they still left satisfied.

a lot more manageable than the lot here that's for sure.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 6, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Road to Ninja is officially declared to be highest gorssing Naruto Movie. Its total gross by 23rd Sep. is 1.46 billion yen. (178.1% compared to last year's ; Blood Prison). And, 1.25 million people have watched it in theatres. The 2nd highest grossing Naruto movie is 1st movie Naruto (2004) had grossed 1.37 billion yen.
> 
> 
> source- TV-Tokyo
> ...



Because it was kishimoto's movie and focus on narusaku & minakushi


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> At last picture he didn't kill anyone..


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 8, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


>



That's not the same scene.


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2012)

Isn't that translation horribly wrong too? Why would Suigetsu be against Sasuke killing people?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2012)

If I remember correctly Suigetsu says "And here he told _us_ not to kill anyone", or something to that effect.

Also yes, here's the scene you're looking for Ichihime:

[sp][/sp]
I don't really like Sasuke either, but you do have to get your facts straight. Up until the Kage Summit he doesn't want to kill people (Besides Itachi). Period.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Naruto The Movie: Road to Ninja will premiere in Singapore on 18 Oct 2012 (Thrs) on Cathay Cinemas.
here

maybe it's the right time for CAMRip...


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 12, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Naruto The Movie: Road to Ninja will premiere in Singapore on 18 Oct 2012 (Thrs) on Cathay Cinemas.
> here
> 
> maybe it's the right time for CAMRip...



Tomorrow might be last date for this movie in theatres in Japan. 
This weekend 2 theatres.
Link removed
After Japan, Singapur ...

Blood prison was out on 19th April 2012 for Singapur. This one so early compared to last one.

It will be released in Taiwan 16th Nov. 

Date was recording some interview last week, lets see if he says anything interesting.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 12, 2012)

people don't do camrips for these movies.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think anyone wants to risk being jailed for a Naruto movie.


----------



## Mhelgzbritannia (Oct 12, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> yeah SO FUCKING



Oh~~! This is it. i'm looking forward to Road to Ninja Movie. Finally a NaruSaku concrete ending. No more speculations~~! 

This just makes my day and an advance gift for my birthday~~!

Goodmorning


----------



## SandLeaf (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 12, 2012)

Mhelgzbritannia said:


> Oh~~! This is it. i'm looking forward to Road to Ninja Movie. Finally a NaruSaku concrete ending. No more speculations~~!
> 
> This just makes my day and an advance gift for my birthday~~!
> 
> Goodmorning



Thanks 
If you want to see more NS in Kishi's movie, go to these links 





it's old news (*Aug 23, 2012*)


----------



## ch1p (Oct 12, 2012)

Vino said:


> I don't think anyone wants to risk being jailed for a Naruto movie.



Crappier movies have been camripped. Japan is just different I guess. Although I have seen a bunch of japanese camrips before.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 13, 2012)

Olivia said:


> If I remember correctly Suigetsu says "And here he told _us_ not to kill anyone", or something to that effect.
> 
> Also yes, here's the scene you're looking for Ichihime:
> 
> ...



I also don't really like Sasuke, but I like him when he killed some people that I don't like them  
(EX: he killed Danzo) :repstorm

I felt same what sasuke felt when Danzo was killed 




Ch1p said:


> Crappier movies have been camripped. Japan is just different I guess. Although I have seen a bunch of japanese camrips before.



maybe


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Crappier movies have been camripped. Japan is just different I guess. Although I have seen a bunch of japanese camrips before.



Oh really? please link me to the right direction.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 14, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A movie with the actual Sasuke is just gonna boil down to a 60 minute+ Linkin' Park AMV to me. There are other characters that can be explored in the movies I feel, such as the Akatsuki, Madara and Hashirama, or if not that, some fillain either they or Tobirama dealt with in the past.



You don't like but we like..I don't like a movie about konoha people..but I don't complain like you ..


ichihimelove said:


>



I'm not stupid dear..I know Sasuke's chapters well..
I meant the scene with Oro..
Guys there's a sig I saw here..about Itachi running with candy I think ..is it from the movie?!+ can I have the pic?..


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know if anyone see this trailer (start from 1:54)
I like Akatsuki especially Hidan 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJZcGRRrxZM&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

NaruSaku being *Badass* 

*Spoiler*: __ 




They're fighting together against menma 







Lovely Hope said:


> You don't like but we like..I don't like a movie about konoha people..but I don't complain like you ..



yeah, I like movie about butcher/murderer (Sasuke) killing Konoha people 



Lovely Hope said:


> I'm not stupid dear..I know Sasuke's chapters well..



but you said he didn't kill anyone


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 16, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> yeah, I like movie about butcher/murderer (Sasuke) killing Konoha people


Not killing Konoha people ..but a movie for him with Oro would be nice ..


> but you said he didn't kill anyone



I said in the last pic (I think) was in your post he didn't kill anyone..pointed to Oro scene..


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone told me Hidan didn't appear with the Akatsuki in the AU, and also told me he never spoke in the movie. Looks like both accounts were wrong.


----------



## SandLeaf (Oct 17, 2012)

O_O YESSSSS!!!

im gonna see this movie this monday-tuesday in sinapore!

its says its english subbed on cathay theaters...


----------



## zlatko (Oct 17, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> O_O YESSSSS!!!
> 
> im gonna see this movie this monday-tuesday!!



going in japan ?


----------



## SandLeaf (Oct 17, 2012)

zlatko said:


> going in japan ?



Sinapore 

here


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 18, 2012)

WHY SINGAPORE DAMMIT ??? 

What pissed me off even more is that it's just right under my country.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 18, 2012)

Lucky you who're going to watch the movie  they never show anime movies (or even animes for that matter) where I live


----------



## rac585 (Oct 18, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> O_O YESSSSS!!!
> 
> im gonna see this movie this monday-tuesday in sinapore!
> 
> its says *its english subbed* on cathay theaters...





/10char


----------



## Spica (Oct 18, 2012)

Please confirm what we all want to know:

did Itachi really carry Sakura bridal style?


Awaiting.


----------



## SandLeaf (Oct 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0rhGW_9A04[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmolQbZEbe8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpwybz3xLz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Combine (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh well, we've got about another half a year to go before we can see it now. By then we'll be finding out what Pierrot plans to do for Movie 10.

It's funny though, I was rewatching Blood Prison and then comparing it to the footage we've seen of Road to Ninja, and for some reason, I feel that art-wise, Blood Prison seems to have much more consistent stronger quality than what I've seen of RtN whose quality seems to dip a lot, where even the non-action portions of BP were drawn pretty well.

I wonder if Blood Prison ended up being a higher budget film production cost-wise than RtN? That would certainly sucked for Pierrot since obviously BP didn't make much at the Box Office, certainly nothing compared to what RtN made.


----------



## MinatoRider (Oct 20, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> WHY SINGAPORE DAMMIT ???
> 
> What pissed me off even more is that it's just right under my country.
> 
> ...



If the Copyright laws are less restrictive in singapore then in Japan, someone from singapore please rec the movie for us


----------



## Addy (Oct 20, 2012)

i will wait half a year until i see the 10th naruto movie. maybe that is just me but want.................................... AN AKATSUKI MOVIE  

i don't want a konoha movie trailer. i don't want a naruto/parents movie. i want an akatsuki movie 

or a movie that takes place before naruto started


----------



## Selva (Oct 20, 2012)

Combine said:


> I wonder if Blood Prison ended up being a higher budget film production cost-wise than RtN? That would certainly sucked for Pierrot since obviously BP didn't make much at the Box Office, certainly nothing compared to what RtN made.


Which is such a shame. I love Blood Prison and I thought it was incredibly well made. I loved the villains and the fights and everything. I got teary eyed by the end of the movie because it was that good.
Road to Ninja is like a big fest of fanservice if anything...


----------



## Addy (Oct 20, 2012)

Selva said:


> Which is such a shame. I love Blood Prison and I thought it was incredibly well made. I loved the villains and the fights and everything. I got teary eyed by the end of the movie because it was that good.
> Road to Ninja is like a big fest of *fanservice *if anything...



fanfiction 

not ONE CHARACTER aside from sakura and naruto are canon. they are all filler since none of them are the actual characters. for example, the kushina and minato in that movie are not the kushina and minato we know of which is the same for sasuke and hinata. then again, minato and kushina aren't really known for having that much of a unique "characteristics" in order for them to change. 

if they want a movie where kushina and minato are alive THEN MAKE A MOVIE WHERE KUSHINA AND MINATO ARE ALIVE 

don't just change personalities and call it a day. explain why sasuke is like this? why hinata is like this? why itachi is in akatsuki? are the uchiha alive? where they blamed?.

it is already irrelevant to the canon so why not write  a complete different story line all together?.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 20, 2012)

I just like the fact that there is a another universe because it's something different than what I always see in Naruto movies, and also, akatsuki. 



Addy said:


> i will wait half a year until i see the 10th naruto movie. maybe that is just me but want.................................... AN AKATSUKI MOVIE
> 
> i don't want a konoha movie trailer. i don't want a naruto/parents movie. i want an akatsuki movie
> 
> or a movie that takes place before naruto started



An akatsuki movie, I really want this but it is just so impossible 

As long as the Lee spin off have enough of my akatsukis I'm happy with that I guess .


----------



## Combine (Oct 20, 2012)

I had really hoped RtN was going to be an Akatsuki movie after the initial media was released. But no, Pierrot did a bait and switch and Akatsuki was just used for promotion with barely any screen-time (and then only as White Zetsu clones or AU characters). Really disappointed the film turned out being lolGenjutsu, and an evil Naruto who is evil for no apparent reason. Or the fact that even as a "trial version" of the Moon's Eye Plan, it makes absolutely zero sense compared to what Tobi has always been talking about it as being nothing but peace and harmony.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, to be fair there is a reason why it's called the "trial version"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 20, 2012)

Combine said:


> I had really hoped RtN was going to be an Akatsuki movie after the initial media was released. But no, Pierrot did a bait and switch and Akatsuki was just used for promotion with barely any screen-time (and then only as White Zetsu clones or AU characters). Really disappointed the film turned out being lolGenjutsu, and *an evil Naruto who is evil for no apparent reason.* Or the fact that even as a "trial version" of the Moon's Eye Plan, it makes absolutely zero sense compared to what Tobi has always been talking about it as being nothing but peace and harmony.



That's what makes a good villain. 
A good villain doesn't need a back story.


----------



## SandLeaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Just saw the movie subbed in sinapore theatres today.

it was Incredible!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you cam it??? 

Lol juz kidding.


----------



## calimike (Oct 23, 2012)

> Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie has become the highest-grossing Naruto film, making 1.46 billion yen (about US$18.3 million) between its opening on July 28 and September 23. The film has been seen 1.25 million times.
> 
> The film had topped 1 billion yen (about US$13 million) in revenue 17 days after it opened.
> 
> ...



Road to Ninja beat Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow for #1!


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Oct 23, 2012)

calimike said:


> Road to Ninja beat Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow for #1!



Well, first movie is one of those moments where you just want to see it because your favorite anime/manga is finally on the big screen. So, the grossing will be a great start. After that, good, better, or weak, it's not a big news anymore. It will be like how Pokemon movie in America, though I could be wrong on that. For this one, well there's so many reasons for this to surpass it. It has insane amount of advertisements (more than others that's for sure), whether it's misleading or not (AU! K12). Kishi, the mangaka himself for the first time ever making the movie, let alone doing something with the anime studio. That's all what it takes. I do think the ads have the most effect, but who knows.

Either way, congrats. I wonder what's their next plan for next year. Time will tell.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 24, 2012)

Seeing how some camera recordings were leaked when Shippuden Movie Three was featured in France, can we expect the same thing, since it's being shown in both Singapore and France? 

Well then again, that was by chance if I remember correctly, so we shouldn't get our hopes up.


----------



## Combine (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope they end up realizing a lot of it had to do with promoting Akatsuki (even though it ended up slightly misleading) and they make a proper movie with them next time.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 24, 2012)

It also due to the humor of the opposite personalities of the rookies in the other dimension.


----------



## Addy (Oct 24, 2012)

i am nto surprised this movie is doing well. it has a shit load of advertisements!!!!!!!! dedicated chapter to it, a tv episode (road to sakura anyone), allot of trailers, concept art, and many other things leaked online. 

if this movie had the same treatment as the other movies, it wouldn't have done well. hopefully, next year, they do the same thing as far as advertisement but this time make a an akatsuki movie


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopefully this will stop making movies and use the budget for the actual show.


----------



## Addy (Oct 24, 2012)

Vino said:


> Hopefully this will stop making movies and use the budget for the actual show.



yeah, i totally want to see the allied mommy force in superb animated HD.


----------



## King Diablo (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

The sooner we get this movie subbed, the better


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 28, 2012)

Combine said:


> I had really hoped RtN was going to be an Akatsuki movie after the initial media was released. But no, Pierrot did a bait and switch and Akatsuki was just used for promotion with barely any screen-time (and then only as White Zetsu clones or AU characters). Really disappointed the film turned out being lolGenjutsu, and an evil Naruto who is evil for no apparent reason. Or the fact that even as a "trial version" of the Moon's Eye Plan, it makes absolutely zero sense compared to what Tobi has always been talking about it as being nothing but peace and harmony.


Yeah that would be my biggest reading the spoilers: No real exposition.

The characters are different because "lol we made them, deal with it". It's a good idea but from what i've seen, it's execution is as bare bones as you can get.

It seems more like a marketing ploy to attrach people than anything, because the AU characters are just kinda there, while the movie is _really_ about Naruto and his parents(which didn't seem to recieve a hole lot of marketing, from what i saw. lol).

Maybe they'll be willing to give this AU another chance? Perhaps another movie?
I doubt it, but well... I guess time will tell.

Until then, give us an Akatsuki movie.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 28, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> The characters are different because "lol we made them, deal with it". It's a good idea but from what i've seen, it's execution is as bare bones as you can get.
> 
> It seems more like a marketing ploy to attrach people than anything, because the AU characters are just kinda there, while the movie is _really_ about Naruto and his parents(which didn't seem to recieve a hole lot of marketing, from what i saw. lol).



I agree. I expected this to be some good introspective on what the characters really wanted as a perfect world. Either the rookies, Hinata wishing to be more confident, Shino wishing to purge the bug legacy (he's surelly had trouble from other people due to this), Lee would have ninjutsu access (he's actually the same, and I didn't expect, but I wasn't disappointed though), Naruto having his parents and Sasuke back in the village, Sakura having Sasuke back in the village, Sasuke himself having his family and be back in the Leaf with his friends... etc etc. Instead, we have them different for no reason whatsoever.

I also expected some form of Sakura and Naruto breaking away from the illusion world because while it was everything they hoped for, they can't trade dreams for reality, and their real friends are waiting for them on the other side. Instead, we have them resolving the issue because bad guys attacked and they defeated them.

I expected a way lot more. Kishimoto was _supposedl_y involved. However, from the news we had, it seemed to only extend to character design. Overall, this movie is as bad as the ones that preceeded it. The potential this one had though, was much bigger. The hype that it generated was also much bigger, because the majorities want to see the Rookies, not some Mary Sue princess.


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 28, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I agree. I expected this to be some good introspective on what the characters really wanted as a perfect world. Either the rookies, Hinata wishing to be more confident, Shino wishing to purge the bug legacy (he's surelly had trouble from other people due to this), Lee would have ninjutsu access (he's actually the same, and I didn't expect, but I wasn't disappointed though), Naruto having his parents and Sasuke back in the village, Sakura having Sasuke back in the village, Sasuke himself having his family and be back in the Leaf with his friends... etc etc. Instead, we have them different for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> I also expected some form of Sakura and Naruto breaking away from the illusion world because while it was everything they hoped for, they can't trade dreams for reality, and their real friends are waiting for them on the other side. Instead, we have them resolving the issue because bad guys attacked and they defeated them.
> 
> I expected a way lot more. Kishimoto was _supposedl_y involved. However, from the news we had, it seemed to only extend to character design. Overall, this movie is as bad as the ones that preceeded it. The potential this one had though, was much bigger. The hype that it generated was also much bigger, because the majorities want to see the Rookies, not some Mary Sue princess.



Yeah, i expected way more.

I like the change that they did with Naruto(Menma), but his role in the movie was by the far the most shoe horned in in the entire movie. I mean, the movie started off with no real villain, then out of nowhere he pops up and it's like "lol gotta kill u cause imma villain brah!". 

Also, to clarify, i talked to someone who watched the movie, and according to them, this movie isn't actually an accurate AU, but more like a failed experiment.

You see, the attack that Tobi made at the beginning of the movie was supposed to be for Naruto and Naruto only. He was the only one who was supposed to go to this AU, and this AU would be made basing itself on his wishes and desires, but since Sakura got in the way, her wishes and desires were also taken into the mix, so their dreams kinda crossed with each other and ended up creating this.

At this point, i think they either just want to pay attention to what the fanbase wants, or they just don't fucking get it.
No one wants to see another mediocre "beat the villain save the day" story, no one who was exited for this movie was exited because of that, people were exited for seeing the characters they like in a new fashion and get developed that way, and we get the first, for like 20 minutes, and then they leave, never to be seen again.

Here's hoping that they give this idea another chance, seeing how successful it was, but i won't be holding my breath.


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 28, 2012)

I just remembered...

Does anyone know if they explain why Naruto gets a name change and no one else does?

None of the spoilers i read said why.


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 30, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I just remembered...
> 
> Does anyone know if they explain why Naruto gets a name change and no one else does?
> 
> None of the spoilers i read said why.



Looks like were gonna have to wait until April to find out....Kind of wish that they would release it a litte  earlier but hey what can ya do.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 31, 2012)

Road to Ninja is officially declared to be highest grossing Naruto Movie. 

This movie was the best among all Naruto movies 
as its story and character design were made by Kishimoto 
It's first movie has many character sketches and kishi's interviews 

Also don't forget Kishi focus on NaruSaku (the most popular pairing in Japan)


----------



## neshru (Oct 31, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I just remembered...
> 
> Does anyone know if they explain why Naruto gets a name change and no one else does?
> 
> None of the spoilers i read said why.


Maybe they wanted to avoid confusion, since Naruto is the only character that has a double in the movie.


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 1, 2012)

neshru said:


> Maybe they wanted to avoid confusion, since Naruto is the only character that has a double in the movie.


Yeah, i think it could be that, since he's also the only one directly related to the plot, and his apperance change the most drastic one. So i guess they just wanted him to stand out or at least be easily recognizable.

Imagine if he had the same name though:

"Hey who's winning Naruto or Naruto!?!?!"
"Naruto is winning!"
"Naruto is beating Naruto!?!?"
"Yeah!"
"Come on Naruto, you can beat Naruto!"

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 1, 2012)

^


----------



## Olivia (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought it was because in that world, in Jiraiya's book, he had Menma on his ramen instead of Naruto, so it gave Minato inspiration to name his child Menma instead of Naruto.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 4, 2012)

*NaruSaku Bridal Style* 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruko93 (Nov 4, 2012)

ichihimelove, where did you get that picture?


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 4, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *NaruSaku Bridal Style*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


well i know what i'll be masturbating to tonight


----------



## zlatko (Nov 4, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *NaruSaku Bridal Style*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



so he head to save her again even in this movie


----------



## luffyq1 (Nov 5, 2012)

lol hey Jay, I would be telling myself that too if it was Naruto saving hinata bridal style


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 5, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> ichihimelove, where did you get that picture?



Although, the user posted it from tumblr, originally it was from  I guess. It is for Taiwan release on 16th Nov.


----------



## phaseburn (Nov 5, 2012)

This actually looks pretty decent even if it isn't perfect.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 5, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> How are you allowed to breath.
> 
> One of my neurons die everytime i read your posts.



Because I'm the only one telling the TRUTH 



Gwynbleidd said:


> "NH and SS happen in the movie, so, obviously it's just Kishi giving them a fanservice and preparing them for NS in canon"
> 
> -NaruSaku fans, pre-July 28.
> 
> Oh well.



I never change my word pre-July 28 or after-July 28 

All members know what I said from beginning (on April month):
"If Kishi is the person will write the story of movie, this movie will be absolutely NaruSaku movie'' 


Also read my comment in official site (Naruto-movie.com) 
look to the spoiler in my sign


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2012)

good god i can't escape the madness anywhere


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 5, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Because I'm the only one telling the TRUTH



Oh my god. 

I have to leave this fucking thread before all my IQ drops.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 5, 2012)

Both NH and SS were screaming how practically canon this movie was before the detailed spoilers came in and crushed their expected pairing fanservices, however.....

What NS is doing is no better, but the irony is just too funny.

LOL Big 3

I cannot wait for the next trolling moment Kishi is planning on the Big 3 in the manga, though !

And why is ichihime still here ?


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 5, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Both NH and SS were screaming how practically canon this movie was before the detailed spoilers came in and crushed their expected pairing fanservices, however.....
> 
> What NS is doing is no better, but the irony is just too funny.
> 
> ...



Umad?

Lolololoololololololol what a little bitch.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 5, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I cannot wait for the next trolling moment Kishi is planning on the Big 3 *NH and SS* in the manga, though !



I correct your post 



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> And why is ichihime still here ?



you too


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2012)

so aside from pairing wars lead by ichihimelove, does anyone want to discuss anything else in the movie that was not discussed? 

maybe next year they will make the new sasuke novel into a movie?  i mean the response has been positive towards it so far


----------



## Kurama (Nov 5, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Both NH and SS were screaming how practically canon this movie was before the detailed spoilers came in and crushed their expected pairing fanservices, however.....
> 
> What NS is doing is no better, but the irony is just too funny.
> 
> ...



Correction, most NH were laughing at how obviously more marketable NH and SS were than NS, since just like in Bonds Sasuke and Hinata are used to draw tickets. SS was just happy to have _some_ fanservice since they haven't gotten any since the 1st movie. It was only NS that gave a fuck about whether something meant canon or not.

I'm just here for Kurama vs Dark Kurama.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 5, 2012)

You are not folling anyone.

It is fact that both NH and SS were wanking very hard for this movie before NS did when it found out about the spoilers .

Denial is an unhealthy thing that you cannot even be objective.

Edit: I wonder how much longer is ichihime going to troll this thread?


----------



## Kurama (Nov 5, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> You are not folling anyone.
> 
> It is fact that both NH and SS were wanking very hard for this movie before NS did when it found out about the spoilers .
> 
> ...



Its one thing to be excited over potential fanservice [especially in SS's case, and also with the interesting twists in Sasuke and Hinata's personalities] and another to go as hard about it being Kishi's will as ichihimetroll is when NS is just getting the same old shit it already got in Iron Country...where Naruto being a Big Damn Hero had shit to do with romance.


----------



## Kage (Nov 5, 2012)

> one only has to look at the history of the previous parts of this _former_ 5 star thread (and others like it) to see who was fapping hardest to what and why.

> ichihime will continue trolling so long as there are posters who will take the bait



> maybe next year they will make the new sasuke novel into a movie?


I thought people were tired of Naruto movies that are boring.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> maybe next year they will make the new sasuke novel into a movie?  i mean the response has been positive towards it so far


I hope so since i was hoping that this movie will bring more Sasuke, but no, the shot was out.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 6, 2012)

i'm just here to wank
my darlings, you have never seen me wank
not my prime wank  not my true wank
i have been holding back because i want this realm to stay intact


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2012)

Kurama said:


> Correction, most NH were laughing at how obviously more marketable NH and SS were than NS, since just like in Bonds Sasuke and Hinata are used to draw tickets. SS was just happy to have _some_ fanservice since they haven't gotten any since the 1st movie. It was only NS that gave a fuck about whether something meant canon or not.
> 
> I'm just here for Kurama vs Dark Kurama.



No you weren't, it's like in this thread. At least be honest about it! You guys expected fanservice for the pairings all the same BECAUSE of the marketing, and the film didn't deliver. It didn't deliver on quite a few things so I've heard...


----------



## Saunion (Nov 6, 2012)

rofl at the delicious damage control.

HAHA THEY USED SS AND Naruto looking disgusted by BitchnataNH TO SELL TICKETS BECAUSE THE MAINSTREAM AUDIENCE IS THE EXACT SAME AS THE SMALL NICHE OF OBSESSIVE INTERNET PAIRINGTARDS I BELONG TO HAHA YEAH THATS IT 

This movie's success isn't about Naruto's family and his relationship with his parents. Nope. People ran to see it because of pairings.

Good old Naruto forums.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 6, 2012)

Saunion said:


> rofl at the delicious damage control.
> 
> HAHA THEY USED SS AND Naruto looking disgusted by BitchnataNH TO SELL TICKETS BECAUSE THE MAINSTREAM AUDIENCE IS THE EXACT SAME AS THE SMALL NICHE OF OBSESSIVE INTERNET PAIRINGTARDS I BELONG TO HAHA YEAH THATS IT
> 
> ...



yup, nothing to do with naruto AT ALL. That dope don't sell nothing at all. Saucekay-chwaan is the most popular guy in the world. didn't you know?


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2012)

no, they didn't use NS, SS and NH to sell. 

bitch hinata and flirty sasuke sell........

in other words, sex sells


----------



## phaseburn (Nov 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> no, they didn't use NS, SS and NH to sell.
> 
> bitch hinata and flirty sasuke sell........
> 
> in other words, sex sells



Sad but true...


----------



## mayumi (Nov 6, 2012)

cause everyone who went to watch the movie were obviously sasuke and hinata fans


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2012)

mayumi said:


> cause everyone who went to watch the movie were obviously sasuke and hinata fans



yup 

sasuke's perfume? sold out already. 

maybe that is just me and my shitty memory but i don't remember other characters having a perfume. as for hinata, i think  a simple google search should tell you 



hell, kushina and minato who are supposed to be the main characters of this movie along side naruto are on page of the image search. 

really. sex sells brah. if kushina was in a bikini or something, or shown in the bath along side hinata, and throw in some itasasu or narusasu, then this movie would have tripled in profit!!!!!!!!!! fuck plot and character development!!!!!!!! sex = money


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 6, 2012)

^ I do think Charasuke really sells or something, remember theres someone who go to Japan to actually see the movie for him? 

I'll say Akatsuki, Kishi's involvement also have something to do with it though.


----------



## Spica (Nov 6, 2012)

NaruHina, SasuSaku? Psh, everybody went for the ItaSaku.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 6, 2012)

Pairings? meh ??

Everybody went in order to see TenTen vs. Hidan. Believe it!


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> ^ I do think Charasuke really sells or something, remember theres someone who go to Japan to actually see the movie for him?
> 
> I'll say Akatsuki, Kishi's involvement also have something to do with it though.



1 minute of sasuke being pimp  > any paring


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> 1 minute of sasuke being pimp  > any paring



Haahah yeah!


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> Haahah yeah!



na bro. i am serious about this!!!!!! apparently, the only two things people remember from this movie were sasuke flirting and hinata's jugs. i haven's seen that much fanart of kyuubi vs kyuubi/menma/kushina/minato from that movie as much as i have seen of sasuke and hinata. 





ichihimelove said:


> *NaruSaku Bridal Style*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


why do naruto and sakura's face look like rejects from a movie about mice?


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 6, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Umad?
> 
> Lolololoololololololol what a little bitch.





Fishing around for excuse to neg, Saunion?


----------



## Thresh (Nov 6, 2012)

God dammit. I was excited to see some Akatsuki action until the movie 'magically' turned into the 'NaruSaku' movie.  I've lost interest.


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> na bro. i am serious about this!!!!!! apparently, the only two things people remember from this movie were sasuke flirting and hinata's jugs. i haven's seen that much fanart of kyuubi vs kyuubi/*menma*/kushina/minato from that movie as much as i have seen of sasuke and hinata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually i've seen a lot of Fanart for Menma.

It's mostly on Pixiv/Tumblr, unlike the rest which mostly came from Deviantart.

And, ironically, there is a fan group for AU! SH on Deviantart, which was made in June and has 110 members, while there is a fanclub for Menma which was made in August and it has over 200 members.

It doesn't mean a hole lot in the full picture, but... 

Also, Menma was revealed much, much later on. The rest of characters were revealed all the way back to May, while Menma was revealed practically the same day the movie came out. By then people(Who read the spoilers) were raging about how Kishimoto is "A FUKING TROLOLOLOL" and this movie doesn't have NH and SS in it, how Sasuke and Hinata are barely in it, etc...

If you ask me, it's very impressive how much fanart Menma got, he came at a very bad time, yet still managed to recieve lots of love.

I wonder what'll happen once western fandoms actually get to see the movie though, many people are avoiding spoilers and are still not aware of a lot of things( cause if you don't know, Pixiv is japanese-based fanart site, and well, Japanese people are the only ones who have gotten to see the movie), while the rest... Well, they CLAIM that don't give a shit about the movie anymore because their precious OTP is not in it, but we'll see how much they manage to resist...

EDIT: Oh, and btw, Results while searching "road to ninja" on google,


----------



## Saunion (Nov 6, 2012)

> na bro. i am serious about this!!!!!! apparently, the only two things people remember from this movie were sasuke flirting and hinata's jugs. i haven's seen that much fanart of kyuubi vs kyuubi/menma/kushina/minato from that movie as much as i have seen of sasuke and hinata.



There are tons of Menma fanarts. Probably more than AU Sauce and Slutnata.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 6, 2012)

everyone who went to watch the movie cause the author of this movie is same the author of *Naruto Manga* 
and First poster of movie showed MinaKushi and NaruSaku 



Addy said:


> why do naruto and sakura's face look like rejects from a movie about mice?


 
because they are going to kiss each other 



Turbulence said:


> God dammit. I was excited to see some Akatsuki action until the movie 'magically' turned into the 'NaruSaku' movie.  I've lost interest.



I give you advice, anything comes from Kishi, there will be NaruSaku in it 
because *Kishi is NS* 



> na bro. i am serious about this!!!!!! apparently, the only two things people remember from this movie were sasuke flirting and hinata's jugs. i haven's seen that much fanart of kyuubi vs kyuubi/menma/kushina/minato from that movie as much as i have seen of sasuke and hinata.



you know ...there are tons of Menma fanarts then NS fanarts


----------



## zlatko (Nov 6, 2012)

Why did this thread become a naru saku thread ? this is about the road to ninja movie not to force your parings there wasn't, there isn't and there wont be any paring in naruto get over that fact and stop fighting about that.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 6, 2012)

Just put ichihime on your ignore list and all talks about pairings will go away on its own. No need to claim his/her bait.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 6, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Why did this thread become a naru saku thread ? this is about the road to ninja movie not to force your parings there wasn't, there isn't and there wont be any paring in naruto get over that fact and stop fighting about that.



cause this movie is NaruSaku movie, so NS pairing is allowed to be discussed here 


I can't talk about anything in movie without NS in it because the whole movie is focused in Naruto/Sakura bond and understanding the feelings toward other :ho

Naruto takes Sakura's shoes (live with parents)
and she takes his shoes (live without parents)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 7, 2012)

It's just one poster guys, one, /ignore him or see him as a retard (which he is) and much headache is saved.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 7, 2012)

I definitely prefer Menma over current Naruto, sadly.....



Kurama said:


> Its one thing to be excited over potential fanservice [especially in SS's case, and also with the interesting twists in Sasuke and Hinata's personalities] and another to go as hard about it being Kishi's will as ichihimetroll is when NS is just getting the same old shit it already got in Iron Country...where Naruto being a Big Damn Hero had shit to do with romance.



Dude, you clearly are bending the truth if you have not properly read part 1 and 2 of this thread ....


Quit being in denial.




And ichihime:  STOP TROLLING!


----------



## zlatko (Nov 7, 2012)

Who has actualy see this movie ? i want to ask him about more details but not here i dont want to be spoiled for the others


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 7, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *NaruSaku Bridal Style* :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Good for them..
but they're flying or what?!


Haruka Katana said:


> ^ I do think Charasuke really sells or something, remember theres someone who go to Japan to actually see the movie for him?
> 
> I'll say Akatsuki, Kishi's involvement also have something to do with it though.



Really?!..
Poor guy..
Those evils Deceived him (me) a lot..they should pay for him..
If I have enough money..Maybe I will do the same..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 7, 2012)

@Lovely Hope
Yep, but well I wouldn't even if I am looking forward to the movie   



zlatko said:


> Who has actualy see this movie ? i want to ask him about more details but not here i dont want to be spoiled for the others



Sandleaf did, there are quite a few too but I forgot. There's also a thread entirely for questions, maybe you can look it up but that was quite some time ago.


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 7, 2012)

heard RTN with english subs is coming out in my country because of some anime festival asia thing. though i will most probably still watch it on the net next year


----------



## Addy (Nov 7, 2012)

i just added ichihimelove to my "ignore list". the thread is so much prettier now


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> i just added ichihimelove to my "ignore list". the thread is so much prettier now



me too 
I just added ichihimelove and Addy to my "ignore list". the thread is so much prettier now 





*Spoiler*: __ 



but I couldn't add NS in kishi's movie to my "ignore list"


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 7, 2012)

*Sniff*

Can you smell that!?!?!?!?

It's the smell of victory!

No more Ichihimelove for me.

The world is beautiful now.


----------



## SandLeaf (Nov 7, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> So it was not Itachi who was carrying Sakura ????
> 
> .



No, itachi did carry sakura that way once in the movie but you only see it for a second.


----------



## Don-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

My god so much trolling by one user and others being bothered instead of just ignoring his/her comments, something that is much more easier.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 8, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> My god so much trolling by one user and others being bothered instead of just ignoring his/her comments, something that is much more easier.



you are right 
I don't know why they replied me, and being bothered,they can just ignoring my comments 
maybe my posts are butthurt for them that's why they replied me 
even SP (naruto-movie.com) read and put my comment in their blog


----------



## SandLeaf (Nov 9, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Who has actualy see this movie ? i want to ask him about more details but not here i dont want to be spoiled for the others



I saw it twice subbed in theatres.

Best naruto movie up to date


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 12, 2012)

^Upto 4th Nov, it grossed $56,505 from Singapore and it was in theatres till 7th. Blood Prison did $18,590 there.

Some photos of Junko Takeuchi @Taiwan special event on  11th. 
(had posted the link b4, but it got updated with photos)
Taiwan release date is 16th.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 12, 2012)

Seriously wtf is up with nf everywhere i go some crazy shit is going on  seriously wtf.

Only reason i want to see this movie is because of Flattersuke and he better have long screentime which i doubt, this is Naruto, nothing will please me.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 12, 2012)

I recommend SS fans don't see this :ho

Sasuke true love 

*Spoiler*: __ 






*This is comparing to NS*
*Sakura find the man, who understands her,protects her, and loves her*  




*Thanks so much, Kishimoto*


----------



## Escargon (Nov 13, 2012)

^

Flattersuke, i love him so much 

I want moar!


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 13, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Seriously wtf is up with nf everywhere i go some crazy shit is going on  seriously wtf.
> 
> Only reason i want to see this movie is because of Flattersuke and he better have long screentime which i doubt, this is Naruto, nothing will please me.



Well he's in it for about 10 minutes, so if you only watch the bath scene which is like half an hour, that's 33.9999999999999999999(∞) percent of the movie right there!


----------



## Addy (Nov 13, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> *Sniff*
> 
> Can you smell that!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co6WMzDOh1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Escargon (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone got a link of Flattersuke in the shower? I want a full vid:<


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 13, 2012)

0:52

[YOUTUBE]bSuwM8mRPuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 13, 2012)

new scenes 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 13, 2012)

One Piece Film: Z comes out a month from now, gonna shit all over this movie and it's pairings, just saying.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 13, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> One Piece Film: Z comes out a month from now, gonna shit all over this movie and it's pairings, just saying.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 13, 2012)

this gun be good 
 btw I don't find that true. I don't expect too much from movie z as much as I do for Naruto. I want to see the new DBZ movie over all of them though


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 13, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> One Piece Film: Z comes out a month from now, gonna shit all over this movie and it's pairings, just saying.


Are you trying to start a war? 



Zirconis said:


>


FFF, how's it been.


----------



## Soca (Nov 13, 2012)

Zirconis said:


>





♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> this gun be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well aren't you folk subtle

smh


----------



## Araragi (Nov 13, 2012)

at what? 

I'm just stating my opinion about the matter at hand


----------



## Wosu (Nov 13, 2012)

New HxH and OP movie going to be the shit.
Who cares about some fantasy, altered reality Naruto shit that could pass out as filler?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 13, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Are you trying to start a war?
> 
> 
> FFF, how's it been.



Did you say something narutard.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 13, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> Did you say something narutard.



FFF 

Invalid insults..

Narutards don't read HXH, OP, JJBA, Toriko, and etc..


----------



## gus3 (Nov 13, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> new scenes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



What do the subtitles say?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> One Piece Film: Z comes out a month from now, gonna shit all over this movie and it's pairings, just saying.



And the reason for posting this aside from general One Piece wank is because...?

Especially since the majority of us haven't even seen Road to Ninja, so we can't accurately judge how well or good the movie is or will be compared to a movie, which we still not be able to witness for another ten months.


----------



## Kage (Nov 13, 2012)

trolling.

as such it should be treated like one of ichihimeloves posts. not worthy of acknowledging.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 13, 2012)

> And the reason for posting this aside from general One Piece wank is because...?
> 
> Especially since the majority of us haven't even seen Road to Ninja, so  we can't accurately judge how well or good the movie is or will be  compared to a movie, which we still not be able to witness for another  ten months.


Just stating facts. It's going to do in sales in 2 days what took Road to Ninja a full month. Guaranteed.


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL Film Z is going to be miles better than Road To Ninja.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 13, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> FFF
> 
> Invalid insults..
> 
> Narutards don't read HXH, OP, JJBA, Toriko, and etc..



FFFs don't read quality either, I read all those mangas.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Just stating facts. It's going to do in sales in 2 days what took Road to Ninja a full month. Guaranteed.


Sales don't equate quality. If this were the case then Twilight would be one of the greatest pieces of literature in modern history.


----------



## Kage (Nov 14, 2012)

I just got the most amusing image of the _50 Shades of Grey_ fandom posting in _Twilight_ movie threads just to say the upcoming movie for the former will not only be much better but make more than the 3 released for the latter combined.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Sales don't equate quality. If this were the case then Twilight would be  one of the greatest pieces of literature in modern history.


Since when hasn't One Piece been top quality? o.O


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Since when hasn't One Piece been top quality? o.O



Since quality has been subjective.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Since when hasn't One Piece been top quality? o.O


Fishman Island arc, and on a more serious note, what HK said.

Also I'm not saying that One Piece Movie Z _won't_ be better than Naruto Road to Ninja, I'm just saying it's impossible to compare since we haven't seen either movie, leading everything to assumption.


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 14, 2012)

The naruto manga's quality has been dropping since the Pain arc.

in it's current arc, Kishi is suffering more and more and more in credibility.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 14, 2012)

new scenes 
part 1


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 14, 2012)

new scenes 
part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Sakura heals her mother-in-law (Kushina)* 





*His dad smack Naruto LOOOL* 




*After Sakura healed her leg, she goes to hug Naruto* 





*I like Sakura watched Minato smacks him then Kushina hugs him

Also Sakura did same what Naruto's parents did (smack then hug) in chapter 450 <3
*


----------



## yuhi232 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have seen Sakura's parents, and.. wow. Just wow. It took so long to finally see her parents and thats what we are "rewarded" by..? lol


----------



## Hiruko93 (Nov 15, 2012)

New trailer:
Best Battle Theme in the World.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 15, 2012)

^That video is compilation of some scenes cut and combined from following videos (thanks )

some of them were already seen though. (These are for Tiwan broadcast, I guess)


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> FFF
> 
> Invalid insults..
> 
> Narutards don't read HXH, OP, JJBA, Toriko, and etc..



those who read naruto only are missing out on allot. 

however, i do read other manga. i don't read new ones as i am not that invested in manga as i used to be. my selections for ONGOING manga are EXTREMELY limited these days. not because other manga suck but i lost interest in discovering new manga/anime.





Louis-954 said:


> Since when hasn't One Piece been top quality? o.O



that one day i decided to drop one piece and decided that bleach is better to continue on reading.

why?........... cause i got bored. i tried jumping a few hundred chapters ahead. hell, i even read 100 chapters. each week, i waited and waited and waited for the new chapter. about 2 years..... then something about nightmare luffy?....... lesbian island...... prison i think?  and some guy with a hat and scars on chest that resembled luffy died? ........ that guy some backstory when he was young with luffy or some other boring shit..... oh, and fat tim curry who can make others into women or men or some shit. should have dropped earlier when i stopped reading text cause i was bored out of my mind. wait, now i remember  i dropped it when i got bored of (i will proved a link here to that character when i find him) getting his backstory. the falshback had a boy in  a hat or some crap?. oh, there was also hankock Here

yeah, i didn't like OP to the point of not even giving a shit about reading it fully from start to finish. yeah, i know i know i know but the first episode i watched from naruto was naruto vs tsunade in part 1 and i deemed it worthy to watch. only one episode did that to me and i wasn't even searching for naruto. i found it by random back then. about XX  amounts of episodes (back then i searched for the newest episodes for me to watch. not by random as with naruto or an AMV as with bleach)  of OP japanese dub as i did with naruto............ and i can't stand it. hell, the only episode i remember was of a ship dying or some weird crap and the only reason i remember it is because it was too retarded to forget  i gave it a chance but it failed to grap my attention.... deal with it 

seriously, all of your posts remind of the idiots who say "deadpool has the greatest issues and stories of all marvel cause like everyone reads it and like it is soooooooo funny and shit. other comics suck"............  stop being insecure about your favorite manga or else you will look like an idiot since not everyone has the same taste and no, i am not gonna  read all 100s of chapters that i missed from OP because if naruto could grape my attention from one episode, bleach from an AMV, and berserk from one ABRIDGED episode...... then why the hell can't OP do it from several chapters and episodes?.

is OP a  good series? would i recommend it to anyone? idk, it ain't my cup of anime/manga and it will never be 

oh, and DBZ.............. DBZ/DB kai made me question why in god's name did i even watch that shit in the first place


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> those who read naruto only are missing out on allot.
> 
> however, i do read other manga. i don't read new ones as i am not that invested in manga as i used to be. my selections for ONGOING manga are EXTREMELY limited these days. not because other manga suck but i lost interest in discovering new manga/anime.
> 
> that one day *i decided to drop one piece* and decided that *bleach is better* to continue on reading



....


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 15, 2012)

^ i fucking love jjba

but anyways
YOUR ARGUMENT IS INVALID AND THIS WHOLE FUCKING DISCUSSION ABOUT ONE PIECE AND SHIT IS IRRELEVANT

PLEASE GO TO THE APPROPRIATE THREAD AND WANK THERE





Zirconis said:


> Did you say something narutard.


 look at this little guy!


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> ....


the fact still remains that when i started reading naruto, bleach, and OP........... OP was the only manga and is the only manga shounen, senin, korean, i ever dropped and wasn't even bothered to read from start as with the other two........ AND I READ USAGI DROP PAST CHAPTER 24 UNTIL THE END but still found it more interesting than OP.................. deal with it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 15, 2012)

One Piece isn't my cup of tea either, I just jump around arcs and I only read it when that arc is interesting, its basically something I kill time with but not something I would loyally follow up.

Okay back on topic thanks for the links guys.


----------



## Addy (Nov 16, 2012)

there is nothing to discuss. this movie lacks priest orochimaru


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I see the movie discussion is still going, heh.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Nov 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> there is nothing to discuss. this movie lacks priest *orochimaru *



this person has a good taste


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 16, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> So I see the movie discussion is still going, heh.



Can you translate the Date Hayato's interview video ?


----------



## luffyq1 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is extremely Hilarious! Why exactly are Piece tards even arguing if One Piece is better than Naruto in a thread solely for Naruto related news? Aruging which is better will get you nowhere LoL

Anyway, I'm really hyped about the fight scene between Memna and Naruto. I heard it was epic


----------



## mayumi (Nov 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> there is nothing to discuss. this movie lacks priest orochimaru



Preist Oro was indeed lacking. I am pleased we agree about him


----------



## yuhi232 (Nov 17, 2012)

You can't really compare naruto and one piece, they're completely different. 

I watched an anime called Elfen Lied.. Woah. super graphic.. Random


----------



## gus3 (Nov 20, 2012)

So who here has actually seen the whole movie?


----------



## KevKev (Nov 20, 2012)

I haven't checked this thread for like 3 months, and it has gone to shit 

I'll be back, when the movie is in english sub of course 

Clean this OP wars shit up


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't mind if AU Sasuke only makes a few brief appearances, I want to get a feel for his character so I can use it in fanfiction :3

I am in love with his character design. I hadn't realized that was his actual ninja outfit until I saw the holster on his leg XD


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 23, 2012)

*Addy* is banned LOL


----------



## Escargon (Nov 24, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Addy* is banned LOL



Kakashi ten too:>

I want the first scene of Naruto movie 6, where Naruto walks in and sees Sasuke flirt with Sakura. I want that damn scene. I want it now. A legal one.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 24, 2012)

I want to see the akatsuki vs beasts fight :3


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 25, 2012)

I want to see the K12 vs. fake Akatsuki.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 25, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Kakashi ten too:>
> 
> I want the first scene of Naruto movie 6, where Naruto walks in and sees Sasuke flirt with Sakura. I want that damn scene. I want it now. A legal one.



sorry, there is NO scene in movie where Naruto walks in and sees Sasuke flirt with Sakura, it just give flower and sasuke go away 


but there is scene, where Sakura walks in and sees Sasuke flirt with girls 
then Sakura runs and looking for Naruto (the man that loves her, understand her and makes her happy) 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Mayrice said:


> I want to see the akatsuki vs beasts fight :3



there are some scenes (the akatsuki vs beasts fight) in trailers


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 25, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> sorry, there is NO scene in movie where Naruto walks in and sees Sasuke flirt with Sakura, it just give flower and sasuke go away
> 
> 
> but there is scene, where Sakura walks in and sees Sasuke flirt with girls
> ...



I only saw the part where Hidan tries to hit a tiger.....thenagainhidanisallicareabout



LadyTenTen said:


> I want to see the K12 vs. fake Akatsuki.



That can already be found online.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 25, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> sorry, there is NO scene in movie where Naruto walks in and sees Sasuke flirt with Sakura, it just give flower and sasuke go away
> 
> 
> but there is scene, where Sakura walks in and sees Sasuke flirt with girls
> ...



Awww damn will i get disappointed? I mean, this man is the reason i want to watch it A flirting Sasuke. He needs atleast 50% screentime!


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 25, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Awww damn will i get disappointed? I mean, this man is the reason i want to watch it A flirting Sasuke. He needs atleast 50% screentime!



A flirting Sasuke is just appeared for 1 or 2 minutes in the whole movie 

The movie focus on Naruto/Sakura bonds


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 25, 2012)

This Sasuke talk reminds me of a post I saw on Tumblr of this chick who payed 750 dollars to see this movie JUST to see Sasuke.

She was fucking pissed after seeing how he's only in it for like 5 minutes, she ranted and screamed, and even said she had "The right" to be mad.

I just laughed my ass off 
She was a fucking idiot.


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 25, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> This Sasuke talk reminds me of a post I saw on Tumblr of this chick who payed 750 dollars to see this movie JUST to see Sasuke.
> 
> She was fucking pissed after seeing how he's only in it for like 5 minutes, she ranted and screamed, and even said she had "The right" to be mad.
> 
> ...



She didn't realize that Kishi is *NS* biased


----------



## Rosi (Nov 26, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> This Sasuke talk reminds me of a post I saw on Tumblr of this chick who payed 750 dollars to see this movie JUST to see Sasuke.
> 
> She was fucking pissed after seeing how he's only in it for like 5 minutes, she ranted and screamed, and even said she had "The right" to be mad.
> 
> ...



With the way this movie was promoted, I kind of understand her. People were fearing that there would be _too_ much Sasuke and pairing crap overall when all the false advertising took place. So it's more like a cruel reality of marketing than this girl's stupidity.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah I guessed the scenes in the trailers were most likely the only scenes we would get of him, which is fine since the main conflict seems to be with Menma and the AU rookies don't really have any part to play in that. I wanted to see this because Kushina and Minato are in it and I loooove me some scenes of Naruto interacting with his parents <3


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 27, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> That can already be found online.



You've found the whole fight and you haven't shared the link?
Why are you so cruel?


----------



## Escargon (Nov 28, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> This Sasuke talk reminds me of a post I saw on Tumblr of this chick who payed 750 dollars to see this movie JUST to see Sasuke.
> 
> She was fucking pissed after seeing how he's only in it for like 5 minutes, she ranted and screamed, and even said she had "The right" to be mad.
> 
> ...



Yeah no Flattersuke means no fanservice


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 29, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> You've found the whole fight and you haven't shared the link?
> Why are you so cruel?



Just look up "road to ninja akatsuki" on YouTube.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> This Sasuke talk reminds me of a post I saw on Tumblr of this chick who payed 750 dollars to see this movie JUST to see Sasuke.
> 
> She was fucking pissed after seeing how he's only in it for like 5 minutes, she ranted and screamed, and even said she had "The right" to be mad.
> 
> ...



i don't blame her, i was almost this close to do the same shit just to see akatsuki. however, being really stingy with my money, i waited and i was right to wait


----------



## ichihimelove (Nov 30, 2012)

Addy said:


> i don't blame her, i was almost this close to do the same shit just to see akatsuki. however, being really stingy with my money, i waited and i was right to wait



oh...you back 
welcome,*Addy*


----------



## Nagiza (Dec 10, 2012)

I remember there was also a scene in the trailers where Naruto and Sakura hear Sasuke's voice, and turn around to see him behind them(probably for the first time there). It didn't show what happened afterwards though.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 10, 2012)

Nagiza said:


> I remember there was also a scene in the trailers where Naruto and Sakura hear Sasuke's voice, and turn around to see him behind them(probably for the first time there). It didn't show what happened afterwards though.



Sasuke: "You look like you've seen a ghost"

lol XD


----------



## Fay (Dec 10, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> This Sasuke talk reminds me of a post I saw on Tumblr of this chick who payed 750 dollars to see this movie JUST to see Sasuke.
> 
> She was fucking pissed after seeing how he's only in it for like 5 minutes, she ranted and screamed, and even said she had "The right" to be mad.
> 
> ...



It wasn't a chick, it was a guy from Korea.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 10, 2012)

Just watched the trailer, I laughed my ass off with Sai hahahahaha.

And Hinata, deeeeeemn girl! That's how I like it!


----------



## Escargon (Dec 11, 2012)

I want a clip of perv Neji thanks, ffs i cant even find this movie.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 11, 2012)

Escargon said:


> I want a clip of perv Neji thanks, ffs i cant even find this movie.



Movies are damn near impossible to find if they haven't been released to DVD yet. Just hold out for a few more months...


----------



## Escargon (Dec 13, 2012)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> Movies are damn near impossible to find if they haven't been released to DVD yet. Just hold out for a few more months...



I thought it gets released way earlier in Japan than Europe.


----------



## ichihimelove (Dec 13, 2012)

some RTN new scenes


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 14, 2012)

lol! I love the flat-chested, nerdy looking Tsunade! XD

Kushina looks awesome with her hair up like that. That photo album 

The fight between Naruto and Menma looks interesting. Yay! sage mode!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 15, 2012)

Naruto RTN currenty has over 17,000,000 million US dollars according to a *August 17th* article.


----------



## calimike (Dec 16, 2012)

「ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-」DVD,Blu-ray発売決定！2013年4月24日発売！完全生産限定版特典は本当に豪華！今後の情報をお楽しみに。テレビ東京HIRO

Naruto movie 6 DVD-BD release is on April 24, 2013


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 16, 2012)

yay! official release date!


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 17, 2012)

calimike said:


> 「ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-」DVD,Blu-ray発売決定！2013年4月24日発売！完全生産限定版特典は本当に豪華！今後の情報をお楽しみに。テレビ東京HIRO
> 
> Naruto movie 6 DVD-BD release is on April 24, 2013



So about four months eh?! It gonna be like a year and a half or so for it to come out in the United States........


----------



## darkdreamerx (Dec 18, 2012)

calimike said:


> 「ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-」DVD,Blu-ray発売決定！2013年4月24日発売！完全生産限定版特典は本当に豪華！今後の情報をお楽しみに。テレビ東京HIRO
> 
> Naruto movie 6 DVD-BD release is on April 24, 2013



Oh gosh.... Why is that so far away?  In the US it only takes a couple of months for movies to come out on DVD -_____-.

This is almost a year after it was in theaters.... gawddddddd !


----------



## Combine (Dec 18, 2012)

By the time this comes out, we'll be getting info on Naruto movie 10 already. They sure enjoy waiting a long ass time to get the home release out, I wonder why?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 18, 2012)

^ It's standard in Japan. Things like Naruto, One Piece, Dragonball, etc have cult followings in Japan. They remain in theaters for a long time.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 5, 2013)

No idea if this was mentioned or not already in the past but just popping in to show this:



Blu ray and DVD with 2(3?) discs. That's weird, why would they need 2 blu rays(Let alone 3, though I'm guessing that third one will be the soundtrack or something).

However I'm actually interested in seeing the "extras" in this thing, i'm hoping that, since apperantly the movie didn't do much to flesh out it's material, maybe they'll detail some of it more on interviews and such.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 7, 2013)

ichihimelove said:


> some RTN new scenes



Fuck. That fucking photo album. Especially that pic of Kushina cuddling up to Naruto, which is almost exactly like the scene where she was doing the same to him in the storyline right after she had the Kyuubi ripped out of her and was dying.  

Fuck.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 8, 2013)

Perhaps one of the discs is an animated short? I don't know if this movie even had a short, but most movies do. Blood Prison had Naruto vs. Konohamaru in the chuunin exams.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 24, 2013)

Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Limited Edition


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 8, 2013)

We still have to wait till April? Are the other Naruto films worth seeing?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 8, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> We still have to wait till April? Are the other Naruto films worth seeing?



Only the third and the fifth Shippuden ones are worth watching in my opinnion.
I even have the third movie as a TOP in myanimelist.


----------



## Addy (Feb 9, 2013)

i wish they would make an episode about charasuke and put it on the DVD as a bonus feature XD 

in that, they would explain what happened to the uchiha clan, itachi, and sasuke. in addition, show sasuke hitting on every female character


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 9, 2013)

An entire filler arc dedicated to the AU would be worth spending money on. Charasuke would make it all worth it 

I DEMAND THE MONEY GETS SPENT ON THIS


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 9, 2013)

Nah, i think charasuke would get boring quickly. There's not much you can do with a one-dimensional character. Once you've seen him flirt with a girl, you've pretty much seen him flirt with every girl. The only way to make it interesting would be to add some romantic tension or to have something happen with him and Menma, i'm wondering if they were even friends in this one.


----------



## SandLeaf (Feb 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura fights menma with the sharingan controlled by tobi while naruto is on the ground thinking, he has a flashback when he was training with the rasengan then gets up, saves sakura (bridal style) then the "My Name" ost begins to play.


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 12, 2013)

For Valentine's day, some NaruSaku scenes 
[sp][/sp]


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 12, 2013)

some NejiHina scenes for Valentine's day 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Neji looking to hinata's boob


----------



## son_michael (Feb 12, 2013)

when will this get subbed?


----------



## neshru (Feb 12, 2013)

As soon as it's out, like every other movie. Right now it's not.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 12, 2013)

neshru said:


> As soon as it's out, like every other movie. Right now it's not.



well when is it out? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Smartass


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2013)

April 24, 2013


----------



## son_michael (Feb 12, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> April 24, 2013



thanks for the info


so we'll probably get it around may then..


----------



## SandLeaf (Feb 13, 2013)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



i remember this scene, your gotta love hinatas reaction to seeing lee in tentens underwear ...


----------



## Rosi (Feb 13, 2013)

ichihimelove said:


> For Valentine's day, some NaruSaku scenes
> [sp][/sp]



The last one is so cute and I'm not even a shipper Is there a bigger version?


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2013)

shit









you go itachi, grab that wrist and forcefully pull her into your arms before taking off


----------



## Bissen (Feb 16, 2013)

Spica said:


> *shit*



You can say day twice!


----------



## Magician (Feb 16, 2013)

When are we ever going to see road to ninja


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 16, 2013)

The amount of hype surrounding this film is uncanny.

It's going to be fantastic


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2013)

When the f***u is this movie getting subbed.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 1, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> When the f***u is this movie getting subbed.



When it's going to be released on DVD I think. Probably during April.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 1, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> When the f***u is this movie getting subbed.





Nachrael said:


> When it's going to be released on DVD I think. Probably during April.



April 24 official DVD release


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2013)

April 24th, not that far away.


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








   :ho


----------



## Gortef (Mar 8, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta admit... I cracked up


----------



## Tatanka (Mar 10, 2013)

I hope they will be selling Road to Ninja when I go to Anime Central in Mid May


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 11, 2013)

YESSSS!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnffNfGJAqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Mar 11, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> YESSSS!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnffNfGJAqs[/YOUTUBE]



where can i buy that drama CD?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 11, 2013)

Time sure is going by quick for this to be out on dvd. Probably because I'm not anticipating it and care much for it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a shit filler as usual. Don't have much expectations over plot.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 11, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> It is a shit filler as usual. Don't have much expectations over plot.



People were putting so many hopes into it in the early summer. Such a pity  At least a concept seemed interesting, but then we found out that it was only marketing trick to attract the viewers


----------



## Addy (Mar 11, 2013)

YO, HATERS. I DON'T GIVE A SHIT. WHERE CAN  I BUY THE SASUKE DRAMA CD ALREADY?


----------



## Fay (Mar 11, 2013)

Sasuke dvd ? I'm with Addy, please someone upload Sasuke's DVD 

Mezzo? Takl? Muchos reps b waitin for ya here


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't wait to come out as it focus on NS pairing 

Also I want to see my playboy!sasuke


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh Road to Ninja ? Almost forgot about that.

Doesn't seems like a good movie to me.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 11, 2013)

The concept is fine but one thing that turns me off is the animation quality. From what I've seen it looks more like an episode rather than cinematic as it ought to be. I wonder why it wasn't animated on a scale similar to the previous Naruto movies?


----------



## neshru (Mar 11, 2013)

It probably has something to do with Chikara looking really good instead. It's possible or even likely that Road to Ninja wasn't supposed to happen, so when it happened it entered production really late and the studio had an hard time finding the staff.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't care about the quality of animation, the important is Kishimoto who made this movie


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2013)

I honestly still don't get what drugs were taken when the official decided  to give shitkara arc better animation than the  movie or the tv show 

But this movie has more going in it than animation.


----------



## neshru (Mar 12, 2013)

That's obviously because Tsuru was the man behind Chikara. You might have noticed, but the guy has standards.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Mar 12, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> YESSSS!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnffNfGJAqs[/YOUTUBE]



Oh wow i want that drama cd so bad


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2013)

neshru said:


> That's obviously because Tsuru was the man behind Chikara. You might have noticed, but the guy has standards.



Plot wise, he has no standards


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 12, 2013)

The only thing worth lolz is movie giving false hope about NaruSaku, which in reality we know it's not the case AT ALL.


----------



## neshru (Mar 12, 2013)

Addy said:


> Plot wise, he has no standards


That's what happens when you're asked to write a Naruto movie, I guess. It's pretty obvious there is a certain pattern you must follow and certain rules you must consider when you write a Naruto movie.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 12, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> The only thing worth lolz is movie giving false hope about NaruSaku, which in reality we know it's not the case AT ALL.




*Spoiler*: __ 



you're MinaKushi fan this meaning you're NaruSaku fan too! 
as kishi confirmed it in this movie *MinaKushi = NaruSaku* (next generation)


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2013)

neshru said:


> That's what happens when you're asked to write a Naruto movie, I guess. It's pretty obvious there is a certain pattern you must follow and certain rules you must consider when you write a Naruto movie.



sorry, i thought you were talking about the chikara arc 

i am honestly starting to wonder if indeed the authors of the naruto movies are constricted by the manga publisher to not spoil or intervene with certain parts of canon? 

the latest movie is approved by kishi and indirectly written by him but it begs the question. why not make an AU movie to start with?. 

it has nothing to do with canon and they can ditch all the nonsense in this movie like akatsuki being zetsus or the timeline.

again, why not just make an AU movie? 



Moon~ said:


> The only thing worth lolz is movie giving false hope about NaruSaku, which in reality we know it's not the case AT ALL.



what is worth while is kishi who is playing with paring fans strings


----------



## neshru (Mar 12, 2013)

Addy said:


> sorry, i thought you were talking about the chikara arc


I was. It's quite obvious it's written to fit the Naruto movie formula, not to mention the evidence that indicates it should have been one.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Mar 13, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> The only thing worth lolz is movie giving false hope about NaruSaku, which in reality we know it's not the case AT ALL.



The series hasn't ended yet, we don't "know" anything. 

For all we know this may very well be a major hint from the author himself about what's to come 

Or it's just simple fanservice 

Either way, I want to see this movie so bad it's not even funny. And no it's not because of the public bath scene...although I'd be lying if I said that scene wasn't a contributing factor to my unbridled anticipation 

Naruto and all the guys in a bathhouse, naked except for a towel....*nosebleed*


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 13, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Oh Road to Ninja ? Almost forgot about that.
> 
> Doesn't seems like a good movie to me.



That's because, based on what I've read, it's not.



Fay said:


> Sasuke dvd ? I'm with Addy, please someone upload Sasuke's DVD
> 
> Mezzo? Takl? Muchos reps b waitin for ya here



It'll come out with the movie according to the video, so, like the movie, you'll have to wait 'till late April to see it.

Either way, despite my dislike for Sasuke, I am actually excited to see that. Great deal of possibilities. It'll probably be very short though, just like the other skits that came with the other movies, so hopefully they'll make good use of the time.

Wonder what it'll be about, though - He's not exactly a three dimensional character and I'm they'll most likely try to shoe horn in Naruto and Sakura since they're already there by the time of whatever happens in there goes on, so I'm wondering if it'll be something with actual substance or just him flirting with a bunch of random girls(Or maybe the main ones, if Kishimoto or whoever feels like stroking(or severing, depending on your case) the shipper cocks). 

I am guessing it won't really be about Charasuke, rather, it'll feature him a lot, but Naruto will still be the lead role (Since Menma is already gone by then, so it can't feature him other than in maybe a flashback or something). This'll be what I'll expect, but I'm open to being potentially wrong.

Either way, I am hopeful for it at least being entertaining and for it to squeeze out some of the potential that the movie didn't take advantage of.

It seems only a handful of people are aware of this, too, meaning the fanbase won't be anticipating this, which is a good thing since this fanbase tends to overhype things(See: This movie).


----------



## gershwin (Mar 13, 2013)

Drama cd is an audio play, so its not to see but to listen. Thats why it isn`t realy worth of waiting for those who don`t understand japanese.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Drama cd is an audio play, so its not to see but to listen. Thats why it isn`t realy worth of waiting for those who don`t understand japanese.



One word. .... subtitles


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 13, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Drama cd is an audio play, so its not to see but to listen. Thats why it isn`t realy worth of waiting for those who don`t understand japanese.



Well, there goes that...


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Well, there goes that...



Subtitles!!!!!!! 

Search on YouTube for drama cd with subtitles


----------



## Magician (Mar 13, 2013)

2:56

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwSepjntbfE[/YOUTUBE]

Dat bitchslap


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2013)

Minato must be related to karui


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like in Singapur, it is again getting in cinema halls due to success. Previously it ran for almost 4 weeks in October. 

Already set for a week. 

21st Feb South Korea.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 15, 2013)

Minato's most powerful secret jutsu
Passed down to the next generation and becoming evident in [spoiler redacted]

HIDDEN SECRET STYLE; BITCHSLAP NO JUTSU!


----------



## Combine (Mar 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> sorry, i thought you were talking about the chikara arc
> 
> i am honestly starting to wonder if indeed the authors of the naruto movies are constricted by the manga publisher to not spoil or intervene with certain parts of canon?
> 
> ...


I really wish Kishi had just made an AU movie. Plus I'm still pissed that he and the studio pulled such a blatant bait-and-switch with Akatsuki in promo marketing only to relegate them to sub-fodder Zetsu clones in their much hyped Konoha vs. Akatsuki battle, and then one-second  good-guys in the AU.

Would it have been so difficult to just come up with an AU where Naruto's parents never died, and Akatsuki came after them full force instead of stupidly as in the manga? It would be 10 times better than what they invented for RtN and Chikara.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 17, 2013)

And I can not believe it but the full movie is on youtube!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9YT4T_uhpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zlatko (Mar 17, 2013)

Hiruko93 said:


> And I can not believe it but the full movie is on youtube!!!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9YT4T_uhpA[/YOUTUBE]



if only i knew Korean :S


----------



## Rosi (Mar 17, 2013)

Hiruko93 said:


> And I can not believe it but the full movie is on youtube!!!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9YT4T_uhpA[/YOUTUBE]



So yeah, all cool moments were shown in trailers


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2013)

Kishi didn't write the script guys. 

He made the character design and gave them the general idea.

That video shows how uninteresting and un-Kishi the movie is.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 17, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Kishi didn't write the script guys.
> 
> He made the character design and gave them the general idea.
> 
> That video shows how uninteresting and un-Kishi the movie is.



He did write it. There were huge spoilers in his script about later manga developments. I remember takL posting it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He did write it. There were huge spoilers in his script about later manga developments. I remember takL posting it.



Director: Hayato Date
Screenplay: Yuka Miyata
Storyboard:
Chikara Sakurai
Hayato Date
Hidetoshi Oomori
Shinji Satoh
Toshihiko Masuda
Toshiya Niidome
Yasuaki Kurotsu
Yutaka Kagawa

*Character Design:*
Hirofumi Suzuki
Hiroyuki Yamashita
_Masashi Kishimoto_
Tetsuya Nishio

He gave them the general idea and character designs still the storyline belongs to anime team.

So yeah, it can be counted as filler.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 17, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Director: Hayato Date
> Screenplay: Yuka Miyata
> Storyboard:
> Chikara Sakurai
> ...



Director: Hayato Date
Screenplay: Yuka Miyata
Storyboard:
Chikara Sakurai
Hayato Date
Hidetoshi Oomori
Shinji Satoh
Toshihiko Masuda
Toshiya Niidome
Yasuaki Kurotsu
Yutaka Kagawa
*Story: Masashi Kishimoto* 

The story is written by Kishimoto and storyboarded by those fellows


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2013)

I said that the idea belongs to Kishi. 

Just anime is the one adapted it.

Whatevs, I am not here to cause shit. 

isn't worth over a filler lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hiruko93 said:


> And I can not believe it but the full movie is on youtube!!!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9YT4T_uhpA[/YOUTUBE]



Link         ?


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He did write it. There were huge spoilers in his script about later manga developments. I remember takL posting it.



not script but interview with kishi.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> not script but interview with kishi.



No I mean the script that spoiled 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi's identity


 Kishi wouldn't do that in an interview


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Director: Hayato Date
> Screenplay: Yuka Miyata
> Storyboard:
> Chikara Sakurai
> ...



The story of NARUTO is made by Kishimoto, not the plot of this specific movie. That is the screenplay.


----------



## geG (Mar 17, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The story of NARUTO is made by Kishimoto, not the plot of this specific movie. That is the screenplay.


Screenplay specifically refers to the script, not the story/plot. And every movie has a "original work" or "based on the works of" credit for Kishimoto, but this one had the extra story credit.

The original story draft/plot outline was indeed written by Kishimoto, but the final script with all the dialog was written by Yuka Miyata.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2013)

So I was right, thank you Geg.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The story of NARUTO is made by Kishimoto, not the plot of this specific movie. That is the screenplay.



kishi only edited it from what i get.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2013)

No Kishi just gave the AU setting to anime team. They made it into a proper story line.


----------



## Sora (Mar 17, 2013)

movie was a major disappointment
never going to watch a naruto movie again!


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 17, 2013)

Sora said:


> movie was a major disappointment
> never going to watch a naruto movie again!



Any reason why?


----------



## Sora (Mar 17, 2013)

wait, you actually liked the movie?


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 17, 2013)

Sora said:


> wait, you actually liked the movie?



I was asking what are the flaws in the movie.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2013)

so where is the sasuke CD drama? 

akatsuki and sasuke where the best part 

rest is between meh  and ok :/ would have loved a followup to sasuke but i already knew he had about 2 scenes so i am not disappointed.

but i did like the ending scene with iruke because i can see more of his relashionship with naruto than kushina and minato because we have several manga chapters, and filler episodes showing us that he is a father to naruto. sorry, minato and kushina but iruke soloes you :/

overall, ok movie  (compared to other naruto movies) skip to the akatsuki fight at the end and some of the funnies + last scene with iruke.


----------



## Combine (Mar 17, 2013)

Like I said, classic bait and switch tactics by Pierrot. The movie was successful because of the promotions featuring Akatsuki and the alternate rookies, but then the studio decided to instead make the film about Naruto interacting with his parents and another "Dark Naruto" filler villain (made even worse knowing they made yet ANOTHER "Dark Naruto" filler villain for Chikara). Everyone was no doubt hoping for "Battledome" style dream match ups between Akatsuki and Konoha, but those never materialized (with terrible White Zetsu cloned fodders)

Like I said, I'd have rather had an AU movie where Naruto actually grew up with his parents and we could see what the differences were in his life and the others. It'd have been more interesting than just plopping him in an AU world.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2013)

Combine said:


> Like I said, classic bait and switch tactics by Pierrot. The movie was successful because of the promotions featuring Akatsuki and the alternate rookies, but then the studio decided to instead make the film about Naruto interacting with his parents and another "Dark Naruto" filler villain (made even worse knowing they made yet ANOTHER "Dark Naruto" filler villain for Chikara). Everyone was no doubt hoping for "Battledome" style dream match ups between Akatsuki and Konoha, but those never materialized (with terrible White Zetsu cloned fodders)
> 
> Like I said, I'd have rather had an AU movie where Naruto actually grew up with his parents and we could see what the differences were in his life and the others. It'd have been more interesting than just plopping him in an AU world.


i agree but i still find it a good naruto movie compared to others. itachi alone is enough for me....... if only it had priest oro in it


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I was asking what are the flaws in the movie.



there are several.  i can see this movie as a good "introduction" to a sequel. very flawed on it's own merits.

for example, akatsuki zetsus are one. 

akatsuki should have been introduced a bit earlier with a  1 or 2 minute summery of their history and how they became guns for hire and how itachi became it's leader + uchiha clan........ the hell happened? 

more menma before his fight with naurot because it felt really rushed for me.

so many characters having set pieces but that is it. akatsuki took their place in the final battle. imagine building up a character only to forget about him. 

it is flawed but it depends on your fandom. it tries to please so many fandoms but that has a risk. i would have loved to see more bitch hinata, RTN sasuke, and AU akatsuki but i only got a few scenes here and there. however, narusaku fans or naruto/sakura fans or minakushi fans might be pleased with this more than me.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 17, 2013)

I would have liked it better if the quality didn't resemble a filler episode.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2013)

Lovely said:


> I would have liked it better if the quality didn't resemble a filler episode.



two words........ chickara arc


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Mar 17, 2013)

lol some fans still saying this movie is not written by kishi 


Geg said:


> The original story draft/*plot* outline was indeed *written by Kishimoto*, but the final script with all the *dialog* was *written by Yuka Miyata.*



kishi = plot

the other man = dialog

so ,in the end kishi is the one who did the plot and the characters , and he himself said that in the RTN interview.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 17, 2013)

This fighting over if Kishimoto did or didn't write the script is ridiculous, especially considering the unsaid pairing issue behind it. 

Fact is that regardless, we know what came in the manga after its release. Problem solved.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2013)

now, we need a talented fanfic writer to put some subs on these


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2013)

ItaSaku bridal style.

obvs parallel

Canon bitches.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2013)

Lovely said:


> This fighting over if Kishimoto did or didn't write the script is ridiculous, especially considering the unsaid pairing issue behind it.
> 
> Fact is that regardless, we know what came in the manga after its release. Problem solved.



An issue which has switched hands from the time of its announcement and promo material to the time of its release. On that matter of pairings, both sides had arguments implying the movie to be something more than it actually was when it was thought to be convenience for the particular pairing.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2013)

I am seeing a lot of gifs of the movie up on tumblr.  Whats going on?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Mar 17, 2013)

Lovely said:


> This fighting over if Kishimoto did or didn't write the script is ridiculous, especially considering the unsaid pairing issue behind it.



tells that to the one who starts this conversion by saying this movie is not written by kishi while the anime team and  geg and kishi himself said that the plot was written by kishi .



> Fact is that regardless, we know what came in the manga after its release. Problem solved.



sorry what happens in the manga that make you think that problem is solved?


*Spoiler*: __ 



why I have feeling it has connection to naruto and holding hand with everybody.:amazed


----------



## Lovely (Mar 17, 2013)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> tells that to the one who starts this conversion by saying this movie is not written by kishi while the anime team and  geg and kishi himself said that the plot was written by kishi .



I'll say it to the gloaters as well. 





> sorry what happens in the manga that make you think that problem is solved?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The problem is solved.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2013)

It's as canon as Arakawa's help to FMA's 2003 anime and Conqueror of Shamballa.

I hope Kishi wrote it all though. That troll boss  I am amused at all this NS, we know the actual plot line hopefully.  

Everyone is entitled to enjoy their fanservices, I'm not gonna bash fans. Thank God, I'm getting my fanservice from manga itself since 2009, I don't bother for a low budget filler.  Just don't use it in debates okay? Manga is the one and only, xoxo.

Anywayssssss

I don't understand world settling.

Why everybody is opposite of themselves whereas other characters are reffered in character? I see Naruto and Sakura are coming from manga/anime-verse but I don't understand Kushina and Minato. Kushina is a bit flanderized in the movie, her anger was out of character sometimes.

Also they are still ninjas and there is no profit to Madzy, did he do this all for shit and giggles? Can someone explain to me?

And last time-line doesn't make any sense.  Naruto remembers Kushina's speech but ummmm, didn't he meet her during war arc. ? He rushed to battlefield after his fight with Kyuubi.

oh well LOL.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Mar 17, 2013)

Lovely said:


> The problem is solved.



damn  naruto x everybody is canon :amazed


----------



## Lovely (Mar 17, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I am amused at all this NS, we know the actual plot line hopefully.



Unfortunately it seems we do not.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2013)

Baaah Kishi killed my otp in a filler titled ALTERNATE UNIVERSE!!! 


lolnope.


----------



## Fay (Mar 17, 2013)

Any news about the next movie? Didn't the voice actors say it has a huge chance of focusing on Sasuke :33?


----------



## Azaleia (Mar 17, 2013)

And this is one of those moments when the fact that you're learning japanese it doesn't helped at all.

Anyway, such a great movie! Menma was amazing, that battle with the Kyuubi's, the Itasaku FS, oh God, thanks Kishi, this proves that if you want to make a great plot for a movie you absolutely can!


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to the movie besides the unsubbed Youtube version?


----------



## gershwin (Mar 17, 2013)

The movie is actualy good  More rookies would be much better, but Naruto`s interaction with his family is incredibly heartwarming. And that comes from someone who doesn`t like nor him nor Minato and Kushina. Battle animaton is awesome. And Menma... Why Naruto can`t look like him in manga  Waiting for subs


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 17, 2013)

I heard some people (anti-NS) say Kishi just made the character design not story 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*In Yellow color:* 


> The story and character design: Masashi Kishimoto



Haters gonne hate


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 17, 2013)

So you would recognize the moment that Sakura simply ignored Naruto is an orphan, ranting about her parents and completely stomping his feelings, and when he chastised her gently, she blew him off like: "Sasuke would have understand me" even though it shows this on the 3rd chapter of the manga? 

So you recognize that Sakura was fangirling when Sasuke offered her a rose, put the rose on a special vase and kept looking at the rose. And then when she saw Sasuke being a playboy she immediately went to look for Naruto so he could comfort her, being the beautiful example of an emotional leech? 

Ok then.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> So you would recognize the moment that Sakura simply ignored Naruto is an orphan, ranting about her parents and completely stomping his feelings, and when he chastised her gently, she blew him off like: "Sasuke would have understand me" even though it shows this on the 3rd chapter of the manga?
> 
> So you recognize that Sakura was fangirling when Sasuke offered her a rose, put the rose on a special vase and kept looking at the rose. And then when she saw Sasuke being a playboy she immediately went to look for Naruto so he could comfort her, being the beautiful example of an emotional leech?
> 
> Ok then.



I was expecting this page because Naruto was the one who fullfilled her dreams, not Sasuke (Ironically he did it as Sasuke).


----------



## Combine (Mar 17, 2013)

In retrospect, this is such a muthafreaking cock-tease!

Damn you Pierrot! I hope you know it's because of this kind of promo that filled the audience seats in the theaters for this film. 

Sucks that they probably won't have another opportunity to do something like this in future films.

Is it really so difficult for either Pierrot or Kishi to come up with a scenario for a Akatsuki vs. Konoha full-power battle? Just make a movie about that and you'll fill up the seats for certain.

Hell, you've already proven you're willing to completely ignore trying to keep consistency with the manga storyline/timeline (both for RtN and Blood Prison) when it suits your purposes.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 17, 2013)

^Oh they know, but I'm pretty sure they just don't care, I mean if they did they' would've stopped long ago, but this kind of bait and switch treatment has happened with every Naruto movie and it doesn't look like it'll change, especially if it brings them as much money as this movie did.

As for the movie itself, I am right about to see it.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 17, 2013)

trying not to watch it without subs. willpower fading.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 17, 2013)

For me the movie must named ''*Road To NaruSaku*'' , as the whole movie focus on NS bond and how they understand and help each other 

but as we all know Kishi like trolling game, he trolled some fans especially SS and NH fans in advertising LOOL :ho



Fourangers said:


> So you would recognize the moment that Sakura simply ignored Naruto is an orphan, ranting about her parents and completely stomping his feelings, and when he chastised her gently, she blew him off like: "Sasuke would have understand me" even though it shows this on the 3rd chapter of the manga?
> 
> So you recognize that Sakura was fangirling when Sasuke offered her a rose, put the rose on a special vase and kept looking at the rose. And then when she saw Sasuke being a playboy she immediately went to look for Naruto so he could comfort her, being the beautiful example of an emotional leech?
> 
> Ok then.



as you know the one who made this movie and Naruto manga is same person (Kishi)

All what happened to Sakura in movie is same in manga, starting with fangirling on sasuke then he broke her heart (attempting murder or playboy) then she goes to her real man (Naruto) who loves, protects and understands her


----------



## neshru (Mar 17, 2013)

Combine said:


> In retrospect, this is such a muthafreaking cock-tease!
> 
> Damn you Pierrot! I hope you know it's because of this kind of promo that filled the audience seats in the theaters for this film.


I think you're exaggerating. It was always clear from the promotional material what the focus of the movie was gonna be, including the fact that Akatsuki weren't gonna play a big part in it.
I watched the leaked version of the movie and it was exactly like I expected it to be, from the first minute to the last.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2013)

ichihimelove said:


> For me the movie must named ''*Road To NaruSaku*'' , as the whole movie focus on NS bond and how they understand and help each other
> 
> but as we all know Kishi like trolling game, he trolled some fans especially SS and NH fans in advertising LOOL :ho
> 
> ...



I watched it also for the ItaSaku.  You know it was there.

And I did watch your entire signature.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 18, 2013)

Menma fuses with Tobi and gains the Sharingan.
Fights with a kunai.

Dat Tobi powerup.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2013)

Someone please tell me what Itachi said to Sakura


----------



## calimike (Mar 18, 2013)

Naruto Shippuden Movie 6 Road to Ninja 2012 (RAW) Running time is 105 minutes or 1 hour 45 minutes 

 this on the 3rd chapter of the manga?

 this on the 3rd chapter of the manga?

wait a moment, is this Korean?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll be back when the subs are out


----------



## zlatko (Mar 18, 2013)

calimike said:


> Naruto Shippuden Movie 6 Road to Ninja 2012 (RAW) Running time is 105 minutes or 1 hour 45 minutes
> 
> this on the 3rd chapter of the manga?
> 
> ...



Wait wait shuldnt the movie be out on april 24 ?


----------



## Rosi (Mar 18, 2013)

calimike said:


> Naruto Shippuden Movie 6 Road to Ninja 2012 (RAW) Running time is 105 minutes or 1 hour 45 minutes
> 
> this on the 3rd chapter of the manga?
> 
> this on the 3rd chapter of the manga?



When will the Japanese raw come out? I find it so hard listening to these Korean voices, especially Tobi's. Where is Naoya?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Mar 18, 2013)

This movie was pretty boring. 

The only mildly interesting aspect of it was the Naruto/Sakura parents situation being switch and seen from another perspective. 

The AU characters didn't really do anything, the fights sucked ( no interesting jutsu, no fast paced cqc, and the final fight was Naruto vs Sasuke at the Vote recycled with some Kyuubi in it ) and the animation was pretty underwhelming. 

It didn't even come close to living up to the hype in my opinion.

It gets a meh/10.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 18, 2013)

I liked how they remade Minato vs Tobi/Kyuubi scenes, especially Minato's whooped ass strike and Bunta's whooped ass fall. It look more canonic and more badass than anime-version.


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 18, 2013)

i remember watching it twice in theatres...  good movie...

Ladies and gentleman, i show you...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the reactions to lee wearing tentens underwear scene, gotta love hinatas reaction in th first pic heehee


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

ichihimelove said:


> as you know the one who made this movie and Naruto manga is same person (Kishi)
> 
> All what happened to Sakura in movie is same in manga, starting with fangirling on sasuke then he broke her heart (attempting murder or playboy) then she goes to her real man (Naruto) who loves, protects and understands her : LOS



The fact that you blantantly admit that Sakura will choose Naruto for convenience and because he's the better choice rather than because she'll come to love him it's so contrived. 

Not to mention that you openly admits that you don't mind the movie destroying her character, as long as it has NaruSaku in the end.

Sakura wants to use Naruto as a comfort. It shows the ugliness of her character. When she saw that Sasuke is not a viable option, she went running to Naruto's arms. How beautiful. She wants Naruto because he's convenient.

Hell, if I were a NaruSaku shipper, I wouldn't be satisfied that Naruto is always Sakura's second option. For your sake, it'd be better if you consider Road to ninja a filler. Really.


----------



## Addy (Mar 18, 2013)

Ya know what is the real paring here


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 18, 2013)

Addy said:


> Ya know what is the real paring here



lee x tenten's underwear?


----------



## Spica (Mar 18, 2013)

calimike said:


> Naruto Shippuden Movie 6 Road to Ninja 2012 (RAW) Running time is 105 minutes or 1 hour 45 minutes
> 
> this on the 3rd chapter of the manga?
> 
> ...



That banjo-music during the Akatsuki fight rotfl  Deidara's Korean voice is nice. Dreamyyyy.

And they really delivered the ItaSaku.


----------



## Panther (Mar 18, 2013)

disappointing movie looked like a filler arc.


----------



## Spica (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 18, 2013)

:amazed


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 18, 2013)

ichihimelove said:


> For me the movie must named ''*Road To NaruSaku*'' , as the whole movie focus on NS bond and how they understand and help each other
> 
> but as we all know Kishi like trolling game, he trolled some fans especially SS and NH fans in advertising LOOL :ho
> 
> ...


Dude, don't be a dick.

Even though Kishimoto made it, that doesn't make it canon. It's good to gush about fan service but don't act like this certifies that NS is endgame.

Also, don't bash other fandoms.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 18, 2013)

Movies are not canon at least in the manga we got a Naru Hina moment and the Naru Saku moment was rejected so Dream on little boy


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 18, 2013)

all this talk about pairings...


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 18, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> The fact that you blantantly admit that Sakura will choose Naruto for convenience and because he's the better choice rather than because she'll come to love him it's so contrived.
> 
> Not to mention that you openly admits that you don't mind the movie destroying her character, as long as it has NaruSaku in the end.
> 
> ...



This is not about first option or second option
All people make some mistakes in his/her life , I am also do some mistake in my life but the improtant you correct this mistake not still doing it 
if Sakura makes some mistakes I'm not going to hate her 


if you watch movie, you can see Naruto hates Iruki and Sakura hates her parents in the beginning of movie, but they change in the end and realize their mistake 

Kishi just proof SS can't happened even sasuke changes his personality 



zlatko said:


> Movies are not canon at least in the manga we got a Naru Hina moment and the Naru Saku moment was rejected so Dream on little boy



you mean Naruto X everybody moment (transfering chakra)


----------



## neshru (Mar 18, 2013)

Panther said:


> disappointing movie* looked like a filler arc.*


----------



## Kardia (Mar 18, 2013)

dat Itasaku 

So much conflict over this movie in here  
I still have to see the last parts, but it was pretty entertaining till now. Not a masterpiece, but better than some other Naruto movies.


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2013)

The only interesting parts were with the other rookie, the rest wasn't as interesting but had some good points



zlatko said:


> Movies are not canon at least in the manga we got a Naru Hina moment and the Naru Saku moment was rejected so Dream on little boy




he's a troll, just ignore him


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

I remember hearing someone spent like 600 dollars just to see this movie...


----------



## Sango-chan (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I remember hearing someone spent like 600 dollars just to see this movie...



Gee well I hope that person's sacrifice won't go in vain........


----------



## zlatko (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I remember hearing someone spent like 600 dollars just to see this movie...



Tickets to and from Japan acomodation tickets for the movie dayly expenses that sums around 600 $


----------



## Rosi (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I remember hearing someone spent like 600 dollars just to see this movie...



Yeah, some SasuSaku/Sasuke fangirl. Poor soul But I understand her. With all that advertising.... Promotional team surely did their due


----------



## zlatko (Mar 18, 2013)

If he spend that money for fan pairing than he is not a real Naruto fan if he was a real fan a true Ninja he shuld have expected the Unexpecting


----------



## calimike (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought you love movie last year. Now you hate movie  what's wrong with you?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2013)

WHAT IS THE DIALOGUE THAT ITACHI SAID TO SAKURA?  Any hint AU Itachi had a thing for her?


----------



## rac585 (Mar 18, 2013)

watch out folks, sm got a scent of blood in the water and gone all sharkeyed.


----------



## Fay (Mar 18, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Yeah, some SasuSaku/Sasuke fangirl. Poor soul But I understand her. With all that advertising.... Promotional team surely did their due



Eh, no. It was a Korean guy who is a fan of Sasuke. Not a pairing girl.


----------



## Mako (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I remember hearing someone spent like 600 dollars just to see this movie...



That sucks.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2013)

Fay said:


> Eh, no. It was a Korean guy who is a fan of Sasuke. Not a pairing girl.



I hope he speaks Japanese.



Also, I believe the reason Sakura acts the way she does is to teach children (who have parents) to appreciate their parents.


----------



## The Fallen (Mar 18, 2013)

I have found an the full Naruto Road to Ninja movie & it has 2 minutes of english subs already! Thought it would be good to share with everyone 

[YOUTUBE]PuC4CB6RLxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 18, 2013)

So is this thing even worthwhile or a load of shallow hype? Seems vaguely interesting, but Naruto movies have fooled me in the past. (lolBonds was lol. The trailers had me excited )

I mean, I might look into that Sasuke perfume if only for the sheer novelty factor, but otherwise...


----------



## Harbour (Mar 19, 2013)

Btw, in the scene with army of toads Minato used handseals to activate the main Seal Jiraiya left. It looks like Fuuton indeed.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 19, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> So is this thing even worthwhile or a load of shallow hype? Seems vaguely interesting, but Naruto movies have fooled me in the past. (lolBonds was lol. The trailers had me excited )
> 
> I mean, I might look into that Sasuke perfume if only for the sheer novelty factor, but otherwise...



As a whole, it was ok - More than I expected after reading the spoilers, really.

The scenes of Naruto with his "parents" were actually quite heart warming despite the fact that they weren't very long, and the plot itself was alright if stitched together.

However, there is absolutely no doubt that this movie was overhyped, not even up for debate.

Hell what was hyped the most(The AU characters, specially the Akatsuki, Hinata, Sasuke and Menma) were not in it for even 1/8 of the movie, their apperances in total are around 5 minutes and that's not an exageration, and that bath scene? The one that made it seem like half the movie was that? That was also around 5 minutes.
There was simply no depth to anything in this world, it was all made for the simple lulz without any actual care as to why it's this why, we don't get why the characters are the way they are, they just are. As far as fanservice goes, that's ok I guess, but as far as to making an actually good movie with depth... Is another story.
And besides Minato not being the Hokage we hardly see any difference in Konoha's history.

The animation was also choppy as hell - It looked like a regular filler episode, it *felt* like a regular filler episode. Some of the moments just made me wonder where the money went, honestly.
Naruto movies usually have animation that is at least better than all(or at least most) of the anime, but this one was absolutely nothing special in any way, which is strange considering that I'm pretty sure they knew they'd get a shit ton of money for this, so not seeing them invest much into the project smells like a B plan in case the movie doesn't do as well as they hoped.

Overall, it was a workable movie, there was nothing offensively bad about it, but you gotta know what to expect, because the fandom created all these bullshit illusions that anyone could tell more than half of them wouldn't be fullfilled.

So yeah - Movie itself? Ok, like a 6/10. Overhyped? beyond beliefs, but hey, what was mainly hyped wasn't even a big part of the movie, so you might as well just pay attention to what it's actually there instead of what you want to see.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 19, 2013)

but is this to be considered as canon? I heard Kishi directly wrote it


----------



## neshru (Mar 19, 2013)

The movie has absolutely nothing to do with the canon story.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 19, 2013)

neshru said:


> The movie has absolutely nothing to do with the canon story.



maybe not the story of the movie,but the characters' feats? after all Kishi wrote the story and supervised the movie,or so I've heard

I honestly hope not,because to me these absolutely seemed the classic,awful "filler feats"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 19, 2013)

The Fallen said:


> I have found an the full Naruto Road to Ninja movie & it has 2 minutes of english subs already! Thought it would be good to share with everyone
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PuC4CB6RLxc[/YOUTUBE]



What the hell is this language ? This is not japanese ! 
How Am I supposed to understand then ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 19, 2013)

It fails being compared to canon at the very beginning.

Naruto remembers his meeting with Kushina in a_ peace time_.

Tobi isn't war mode and has time to waste time on stuff like MT Beta. 

So no, it's the furthest thing from canon.


----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 19, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> What the hell is this language ? This is not japanese !
> How Am I supposed to understand then ?



It Korean, 

I Surprised they aired it over there since there ant-Japanese, but I guess it anime is they won't care.


----------



## neshru (Mar 19, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> maybe not the story of the movie,but the characters' feats? after all Kishi wrote the story and supervised the movie,or so I've heard
> 
> I honestly hope not,because to me these absolutely seemed the classic,awful "filler feats"


Kishi may have written all of it, but what happens in the movie simply cannot fit the canon storyline. The movie is a spinoff that shares some stuff with the canon storyline, but ultimately has nothing to do with it.
It is neither canon nor filler, it's a complete spinoff.


----------



## Donwea (Mar 19, 2013)

*Naruto: Road to ninja RAW online!!! (korean audio D*

wtf happened??? it was supposed to be released in april D:


303 Preview

i don't know if i want to watch it yet xD


----------



## rac585 (Mar 19, 2013)

korean audio... ugh.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 19, 2013)

Why this movie is called *NS movie (Road To NaruSaku) *?? 
Despite it shows NS bond, if you watch the end of movie you get that the whole movie was ''*the longest NaruSaku date*'' according to Sakura (when Naruto asked her for a date)


----------



## Asuka Kawashima (Mar 20, 2013)

> Naruto the Movie: Road to Ninja opens at SM Cinema in the Philippines on May 15.



A few hours after the announcement, SM Cinema once again released a statement.



> Great news to all Anime fans!
> 
> We know that you're very excited to watch Naruto the Movie: Road to Ninja so instead of showing it in May, we'll start screening it in APRIL!
> 
> We'll keep you posted for more details.


----------



## 민찬영 (Mar 20, 2013)

^Wow! Philippines got the movie. :amazed But the problem is they'll possibly make it into Tagalog dub.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2013)

calimike said:


> I thought you love movie last year. Now you hate movie  what's wrong with you?



Last year, before the movie was released there were some that thought it'd be a pairing movie based on its promotional material or at least have heavy focus on it, specifically that of between Sasuke and Sakura. Others thought the movie would focus expansively on this AU and the characters therein, and naturally were hyped over that. What's more is that most people thought that Akatsuki too would play a much larger role as well and there would be more fights. None of this really came to pass however, the movie was overhyped. 



Bird of Paradise said:


> WHAT IS THE DIALOGUE THAT ITACHI SAID TO SAKURA?  Any hint AU Itachi had a thing for her?



No.


----------



## Jamibu (Mar 20, 2013)

민찬영 said:


> ^Wow! Philippines got the movie. :amazed But the problem is they'll possibly make it into Tagalog dub.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it will be much cheaper for the licensor(Pioneer Films) to use subtitles than to dub it. We don't know how much they bought the rights to air Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie in Philippine cinemas along with One Piece Film Z and Hunter X Hunter: Phantom Rouge scheduled to be released as well. The licensor is the same one that brought Rurouni Kenshin Live-Action in December last year in the Philippines and that movie used Japanese audio with English subtitles. Besides, it pretty much impossible to dub this in the short amount of time since it was just announced today and they are planning it to air in April.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 20, 2013)

They're going to show it in the Philippines!!!! 
But then I'm kinda hesitant to watch a Naruto movie in the cinemas especially since I can watch it for free at home but hmmm I guess I might go to support the manga. 

Also, I don't understand why it matters whether it fits with canon or not. It was never meant to fit with the canon we have now. The characters had reverse personalities, Minato and Kushina were alive, Akatsuki was alive, etc. From the very beginning, this movie was for fanservice and it's not like Shippuden movies ever coincided with the canon. Yeesh.


----------



## Shattering (Mar 20, 2013)

Itachi appears, Tobi runs, I can't understand korean but I guess it was something like this:

*Itachi:* Tobi the party is over.
*Tobi: *This is far from over.
*Itachi's sharingan appears
*Itachi:* I'm about to solo you.
*Tobi:* Okok I leave...


----------



## Addy (Mar 20, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Itachi appears, Tobi runs, I can't understand korean but I guess it was something like this:
> 
> *Itachi:* Tobi the party is over.
> *Tobi: *This is far from over.
> ...



you forgot the cockslash part but very good


----------



## Rosi (Mar 20, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Itachi appears, Tobi runs, I can't understand korean but I guess it was something like this:
> 
> *Itachi:* Tobi the party is over.
> *Tobi: *This is far from over.
> ...



lololol good fanfiction

If only Itachi was actually capable everything would be alright 



Anyway, I'm still waiting for the Japanese raw


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Movie was terrible, as expected (I didn't bother to watch even half the damn thing, but what I saw was pretty much what I expected...a cheesy rehash of canon material under a "new" label and a predictable outcome with no real suspense or tension leading up to it). Akatsuki getting their asses kicked at the start of the movie just made no fucking sense; Kiba and Shino beating Pain was worthy of more facedesks than I am safely capable of executing.

Akatsuki showing up to save the day at the end was mildly interesting...for like the 10 or so seconds of actual fighting we get to see them do.

I don't speak Korean, but I'm guessing my prediction about Itachi being the AU Akatsuki leader was spot-on; seemed like he was the one calling the shots.

He even sent Tobi running scared...though I have to wonder why Tobi's body was all ghost-like. Was that the "real" Naruto universe's Tobi?


----------



## Mako (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll probably understand the movie in Tagalog subs.


----------



## Shattering (Mar 20, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The akatsuki of the start are a bunch of zetsu clones, not the real ones 

I enjoyed the movie, if the progress continue the next one should be pretty cool.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2013)

I enjoyed the movir but wish it was subbed


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 21, 2013)

I was hoping for a fresh take on a movie. I hoped for an AU movie. I really do enjoy well written filler. DBZ movies are AU written filler, and most of them are great.

Pierrot they stink, they can't even do a good filler.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2013)

R00t_Decision said:


> I was hoping for a fresh take on a movie. I hoped for an AU movie. I really do enjoy well written filler. DBZ movies are AU written filler, and most of them are great.
> 
> Pierrot they stink, they can't even do a good filler.



they always want to connect it to canon.......... they fail


----------



## The Undying (Mar 21, 2013)

They weren't trying to connect it to canon. It can't even fit anywhere.

Please stop.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 24, 2013)

It failed to be connected the moment Naruto thought of Kushina at the beginning.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone has subbed some parts of it, did a good job in my opinion. Though sound sounds a bit off in the beginning parts.


----------



## Mako (Apr 2, 2013)

Subbed movie is now out.

[YOUTUBE]CGJ4GGYY7Fc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## calimike (Apr 2, 2013)

Naruto SD#51 blog post

Naruto SD#51 blog post


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone has the date for the sasuke drama cd?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 2, 2013)

I enjoyed this movie quite a fair bit. The writers (or was it Kishi?) put a lot of heart into it, especially in the Naruto-parent interaction scenes - I have to admit, I teared up slightly near the end when Naruto was saying good-bye. 

Sakura got a lot of screen-time here, which is good to see. She got a fair share of character development here; started off a bit of a whiny bitch (something Naruto was quick to point out, lol), but eventually realized what kind of pain Naruto had endured his whole life.

I'm not too bothered with the lack of Akatsuki appearances here; they were most certainly underutilized, but I was more interested in seeing who the masked man actually was, and what he could do, over rehashes of villains we've seen already. Their comeback was pleasantly surprising, to say the least.

Final battle was great. Animation was stellar; I wish Kyuubi was animated that way more often. He looked way more of a feral, threatening beast, than he does now. Naruto not using KCM Mode (though he even mentioned it) but using Sage Mode twice was startling.

A solid 8/10. Much better than most Naruto movies.


----------



## Jeaude (Apr 3, 2013)

Just another let down of a movie. Every time something cool could of happened, it didn't. I thought the whole alternate personalities was going to be a theme of this movie, but it only lasted about 15 minutes and then you never saw them again. And the whole Sasuke thing turned out super lame.

For some reason, for me, this felt like a couple filler episodes put together. Bad filler, obviously.


----------



## neshru (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeaude said:


> Just another let down of a movie.


You shouldn't get your hopes up about a Naruto movie to begin with


----------



## Combine (Apr 3, 2013)

Meh, I can't watch it without the Japanese audio. The VA's are part of the overall package. Still am disappointed that Akatsuki/Tobi/Rookies are sidelined in favor of Menma.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 3, 2013)

the voices were so confusing haha. as naruto movies go it was decent I guess but also a waste of story potential. like all the drama that could've been caused by an evil naruto and the reactions of his parents. it could've all in all done a lot more with the parent/child relationships than it did. I was glad they didn't actually spend much time with the AU rookies though.


----------



## Magician (Apr 3, 2013)

I will never forgive them for how they wasted Minato's potential in this story.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2013)

Wasn't half bad, kinda wish we could've seen more of some characters, but it's not surprising.

Was better then last movie that's for sure.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 3, 2013)

that wasnt worthy  of being called a movie. 
And just calling it ''bad'' or  '' worst naruto movie ever'' dont even get the point across; this was a thoughtless filler-rehash.

im not even sure i would call that hot mess of a theatrical production _fanservice_ either. it was just..wow  well it had a lot of Naruto & some mysterious masked bystanders in it; who were they?...smh

i watched every second of the original naruto series filler swamp & all the previous movies, but this is the 1st time i couldnt finish a filler(other than outright skipping the later ones in shippuden)

Ok, im done blabbing about it for now :S...


----------



## MinatoRider (Apr 4, 2013)

All and All the movie had it's goods and bads,I wish we would have saw more of the AU Characters also seeing the real menma life after he return to normal, does he have the same personalty as Naruto or he does he have the same charisma as Minato? We will never know , 

Come one kishi, Make a Menma AU OVA, WE NEED IT


----------



## son_michael (Apr 4, 2013)

MinatoRider said:


> All and All the movie had it's goods and bads,I wish we would have saw more of the AU Characters also seeing the real menma life after he return to normal, does he have the same personalty as Naruto or he does he have the same charisma as Minato? We will never know ,
> 
> Come one kishi, Make a Menma AU OVA, WE NEED IT



Hell, it would have been nice for Minato and Kushina to actually find out he's Naruto and not their son menma. They could have had a nice chat about what happened in Naruto's world...could have been awesome. Instead...they realize he's not menma at the very end and never even have a proper "who are you?" chat with Naruto

epic fail


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2013)

it was a really long filler episode


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone know if the motion comic thing found it's way to the internet yet?


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, the movie was better than previous one but I think the 3rd Shippuden Movie remains as the best one yet. 

It was weird for them to promote this movie with all the switched characters, but in the end they only showed them like 15-20 minutes. And those were in my opinion the best part of the whole movie. I actually laughed at some moments.

Then the rest was not so good. Bringing out Akatsuki members as allies for Naruto would have been interesting, but what's the point if they don't show any of them fight properly. They showed them each do one technique and then just watch Naruto fight Menma. And the battle between Kyuubi vs. Kyuubi was nice but something felt off to me, maybe because there wasn't enough Naruto vs. Menma one-on-one battle.

And when Madara took control of Menma's body and tried to use Sharingan to rip Kyuubi out of Naruto would have also been interesting but somehow they managed to ruin that too. I thought that fight would have been "the final fight" of the movie but it didn't felt like it because it was so short.

And finally, if Naruto could have used Kyuubi Chakra Mode at that time, why didn't he use it at all? -_-

I would give this movie 7/10 only because the switched characters part was good. Otherwise I would give 6/10.

Soundtrack was good though, but that was released a long time ago.

This movie doesn't deserve all the hype it had last summer.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 4, 2013)

As Naruto fan I'm really enjoyed this movie, there's many very heart wrenching moments between Naruto and his AU Parents, and the ending 

Sakura is really whinny bitch in this movie, when she's got her damned wish (getting rid of her parents) she's started to regret it and then decided to forced happy Naruto who just meet his parents to get back to their world 



Jeaude said:


> Just another let down of a movie. Every time something cool could of happened, it didn't. I thought the whole alternate personalities was going to be a theme of this movie, but it only lasted about 15 minutes and then you never saw them again. And the whole Sasuke thing turned out super lame.
> 
> For some reason, for me, this felt like a couple filler episodes put together. Bad filler, obviously.



The AU Characters just fanservices

The Main focus of this movie is obviously Naruto and his Parents


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if we're gonna get some quality sub team on this? Doesn't look like HS is gonna sub it, Dattebayo's been dead for ages now (I think) and Taka is slow.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 4, 2013)

According to Narutoget, we will get Japanese audio version 20. April.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 4, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> that wasnt worthy  of being called a movie.
> And just calling it ''bad'' or  '' worst naruto movie ever'' dont even get the point across; this was a thoughtless filler-rehash.



Thoughtless? They gave Sakura and Naruto quite a bit of decent character development and executed it quite excellently; not quite sure what you were expecting.



> im not even sure i would call that hot mess of a theatrical production _fanservice_ either. it was just..wow  well it had a lot of Naruto & some mysterious masked bystanders in it; who were they?...smh



It was clear from the start that the AU rookies/Akatsuki were merely exposition into the inverted world. The central focus was on Naruto and his family; we saw that accentuated right in the movie's opening scene.

It didn't hurt that the Kyuubi vs. Kyuubi fight was fucking awesome.



> i watched every second of the original naruto series filler swamp & all the previous movies, but this is the 1st time i couldnt finish a filler(other than outright skipping the later ones in shippuden)



_Really?_

Are you seriously saying this is worse than some of the dreck in Part 1 filler and the downright atrocities in Part 2? This is much better than Kishi's usual work (ahem, hyperventilating Naruto or emo Sasuke); he wasn't held back this time around.


----------



## Selva (Apr 5, 2013)

So, the movie is this bad huh?


MinatoRider said:


> Come one kishi, Make a Menma AU OVA, WE NEED IT


I agree with this


----------



## Mikon (Apr 5, 2013)

The movie was good and very emotional


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Apr 6, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Thoughtless? They gave Sakura and Naruto quite a bit of decent character development and executed it quite excellently; not quite sure what you were expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right. Kishi wasn't held back by jump's editors, and he'd probably put in even more character development if he could!


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Apr 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> now, we need a talented fanfic writer to put some subs on these



And speaking of ItaSaku?  expect a fic boom after April 20.


----------



## JH24 (Apr 8, 2013)

I hate to say it, but after watching I couldn't help but feel disappointed, even though it definitely had some strong points.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Many parts of the movie just felt shallow/forced and many characters from the alternate world only got a short time on the screen. Akatsuki appearing twice felt somehow pointless in the end. Yeah, the first time was for a reason and the second time was quite a surprise. But we barely got to see any abilities out of them. (Understandably for the first showing but not for the second) 

The worst part for me personally was actually Menma. I really thought a "dark" Naruto would be interesting, but I found him actually boring, I just couldn't get really interested in his character and for some reason the whole fight wasn't as exciting or climactic as I had hoped.


The strong points though are definitely Naruto's and Sakura's character development. This was one part of the movie that was mostly done well, even if Naruto's and Sakura's interaction felt a bit off at times. The scenes with Naruto finally giving in and accepting his parents in this new world was wonderfully done, as were most of the scenes focusing on these parts with them. The scene where Naruto said goodbye when they were about to return to their own world was also very well done, and the ending with Iruka was an emotional and perfect closure to this movie.


But overall I still felt disappointed, in a way it was just anti-climactic, IMHO not really deserving the hype.


Overall, an enjoyable watch, with especially Naruto's and Sakura's scenes and character development being worth a second watch. The rest, unfortunately IMHO not so much.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 8, 2013)

Sakura's character development was terrible.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 8, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Sakura's character development was terrible.



Yeah, what was she thinking the time where Sakura wanted Naruto to comfort her about how parents well you know this and that, in front of someone who is an orphan and wanted to see his parents. He was at his down time where Sakura acted like she had things worse.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 8, 2013)

The thing is it was terribly OOC for her. She passed that stage after Chapter fucking 3 for God's sake.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 8, 2013)

It looks like Kishimoto never wrote the movie, he just wrote the scenario. Interesting.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 8, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It looks like Kishimoto never wrote the movie, he just wrote the scenario. Interesting.


He wrote the story and screenplay was written by Yuka Miyata.

Not sure where people get any other incorrect facts ideas.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 8, 2013)

Korean speaking Naruto. No me gusta.


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Sakura's character development was terrible.



she reverted back to early part one :S


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 8, 2013)

^
yeah,it's really sad...


----------



## Combine (Apr 8, 2013)

starr said:


> she reverted back to early part one :S


Exactly how Kishi likes her!


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Combine said:


> Exactly how Kishi likes her!



Actually no, because she isn't inconsiderate when it comes to Naruto and Sasuke anymore. She changed her behaviour on parents topic when Sasuke scolded her.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 10, 2013)

Beyond that, most of the relationships in the story aren't totally immutable, they don't work only one way all the time.  Even with Naruto's background and broken home, he gets annoyed, agitated, etc. with his surrogate family and friends, especially with his many fathers, and that's totally okay.

Is Sakura never supposed to be bothered or overwhelmed by her folks' ridiculous and intense personalities and comportment ever again?


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Sakura's character development was terrible.



The idea was nice, but the result was extremely contrived.

Like, honestly? she's gonna get an epiphany about her parents and supposedly about Naruto's life by spending a couple of days(if that) away from them? She's a ninja, she has traveled long distances and stayed away from her parents for days or even weeks several times, and this is gonna make you realize you're a bitch? Seriously?

On top of that, I guess she was supposed to see Naruto's life, but the thing is, she got recognition, praise and was loved by the whole village all the time. Naruto didn't have anything until much later on, so I hardly see how it really applies, and I don't even care about the pairing stuff, I'm being as objective as I can and I'd be willing to accept if I thought it was well done.

Again it was a nice idea and I get what they were going for, but like most other aspects of the movie, there is more shine in the potential than in the reality.

As for the rest of my criticisms, now that I understood what they are saying(mostly)... My points still stand, in my opinion. I'm willing to accept that the AU thing was mainly just a marketing ploy to attract audiences and I'm willing to look at the movie for what it is, but what it's there is not all that strong. it's a really long filler episode, it's what it is, like the rest of the Naruto movies.


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So i hear an upcoming filler episode is going to be connected to the movie...its called: Prologue To Road To Ninja, and i can only guess that its based on that manga chapter kishimoto drew for the movie...


----------



## smyton (Apr 16, 2013)

Just curious, was it explained why Menma was evil? Also why they mistook Naruto for Menma when there was already a Menma in this alternate universe?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2013)

smyton said:


> Just curious, was it explained why Menma was evil? Also why they mistook Naruto for Menma when there was already a Menma in this alternate universe?



Well he's evil because he's an opposite version of Naruto who didn't put up with crap 

As for why they recognized him, probably his whiskers and overall look is the same. just his hair is different.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 16, 2013)

Menma wasn't a bad guy and was only made evil by Tobi. We wouldn't have those photo albums of a blond Menma if he was evil and dark-haired from the start. Not to mention he reverted back to his original appearance once Naruto and Sakura defeated Tobi.

As for Sakura in this movie, the reason she felt sad is because she was _alone_. When a shinobi goes to missions away from the village, they're with a team. Even if they're homesick, they have others who can empathize with them. When Sakura felt lonely, she tried looking for someone to talk to. First it was Sasuke but he was surrounded by girls and the second was Naruto but he was having fun with his family. It shows that even though friends are there for you, they eventually have other things to concern themselves with and they can't always be there for you when you have troubles. What's more is it would be selfish of a person to impose on their friends by calling them whenever they feel lonely. That's how Sakura felt. When she saw how happy Naruto was with his family, it reminded her of her family too, how at the end of the day, your family is always there for you.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 17, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So i hear an upcoming filler episode is going to be connected to the movie...its called: Prologue To Road To Ninja, and i can only guess that its based on that manga chapter kishimoto drew for the movie...



that would be weird... why would it come out a year after the movie?


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 17, 2013)

Rac said:


> that would be weird... why would it come out a year after the movie?



i think because the dvd release is around that time...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 17, 2013)

um are you guys trollin? That ep came out in 2012...


----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 17, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So i hear an upcoming filler episode is going to be connected to the movie...its called: Prologue To Road To Ninja, and i can only guess that its based on that manga chapter kishimoto drew for the movie...



Can't believe they are still milking Road to Ninja. It wasn't even anywhere near good.


----------



## Addy (Apr 17, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> um are you guys trollin? That ep came out in 2012...



road to sakura is an anime episode. what that guy is talking about is the manga chapter written y kishimoto himself before the movie takes place.


----------



## Miranger (Apr 18, 2013)

I just watched the movie & I'm scratching my head wondering if the Masked guy was "Menma Alt Naruto" where was Alternate Hero's Daughter Sakura? The idea was that Minato & Kushina didn't know that naruto was Menma but that doesn't explain where the fuck this Hero's Daughter Alt Sakura was hiding... Really huge plot hole I can't quite get over.
It was nice to see Akatsuki but they were just like filler crap... really sad. At least Deidara got a few lines in, as he always does


----------



## ed17 (Apr 18, 2013)

the trailer made me believe that the movie contains a lot of funny and awesome scenes


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2013)

Miranger said:


> I just watched the movie & I'm scratching my head wondering if the Masked guy was "Menma Alt Naruto" where was Alternate Hero's Daughter Sakura? The idea was that Minato & Kushina didn't know that naruto was Menma but that doesn't explain where the fuck this Hero's Daughter Alt Sakura was hiding... Really huge plot hole I can't quite get over.
> It was nice to see Akatsuki but they were just like filler crap... really sad. At least Deidara got a few lines in, as he always does



Did you watched the anime recently ?
There was an episode name Road to Sakura which kinda explains that.


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 20, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So i hear an upcoming filler episode is going to be connected to the movie...its called: Prologue To Road To Ninja, and i can only guess that its based on that manga chapter kishimoto drew for the movie...



Any source?
Cause I'm pretty sure they've already two connective episodes/chapters with the movie, they don't need anything else


----------



## neshru (Apr 20, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Any source?
> Cause I'm pretty sure they've already two connective episodes/chapters with the movie, they don't need anything else


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Has the Japanese audio for Road to Ninja been released yet?


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 20, 2013)

It's supposed to be released today.


Well, will it at least take place in the RTN universe? that would be cool

Otherwise


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 20, 2013)

When the hell will this movie be out subbed? It's been ages since it was released on cinemas.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 20, 2013)

the dvd isn't coming out until the 24th according to wikipedia.


----------



## Combine (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll never understand why Japanese media delays the home releases nearly a full year. Makes no goddamn sense, not even this year when there is no Naruto movie (I remember hearing the delay was because they liked to insert this years film's preview within the DVD).


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2013)

Combine said:


> I'll never understand why Japanese media delays the home releases nearly a full year. Makes no goddamn sense, not even this year when there is no Naruto movie (I remember hearing the delay was because they liked to insert this years film's preview within the DVD).



Especially when people tend to forget about the movie a few months later 

I didn't just lose every interest in the movie, I also knew every scene in it before watching it because it took too long and I didn't care about spoilers.


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 21, 2013)

Saw the subbed Korean dub. Meh. Better than the other movies somewhat by virtue of actual character development but nothing we haven't seen before. Felt very made for TV-ish.

Still doesn't even get near the awesome 1st movie which wasn't just a great anime movie but a great movie, in general.


----------



## neshru (Apr 21, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> Still doesn't even get near the awesome 1st movie which wasn't just a great anime movie but a great movie, in general.


It was?


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 21, 2013)

While I watch them for the sake of watching ever Naruto, I wouldn't recommend any of the movies to non Naruto fans. Or even my friends who watch Naruto for that matter.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 21, 2013)

this blog (21st Dec) 
New OP movie, crudely subbed.

Jiraiya-sensei(his voice actor anyway ) is the villain. Action packed from start to finish and all around good movie, even if you aren't an OP fan. good way to pass the time while you wait.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> this blog (21st Dec)
> New OP movie, crudely subbed.
> 
> Jiraiya-sensei(his voice actor anyway ) is the villain. Action packed from start to finish and all around good movie, even if you aren't an OP fan. good way to pass the time while you wait.



why post this here? 

RTN is a shitty movie even without watching other movies. outdoing RTN is not a compliment  

though, i will try watching it 

EDIT:
i am not saying OPZ is not good but i lost interest the first fight. it looks................. this is why i don't watch animated movies any more


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 21, 2013)

So whatever happened to the movie getting japanese release today?


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> So whatever happened to the movie getting japanese release today?



wait a few days until it gets uploaded, and subbed. this is what happened with the first shippuden movie if i recall right  we waited a few days as it was subbed before we could even watch it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 21, 2013)

> why post this here?
> 
> RTN is a shitty movie even without watching other movies. outdoing RTN is not a compliment
> 
> ...


Really, you thought it looked bad? o.O I thought it was well choreographed. To each their own I suppose. Posted to give folks something to watch while they wait, lol.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Really, you thought it looked bad? o.O I thought it was well choreographed. To each their own I suppose. Posted to give folks something to watch while they wait, lol.



lol thanks


----------



## emachina (Apr 22, 2013)

I bring you great gifts! It's in some language that is not the original Japanese but has english subs. And the cast is decent. ENJOY! Hurry before it's taken down.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2013)

anyone has the charasasuke cd drama yet?


----------



## Silver (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm waiting for it to be jap and subbed, with decent quality. Haven't read any spoilers or anything, but from what I'm hearing it's not that great anyway.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 22, 2013)

Was gonna ask why the hell is the jap subbed not out yet but based on the last page.... mmkay 

It's hella slow


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 23, 2013)

This movie... What a pile of shit... 

Even the fanservice is weak...


----------



## rac585 (Apr 23, 2013)

it comes out on dvd tomorrow. and may take a couple days to be subbed.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 23, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> This movie... What a pile of shit...
> 
> Even the fanservice is weak...



Kishi didn't write it, and still got millions of dollars so..


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 23, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Kishi didn't write it



huh !  



tkROUT said:


> Bruce Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like Kishimoto never wrote the movie, he just wrote the scenario. Interesting.
> ...


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Apr 23, 2013)

Really puzzled as to why the Korean version with english sub came out first.

Anyway, from youtube comments at least, it seems to be a touching movie, so I'll still wait for a decent jap version with english sub.


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 23, 2013)

It is fairly touching, I thought the scenes with Naruto and his "family" were well done, most people I've seen agree on that.

Is everything else, including the fact that it was a huge bait and switch, that's wrong with this movie.


----------



## Combine (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, I think most people are mainly upset that the movie was advertised as an Akatsuki vs. Konoha thing with alternate Rookie personas. And instead what we got was Naruto family time, with boring ass Sakura tagging along for no good reason.

I just feel Menma should have been written out of the show, and that Tobi/Akatsuki should have been the final foes Naruto and the alternate Rookies fought at the finale. But, nope 

Honestly this shouldn't have been written as some kind of alternate dimension, but a world where Naruto's dreams came true and that his parents had no "alternate son" (having one already puts a problem with the whole "dream world" aspect). And that Naruto's struggle would have made more sense.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 24, 2013)

Some people in the pixiv said that road to charasauke is almost About Sasuke And Hinata !
Sasuke Try To date Hinata.


----------



## Spica (Apr 24, 2013)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> Some people in the pixiv said that road to charasauke is almost About Sasuke And Hinata !
> Sasuke Try To date Hinata.



Come hither, Road to Charasuke!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stylie25 (Apr 24, 2013)

Which website is best for constant refreshing? Im dying of boredom, and knowing this movie could be out any second is killing me!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats got to be some fans trollism.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 24, 2013)

@(naruxsaku)4ever: spoiler tag the image


(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> Some people in the pixiv said that road to charasauke is almost About Sasuke And Hinata !



Yea, from item description:
[Disc3]
『録り下ろしドラマCD『ROAD TO CHARASUKE』』／CD
アーティスト：岸本斉史
曲目タイトル：
    1.オープニング[0:16]
    2.ヒナタの策略[2:51]
    3.チーム編成[2:26]
    4.合コン決行! 【前半戦】[6:05]
    5.合コン決行! 【後半戦】[6:52]
    6.ヒナタの大詰め![1:55]
    7.一方会場では……。[1:17]
    8.エピローグ[0:55]



Addy said:


> anyone has the charasasuke cd drama yet?



Here you go.
this blog (21st Dec)


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 24, 2013)

So what the story is about exactly?

I'm only concerned about Hinata.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 24, 2013)

Listened the Charasasuke Drama CD. My favorite was Chouji's way of talking. Shikamaru's was fun too. Ino's was nice. Overall good fun.
Total length was nearly that of an episode (22 min)


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 24, 2013)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I'm in love with sasuhina


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 24, 2013)

so road to ninja is about Naruto and Sakura (NaruSaku) 
and road to charasasuke is about Sasuke and Hinata (SasuHina) 

What a lovey movie made by kishimoto


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 24, 2013)

ichihimelove said:


> road to charasasuke is about Sasuke and Hinata (SasuHina)



It was actually Ino who used mind transfer on Hinata and separated Sasuke. 

The Hinata with Ino inside talked nice (Hinata talks rough) to Sasuke; which Sasuke thought Hinata's intention was different. But then Ino got out from Hinata. Then Sasuke will flirt thinking; Hinata intentionally separated him there. But since this was Hinata not Ino; she will be surprised about this talk. Like Sasuke will tell, You really love me; don't you! and continue his smooth talk on Hinata. But she will beat/slap him. 
Overall that is just a small part of the whole episode, it was basically due to Ino switching into Hinata and the confusion following it.


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 24, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> So what the story is about exactly?
> 
> I'm only concerned about Hinata.



Apparently it's just a series fragmented situations involving charasuke.

About that, I haven't heard the cd and even if i did i wouldn't understand anything, but from the images I saw by this person who apparently described the whole cd in images, sasuke kinda tries to date her and they kinda seem to hit it off for a little before he says something she doesn't like and punches/rejects him.

That's what I pressume anyway, the images were full of test and I didn't understood anything.



tkROUT said:


> It was actually Ino who used mind transfer on Hinata and separated Sasuke.
> 
> The Hinata with Ino inside talked nice (Hinata talks rough) to Sasuke; which Sasuke thought Hinata's intention was different. But then Ino got out from Hinata. Then Sasuke will flirt thinking; Hinata intentionally separated him there. But since this was Hinata not Ino; she will be surprised about this talk. Like Sasuke will tell, You really love me; don't you! and continue his smooth talk on Hinata. But she will beat/slap him.
> Overall that is just a small part of the whole episode, it was basically due to Ino switching into Hinata and the confusion following it.





Ah

Why does Ino enter Hinata's body anyway?


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 24, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Listened the Charasasuke Drama CD. My favorite was Chouji's way of talking. Shikamaru's was fun too. Ino's was nice. Overall good fun.
> Total length was nearly that of an episode (22 min)



Well I wish I can understand completely. It sounds like you know. If it's not enough trouble, mind if you give us a summary on the whole cd?


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> It was actually Ino who used mind transfer on Hinata and separated Sasuke.
> 
> The Hinata with Ino inside talked nice (Hinata talks rough) to Sasuke; which Sasuke thought Hinata's intention was different. But then Ino got out from Hinata. Then Sasuke will flirt thinking; Hinata intentionally separated him there. But since this was Hinata not Ino; she will be surprised about this talk. Like Sasuke will tell, You really love me; don't you! and continue his smooth talk on Hinata. But she will beat/slap him.
> Overall that is just a small part of the whole episode, it was basically due to Ino switching into Hinata and the confusion following it.



oh wow how cool


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2013)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> *Spoiler*: __



what is that?


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 24, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Ah
> 
> Why does Ino enter Hinata's body anyway?





NaruSaku4Life said:


> Well I wish I can understand completely. It sounds like you know. If it's not enough trouble, mind if you give us a summary on the whole cd?


It will be better if you ask some translator for detail since I don't understand all. Anyways, What I got, : Hinata goes to Sakura's room to teach her a lesson/ threaten so she stays away from Menma. Ino was with her (didn't get the part why), Ino will be apprehensive; trying to stop Hinata. Sakura in her room was drooling over the rose Sasuke gave. Seeing this (Sakura interested in Sasuke) , Hinata will make some plan ; they (Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, Hinata, Saukra & Sasuke) will have a party. Sasuke will be acting a playboy; smooth talking with Sakura, owned Chouji. Some girls will come saying he had promised a date, while Sasuke was flirting Sakura. Sasuke will use sharingan Genjutsu on them saying they don't remember well. The girls will say by mistake, leave. Seeing nothing going to work (to stop Sasuke), and Sakura isn't listening to them (Chouji or Ino) Chouji gives up. But, Ino used an idea and got into Hinata to separarate Sasuke. next part I already posted.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 24, 2013)

ichihimelove said:


> so road to ninja is about Naruto and Sakura (NaruSaku)
> and road to charasasuke is about Sasuke and Hinata (SasuHina)
> 
> What a lovey movie made by kishimoto



Don't tell me you seriously expect Sasuke to end up with Hinata .....  :rofl 

From the summary I got from a friend. Ino used Hinata with her mind control jutsu to make Sasuke thinks Hinata is jealous because he was flirting with Sakura or something. Sasuke was surprised from Hinata's reaction and decided to test if she truly loves him too. So he flirts with her to test the waters but Ino releases her jutsu and Hinata gets back to herself and hits Sasuke for daring to flirt with her.


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2013)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> Some people in the pixiv said that road to charasauke is almost About Sasuke And Hinata !
> Sasuke Try To date Hinata.



sasuhina ftw


----------



## gershwin (Apr 24, 2013)

I knew they will take AU SasuHina popularity in consideration


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 24, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> It will be better if you ask some translator for detail since I don't understand all. Anyways, What I got, : Hinata goes to Sakura's room to teach her a lesson/ threaten so she stays away from Menma. Ino was with her (didn't get the part why), Ino will be apprehensive; trying to stop Hinata. Sakura in her room was drooling over the rose Sasuke gave. Seeing this (Sakura interested in Sasuke) , Hinata will make some plan ; they (Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, Hinata, Saukra & Sasuke) will have a party. Sasuke will be acting a playboy; smooth talking with Sakura, owned Chouji. Some girls will come saying he had promised a date, while Sasuke was flirting Sakura. Sasuke will use sharingan Genjutsu on them saying they don't remember well. The girls will say by mistake, leave. Seeing nothing going to work (to stop Sasuke), and Sakura isn't listening to them (Chouji or Ino) Chouji gives up. But, Ino used an idea and got into Hinata to separarate Sasuke. next part I already posted.



So the plan pretty much backfired. Thank you. Man, I have to practice more on Japanese.


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2013)

gershwin said:


> I knew they will take AU SasuHina popularity in consideration



and I'm glad for that


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 24, 2013)

So why AU! Team 10 trying to stop this anyway? I wonder what was that about at the 7th track, with them talking about Menma and all?


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2013)

I wish it was animated


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 24, 2013)

gershwin said:


> I knew they will take AU SasuHina popularity in consideration


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2013)

starr said:


> I wish it was animated



it is 22 minutes long. the same length of an episode 

some illustration of it website 

provided by sexy Gwynbleidd 

EDIT:

lol, heard the part between chouji and sasuke.......... don't understand japanes but chouji got schooled by sasuke's smooth moves


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 25, 2013)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> Some people in the pixiv said that road to charasauke is almost About Sasuke And Hinata !
> Sasuke Try To date Hinata.



Really?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 25, 2013)

^Actually it's a ploy by Ino who possesses Hinata and makes her act like the real Hinata which gets Chara!Sasuke to fall for her, but as soon as he does, Ino leaves Hinata and so while Sasuke is trying to get Hinata to go on a date with him Hinata is very confused and ends up hitting Sasuke when he gets too close


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 25, 2013)

HAHA!


----------



## CHEH (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't forget the end where Naruto laughed at what sounds like a bruise on sasuke's face LOL.


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 25, 2013)

I wish i could listen to the cd...but it doesnt work for me  hope someone gets it on youtube subbed...


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> I wish i could listen to the cd...but it doesnt work for me  hope someone gets it on youtube subbed...



what are you using to listen on?


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 25, 2013)

Addy said:


> what are you using to listen on?



im sorry i dont know how to use rar files


----------



## rac585 (Apr 25, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> im sorry i dont know how to use rar files



that's easy mate. google winrar and use it to extract whatever is inside and enjoy.


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2013)

SandLeaf said:


> im sorry i dont know how to use rar files



 If you are using a pc, google winrar, or "open rar files" and there will 100s of ways you can open rar files with.

If On phone, do the same thing in the app store.


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN8m6XtJaNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 25, 2013)

Not a fan of SasuHina in canon but the dynamic between AU! SasuHina is pretty interesting. I've been a fan ever since their AU selves were revealed.


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 25, 2013)

Benzaiten said:


> Not a fan of SasuHina in canon but the dynamic between AU! SasuHina is pretty interesting. I've been a fan ever since their AU selves were revealed.



i know, tell me about it


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 25, 2013)

Kony said:


> Didn't find anything. What did you type ?



I just typed in "Naruto Road to Ninja Raw Japanese"


----------



## neshru (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, it looks like they are releasing the movie on BD too. About time they started doing that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2013)

I got the raw too.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 25, 2013)

Any sub groups working on the movie? I could watch the Korean dub subbed, but I think I'd rather have the Japanese audio.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my god this movie, the feels ...


----------



## Stylie25 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Oh my god this movie, the feels ...



Pretty sure i can't wait anymore. Hoping the subs get released soon. Does anyone have any new news or maybe an educated estimate on subbed release?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2013)

There are a few funny puns in the movie.

Shino hates instects in this world. Insects is spelled "Mushi" but Mushi can mean "being ignored" too which we know Shino hates.


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 25, 2013)

Nvm someone already posted it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Idk if this has been mentioned already or the people here already know but remember that prologue that they were going to make on may?
> 
> Well, it turns out is actually, well, you guys remember that manga that was done before rtn come out to introduce it, with the bath scene and all?
> 
> ...



You don't say ...
Well, wasn't this obvious.  ?


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 25, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> You don't say ...
> Well, wasn't this obvious.  ?



Someone told me that it was something different

I guess I was mislead.

Either way


----------



## 민찬영 (Apr 25, 2013)

That audio CD. Seems interesting.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 25, 2013)

The RAW of the DVD is out? Where I can find it?
(you can PM me if you want).

Thank you


----------



## Stylie25 (Apr 25, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> The RAW of the DVD is out? Where I can find it?
> (you can PM me if you want).
> 
> Thank you



I did a quick search of "road to ninja" on the pirate bay and found mine. The quality isn't DVD quality though. 

Not sure if i'm allowed to direct link?


----------



## slickcat (Apr 25, 2013)

Boring movie, I guess it was established as fan service, but really this movie was just plain shit,worst naruto movie i ve watched. Thank God no movie this year, also the art quality is very poor. Watched the RAW btw.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 25, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Someone told me that it was something different
> 
> I guess I was mislead.
> 
> Either way



It might have some filler cuz the prologue itself is kinda short. Like Naruto seeing Sasuke instead of Shino was not in the manga.

I'm just so very happy it's being animated  I never expected that


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 25, 2013)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Don't tell me you seriously expect Sasuke to end up with Hinata .....  :rofl
> 
> From the summary I got from a friend. Ino used Hinata with her mind control jutsu to make Sasuke thinks Hinata is jealous because he was flirting with Sakura or something. Sasuke was surprised from Hinata's reaction and decided to test if she truly loves him too. So he flirts with her to test the waters but Ino releases her jutsu and Hinata gets back to herself and hits Sasuke for daring to flirt with her.



This is awesome.


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2013)

TransTranslation of the sasuke and hinata scene 




> I managed to translate track06 Fthe drama CD (the SasuHina one)F
> Please take note that I’m not accurate with my translation and they might not be 100% correct.
> 
> Sasuke: Oi Hinata, let me go already.
> ...


----------



## zlatko (Apr 26, 2013)

is there japanese audio eng sub version ? i got triket with that korean audio 2 times


----------



## rac585 (Apr 26, 2013)

zlatko said:


> is there japanese audio eng sub version ? i got *tricked* with that korean audio 2 times



fixed. and not yet but hopefully soon.


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> TransTranslation of the sasuke and hinata scene



HA! that was awsome! gee i wonder if sasuke tried to flirt with her before, also he sulks at the end of it...


----------



## Kusa (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> TransTranslation of the sasuke and hinata scene



Lol He deserved that punch


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> TransTranslation of the sasuke and hinata scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think AU!sasuhina is a hot couple 
I hope this scene was animated 



민찬영 said:


> That audio CD. Seems interesting.



I think that too


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> TransTranslation of the sasuke and hinata scene


LMAO really, i really hope they will animate this drama CD 


SasuHina is the sexiest 


looks like Charasuke calls his girls "koneko-chan" from what mezzo translated , but Sasuke seems to be interested mainly in Sakura, he is just a whore there


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> TransTranslation of the sasuke and hinata scene


Lol cool

Sadly they've never animated a drama cd before so it probably won't happen and even if it did it'll more than take a while

But if they plan on continue milking this concept, this is a good start

Now I want something with actual substance, less tom foolery and give something explaining why did Tobi throw them to that world or why Menma left, maybe


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> LMAO really, i really hope they will animate this drama CD
> 
> 
> SasuHina is the sexiest
> ...


it seems sasuke whored himswlf to sakura from another guy who gave a summary becaused asked him to. now, he is intereted in hinata


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> TransTranslation of the sasuke and hinata scene



More damn it I demand more. 

Yup charasuke is essentially Zelos from ToS which is just fine.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> More damn it I demand more.
> 
> Yup charasuke is essentially Zelos from ToS which is just fine.



He totally is 

I never thought to put it that way


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 26, 2013)

ichihimelove said:


> I think AU!sasuhina is a hot couple





Jeαnne said:


> SasuHina is the sexiest



isnt it? 

 click on the link to listen to that moment!


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 26, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> He totally is
> 
> I never thought to put it that way


[YOUTUBE]LxwjTRY3G1Q[/YOUTUBE]
Just perfect. 


I demand to see more of his pimp escapdes.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Apr 27, 2013)

Jap dub with english sub is out on youtube!

peek

edited: Sorry, not sure is this just the korean version but with jap dub


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 27, 2013)

shootingstarsandmoon said:


> Jap dub with english sub is out on youtube!
> 
> peek
> 
> edited: Sorry, not sure is this just the korean version but with jap dub


Yeah, that is just the Korean version with Japanese Audio.

There are so many people spreading that Korean video on youtube I wonder why they're not taken down. IIRC, Naruto stuff usually gets taken down pretty fast for copyright. This is a ~2 hour movie.

Also, don't watch that one (the Korean video). Its drawings, specially near middle part real bad. Wait for proper release from BR/DVD. They have better drawing / fixed art.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> it seems sasuke whored himswlf to sakura from another guy who gave a summary becaused asked him to. now, he is intereted in hinata


from what mezzo said it was basically:

Hinata: "hey Sasuke looks like Sakura likes you now, go make some advance on her so i can have Menma!"

Sasuke: "fuck yeah i am lucky today!"

*does everything to make Sakura fall for him while she is all - Kyyyyahh - *

Chouji and Ino are worried that Sasuke will fuck Sakura, so Ino uses her jutsu on Hinata and drags Sasuke out before he can go away with Sakura.

Sasuke: "what the fuck!?"

Ino-Hinata: "i dont want you with her >.<"

Sasuke: *what? what is this :0* "wait, i never noticed this, so you like me?"

Ino leaves Hinata.

Hinata: "wtf are you doing here with me?"

Sasuke: "why didnt you ever tell me? i didnt know you liked me"

Hinata: "wait, you are misunderstanding"

Sasuke: "you should have told me, if i knew . Come here, i will respond your feelings"

*tries to kiss*

then Sasuke gets punched to oblivion .



You know, from what i gathered, he forgot Sakura far too fast after hearing Hinata, and later he was all gloomy...


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Chouji and Ino are worried that _*Sasuke will fuck Sakura*_



                 oh charasuke


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 27, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> [YOUTUBE]LxwjTRY3G1Q[/YOUTUBE]
> Just perfect.
> 
> 
> I demand to see more of his pimp escapdes.



Me too, Charasuke is entertaining as hell. I want to see how he interacts with AU! Sakura. From what I heard, she acts more like Naruto so that may be why Charasuke likes her. 

Even in AU he can't get enough of those females who act like Naruto.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> from what mezzo said it was basically:
> 
> Hinata: "wait, you are misunderstanding"
> 
> ...



I wish see this scene animated 

Sasuke starts to have feelings to a girl was Hinata


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 27, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> Me too, Charasuke is entertaining as hell. I want to see how he interacts with AU! Sakura. From what I heard, she acts more like Naruto so that may be why Charasuke likes her.
> 
> Even in AU he can't get enough of those females who act like Naruto.



Charasuke may love to whore himself out to anything with a vagina but he loves those that are hard to get.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

Charasuke in a nutshell 


[YOUTUBE]3V6ZS6xfN1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kage (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> You know, from what i gathered, he forgot Sakura far too fast after hearing Hinata, and later he was all gloomy...



Sakura is a dime a dozen in comparison.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 28, 2013)

Checked few fansubs.

Taka has finished translation. 

Hatsuyuki also has finished translation, editing is going on. 



			
				Hatsuyuki said:
			
		

> NS 6th Movie Update (28/04/2013)
> RAW: shipping @UK
> Translation: done
> Timing: done
> ...


----------



## geG (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm kind of confused, is the Japanese DVD/blu-ray out now or not?


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 28, 2013)

Geg said:


> I'm kind of confused, is the Japanese DVD/blu-ray out now or not?



Jap DVD/Bluray got released on 24th. But raw not available.
Chinese sub of DVD-rip (Jap audio/fixed video) is available.

Taka mentioned (25th April) they have raw. They will release 1080p , and 720p. Could have bought or most likely got from some special source or something like share or Winny or Perfect dark.  So not available on nyaa or other normal sites.

Whereas Hatsuyuki's is shipping and it @ U.K., they will get soon. But they have already translated means they could have used the chinese release with Jap audio.


----------



## Stylie25 (Apr 28, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Checked few fansubs.
> 
> Taka has finished translation.
> 
> Hatsuyuki also has finished translation, editing is going on.



AH! so hopefully release is soon.


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 1, 2013)

You know, after watching it


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm mostly surprised at how Minato and Kushina could give two shits about anyone else really, mostly Sakura. He and she aren't wasting their lives, even for the child of heroes that's so well respected in the village.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (May 1, 2013)

TheGreen1 said:


> You know, after watching it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They are still willing to risk their lives for the village (otherwise they could not be shinobi on missions). But I think that they will not do anything that involves putting each other's lives and Menma's life in severe danger.




Anyway, I watched the movie (can't resist anymore ), and here are my thoughts:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The character development of Naruto and Sakura are the true highlights of the movie. This is really ironic as I was looking forward to seeing the AU rookies, Sasuke, Tsunade and everyone, but they only appeared for about 15 min of the entire movie??? What a let-down, as I was looking forward to seeing extensive interactions and even seeing them fight in battles. The Akatsuki's involvment in the movie were also brief and disappointing

The final battles between Menma and Naruto, and between Naruto and Tobi is also not as exciting as I thought. I'm not sure what is it that makes it not as climatic as it is. I think I preferred more actual fighting and battle tactics between Menma and Naruto, instead of between 2 Kyuubis throughout. And Naruto defeated Tobi with one single move, which is also the same move as Minato's. While it's emotionally fulfilling, it's not exciting 

The flaws aside, there are also some strong points about the movie. Mostly, it's naruto's interactions with Minato and Kushina  Seriously, this is the only reason why I'll be keeping this movie in 720p in my collection (that, and the nice OST music in the movie). I cried when naruto entered the house and saw Minato in the living room, with Kushina cooking in the kitchen. And their family album:   

This movie also concluded that Naruto understood, and even preferred the universe in which his parents are heroes in the villages, who are willing to die for the village, and indeed did so, leaving Naruto as an orphan in the village. He has indeed come a long way from the confused boy who has a miserable childhood and hit Minato with heart-felt fury when he first met his dad in the anime.

Sakura's development was also well-done, though I thought the anime has already covered this already, way earlier in the naruto series. Oh well, at least it's more extensively (and well) portrayed in the movie. Lol I went to watch "Road to saukra" episode 271 after the movie, and understood why that AU sakura is so emotional upon seeing her parents.

The ending of the movie was well-done, with iruka celebrating naruto's birthday for him (is it his birthday?)- I shed some tears then too. Well done Iruka!!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 1, 2013)

shootingstarsandmoon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The trailers and promos for the movie were very misleading. The trailers pretty much showed us all the scenes with the AU rookies. The Drama CD gave us more with the AU rookies than the actual movie did. 

I remember being on the forums and hearing people complaining that the trailers were misleading and the akatsuki was just zetsu clones, etc. I also remembered them complaining that it focused on Naruto, Sakura, and Naruto's parents. And I remember going "well damn, I'd see it even if it was entirely just Naruto and his parents, holy crap the feels." And I was not dissapointed. Soooo many feels I can't contain myself. 

The Naruto angst in the beginning just made me cry and then he gets in a fight with Iruka. I think something about the jounin selection list or something like that. Apparently everyone's parents were putting them on the list but Naruto didn't have a parent so he couldn't be put on the list. (don't quote me on that, I'm just guessing) So I'm guessing the ending with Iruka and the cake is Iruka agreeing to recommend Naruto for the jounin selection thing. Again I'm guessing, I may have heard this very wrong. I just inferred that that was it because when Sakura was on the swing set with Naruto she was complaining that her mom didn't seem to appreciate her no matter what she did. Getting chuunin didn't make her happy because it's not jounin like her dad and she's all like "well i'm not my dad."


----------



## rac585 (May 2, 2013)

it seems hatsuyuki's sub will come today in a few hours.

and taka's not long after. possibly tomorrow.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (May 2, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Upon watching it again, I think Iruka is trying to apologise to naruto for his earlier behaviour at the beginning of the movie, hence he bought a cake and everything to cheer him up (at least, I think that's what happened as I tried to read the chinese subs on my copy of the movie lol 

Yes, I agree with you, as I watched the movie again, I cried once again at the naruto/kushina/minato scenes. Man One of my fav naruto movies because of this! It excels in being touching rather than in plot/action. I think Kishi writes emotional stuff better than action stuff (cos apparently, he wrote the story for this movie). Lol I do think that I'm such a narotard, to feel so much for him!

I wonder if AU sakura and naruto met up with each other, would they be best friends immediately? Sigh... 






Rac said:


> it seems hatsuyuki's sub will come today in a few hours.
> 
> and taka's not long after. possibly tomorrow.



That's great news!


----------



## Selva (May 2, 2013)

Sorry if this was asked before I'm too lazy to check all the previous pages XD, but do we have a hq copy of the movie without any subs on right now?


----------



## geG (May 2, 2013)

There is a fairly good quality rip with Chinese subs here. The sound is just slightly out of sync though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2013)

I'm seriously growing moss waiting for the eng subs, and I don't mean the korean version


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 2, 2013)

shootingstarsandmoon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying. I don't see why AU Sakura and Naruto couldn't be friends. From what I heard, AU Sakura acts a lot like Naruto so I think they'd get along just fine.


----------



## nitrogen (May 2, 2013)

yey I just finished watching [and it wasn't korean dub]
it was more entertainig than I expected. Character development was done well. I'm not even tired after watching Sakura for 1,5h  and seeing happy Uzumaki family was touching

although final battle could be better;it was just... not surprising.


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2013)

The movie was cool.

I really liked 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the parallel between how Minato owned Tobi and how Naruto owned Tobi controlled Menma


----------



## ueharakk (May 2, 2013)

Overall of course I liked the movie but there are some things that were kind of disappointing:

1) The alternate Konoha 12

*Spoiler*: __ 



The clips from the movie trailers and previews pretty much showed all the clips and screentime of the AU konoha 12.  It was kind of disappointing, I would have wanted them to be an integral part of the last fight




2) Powers didn't make sense 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The first time menma uses his dark ring blast, it destroys most of konoha, that's multi-mountain level destruction.  Yet when he clashes it with FRS, the combined blast destroys a large building.....

Then there's the part where Menma gets beaten by base Naruto's taijutsu despite schooling SM Naruto earler


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 2, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Overall of course I liked the movie but there are some things that were kind of disappointing:
> 
> 1) The alternate Konoha 12
> 
> ...



I was also disappointed by the misleading advertising. 


As for the fight scene:
Well Kishimoto wrote it so it's basically canon...only not. So even if it doesn't make sense it makes sense to Kishimoto


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2013)

I just had to make that 
Naruto for Super Smash Bros. 4


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (May 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just had to make that
> Naruto for Super Smash Bros. 4



Nice! Really hope can find more gifs elsewhere from the movie :amazed



ueharakk said:


> Overall of course I liked the movie but there are some things that were kind of disappointing:
> 
> 1) The alternate Konoha 12
> 
> ...



Well,


*Spoiler*: __ 



1). Yeah, I was disappointed by that too

2) Apparently, according to wiki, Menma has 2 ninjutsu- spiraling ring and great spiraling ring. He used the first one on naruto, and used the second one on Konoha which destroyed most of Konoha. Kinda scary actually, when you contemplate how naruto can do so equally with ease if he turns evil.

If it makes any sense, when Menma caught naruto's sage mode fist, he was enveloped in a purple aura which seems to help him resist. The second time when he failed to, he was not enveloped by any aura.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 3, 2013)

It's not out yet? it sure as hell wasn't as horrible as the 5th movie..


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 3, 2013)

I saw the RTN movie dvd out at my stores already, not sure if i should buy though


----------



## rac585 (May 3, 2013)

Vino said:


> It's not out yet? it sure as hell wasn't as horrible as the 5th movie..



apparently one of the groups working on it (hatsuyuki) had some issues with encoding or their server or something. and cannot fix until someone gets back on sunday.

here's hoping taka gets it right.


----------



## Nuzents (May 3, 2013)

Finally watched it and I enjoyed it mostly.  Most a sad vibe but enjoyable.  The big fight could have been better.


----------



## Fay (May 4, 2013)

Addy said:


> Charasuke in a nutshell
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3V6ZS6xfN1A[/YOUTUBE]



Man Kishi defs should give manga Sasuke a bit of charasuke in the epilogue .


----------



## Odin (May 4, 2013)

Subtitles are behind for me for some reason


----------



## geG (May 4, 2013)

Finally watched it, overall it was pretty good. I don't really mind that all the other characters were kind of forgotten about after the first act because it would have been hard to make the focused story about Naruto and his parents with them all running around but yeah they probably shouldn't have made all the marketing and advertisements revolve around them


----------



## calimike (May 4, 2013)

this blog (21st Dec)


----------



## Dr. Obvious (May 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata's boobies...we were so close


----------



## tkROUT (May 4, 2013)

For now 480P link (Jap audio/Eng sub)

naruto.road.to.ninja.eng.sub.s.i.r.ass"]Link to English subtitles file with proper sync

HD - 1080p and 720p (10bit, 8bit) will be out in 24 hours.

------------
*Edit*BDrip raw - 720p is out link


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (May 5, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> For now 480P link (Jap audio/Eng sub)
> 
> naruto.road.to.ninja.eng.sub.s.i.r.ass"]Link to English subtitles file with proper sync
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!

Can't wait for the 720p version one


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (May 5, 2013)

I think this is the best shippuden movie yet. I enjoyed this movie more than I ever thought was possible for a Naruto film.


----------



## Silver (May 5, 2013)

Well I finally watched it. There were many little things I didn't like about it and that didn't sit well with me, despite that it was overall an enjoyable film.



Odin said:


> Subtitles are behind for me for some reason


naruto.road.to.ninja.subs.v.i.p.ass"]Use this file as subtitles using VLC player 


Vino said:


> DDL            ?


Sorry for the late reply but haven't seen any DDL links around.


----------



## Kakashi85 (May 5, 2013)

Hey fans,

I finally found a perfect version just 2,5 hours ago. It's in HD with Japanese dub and English sub!!! 



Link

PS: It only has japanese subs embedded too but I didn't mind at all.


----------



## neshru (May 5, 2013)

Youtube quality is anything but perfect, you know


----------



## Powergems (May 5, 2013)

Saw it. Must say even tho the fight was sorta of a let down. By far the best Naruto movie to date. My question about it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



In that world, would his name be Menma Namikaze?


----------



## zlatko (May 6, 2013)

The movie was awesome i don't know why people don't like it i particularly liked the part where naruto gets home alone and talks to iruka walks around the village


----------



## Kakashi85 (May 6, 2013)

neshru said:


> Youtube quality is anything but perfect, you know



I don't fully agree, surely the quality on youtube is lower after uploading, but t's clearly HD and the quality is the best out there. I had a lot of fun watching it


----------



## tkROUT (May 6, 2013)

@neshru- judging from size of that youtube link it is same as the BDrip raw - 720p from nyaa I posted.
Anyways, Hatuyuki's 720p 10bit is out. It is 3 GB. 
The 1080p 10 bit would have been out but it was 12GB (the actual file(s)/bdmv/iso 40 GB), so they are encoding it again to make around 8 GB. So, it will take a while for 1080p 10bit release.


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2013)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> the quality lost on conversion is minimal to the point of ridiculous


I definitely disagree with that 
Loss of detail may vary from case to case, but it's hardly ever unnoticeable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

started perfect but the quality really fell rock bottom towards end... shame..


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2013)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> Youtube handles anything up to 1080p, the quality lost on conversion is minimal to the point of ridiculous to even consider 'youtube' has some kind of quality thats not good. If a file is uploaded which is 720p, thats what you get.



It's not minimal at all, especially on Youtube of all places. 

Even the top quality streaming sites that charge subscriptions aren't able to match true HD. If you compare Youtube to a "real" streaming site you should see a noticeable difference, and if you compare it to an actual Blu-Ray it's a massive difference. 

edit: You can probably find comparison shots if you google something like "stream vs blu-ray".


----------



## Kage (May 6, 2013)

This movie was sloppy.

I can't even say "at least the animation was nice"


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2013)

Yet you're using a scene from the movie as your avatar


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (May 7, 2013)

insane111 said:


> It's not minimal at all, especially on Youtube of all places.
> 
> Even the top quality streaming sites that charge subscriptions aren't able to match true HD. If you compare Youtube to a "real" streaming site you should see a noticeable difference, and if you compare it to an actual Blu-Ray it's a massive difference.
> 
> edit: You can probably find comparison shots if you google something like "stream vs blu-ray".



The quality loss on uploads to streaming sites really only matters to tech minded people. The majority of people wouldn't notice and wouldn't even know about it unless someone told them.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 7, 2013)

neshru said:


> Yet you're using a scene from the movie as your avatar



What kind of an argument is that? he's using a scene from the movie, cause he liked it, simple as that.


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2013)

You're taking my comment way too seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 7, 2013)

neshru said:


> You're taking my comment way too seriously.


----------



## Lammy (May 7, 2013)

Saw the film. Enjoyable but the biggest flaw was:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Menma Namikaze character. So we're lead to believe in this alternate world that Naruto's counter-part here is super evil? Despite all that love from his living parents? Actually it goes against the whole theme of good parenting and love to nurture children on to the right path. Please don't say Tobi made him, because he even said he had no control over what Naruto/Sakura "chose to wish" or something like that. The first time Menma and Tobi meet, Menma already is being evil collecting bloodlines - apparently his ambition of taking over the world is 'easy to understand'. I'll even look away from the fact at the end that Tobi somehow could control Menma and give him sharingan powers...errr

This was very underdeveloped. I want to know more about Menma. Was Menma maimed at the end? Will he go to prison? What led him onto this path of wearing masks and collecting jinchuuriki? What was his purpose/logic in this world? If this was supposed to be the limited Tsukiyomi, why did this character have to exist?

It seems this world is as real as the our world. What mechanism brings the alternate Sakura to the "real" world (see Road To Sakura episode) or the  Naruto and Sakura to escape the alternate world and back to the ourworld? Is it limited by chakra? It seemed to give a vague explanation about the 9 Tails chakra resonance... battling the alternate 9 Tails chakra resonance? Whaaaat?

Did Tobi do this to convert Naruto's ideals or to actually steal the 9 Tails? Because boy, Tobi has had millions of opportunities to steal the 9 Tails and this just seems like a bizarre way to fail at doing it...


----------



## Kage (May 7, 2013)

neshru said:


> Yet you're using a scene from the movie as your avatar



one of the better looking ones 



Vino said:


> What kind of an argument is that? he's using a scene from the movie, cause he liked it, simple as that.



and then there's that.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 7, 2013)

Just saw the movie... Good lord was it atrocious.


----------



## tkROUT (May 8, 2013)

checked hatsuyuki's 1080p version.
Wish they hadn't used these effects for jutsus. 

(Bottom part)


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2013)

Watched the movie. It was okay, not as good as I thought it would be. Maybe I'll review it later, for now I'm really lazy.



Lammy said:


> Saw the film. Enjoyable but the biggest flaw was:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeap, they just threw Menma in because it's convenient. If you listened to the ROAD to Charasuke drama cd however, based on AU Ino and AU Chouji Menma was kind and had a personality like Minato's. So what kind of person is Menma exactly?  It's like he's a totally different person to black haired Menma, either there's some Jekkyl and Hyde shit going on or Menma is one hell of a 2 faced asshole. It's left up to our imaginations.  Plotholes, plotholes everywhere.

I really like the AU world though.


----------



## darkap89 (May 8, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> checked hatsuyuki's 1080p version.
> Wish they hadn't used these effects for jutsus.
> 
> (Bottom part)



I said this in the chatbox 2 days ago (.avi) and they deleted it... lol


----------



## tkROUT (May 8, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> I said this in the chatbox 2 days ago (.avi) and they deleted it... lol


If I knew how terrible it is I would have waited for Taka's HD.


----------



## neshru (May 8, 2013)

Can someone tell me if those gayass subtitles effects are hardsubbed on all of the hatsuyuki releases (even ones)?


----------



## neshru (May 8, 2013)

Why there are still people that hardsub these days is beyond me. Being able to disable subtitles at will is so great that I have no idea why anyone would choose the outdated subtitling method that has no upsides to it instead.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 8, 2013)

I don't mind the subtitle effects that much. While I'd prefer they weren't there at all since they are rather distracting, I appreciate the extra effort the subbers put in and it's not really a big deal to me either way.


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> checked hatsuyuki's 1080p version.
> Wish they hadn't used these effects for jutsus.
> 
> (Bottom part)



oh god...... the art sucks


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (May 9, 2013)

Lammy said:


> Saw the film. Enjoyable but the biggest flaw was:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hey good points there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Menma might have lost control of the kyuubi's hatred, etc? Hence he became the so-called villian of the world. He might not possess the same strong willpower and mental stamina as naruto to control it, as (ironically) he did not undergo the same harsh hardships as naruto, given that he has family, friends and everything.

As for how he can stay absent for so long to become the main villian, without someone remarking on Menma's absence, is a huge plot-hole that I guess we have to take it with a pinch of salt haha.

The alternate universe seems to be an independent dimension created by Tobi's powerful doujustu- apparently he can send people into this dimension just like how he can warp ppl through his MS into his own dimension filled with blocks.

I think Tobi's aim is just to test out the limited Tsukiyomi and see how it works out. Along the way he saw an opportunity to grab the kyuubi too, so he took it too


----------



## Bishamon (May 10, 2013)

Lammy said:


> Saw the film. Enjoyable but the biggest flaw was:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I agree with all of these points. If they are going to do something about RTN again, it has to be about Menma, otherwise, they'll just keep on opening more plot holes and inconsistencies. I love the idea of Menma, and I loved what I saw of him, but that doesn't mean his  characterization was perfect, because it was anything but.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 10, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> checked hatsuyuki's 1080p version.
> Wish they hadn't used these effects for jutsus.
> 
> (Bottom part)



Haha! That kinda looks like a watermark or something.


----------



## The World (May 12, 2013)

Entire first half was filler slice of life when that could have been condensed to 20-30mins

Ending made up for it somewhat, but overall this movie was disappointing as fuck

It felt like an extended episode

I feel sorry for any Japanese who had to pay to see this

This should have been free and made into a 6 episode arc like chikara


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 13, 2013)

Even Chikara had better animation than this movie


----------



## Bishamon (May 13, 2013)

Wasn't that bad but I'm glad I didn't pay anything

Would've been a massive waste of money.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 13, 2013)

*Naruto Shippuden: Road to Ninja - WTF!?!*

I just watched Road to Ninja and I'm like, are you serious?

That shit was worse than blood prison. Wasn't this the one that Kishi was supposed to be all involved in? I mean god damn, Kishi? You couldn't do no better than that?

I need that hour and 49 minutes *back.*


----------



## Aeiou (May 13, 2013)

Where the fack did you watch this.


----------



## abc123 (May 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Where the fack did you watch this.


There's loads of places to watch it. Not the best quality though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I checked out a link I found and skipped to a random point. Was about 6 minutes ino it and wtf? The Konoha 12(11) were owning the entire Akatsuki? I don't understand and don't feel like watching anything else to understand it. They were pretty awful fights.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (May 13, 2013)

CyberianGinseng said:


> I just watched Road to Ninja and I'm like, are you serious?
> 
> That shit was worse than blood prison. Wasn't this the one that Kishi was supposed to be all involved in? I mean god damn, Kishi? You couldn't do no better than that?
> 
> I need that hour and 49 minutes *back.*



Since you started a thread already could you at least say what you didn't like about it, under spoilers preferably.

Or else I have to make something up about what you don't like it


----------



## Rai (May 13, 2013)

Too much hype for nothing


----------



## neshru (May 13, 2013)

CyberianGinseng said:


> I just watched Road to Ninja and I'm like, are you serious?
> 
> That shit was worse than blood prison. Wasn't this the one that Kishi was supposed to be all involved in? I mean god damn, Kishi? You couldn't do no better than that?
> 
> I need that hour and 49 minutes *back.*


You'd think one that was so disappointed by the movie that he decided to create an entire new thread (ignoring the existing one that is right below) would at least give a bunch of reason why he thought the movie sucked...


----------



## Aeiou (May 13, 2013)

So this movie is subbed now... right? Not really keeping up to date with Naruto movies due to past.. experiences with them.


----------



## Bender (May 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OGMw5uhUqzA[/YOUTUBE]

Just in case it wasn't clear the jap ver wasn't out. 

you're welcomes


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 15, 2013)

I've said it before, this movie was either a masterpiece or a pile of shit depending on how well you connected with the emotional aspects of it. 

Granted having seen Road to Sakura and the Prologue did make this movie more enjoyable, it's not required in order to enjoy the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This was a rather girly movie for it being a shounen. Very little action in the beginning and pretty much all emotional. It's slice of life stuff like this that I absolutely adore and wish there was more of.

You really start to get a feel for how Naruto feels and then you start to feel bad for him because this is what his life is like. Even though he has friends, the fact that they have parents does not go unnoticed by him.

Sakura bitching about her parents to Naruto of all people is insensitive as hell on her part and Naruto shuts her up rather promptly because he can't take much of her complaining about something he would KILL to even have.

Naruto's proud of what his parents did and what they died for and proud to be their son, but at the same time, this is little comfort to him for the day to day struggles of being an orphan.

He seeks out his father figure Iruka for some comfort but only ends up getting into an argument with him and leaving more pissed off than he was initially. 

All this sets the stage for the rest of the movie as we later see Naruto and Sakura get everything they ever wanted. Sakura eventually realizes it wasn't what she wanted and Naruto eventually realizes that even though he has parents in this world, they're not _his_ parents. 

Both come to the conclusion that their world is better and both start to fight to get back to their world.

The second half contains most of the battles and while it's interesting to see the Akatsuki working together like that, the fight as a whole is rather unremarkable. I have mixed feelings about the scene where Menma and Naruto are riding their respective Kyuubi's backs and fighting. On the one hand, it's cool to see a full-blown Bijuu battle, but on the other hand, just how interesting can you make two furries fighting each other look?

After Menma gets defeated and Tobi takes over, it kinda gets stupid and then it borders on ridiculous as Sakura of all people is fighting a tobi-possessed Menma on equal ground.

That being said, Minato and Kushina showing up to help was very touching and the emotional reunion between them and the fallen Menma is very sweet.

I like the ending in that after all that about Jounin recommendations Tsunade's like "No, I'm not accepting any of these." Probably because they found out the Akatsuki they fought were just zetsu's in disguise. 

Iruka's small gesture at the end in order to make up for the fight they had made me cry. It was so sweet and so fitting, and Naruto himself cried too. 


 

Overall, the action sucked and the writing was iffy, but the emotion of it was spot freakin on and had me in tears in parts because it was so freakin touching. My NS feels were also going insane through most of this movie, too. 

I don't mind the low quality animation, this thing was kinda made on the fly as they realized Chikara wasn't going to be their movie anymore.


----------



## lacey (May 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So this movie is subbed now... right? Not really keeping up to date with Naruto movies due to past.. experiences with them.



There's hardsubs as far as I know, and Taka is working on subbing it themselves.

Wonder if they'll do an HD release for this one. Refused to do one for Blood Prison, so I guess it'll come down to what they think of it. 

I'm waiting either way for Taka to release theirs, can't be bothered with hardsubs.


----------



## neshru (May 16, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm waiting either way for Taka to release theirs, can't be bothered with hardsubs.


Don't they hardsub too?


----------



## hcheng02 (May 16, 2013)

Watched a bit of it and I actually kind of like it. Not much action, but its mostly character exploration. I always liked the emotional and introspective parts of Naruto, and Naruto is one of my favorite characters so this is especially good. I know many people are disappointed that the alternate Konoha 11 only play minimal part in this movie, but that is for the best. The focus belongs to Naruto and Sakura because they are the ones that we've been following all this time and thus the relevant characters. Focusing too much on the alternate selves would have lead to another Full Metal Alchemist Conqueror of Shambala movie, where they spent too much time building up this one shot movie character (alternate dimension of Rose) at the expense of losing time over the Elric brothers.


----------



## lacey (May 17, 2013)

neshru said:


> Don't they hardsub too?



I don't know. I've been checking their site, and the latest thing they have for Road to Ninja is this:



> News
> About - Naruto Shippuuden Movie 6: Road to a Ninja
> ImperialXT @ 2013-05-05
> No it's not out yet. We're working on it. So please stop pestering us!


----------



## Tazmo (May 17, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

